# H80 / H80i / H90 / H100 / H100i / H110 Case Compatibility Thread (Page 1 for full listings)



## Mattyd893

*THIS THREAD IS FOR H SERIES COOLER CASE COMPATIBILITY - HAVE ANOTHER QUESTION? THEN GO TO THE OCN OFFICIAL CORSAIR HYDRO SERIES CLUB
*
***NOTE - REFERENCE H80i & H100i COOLERS*** Please Read

I will now include the new "i" Series coolers. They are almost the same with regards to size which let's face it, is all the matters to this thread.
The only noticeable difference is that due to the new thicker tubes, the reservoir on the end of the radiator has been increased very slightly. I haven't seen a single setup where this would make a difference.

I am waiting for clarification that the tubes are the same length.

From now on, when a link is specifically to an "i" series cooler, I will name it as such

I know there are threads for the H80 & H100 coolers, and threads for individual cases. However, this doesn't stop the numerous threads with people asking if this cooler will fit in their case, normally as a new thread!

Please keep in mind this is only based on the info provided by other forum users and I accept no liability for any mistakes! The thread is only for a summary of compatibility, not for discussion into HXXX versus air cooling or tech help etc.

I will keep this page updated in the first post and summarise all the info, all I require is the info from you via PM or in the thread to include:

Case manufacturer, model, version
H80 or H100
Position
Summary of any mods required or close calls on fitting (i.e. might not suit everyones HW)

If you want the info to point to a specific post with pics etc then please provide the link to that post only, not the entire thread.

If you wish to include any other closed loop water cooling systems (antec etc) then let me know.

*Thanks for all info so far - Please try and include a link or a picture with your info if you can so people viewing this thread have a reference!
If you notice any broken links please let me know so I can update them!*

*H80 & H80i*

*COOLER MASTER*
CM690 Std
Fits Rear in P/P configuration - LINK
Does not fit top, makes contact with MB heatsink and RAM with some HW. May be okay with other MBs.Adv versions of the case have a bit more room, but check first.
CM690 II Adv
Fits in rear without modding - LINK
Storm Enforcer (SGC-1000-KWN1)
Fits Rear without issue. LINK & LINK
Storm Scout
Fits in Push/Pull - LINK - H80i
Storm Sniper
Fits rear and top fan mounts, awaiting pics.
HAF 912
Will fit rear fan mount. - H80i
Custom mod for front - LINK
HAF 922
Fits in rear - LINK
HAF 932
Fits rear fan mount - LINK
Cosmos S
Should fit, with some caveats/restrictions - See LINK
Elite 430
Fits on rear fan mount, may be HW dependant - LINK
Rear Mounted - H80i
Elite 431
Fits in the rear mount, might be HW dependant - See LINK
Silencio
Fits on rear mount without issue - LINK

*SILVERSTONE*
RAVEN 3
Fits, please view LINK
TJ10
Fits on rear fan mount - LINK
TJ08-E
Fits, limited room - LINK & LINK
FT03
Fits on rear fan mount - LINK
Fortress FT01
Fits on rear mount in push/pull - LINK

*CORSAIR*
200R
Fits rear in push pull, no issues - H80i
500R
Fits rear, no issues - LINK
600t
Fits top but require modding for P/P configuration as per H100 LINK
650D
Fits - LINK
300R
Fits rear, no issues - H80

*NZXT*
Phantom (please see details, different versions are unconfirmed!)
Fit in the front - LINK (PIC SHOWS H50, but H80 will also fit)
Fits in the rear - H80i
Source 210
Fits on rear mount - H80i

*Thermaltake*
Armor A60
Fits rear mount - Link
Armor (VA8000BWS)
Fits in Push/Pull - LINK
Armor (VH6001)
Fits but not as Push/Pull inside the case, see link, also may be possible to have one fan externalLINK
V9 Black
Fits rear fan mount - LINK
Element G
Fits, no issues - LINK

*ANTEC*
Antec NSK6000 / 6500 / 6580 / 6580b
Fits rear. - LINK
200
Fits rear mount in P/P but may be HW Dependant - LINK
300
Fits rear in push pull - LINK
900
Fist rear with minor mod to side panel clip - LINK & H80i
1100
Fits on rear mount - LINK
1200
Fits rear fan mounts, using bottom my affect other components - LINK
P183 V3
Fits top or rear - LINK for REAR
LanBoy Air
Fits in P/P - LINK

*FRACTAL DESIGN*
Define XL
H70 Fits in rear as P/P, H80 should also fit. LINK
Define Mini
Will fit but may be HW dependant - LINK
Arc Midid
Fits rear fan mount - LINK
R2 & R3
Fits in rear - LINK
Additional R3 - LINK
R4
Fits in front, link is for H60 but H80 should work the same - LINK
Core 1000
Should fit, see comments in LINK - Also confirmed now may fit with losing some of the vertical drive mountings - LINK
Fits in the front with some modding - H80i
Core 3000
Fits on rear fan mount - LINK

*LIAN Li*
PC-7FN
Fits but need to remove rubber grommets from fan mount - Awaiting link
PC-7FNWX
Fits on rear mounts if you remove the rubber gromets see - H80i

*CaseLabs*
SM8
Will fit on rear mount or on top mount - LINK

*ASUS*
TA-D2
Tight squeeze, but fits - LINK

*AZZA*
Solano 1000
Fits on rear mount, both fans internally may impact side panel fan - See LINK

*BITFENIX*
Prodigy
Fits on rear mount, See H80i

*Rosewill*
Thor V2
Fits on rear mount without issues, See H80i

*Zalman*
Z12
Fits on rear mount without issues, See H80i & *H80i*

*H90 (140mm Version of H80)*

*Fractal*
Define R4
Fits on rear mount without issues - H90

*H100 & H100i*

*COOLER MASTER*
CM690 Std
Fits in base if HDD cage is partially removed, be careful that water pipes are long enough to reach CPU over graphics card.
Fits in the top without modding - H100i
Fits i the top with very light modding dependant on hardware. See H100i
CM690 II Advanced
Fits in base - Requires removing some of HDD cage - LINK & LINK(Shroud)
Fits in top as P/P using top fan mounts without issue, but is HW dependant. - LINK
Fits on top of case in P/P with some heavy modding - LINK
Fits in bottom in P/P + Some shrouds with some modding - LINK
Top Mounted Push Only - H100i
Bottom Mounted - H100i
Centurion 590
Fit in top in Push or Pull - Heavy modding required for P/P - Ext link
Elite 430
Fits top with modding for push or pull only. - see H100i
HAF 912
Fits top with some modding for P/P - see link - read full thread comments.
HAF X
Fits top without modding
Some modding may be required for P/P, may fit some cases without modding, HW dependant. - LINK
HAF 922
Fits top in Push or Pull but require minor modding - LINK
HAF 932
Fits Push or Pull - LINK
P/P Confirmed - LINK
P/P confirmed, top 230mm may need to be removed if complete P/P configuration will not fit inside with hardware, check first.
Storm Sniper
P/P Confirmed with one on top, waiting on confirmation of 2 fans fiting - LINK
Storm Scout
Fits in front with heavy modding - LINK
Fits in top as push or pull, tight fit asnd component dependant - LINK
Storm Scout 2
Fits in the front with some modding - LINK & Alternative method LINK
Top Mounted without modding - H100i
Storm Stryker
Fits in the top - H100i
Cosmos II
Fits in top in push or pull - LINK H100i

*SILVERSTONE*
Raven 02
Will fit P/P if case fans removed but not required, P/P possible using case fans - LINK
Raven RV-03
Fits in 5.25 drive bays with modding - LINK
TJ07
Fits in top with some very light modding and a few caveats, see -LINK
TJ10
Fits in P/P without issue - LINK

*CORSAIR - Should fit all, but check first, waiting for links to individual case installs*
200r
Fits in the top with slight mod - H100i
300r
Fits in Push or Pull but is hardware dependant, specifically RAM - LINK
Good link showing HW constraints - LINK
400r
Fits in Push or Pull only - Modding required for P/P setup - LINK
500r
Fits in Push or Pull only - Modding required for P/P setup - LINK
Another Push Pull setup - LINK
New info, fits P/P without modding but is hardware dependant, more specifically size of heatsinks - AWAITING LINK
600t SE
Fits Push or Pull confirmed - LINK & LINK
Push Pull - LINK & LINK & LINK
550D
Fits in the top in push or pull, P/P may be hardware dependant - LINK
650D
Fits in Push/Pull, be cautious about other components - LINK & NEW LINK
800D
Fits in top - Ext Link (Full Intsall) & Ext Link (Full Install) & LINK
C70 Military
Fits in top - H100i
C70
Fits in top - H100i

*NZXT*
Phantom
Fits Push or Pull - Link & LINK
Fits in Push Pull with some modingd - LINK
TEMPEST 410
Fits in the top - EXT LINK
TEMPEST 410 Elite
Fits in the top, HW dependant - H100i & H100i
Phantom 410
Fits seperating the fan and rad either side of plate - LINK & LINK & Alt LINK
Switch 810
Fits in the top, room for push pull - LINK
Gamma
Fits top with modding - LINK
Fits in Push/Pull without mods - LINK

*ANTEC*
300
Will fit in front with some quite heavy modding - LINK
Can be fitted in 3.5" bays with some modding - LINK - Thanks pale
1200
Will fit on rear in P/P - LINK & LINK & EXT LINK - H100i
Fits in the top - H100i
Top Mounted - H100i
Push Pull setup, rear mounted - H100i
900
Will fit in the front without modding at the loss of some bays - LINK
Dark Fleet (DF) 85
Yes, with mods - LINK
Push Pull without modes confirmed - LINK
Lanbot Air
Fits in front, full install guide - LINK

*Thermaltake*
Level 10 GT
Fits Push Pull - 



 & LINK & NEW LINK
Fits Push or Pull, also shows space available for P/P config which may be HW dependant - LINK
RX-1
Fits in top in Push/Pull - LINK
Fits in the top IN P/P without removing 200mm fans but may be HW dependant due to space limitations around larger RAM or heatsinks. See LINK
V4
Fits in Push or Pull - LINK
Armor Plus
Fits in Push Pull custom fit - see link
Chaser Mk1
Confirmed in Push or Pull - LINK

*Fractal Design*
Arc Midi
Fits in top in Push or Pull
P/P now confirmed without modding - LINK - and alternative - LINK & LINK & LINK
Mini
Can be mounted in front - LINK
Arc Mini
Fits in top in push pull (lower profile rear 120mm fan required i.e. 25mm+ will not fit)- LINK
Push or Pull in the H100i
R4
Fits in front in push or pull removing the drive cages, simple mod - LINK
Also fits the front in push/pull - H100i
Front and top fitting -
Fits in the top without modding, HW dependant see - LINK
Fits without modding by offsetting the fan mounts, may be HW dependant - See LINK
Top Push or Pull Mounted - H100i

*LIAN Li*
PC 50
Can be mounted in the front in P/P with some heavy modding - LINK - UPDATED LINK
PC-V2120
Fits in Push/Pull - may be component dependant see - LINK
PC-K62
Fits with some modding, see - LINK

*Bitfenix*
Prodigy
Fits in top in Push or Pull with some caveats - See H100i

*Rosewill*
Thor
Fits in top in Push/Pull with some modiing. Modding should not be required for Push or Pull, but not yet confirmed - LINK

*Azza*
Solano
Fits in top in Push or Pull, Push pull possible utilising the existing built in 230mm fan without modding. See H100i

*Zalman*
Z11 Plus
Will fit in the top in push or pull with minor mods. See - H100i

*H110 (280x140mm Version of H100)*

*Cooler Master*
Cosmos 2
Fits in top in Push/Pull using 200mm case fans, requires some light modding. See - H110
HAF 932
Fits in top with caveats - H110
Comprehensive post of top mounted H110

*Thermaltake*
Chaser Mk-1
Fits in top - H110
Level 10gt
Fits in top in push or pull - H110

*Corsair*
carbide 300r
Fits on top with some minor mod. See - H110
Vengeance C70
Fits in the top in push pull - See H110
Top Mounted Push/Pull Setup - H110

*Fractal Design*
Arc Midi
Fits in the front - H110
Arc Midi R2
Fits in the front, very minor mod - H110


----------



## olli3

This is such a good idea for a thread. It would be useful to expand this to all coolers because some air coolers are too big for many cases, but I guess that would be a lot of work lol.


----------



## vitality

Fits in the 600t on the top. Just no push pull without modding.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;15340425*
> Fits in the 600t on the top. Just no push pull without modding.


H100 included?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3;15340415*
> This is such a good idea for a thread. It would be useful to expand this to all coolers because some air coolers are too big for many cases, but I guess that would be a lot of work lol.


Hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew already!


----------



## Doming0

Fits in the Corsair 400r and 500r (basically the same case). BUT, without modding or removing the top mesh, the H100 will only fit Push or Pull and not PUSH/PULL.


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;15340433*
> H100 included?


Yeah. I meant the h100.


----------



## Mergatroid

Actually, the H100 fitting into a 240mm rad location is no guarantee that the double thick 120mm push/pull H80 will fit. I would just remove that 99% line if I were you.

And the H100 also fits in all the Corsair cases. (under H100, List Corsair - ALL).


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid;15349033*
> Actually, the H100 fitting into a 240mm rad location is no guarantee that the double thick 120mm push/pull H80 will fit. I would just remove that 99% line if I were you.
> 
> And the H100 also fits in all the Corsair cases. (under H100, List Corsair - ALL).


Removed...Forgot about the extra bulk!

And yes, I'm sure it will fit into all Corsair cases, but I would rather fill the info with links to OC members posts about fitting and any mods needed/possible for any given case. Does my new quote satisfy you ;-)


----------



## Xyphyr

I was able to shroud my h50 in the front of my nzxt vulcan. I would imagine the h80 would work fine as well.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyphyr;15350929*
> I was able to shroud my h50 in the front of my nzxt vulcan. I would imagine the h80 would work fine as well.


Do you have pics of setup on here, if so can I get a link?


----------



## Mattyd893

Lots of info coming in for the H100, where's all the H80 users?


----------



## Markus

Fractal Design Arc Midi + H100 in the top = Success !

I did have a bit of trouble getting the top back on, which did cost me a plastic clip :/ , but that either got sorted by the plastic clip breaking or me tightening up the screws a bit..
It fits fine even with a fan in the back, haven't tried with P/P on the radiator but I think it should fit just fine.









http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2668/photo0031ec.jpg


----------



## Russ369

I have the H80... haven't tried installing it yet... anyone know if it will fit properly as the rear exaust on my haf922?


----------



## LahiruRD

@ Russ369, it should but can't confirm. You can also put it on the top









I have a H100 on HAF 932 with Push and Pull configuration








No need to mod the case, just need to remove the top 230mm fan.


----------



## Mattyd893

Any more?


----------



## iOverclock

So, even if I were to remove the two 200mm fans in the top of the NZXT Phantom, P/P on the H100 would still not fit?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iOverclock;15374709*
> So, even if I were to remove the two 200mm fans in the top of the NZXT Phantom, P/P on the H100 would still not fit?


All the info I have seen for the Phantom so far have been either push or pull.

You could try looking at or asking over at the official OC Phantom thread:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/876350-official-nzxt-phantom-club.html


----------



## amdgig

A


----------



## Lord Xeb

I have the H100 in the top 2 fan mounts on my 690 II with no issues.


----------



## Chipicao

H80 fits perfectly in my "old" Antec NSK6000 case (same as 6500/6580/6580b).


It won't fit with the inlet and outlet on top, but from what I know you're not supposed to install it like that anyway.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig;15388942*
> I had to remove the Top side fan as that is where the H80 is parked , and i fitted a grill on the lower fan as the stock plastic surround slowed the air input i reckoned (and tested) , 2 new fans fitted , i side and one at the front (stock was multi-colour leds) , and of course i blocked off the top side cover hole .
> Front fan is 70cfm , side 65cfm so it says on the packets...
> 
> The side fan is in a good position imo , right over the Gpu's .
> 
> Yet to remove the rear metal (all those little holes) for the exhaust for the H80.
> cheers ..
> 
> Added a pic , the mess inside but old side fan


WHich case is this?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;15388991*
> I have the H100 in the top 2 fan mounts on my 690 II with no issues.


Thanks, any chance of a link?


----------



## consumer

H80 Fractal R3 check, fit's but it's not a case built for airflow/cooling more noise reduction.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consumer;15391966*
> H80 Fractal R3 check, fit's but it's not a case built for airflow/cooling more noise reduction.


Link?


----------



## pale

Matty, please look in my sig for H100 inside my Antec 300.

The 3.5" drive bays can be removed and the 240rad sits in there. Feel free to link it...


----------



## Paladin Goo

You do NOT need to make any mods to go push-pull on the HAF-X with the H100.


----------



## amdgig

T


----------



## amdgig

O


----------



## amdgig

R


----------



## Fabse

I'm running H80 in a Cooler Master HAF 922.
Fits like a charm.
Sorry about the size, only image I had lying around.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale;15392023*
> Matty, please look in my sig for H100 inside my Antec 300.
> 
> The 3.5" drive bays can be removed and the 240rad sits in there. Feel free to link it...


Cheers, looks good by the way!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle;15392113*
> You do NOT need to make any mods to go push-pull on the HAF-X with the H100.


In push pull? or just push or pull without modding that is?


----------



## consumer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;15392009*
> Link?


I'll try and get a pic, but a warning with the Asrock Extreme7, it's heatsink makes it a very very tight fit.


----------



## mothow

H80 fits Lian Li PC-7FN but you need to remove the rubber grouments on the fan graurds


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Curious if an H80 would work in a Antec mini P-180? Just started researching this whole H80 craze and its somewhat intriguing. Havne't done water cooling since 2002 with a custom danger den kit.

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=Mw==


----------



## SergeantSilent

Anyone know if the H80 will fit in the HAF-X?


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SergeantSilent;15416716*
> Anyone know if the H80 will fit in the HAF-X?


Yes, no doubt about it


----------



## SergeantSilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim;15416779*
> Yes, no doubt about it


Thank you.


----------



## rivaldog

The 600t is a corsair case, not cooler master. Great idea for a thread.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;15416853*
> The 600t is a corsair case, not cooler master. Great idea for a thread.


Corrected, even knew it was Corsair just had a brain fart!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15416390*
> Curious if an H80 would work in a Antec mini P-180? Just started researching this whole H80 craze and its somewhat intriguing. Havne't done water cooling since 2002 with a custom danger den kit.
> 
> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=Mw==


I'd expect it to fit as a rear mount depending on MB used, you can possibly save space inside the case the same way i did on my CM 690 by mounting onf of the fans on the outside of the case:
http://www.overclock.net/15187365-post15977.html
But looking at it the fan mesh is raised more than mine.


----------



## Chipicao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig;15392474*
> Hi , do those plastic washers for the screws come in the kit now?


No, I dug them up from my box of spare parts








I don't have time to run around for replacement parts so I decided to play it safe. I plan on buying 2 pairs of 28mm screws as replacements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amdgig;15392680*
> I too came to notice this , i would like to pull a radiator apart , hopefully someone reading already has .
> 
> It would be interesting to see if there is tubing inside , lets say the output from the pump , and it goes up the tube then either----bends back down in a continual up/down right back to the input to the pump , or , it just is a tube to the top that is open and it spills down across the rest of the open tubes to the outlet (the pump input) ?
> 
> I seem to get the idea that the way it is positioned might make it easier on the pump?










The tube can't possibly go all the way up in the rad, you would see it through the fins and it would be bad for cooling too. My guess is that they are connected to the rad with barbs.

The point of installing it with the inlet and outlet on the bottom is so that the excess air would stay away at the top of the rad. If you were to mount it the other way around, the air could start circulating through the system and that's bad for cooling.


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## Mattyd893

Any more info? Links especially for good installs in various cases.


----------



## LahiruRD

H100 Push / Pull on a HAF 932


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LahiruRD;15478120*
> H100 Push / Pull on a HAF 932


Thanks!


----------



## ps-gunkie

Great topic idea







.

I have my H80 sitting nicely in my Silverstone Raven RV03B-W (Raven 3); I have it sitting in the top exhausting air out of the case (it's contrary to what Corsair says, but with Raven cases I really don't see any other way, works fine like this anyway







.

It should also be fine with just about any heatsink on the motherboard, I have an EVGA Z68 FTW which has a pretty high heatsink right where the H80 sits and I still have plenty of clearance.

Excuse me for the crappy picture quality, phone camera + LEDs and CCFL = fail







.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie;15483269*
> Great topic idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have my H80 sitting nicely in my Silverstone Raven RV03B-W (Raven 3).............
> 
> Excuse me for the crappy picture quality, phone camera + LEDs and CCFL = fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for info, and any picture is better than no picture


----------



## Mattyd893

Any more?


----------



## Polymerabbit

They both definitely fit in a 650D.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWWFjsJONYc[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## weipim

bump, can anyone confirm if it works in those lian li v351 v352 or v354 case? thanks


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weipim;15549069*
> bump, can anyone confirm if it works in those lian li v351 v352 or v354 case? thanks


Specifically, are you asking about h100 or 80?


----------



## Mosthula

Case: Cooler Master SGC-1000-KWN1 Storm Enforcer
Cooler: H80
Position: Back
Motherboard + CPU: GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3 + i7 2600k Sandy Bridge
Issues: None, I installed the H80 in the Storm Enforcer case last night without any issues or having to modify the case.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosthula;15556350*
> Case: Cooler Master SGC-1000-KWN1 Storm Enforcer
> Cooler: H80
> Position: Back
> Motherboard + CPU: GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3 + i7 2600k Sandy Bridge
> Issues: None, I installed the H80 in the Storm Enforcer case last night without any issues or having to modify the case.


Thanks, any chance of a pic and link?


----------



## Mattyd893

EDIT - Repost


----------



## Mosthula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893;15556517*
> Thanks, any chance of a pic and link?


I'll see about taking one when I get back home. Be kind though the cable situation is a complete disaster atm.


----------



## madsvg

how long are the tubes on H80?


----------



## Mosthula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosthula;15556350*
> Case: Cooler Master SGC-1000-KWN1 Storm Enforcer
> Cooler: H80
> Position: Back
> Motherboard + CPU: GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3 + i7 2600k Sandy Bridge
> Issues: None, I installed the H80 in the Storm Enforcer case last night without any issues or having to modify the case.


Here are the images for the above setup.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosthula;15562943*
> Here are the images for the above setup.


Thanks!


----------



## TA4K

just to rule it out, the H80 with p/p will NOT fit in the rear fan mount of an Antec 200. My H60 has a tight squeeze fitting with one fan, and from what I have seen, the H80 is a fair bit thicker than the H60.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K;15571529*
> just to rule it out, the H80 with p/p will NOT fit in the rear fan mount of an Antec 200. My H60 has a tight squeeze fitting with one fan, and from what I have seen, the H80 is a fair bit thicker than the H60.


Thanks!


----------



## Blizlake

shouldn't H100 fit nicely as a top exhaust in Arc Midi as it can take 60mm rad plus 25mm fans (60+25=85mm). H100 is 27mm and 27+25+25=77mm.


----------



## dejahboi

H80 fits fine in my Thermaltake Armor A60.


----------



## wheresstimpy

By chance has anyone tried to put a h100 in a Rosewill Thor yet (top mounted)? Push, pull or push/pull? If not i guess i will be the test dummy, but i always like some opinions before i spend money.

Also when doing a push/pull setup do the fans need to be the same on both sides of the radiator? in my head i kinda feel like they should be at least very similar in air flow or it may be conflicting, any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Sethy666

Just found this thread... nice work guys... wish I had of found it earlier









Anyways...

The H100 can be fitted on top of a standard CM 690 with a lot of modding.

That is;

remove the top metal fan grills

remove the plastic baffles on the top fan ports

remove the metal mesh on the top section of the case

cut the plastic top section to fit the rad.

End results was a push pull configuration with push shrouds. Note, pics where taken before shrouds where fitted.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> By chance has anyone tried to put a h100 in a Rosewill Thor yet (top mounted)? Push, pull or push/pull? If not i guess i will be the test dummy, but i always like some opinions before i spend money.
> Also when doing a push/pull setup do the fans need to be the same on both sides of the radiator? in my head i kinda feel like they should be at least very similar in air flow or it may be conflicting, any thoughts? Thanks


Not sure about your specific case but in regards to the fans...

They should be similar, everytime you boot with with the H80/100 installed it spins up the fans to test RPMs and then settles back down to the required setting. At the very least, the two push should be the same, and the two pull the same.

I'd reccomend the Scyth GT-1850 as a good match if you can't find the Corsair stock ones, which, I actually think are quite good. If you plan on the fans running maxed out a lot then I'd replace them all with the GTs simply to lower the noise, but it won't give better pressure.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> H80 fits fine in my Thermaltake Armor A60.


Any chance of a pic of the install?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just found this thread... nice work guys... wish I had of found it earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> The H100 can be fitted on top of a standard CM 690 with a lot of modding.
> 
> That is;
> remove the top metal fan grills
> remove the plastic baffles on the top fan ports
> remove the metal mesh on the top section of the case
> cut the plastic top section to fit the rad.
> 
> End results was a push pull configuration with push shrouds. Note, pics where taken before shrouds where fitted.


Thanks for a clear & concise post providing all the info required.


----------



## watapanda

Will the Corsair H100 fit in my Antec LANboy Air?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watapanda*
> 
> Will the Corsair H100 fit in my Antec LANboy Air?


From what I have heard the initial answer is NO! However, it may fit with some slight modding by mounting the fans on the outside. I have no images of this and am not 100%, so if you find an answer, please let me know so I can update the thread.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Not sure about your specific case but in regards to the fans...
> They should be similar, everytime you boot with with the H80/100 installed it spins up the fans to test RPMs and then settles back down to the required setting. At the very least, the two push should be the same, and the two pull the same.
> I'd reccomend the Scyth GT-1850 as a good match if you can't find the Corsair stock ones, which, I actually think are quite good. If you plan on the fans running maxed out a lot then I'd replace them all with the GTs simply to lower the noise, but it won't give better pressure.


Thanks for the advise. I planned on buying 4 fans since i have a very low noise setup, ill look into the 1850's. I did some measurements and i think it will fit fine, but i may mod it a little and push the radiator all the way out (as far away from the motherboard as i can) that way i have some extra clearance. I love my case but it seems they put the motherboard higher up than they needed to so im worried about hitting the ram if i don't push the radiator over some.


----------



## axipher

Will fit in bottom of 690 II Advanced with 25 mm pull fans, 38 mm push fans, and 25 mm shrouds. Will nee to remove lower HDD cage and move front 140 mm fan to the top mounting position. See pic:



Note: will support long video cards in top 6 slots, bottom expansion slot will interfere with pull fans.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Nice. Do you use the shrouds to increase pressure? If so how effective are they?


----------



## axipher

The shrouds help in preventing dead spots on the RAD surface.

This translates to better heat removal at the same fan speeds, or the same heat removal, with slightly lower fan speeds. It's not as noticeable on the H100, about 1-3 degrees, but on higher end rads, it could easily make a little more of a difference.

I just prefer how much lower I can run my fans and still get the same cooling performance.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The shrouds help in preventing dead spots on the RAD surface.
> This translates to better heat removal at the same fan speeds, or the same heat removal, with slightly lower fan speeds. It's not as noticeable on the H100, about 1-3 degrees, but on higher end rads, it could easily make a little more of a difference.
> I just prefer how much lower I can run my fans and still get the same cooling performance.


I tend to agree with this. Ive always found the use of shrouds to be helpful in lowering the temps in my old H50 and H100 by about 1-5c, depending on the fan speed. Im using AP-15s in push/pull (intake).


----------



## axipher

I have 3000 RPM Ultra Kaze's as Push, and AP-15's as Pull.

Ultra Kaze's at Lowest setting on NZXT Mesh Fan Controller @ ~ 6.5 V
AP-15's Direct Molex @ 12 V

This combination yields 2-3 C better temps then the original Corsair fans at full speed as push with some Slipstreams as Pull. But the new setup is quieter then the stock Athlon II X3 cooler in my server sitting 3 shelfs below my main rig.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Will the H100 fit in the Antec DF 85?


----------



## Braaapp

Nzxt Gamma
Top of case
H100

Requires mods.
Will fit inside of case if against the window side, mounted through the mesh using different holes than intended by mfgr, in push only, but low profile ram must be used, and 8pin motherboard power will be blocked (on z68 extreme 3 gen3)
will fit outside of case on top if a hole for the pump is cut.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1163799/nzxt-gamma-budget-build-2500k-gtx460-h100#post_15637733


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Will the H100 fit in the Antec DF 85?


Apparently yes, video not great but a start!


----------



## mosi

If the H80 is as thick as the H70 it will fit in the CM Cosmos S with restrictions but it will fit.

Backside:
Fits P/P but side door fan collides with inner H70 fan.

Topside:
Fits P/P but bottom most fan may then collide with RAM modules (at least on my Z68A-GD65 (G3) it'd have needed like 3mm more clearance), may also collide with high MB heatsinks there.
Fits P/P without issues if topmost fan is screwed on top of case directly below removable cover.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> Will the H100 fit in the Antec DF 85?
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently yes, video not great but a start!
Click to expand...

It looks like he put it in on the top, but hell I can't tell. I'll look around some more.


----------



## Xyphyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Do you have pics of setup on here, if so can I get a link?




Also, Picture of my Fractal Design Define Mini with H100 up front, to mount it attach it only on bottom fan bracket, drill out the bottom hard drive cage and flip the bracket for the fan, I broke off the tabs but realized I didn't need to.


----------



## moowey

will fit in the top of the coolermaster 690 II with no modding (but depends on motherboard)





Edit : this is in push pull


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

I thought I would add to this great source of information.

I have successfully mounted my H80 in the rear of my case (Fractal Design Define R2. R3 version of the case should be identical) this is mounted in a Push/Pull configuration in the rear fan location. No modding was required btw.

As can be seen in the images below, it fits with the roof fans installed as well. It is possible to add or remove the rear roof fan without removing the H80 (I installed the fan without removing the H80), but it is a bit fiddly.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks everyone for the info. I'm going to be away for the next couple of weeks and might not be able to get on here to update the thread. Please continue to post your info and I'll catch up when i'm back! Thanks for your efforts and don't worry the thread is not going stale!


----------



## kev_b

I have a Lian Li PC50 sitting around doing nothing so I thought I would see if I can adapt it for the Corsair H100 radiator, it would have been easier to just install it on top but I wanted to use a fan shroud and push pull so I did a little cutting, I still have to figure out a front filter but that shouldn't be too hard, mind you this is a work in progress, I also have nothing to put in this case, I just wanted to see it it can be done and it can! There's room for 1 standard hard drive at the bottom of the case and a SSD drive can be mounted just about anywhere. I took the 2.5/3.5 adapter that comes with the Lian Li cases and changed the front of it to a vented bay cover.


----------



## noobee

A question such as this probably has been asked before but....

What $100 case is best for the H80? I thought maybe the Corsair R500 or Fractal Design R3? The R500 is most like a full tower, though, size-wise?

Any other choices? I think I prefer the H80 since the H100 needs more specific customization or options. I want a simple push-pull, I think.

Also, I currently own an Antec 300.... I was looking at modding it but it probably is too small to use this cooler, right?

My plan is to buy an 1155 cpu in the long run and then 8gb of low profile DDR3 ram. I won't overclock at the start, at least. So, I think the H80 is probably good enough for me.

Any thoughts? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> A question such as this probably has been asked before but....
> What $100 case is best for the H80? I thought maybe the Corsair R500 or Fractal Design R3? The R500 is most like a full tower, though, size-wise?
> Any other choices? I think I prefer the H80 since the H100 needs more specific customization or options. I want a simple push-pull, I think.
> Also, I currently own an Antec 300.... I was looking at modding it but it probably is too small to use this cooler, right?
> My plan is to buy an 1155 cpu in the long run and then 8gb of low profile DDR3 ram. I won't overclock at the start, at least. So, I think the H80 is probably good enough for me.
> Any thoughts? Thanks for any info.


I really like the Cooler Master CM 690, but I have the original version. The CM 690 II advanced will accomodate either and is a brilliant case, you should be able to pick up a used one for < $100 if you don't mind trawling auction and classifieds sites. If you are going for the H100, you can do a simple mod with the HDD bays and install it in the bottom of the case in push/pull and with shrouds if you wanted.


----------



## Mattyd893

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sdp08-35-bay-converter-that-takes-2-x-25-hdd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b*
> 
> I have a Lian Li PC50 sitting around doing nothing so I thought I would see if I can adapt it for the Corsair H100 radiator, it would have been easier to just install it on top but I wanted to use a fan shroud and push pull so I did a little cutting, I still have to figure out a front filter but that shouldn't be too hard, mind you this is a work in progress, I also have nothing to put in this case, I just wanted to see it it can be done and it can! There's room for 1 standard hard drive at the bottom of the case and a SSD drive can be mounted just about anywhere. I took the 2.5/3.5 adapter that comes with the Lian Li cases and changed the front of it to a vented bay cover.


NIce mod and it would clearly fit, a bit screwed if you wanted more drive bays though. Although, you could possible use the screw holes in the base of the case to mount 2 drives on their side (need to be screwed in to avoid any shock damage of course).
You might even get away with this bracket (LINK) or similar on top of the 5.25 bay at the bottom, you have the dimensions.. just another idea!

Either way, your post is getting linked on the Starter thread!


----------



## granno21

Anyone know or have a link to information on whether the H80 will fit in a silverstone sugo sg-03 case?

I believe the H40 and H50 fit but the H80 is much larger


----------



## michael_sj123

If I buy two of these and mount them on my DF-85 and connect the H100 to it, would it work or would it look plain stupid (and not work)?


----------



## jdip

I like this thread. Good info.


----------



## kev_b

Here's a updated picture, maybe after the holidays I'll build a intel setup.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I like this thread. Good info.


Thanks! Might have to get it made into a sticky soon!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kev_b*
> 
> Here's a updated picture, maybe after the holidays I'll build a intel setup.


Looks good, getting massive though!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael_sj123*
> 
> If I buy two of these and mount them on my DF-85 and connect the H100 to it, would it work or would it look plain stupid (and not work)?


Personally I wouldn't, you won't get any cooling benefit, you'd be better off with 2 decent 120mm fans like the Scythe GT-1850rpm, they're quieter than the Corsair fans and cool about the same.

As for whether it would fit, there is a link to your case on my first post, but it's not great. I haven't received any better info yet.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Anyone know or have a link to information on whether the H80 will fit in a silverstone sugo sg-03 case?
> I believe the H40 and H50 fit but the H80 is much larger


I don't have a yes or no answer, had a look at the case, I'm not familiar with it. I would say yes initially, but it would be very hardware dependant based on dimensions. Sorry I can't be of more help, if you do find a definitive answer, let us know so i can update the thread!


----------



## Mattyd893

*Thread has been updated with the most recent posts, good to see this thread is now appearing as first result on google when searching H80/100 and certain case names!

i'm off to continue my hols, will check back when I'm home.

Thanks again to the input so far!*


----------



## 5point6Titan

i've had this case for a little over 3 years and i can't remember the exact model of the ThermalTake Armor series.
no fitment issues. good clearances with the mobo.

i'm using the 2 fans that were included with the H80...are there better fans out there? with the same low noise, of course?

mid 30's overclocked, to me is great....air cooling may be cheaper, but at least we don't have a huge chunk of aluminum and copper hanging off of the socket.


----------



## skwannabe

Is the H100 compatible with Fractal R3?


----------



## DarkStarCow

Silverstone, Raven RV-03
H100
Front drive bay, pulling air into case.
Completely fills drive bay area so no drives can be installed. Can only have a "push" configuration.


----------



## chinmi

i have a very very old pc case, and thank god the h80 fits perfectly on it :



it's a very old asus ta-d2



planning on buying a better case to fit all my hardware, puting a 6990 and 460 (physx) inside this case makes it quite hot inside it....

i'm planning on getting a corsair 500r and upgrade my h80 to a h100. now i just wanna make sure, that i can easily put the h100 on 500r top fan place push pull configuration without the need of any modification right ??


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> i have a very very old pc case, and thank god the h80 fits perfectly on it :
> it's a very old asus ta-d2
> planning on buying a better case to fit all my hardware, puting a 6990 and 460 (physx) inside this case makes it quite hot inside it....
> i'm planning on getting a corsair 500r and upgrade my h80 to a h100. now i just wanna make sure, that i can easily put the h100 on 500r top fan place push pull configuration without the need of any modification right ??


H100 will be fine in the 500r. See this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1130705/2500k-corsair-500r-with-h100#post_15141048

This only shown in push or pull, but as you can see, an additional pair of fans can fit on top easy enough, but some fan guards would be reccomended.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5point6Titan*
> 
> i've had this case for a little over 3 years and i can't remember the exact model of the ThermalTake Armor series.
> no fitment issues. good clearances with the mobo.
> i'm using the 2 fans that were included with the H80...are there better fans out there? with the same low noise, of course?
> mid 30's overclocked, to me is great....air cooling may be cheaper, but at least we don't have a huge chunk of aluminum and copper hanging off of the socket.


Not sure of the exact model either, the front looks the same as a lot that I've seen, i could tell you with an image of the top.


----------



## Mattyd893

I'm back, thread updated, reps given etc etc!


----------



## PR-Imagery

H80 fits Silverstone TJ10 rear fan mount, tho when removing the mobo tray either the vertical support bar needs to be removed or the radiator needs to be removed first, as the rad hits the lip which the tray screws on to. Will also fit top fan mount with the Silverstone Rad support bar as well as the H100(should anyway, will know for sure when my H100 comes)

Probably obvious but it will be difficult to impossible to reach any connectors in the top left corner of the motherboard with the H80 mounted in the rear fan mount, even with the removable tray. May reduce airflow around vrm/mosfets.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> H80 fits Silverstone TJ10 rear fan mount, tho when removing the mobo tray either the vertical support bar needs to be removed or the radiator needs to be removed first, as the rad hits the lip which the tray screws on to. Will also fit top fan mount with the Silverstone Rad support bar as well as the H100(should anyway, will know for sure when my H100 comes)
> Probably obvious but it will be difficult to impossible to reach any connectors in the top left corner of the motherboard with the H80 mounted in the rear fan mount, even with the removable tray. May reduce airflow around vrm/mosfets.


Thanks, perfect post!


----------



## marblesmike

Does anyone know if the H80 (push-pull) will fit in the 400r case?


----------



## tonyw

Corsair H80

Fits in Fractal Design's Core 3000 case. I mounted it in the rear, the top works too, depending on how you want it setup.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyw*
> 
> Corsair H80
> Fits in Fractal Design's Core 3000 case. I mounted it in the rear, the top works too, depending on how you want it setup.


Thanks, thread updated, just out of curiosity, would the H80 fit in the gap between you HDD bays and 5.25" bays, and is that gap natural or custom?


----------



## 5point6Titan

here's the pic of the top...i believe it to be a VA8000BWS model


----------



## theamdman

I want to write one for the d14...


----------



## tonyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Thanks, thread updated, just out of curiosity, would the H80 fit in the gap between you HDD bays and 5.25" bays, and is that gap natural or custom?


Thanks! And yes the H80 would fit in the gap, the gap is natural (after the removal of a HDD Bay). Not recommended to install it there though, its a huge PITA. (Due to the cramped space)


----------



## royalflush5

does anyone know if the h100 will fit in a cooler master 430 elite?I'm worried about there not being enough space between the rad and mobo


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I want to write one for the d14...


Sure, go for it









Just start a new thread


----------



## Kylepdalton

The H80 will fit in the CM Storm Scout on the back exhaust if you change the top 140mm to a 120mm fan or remove it all together. It will also fit in the top but I'm not 100% sure if you'll have to change out the fan. You can mount the pull fan outside the case (if mounted on the back exhaust) but you'll have to cut the grill out so the fan doesn't rub on it or find some spacers with longer machine screws to use.


----------



## Solid71

H100 Fits in a Level 10 GT no problems what so ever. Even push pull fits.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks "*bigboistatus*" for the following pics of H100 in a Corsair 650D, in Push/Pull configuration:


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solid71*
> 
> H100 Fits in a Level 10 GT no problems what so ever. Even push pull fits.


Thanks, any pics for the benefit of the thread?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5point6Titan*
> 
> here's the pic of the top...i believe it to be a VA8000BWS model


Thanks for clarifying, thread updated.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> I want to write one for the d14...


Go ahead, as long as your prepared to keep up to date with it!
I have also opened a FAQ for this thread, question being "will the H80 / H100 fit in my case" link here:
http://www.overclock.net/a/will-the-corsair-h80-or-h100-fit-in-my-case

I have then linked this thread, however, as you are beginning out, you could do the same as I have in the FAQ. Or like this one, create it in the Air Cooling Section and then submit a FAQ linking to it.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Sure, go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just start a new thread


I'm hoping I've started a trend, that was the general intention, just need more people to kow that they exist, I still keep finding questions that are answered in this thread and linking to it!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> I'm hoping I've started a trend, that was the general intention, just need more people to kow that they exist, I still keep finding questions that are answered in this thread and linking to it!


Well, you have done very well... its a beastly thread, choc full of gold!









I have a lot of admiration for people that keep these types of threads going. Its a ton of work and the dedication shows.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thread has gone quiet, thought I'd give it a bump!


----------



## WalkerWalked

Afternoon, I have a 400R case just wondered if people would recommend the H80 or H100?


----------



## m0bius

I don't have a pic on hand to prove it at the moment, but I have an h100 p/p in my Corsair 500r. It is most definitely a tight fit however, bottom fan hang precariously over VRM heatsink of CHVF with less than 1mm clearance.


----------



## hmar

H80 fits at the back or upper site of an Antec P183 V3 case, no H100 however

hmar


----------



## chinmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I don't have a pic on hand to prove it at the moment, but I have an h100 p/p in my Corsair 500r. It is most definitely a tight fit however, bottom fan hang precariously over VRM heatsink of CHVF with less than 1mm clearance.


so you place the push+rad on the bottom of the grill and the pull fan between the grill and the removable mesh ?


----------



## XBarbarian

Successfully built my Silver Stone TJ08-E mATX case and installed the H80.. tight fit, but works delightfully! Ill get Pics up tonight, just need to complete the cable Management. Glad I went with the H80!


----------



## boss_da_man

Just installed a H80 in a Antec Eleven Hundred case.

http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzA0NTA1&lan=us


----------



## XBarbarian

Lame Droid X pic.. and more cable mgmnt required.. but

H80 with both Push / Pull Inside TJ08-E

no O/C yet.. tonight!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boss_da_man*
> 
> Just installed a H80 in a Antec Eleven Hundred case.
> http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzA0NTA1&lan=us


Do you have pics of the install?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hmar*
> 
> H80 fits at the back or upper site of an Antec P183 V3 case, no H100 however
> hmar


Any pics of the install?


----------



## Mattyd893

Thread updated, if i missed any posts then let me know!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I don't have a pic on hand to prove it at the moment, but I have an h100 p/p in my Corsair 500r. It is most definitely a tight fit however, bottom fan hang precariously over VRM heatsink of CHVF with less than 1mm clearance.


WOuld really liks to see a pic if you have one, would help a lot of people if the fit is really tight. Thanks


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> H100 came in, fits perfectly in the top dual fan mount of the TJ10(it would also fit in the top fan mount of the TJ09, as both cases are structurally exactly the same). The radiator bracket hasn't arrived yet tho, so its just twist-tied to where the bracket would go.
> 
> 
> (Will get a cleaner pic when the bracket arrives)
> 
> The H80(the H100 in push/pull is about the same thickness as the H80 with just one fan) would fit in the top mount(will require bracket or will need to be tied/screwed on to the tool-less fan mount) as well in either a push or pull configuration but not push/pull
> *you may be able to do push/pull depending on your motherboard layout, such as some AMD boards, but on most Intel motherboards in push/pull it will hit either the memory slots or processor/pump.*


On installing the H100 properly it was found that it will not fit as perfectly in a p/p on motherboards with the cpu or any connections running along the top edge.






That may be a problem.



Slim height fans would work however > 120mmx12mm - 120mmx20mm- Frozen-cpu


----------



## boss_da_man

Yes I do.. I will uploaded it... (later on)


----------



## 5point6Titan

old case : thermaltake armor

new case : Cooler Master Silencio

no fitment issues with the H80, perfect fit. with the H80 on the lowest fan setting and the sides on and the front panel closed...it's dead silent from a few feet away.

the case came with a fan in the rear 120mm place, but i re-located that to the front along with the fan already there. i think i will probably have to get higher output fans, these seem kinda weak.


----------



## axipher

I can't 100% confirm the H80 specifically, but the CoolIt Eco 120 mm Rad fits perfectly fine in the front of the Fractal Design Core 1000 in Push Pull, but you lost the vertical HDD mounting.

I was still able to mount 2 SSD's on the vertical HDD mount, and the HDD's in the optical drive bays.

So I see no problem with the H80 fitting in the Fractal Design Core 1000.


----------



## boss_da_man

Here's the photos of a H80 in a Antec Eleven Hundred case.


----------



## Solid71

H100 in Level 10 GT


----------



## chinmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solid71*
> 
> 
> H100 in Level 10 GT


wow, looking at that clearance space, is it possible to put a push pull setup in there ?


----------



## Reticulum

Hi there! newbie but cas see this is a real useful thread and i appreciate any help i can get. i have a powercool terminator case

http://www.xcase.co.uk/X-Case-Terminator-Gaming-Pc-Case-No-Power-Supply-p/case-terminator.htm

will the h100 fit this case or shall i go for the h80 with pump problems? i have a single 120mm fan on the top and space for 2 but still unsure if it will fit.

Is there a better all in one water cooling system for the same price? what's the antec kuler 920 like in comparison?

Again thank you for anyone who takes the time to enlighten me.

All the best and hope you all have a fab Xmas or thanksgiving etc.

Reticulum

also my system is i7 2700k, 16gb g-skill sniper ddr3, 3.6tb hdd total sata 6gb, asus ati eah6770 card with stock cooler for i7


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> so you place the push+rad on the bottom of the grill and the pull fan between the grill and the removable mesh ?


Yes. I'll get around to that pic one of these days...

Probably the most telling pic.

Whole case to prove it's a 500r









This one was inverted, just flip your monitor over.








VRM heatsink clearance, or the lack thereof.

Top of case.


----------



## Solid71

Yes you can do a push/pull configuration in this case easy. I haven't done it yet as you can see but I have seen it done on YouTube.






Thermotake level 10 gt.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reticulum*
> 
> Hi there! newbie but cas see this is a real useful thread and i appreciate any help i can get. i have a powercool terminator case
> http://www.xcase.co.uk/X-Case-Terminator-Gaming-Pc-Case-No-Power-Supply-p/case-terminator.htm
> will the h100 fit this case or shall i go for the h80 with pump problems? i have a single 120mm fan on the top and space for 2 but still unsure if it will fit.
> Is there a better all in one water cooling system for the same price? what's the antec kuler 920 like in comparison?
> Again thank you for anyone who takes the time to enlighten me.
> All the best and hope you all have a fab Xmas or thanksgiving etc.
> Reticulum
> also my system is i7 2700k, 16gb g-skill sniper ddr3, 3.6tb hdd total sata 6gb, asus ati eah6770 card with stock cooler for i7


Not familar with that case but if you have space for 2 120mm fans at the top then you should be okay depending on the space between the H100 and MB components.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks all, thread update with latest info!


----------



## drufause

The H80 fits in the back of the Cooler Master HAF932 just fine.
Build Link
http://www.overclock.net/t/1177745/build-rive-xtr-2133-build-order-20111201


----------



## royalflush5

The H80 fits in my Cooler Maser Elite 430, but its cramped.... both fans should fit, but I'm waiting on a PSU cable extender so I can put the second fan on


----------



## hmar

H80 fits at the back or upper site of an Antec P183 V3 case, no H100 however And I made a picture,

Hmar


----------



## CapitanPelusa

About to pull the trigger on a H100. My question is, for a NZXT Phantom i know it fits on top mount but does it fit with Ripjaw X Gskill modules?

board is an Asrock Extreme3 Gen3


----------



## XBarbarian

As I haven't overly aggressively O/C'd, just @ 4.2... idle 31c... Stressed IBT at 60c-ish, I'm thinking about taking one of the fans off, as with both push / pull inside the TJ08-E, they are covering the VRM heat sinks quite a bit.. those temps are with the H80 at Medium setting btw..

has anyone compared single fan ( not sure if push or pull would be best in single fan config ) vs Push / Pull

upgrading the gts 250..to a GTX580..should be here in a few days..w00t.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> As I haven't overly aggressively O/C'd, just @ 4.2... idle 31c... Stressed IBT at 60c-ish, I'm thinking about taking one of the fans off, as with both push / pull inside the TJ08-E, they are covering the VRM heat sinks quite a bit.. those temps are with the H80 at Medium setting btw..
> has anyone compared single fan ( not sure if push or pull would be best in single fan config ) vs Push / Pull
> upgrading the gts 250..to a GTX580..should be here in a few days..w00t.


Have you considered mounting one fan outside the case as I have done here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365

Makes no difference to cooling (on my case) but give a lot more room inside, fan guard is also reccomended!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> About to pull the trigger on a H100. My question is, for a NZXT Phantom i know it fits on top mount but does it fit with Ripjaw X Gskill modules?
> board is an Asrock Extreme3 Gen3


I couldn't give you a definate yes or no on that, but if you ask over at the official NZXT Phantom thread then I'm sure there is plenty of people there with 240mm rad setups, might even give you better info on whether ou can add a couple of fans for push pull setup.

Club is here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club

If you find any useful info for this thread then please post back, thanks!


----------



## MemorableC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapitanPelusa*
> 
> About to pull the trigger on a H100. My question is, for a NZXT Phantom i know it fits on top mount but does it fit with Ripjaw X Gskill modules?
> 
> board is an Asrock Extreme3 Gen3


It should fit fine because you can mount the radiator outside of the case but under the top bezel, I thought about mounting my 240 rad like that but I wanted the space for push pull in the future

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Have you considered mounting one fan outside the case as I have done here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365
> Makes no difference to cooling (on my case) but give a lot more room inside, fan guard is also reccomended!


I have considered it, great Idea! and ya..fan guard good point. Thanks man! Ill let ya know what comes of it!

edit; my TJ08-E has a convex mesh over that hole. I guess I would have to dremel it out..or use longer screws and a shroud? probably not going to go that route..


----------



## SgtMunky

My recent experiance: (I was looking for a air cooling alternative whilst purchase a watercooling loop)

A stock TJ07:

- Rear, no ( two 92mm fans)
-Top, yes. However, the mesh at the top of the case wraps down the side of the stock fan and underneath the edges, and screws in from the underside, to prevent having to have screws go into the case. If you want to mount a H80 to this, there will be about a 25mm gap between the mesh tab/lip where the stock fan would be fixed to, and the H80. I do not know if these 'tabs' will be strong enough though.


----------



## mctan

I am wondering if there are any problems installing H100 into Fractal Design Arc Midi?
A num of google search result seem to indicate that it is going too tight... Can someone confirm?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mctan*
> 
> I am wondering if there are any problems installing H100 into Fractal Design Arc Midi?
> A num of google search result seem to indicate that it is going too tight... Can someone confirm?


lol yeah it fits there easily, even push/pull goes without problems. Fits 60mm rad with 25mm fans so 27mm rad should be no problemo, yes?


----------



## Terence369

What bout Rosewill cases? I was thinking of getting the H100 with the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra


----------



## bruflot

The H80 fits neatly in the CM Storm Enforcer


















There are two fans in the top too
My PSU has really short cables, therefore no cable management









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicwonic

H80 fits on the rear of my 500R perfectly.

Also, I didn't mean to double post down there..sorry!


----------



## sonicwonic

Also, I know the H100 will fit on top of the 500R too.


----------



## sonicwonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terence369*
> 
> What bout Rosewill cases? I was thinking of getting the H100 with the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra


I'm pretty sure it can..It is a pretty damn big case.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicwonic*
> 
> Also, I know the H100 will fit on top of the 500R too.


Thanks, got plenty of links on the first post of the H100 in 500r.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicwonic*
> 
> H80 fits on the rear of my 500R perfectly.


Any pics of the install?


----------



## macarule

Not my PC, its off google, but i know it fits in the Fractal ARC midi, planning on getting one myself


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terence369*
> 
> What bout Rosewill cases? I was thinking of getting the H100 with the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra


According to Rosewills own site, it is supported, 3rd paragraph in the list of features here:
http://www.rosewill.com/products/1828/productDetail.htm

Do me a favour though, if you do get one, post some pics of the install here so i can update the list on the initial thread. Thanks


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macarule*
> 
> Not my PC, its off google, but i know it fits in the Fractal ARC midi, planning on getting one myself


Thanks, added this link to first post. I heard some rumours that Push/Pull may fit, if you do get one, and fancy giving it a go.... pics please


----------



## macarule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Thanks, added this link to first post. I heard some rumours that Push/Pull may fit, if you do get one, and fancy giving it a go.... pics please


will do







push pull should definitely should fit because of the extra width of the case + the positioning of the 120mm fans, one of the main reasons i got the case, so when i go to watercool there are no hassles







i should be able to fit, 120mm x 2 rad up top and a 140mm x 2 rad at the front with a small modification of the HDD cage


----------



## sonicwonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Any pics of the install?


Sure, I can take one right now o.o

Here you go! Also my first wire management try lol...kinda sloppy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicwonic*
> 
> Sure, I can take one right now o.o
> Here you go! Also my first wire management try lol...kinda sloppy!


Thanks, link added to your post on OP.

BTW, the cable management is okay, i've seen far worse, at least it is practical.
Get yourself some black sata cables and maybe something to hide all those cables from what I assume is a fan controller. You could hide them away with some cable ties in one of the spare 5.25" bays.


----------



## sonicwonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Thanks, link added to your post on OP.
> BTW, the cable management is okay, i've seen far worse, at least it is practical.
> Get yourself some black sata cables and maybe something to hide all those cables from what I assume is a fan controller. You could hide them away with some cable ties in one of the spare 5.25" bays.


I see..I'll remember that lol ty.


----------



## Terence369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> According to Rosewills own site, it is supported, 3rd paragraph in the list of features here:
> http://www.rosewill.com/products/1828/productDetail.htm
> Do me a favour though, if you do get one, post some pics of the install here so i can update the list on the initial thread. Thanks


will do


----------



## Sethy666

Just as an aside for all H-series uses...

I took down my H100 Push/pull (intake) for a clean the other day and the rad was caked in dust. Ive only had it for 6 months.

Conventional fan filters can be hard to obtain or fit, so I grabbed a pair of my wifes old black *stocking* socks and placed those over the intake fans... works a treat. And the temps went down with out all that dust on the rad.

Even now, after a few days, there is a fine covering of dust on the 'filters'.



Pic of my setup prior to popping the stockings over the fans.

I'd really recommend this tip for all H series owners using an intake configuration









If anyone is interested, I can take a pic of the 'filters' in action when I get home tonight.


----------



## axipher

Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced

RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)

As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
> RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
> BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
> YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)
> As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.










Yep, thats how mine is secured. (see above post)

I also wrapped black electrical tape around that gap between the shrouds and the fans. It helps with maintaining the pressure and keeping dust out.

It may be a lil tricky for you to do that, given the location of your rad.


----------



## axipher

Adding tape around it doesn't drop my temps at all, maybe if it was a tighter fin RAD that needs the higher static pressure though.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
> RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
> BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
> YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)
> As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.


Looks good, link added to OP. Did you compare temps with push pull? Also, how are you controlling the fans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just as an aside for all H-series uses...
> I took down my H100 Push/pull (intake) for a clean the other day and the rad was caked in dust. Ive only had it for 6 months.
> Conventional fan filters can be hard to obtain or fit, so I grabbed a pair of my wifes old black *stocking* socks and placed those over the intake fans... works a treat. And the temps went down with out all that dust on the rad.
> Even now, after a few days, there is a fine covering of dust on the 'filters'.
> Pic of my setup prior to popping the stockings over the fans.
> I'd really recommend this tip for all H series owners using an intake configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can take a pic of the 'filters' in action when I get home tonight.


I'd really appreciate some more pics of the kinky filters, both for myself and the thread!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
> RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
> BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
> YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)
> As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, link added to OP. Did you compare temps with push pull? Also, how are you controlling the fans?
Click to expand...

Thanks









And using the NZXT Sentry Mesh. Although I always have them on 100% and I can't really hear them, so they may as well be plugged directly into the PSU.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> I'd really appreciate some more pics of the kinky filters, both for myself and the thread!


No problems









Ill take a couple of pics and post them when I get home from work tonight.

Im thinking about making a filter cover using the stockings. Its still a concept-in-my-head ATM and Im guessing its going to be pretty ghetto but we'll see


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> No problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill take a couple of pics and post them when I get home from work tonight.
> Im thinking about making a filter cover using the stockings. Its still a concept-in-my-head ATM and Im guessing its going to be pretty ghetto but we'll see


Quite easy actually if you think, if you have fan guards on both sides of the H100 fans, the stocking can go all the way round using the corsair screws to keep it in place, guards are cheap.... one possibility anyway!


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Just installed my H80 in the rear of my Antec 900. Can't put the side panel on unless you cut one of the side panel fan mount clips off. I'll post a pic when I get off of work.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quite easy actually if you think, if you have fan guards on both sides of the H100 fans, the stocking can go all the way round using the corsair screws to keep it in place, guards are cheap.... one possibility anyway!


That how its sort of now









Im thinking of a box type setup that sits over the fan and rads;

Below is my very quick concept art sketch


----------



## Crisco088

Would an H80 fir in an Azza Solano 1000


----------



## Crisco088

Would an H80 fit in an Azza Solano 1000


----------



## videoman5

I don't have one(an H100, that is), and I can't find a picture of an H100, but here is a link with a 240mm watercooling loop in an Xigmatek Utgard.


----------



## royalflush5

Heres my h80 in my CM Elite 430.... 
Sorry about the flash btw, point and shoot fail

As you can tell, its CRAMPED, I wasn't even able to use all 4 screws (only 2) because the CPU block was just in the way (the second fan ends up resting on the pump, but works just fine really), it also covered my CPU power connector, make sure you plug your cable in before you install the rad. . . other than that, its a tight, tight fit, but it works if you have the case, just make sure everything will line up before you install it


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> Just installed my H80 in the rear of my Antec 900. Can't put the side panel on unless you cut one of the side panel fan mount clips off. I'll post a pic when I get off of work.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crisco088*
> 
> Would an H80 fit in an Azza Solano 1000


It should fit on the standard 120mm rear mount, beut might be too thick

See this pic of the H50 in that case:
http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-club/4390#post_14543188

See how close the fan is too the pump!
Now consider this:

H50 Rad size: 150 x 120 x 25 mm
H80 Rad Size: 120mm x 152mm x 38mm

That extra 13mm thickness could be an issue!

Do not despair, it may also be possible to mount one fan externally (fan guard reccomended) like this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365

No guarantees though!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> That how its sort of now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of a box type setup that sits over the fan and rads;
> Below is my very quick concept art sketch


What you could actually do, that wouold be easy and look pretty good.. is pop to your local auto store and buy some car radiator grille mesh, can easily bend and shape that into a box and it's pretty cheap too.

DOn't know about in Aus but this is only 20GBP for tons of the stuff!
http://www.bestautobits.com/products/Car-Exterior-Black-Honeycomb-Grill-Mesh-Honeycomb-Size-12-x-6mm.html


----------



## acey

silverstone raven 02









i just leveled it on top of the 2 180mm fans

push pull setup or more like a push push pull setup









in idle mode 2x120mm fans push no power only pull fans and the 180mm of raven running at 800rpm

see my rig


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's my update of how I installed the RAD in the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced
> RED circles = Stock Corsair H100 screws (2 per shroud)
> BLUE circles = 6-32 1 1/2" machine screws with washer and nut's (2 per fan)
> YELLOW circles = Regular fan screws (2 per fan)
> As you can see there is a little gap between the fans and shrouds and the shrouds just sit right on the BLUE screws that are helping hold the fans on the bottom of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, link added to OP. Did you compare temps with push pull? Also, how are you controlling the fans?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just as an aside for all H-series uses...
> I took down my H100 Push/pull (intake) for a clean the other day and the rad was caked in dust. Ive only had it for 6 months.
> Conventional fan filters can be hard to obtain or fit, so I grabbed a pair of my wifes old black *stocking* socks and placed those over the intake fans... works a treat. And the temps went down with out all that dust on the rad.
> Even now, after a few days, there is a fine covering of dust on the 'filters'.
> Pic of my setup prior to popping the stockings over the fans.
> I'd really recommend this tip for all H series owners using an intake configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can take a pic of the 'filters' in action when I get home tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd really appreciate some more pics of the kinky filters, both for myself and the thread!
Click to expand...

Here ya go... in all its glory


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Here ya go... in all its glory


Sorry mate, just to confirm, is thta a shroud and push/pull config with your misseses stockings?


----------



## XBarbarian

Nice ingenuity Sethy666!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Here ya go... in all its glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, just to confirm, is thta a shroud and push/pull config with your misseses stockings?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is.

Thanks for the tip about the auto mesh! Kewl Idea.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yes, it is.
> Thanks for the tip about the auto mesh! Kewl Idea.


Only problem could be with noise maybe, would depend on the mesh.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acey*
> 
> silverstone raven 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just leveled it on top of the 2 180mm fans
> push pull setup or more like a push push pull setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in idle mode 2x120mm fans push no power only pull fans and the 180mm of raven running at 800rpm
> see my rig


Thanks for the info, had a look at your rig, couldn't really see a pic that showed the setup that clearly, asny chance you can take one?


----------



## PR-Imagery

I was certain the H80 would not fit in the Thermaltake Armor+ (VH6001) but I can confirm it does indeed fit; just with one fan pushing or pulling. It's tight but the rad fits fairly comfortably.



without modifications, the case can only do one fan on any of the H series coolers, to do a push/pull, the psu support beam will need to be shaved to make room for the rad





*Update:* Mounting fan externally on the back of the case just requires placing a couple washers(depending on the thickness, I needed three of the washers that came with the H80 which is a little thicker than your standard key) between the fan and the case to keep the fan blades from touching when used in the a pull configuration.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I was certain the H80 would not fit in the Thermaltake Armor+ (VH6001) but I can confirm it does indeed fit; just with one fan pushing or pulling. It's tight but the rad fits fairly comfortably.
> 
> without modifications, the case can only do one fan on any of the H series coolers, to do a push/pull, the psu support beam will need to be shaved to make room for the rad


That is snug, thanks for the input...

Can you fit the second fan on the outside of the case for Push/Pull? Similar to this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/15970#post_15187365


----------



## PR-Imagery

Didn't try it, but I do believe my friend ran his H50 in a push/pull with the fan on the back of the case, would say its possible to do the same; will check when I get a chance. The mesh on the outside is raised tho, think it would actually push into the blades.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Didn't try it, but I do believe my friend ran his H50 in a push/pull with the fan on the back of the case, would say its possible to do the same; will check when I get a chance. The mesh on the outside is raised tho, think it would actually push into the blades.


That link was to my case (CM690 Std) the mesh is also slightly raised but not enough to impact the fans. Doesn't effect cooling either but obviously a fan guard is reccomended, plus you need a hole to pass the fan cable through.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I know he did say he had a fan on the back of it for a while, didn't really make a difference on the H50 with the Armor+.
Never saw it for myself tho, so I will check it for sure, see how effective it is with the H80.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I'm pretty sure you can fit a h-100 in a In Win Dragon Rider.


----------



## ThePariah

Would the H100 fit in the top of a Fractal Design Arc Midi case in a push/pull configuration, with the Asus P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 motherboard installed?
I'm wondering about the clearance between the radiator/fans and the mobo heatsinks/RAM(Corsair Vengeance Low Profile).
I really need a confirmation about this before I buy the components.


----------



## Blizlake

Should fit fine as 60mm rad with 25mm fans does. 60+25=85, 27+25+25=77
The arc midi fans are offset so your ram and mobo shouldnt be any issue.


----------



## khb008

Hey Guys,
I sincerely apologize if this has been posted before but I did do a thread search and couldn't find it.

Im pretty sure the H80 will be compatible with NZXT *M59* in a push - pull using the rear 120 fan slot. But i'm wondering if the H100 will be supported if I do a Push-Pull using the Top two 120 mm fan slots.

The reason I ask is that the top slots are also for 140mm fans thus I just wanted to make sure that there isn't any unnecessary spacing between the two 120 slots. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khb008*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I sincerely apologize if this has been posted before but I did do a thread search and couldn't find it.
> Im pretty sure the H80 will be compatible with NZXT *M59* in a push - pull using the rear 120 fan slot. But i'm wondering if the H100 will be supported if I do a Push-Pull using the Top two 120 mm fan slots.
> The reason I ask is that the top slots are also for 140mm fans thus I just wanted to make sure that there isn't any unnecessary spacing between the two 120 slots. Thank you so much for your help!


There is quite a few scenarios like this. As a general rule, if there is space for 2x120/140mm fans then it will fit, however the screw holes may not always line up with the case ones due to spacing etc.

There is normally a workaround for this, either by adding a couple of holes or using anothe rmethod of attaching. The most important thing is that the Rad+flans has the room to start with.


----------



## phillyd

i just bought the phantom 410 and corsair H-100.
i have seen them installed together on youtube, i will post when i get mine done (tonight).
i may pick up some nice 120mm fans to do push/pull with it.


----------



## chinesethunda

H100 works with the NZXT Phantom in push pull using the 200mm fans as the pull/push fan and the stock fans as the other set


----------



## phillyd

the NZXT Phantom 410 is compatible with the h100.
but,
you must mount the radiator on one side of the plate and the fans on the other.
i do not think you could manage push-pull.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the NZXT Phantom 410 is compatible with the h100.
> but,
> you must mount the radiator on one side of the plate and the fans on the other.
> i do not think you could manage push-pull.


How about them pics


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khb008*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> I sincerely apologize if this has been posted before but I did do a thread search and couldn't find it.
> 
> Im pretty sure the H80 will be compatible with NZXT *M59* in a push - pull using the rear 120 fan slot. But i'm wondering if the H100 will be supported if I do a Push-Pull using the Top two 120 mm fan slots.
> 
> The reason I ask is that the top slots are also for 140mm fans thus I just wanted to make sure that there isn't any unnecessary spacing between the two 120 slots. Thank you so much for your help!


I honestly don't see the H100 fitting inside the M59 in push-pull, and you may have trouble fitting it in just push OR pull depending on motherboard. You could push the radiator as close to the door side as possible and *maybe* clear motherboard interference but it's not pretty and some of your power connectors and ram slots may be blocked if they are near the top of the board:


I had to cut a hole for the pump and mount the radiator externally on my gamma because the VRM heatsinks did not allow space for the fans when mounted internally (centered in the grill like it is supposed to)...The gamma and M59 are essentially the same case. Like Mattyd said the spacing is incorrect for the H100 and you would have to trim the grill in 2 spots for the screws to line up with the radiator if you have room to center it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the NZXT Phantom 410 is compatible with the h100.
> but,
> you must mount the radiator on one side of the plate and the fans on the other.
> i do not think you could manage push-pull.
> 
> 
> 
> How about them pics
Click to expand...

ill get some on here of my setup tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ill get some on here of my setup tonight or tomorrow.


now...


----------



## Terrorsathan

can you guys believe a Corsair H100 fits in a Corsair 400R case?! NO way!

Wish I could fit push/pull, tho.







http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v338/morguewhorepa/?action=view&current=2012-01-16_11-04-49_241.mp4


----------



## toyz72

the h100 will also work in the fractal design arc mini with no modding. but if you want push pull setup,you'll need a 120mmx12mm rear fan.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> the h100 will also work in the fractal design arc mini with no modding. but if you want push pull setup,you'll need a 120mmx12mm rear fan.


Any pics?


----------



## phillyd

One of the fans on my H100 died within 2 days of its receipt. I called corsair, the rep emailed me a coupon code for the h100 fan kit (2x120mm fans) free with free ups ground shipping so i now have an extra fan


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> One of the fans on my H100 died within 2 days of its receipt. I called corsair, the rep emailed me a coupon code for the h100 fan kit (2x120mm fans) free with free ups ground shipping so i now have an extra fan


Wow, Corsair has got to be the best in customer service from what I've heard


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow, Corsair has got to be the best in customer service from what I've heard


It really is! It took like 4 minutes, i didnt even have to show proof of purchase! awesome


----------



## Sethy666

Corsair CS rocks!


----------



## birdy22

i know the h100 fits in a level 10 gt, but im a little worried about the northbridge heatsink on a msi z68 gd65 being a bit high of a profile, could someone possibly tell me if i would have any problems with installing the h100's radiator+radiator fans at the top of the level 10 gt without the motherboard's heatsink being in the way?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birdy22*
> 
> i know the h100 fits in a level 10 gt, but im a little worried about the northbridge heatsink on a msi z68 gd65 being a bit high of a profile, could someone possibly tell me if i would have any problems with installing the h100's radiator+radiator fans at the top of the level 10 gt without the motherboard's heatsink being in the way?


pics for the first plz


----------



## OwnedINC

Question for Phantom owners, can you fit an H100 on the lower front part of the side panel?
*With removing the drive bays obviously*


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Question for Phantom owners, can you fit an H100 on the lower front part of the side panel?
> *With removing the drive bays obviously*


with low profile fans you would probably be able to manage it. the fans would probably have to attach between the case and radiator.
but the water tubing is most definitely too short


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> with low profile fans you would probably be able to manage it. the fans would probably have to attach between the case and radiator.
> but the water tubing is most definitely too short


Yea that's what I was thinking, thanks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> with low profile fans you would probably be able to manage it. the fans would probably have to attach between the case and radiator.
> but the water tubing is most definitely too short
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that's what I was thinking, thanks.
Click to expand...

make sure you measure the distance between the mounts and the front cover to be sure though.


----------



## prey1337

Has anyone tried mounting these to the pair exhaust fans in the back of a NZXT Zero 2 Case?
My concern is that the radiator will hit the bottom of my PSU, which is fixed in place at that position only.

Here's a link to the case: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/zero_2
You can see in one of the gallery pics that the 120mm fans are right up next to where my PSU sits.

Is my option now left to the H80?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting these to the pair exhaust fans in the back of a NZXT Zero 2 Case?
> My concern is that the radiator will hit the bottom of my PSU, which is fixed in place at that position only.
> Here's a link to the case: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/zero_2
> You can see in one of the gallery pics that the 120mm fans are right up next to where my PSU sits.
> Is my option now left to the H80?


I haven't seen that case with the H100, looking at it though i'm not convinced! Looks too tight to me.


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> I haven't seen that case with the H100, looking at it though i'm not convinced! Looks too tight to me.


Yeah I think it's too tight also, and mounting it on the side panel fan area I feel like would be a bad idea.


----------



## TheFreds

hello guys, newbie here, wanna ask , how about thermaltake element v black edition top panel, could it fit the rad of corsair h100 ?

Corsair H100 Radiator Dimensions 122mm x 275mm x 27mm

Thermaltake top panel dimension 200mmx200mmx20mm x2

thanks guys


----------



## Mattyd893

Should be okay for the rad, however fans and rad inside the case will be more difficult.
Looking at this:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ttake_element_v/images/28.htm

There isn't a massive amount of room between the top panel and top edge of the motherboard.


----------



## TheFreds

thanks matt for your reply, but problem solved, take Cooler Master HAF X already


----------



## TwistedFate69

Hi all was just reading over this thread and was wondering if a H80 will fit in a Thermaltake Armor+ VH6000BWS or antec twelve hundred ? where the rear exhaust fan is.


----------



## w4rp1e

I just put a h80 in my Thermaltake v9 black X, was a comfortable fit but I had to loosen off the motherboard to get the back plate on.
Also had to remove a few of the plastic rivets that attach the perspex to the side panel as they were pushed hard up against the radiator.

Also got one running in a Cooler Master 370, the case was slightly different than what I'm able to find online, it had a perspex panel on the side with a spot for one fan, instead of the solid tin panel that has 2 spots for fans that is currently advertised?
Anyways, like the CM430 link thats on the first page, it's a tight fit, I recommend removing the GPU first, also, the ram will make it awkward to get in.
Like the 430 on the first page, I had to remove one of the top 2 fans, but I was able to get all 4 screws in.
(the pics looks almost exactly the same as the 430)

I'll post pics of my v9 black soon, also going to put one in an Antec P183


----------



## w4rp1e

heres a pic:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206729/gday-all#post_16310731


----------



## dgilbert2007

Hello. I am looking for a case that the H80 will fit as a front mounted intake with one of the HDD cages removed. I am looking for one where cutting/drilling is not necessary. Any thoughts?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dgilbert2007*
> 
> Hello. I am looking for a case that the H80 will fit as a front mounted intake with one of the HDD cages removed. I am looking for one where cutting/drilling is not necessary. Any thoughts?


i hear the lanboy works, but i would strongly advise against this case in about every other aspect
you would likely have to replace the tubes, they are pretty short.


----------



## joeyck

Fits in the antec 1200 push/pull but u can only get two screws in but it is rock solid.

so if it fits inside the 1200 it will fit in the DF 85 as they have the same size minus like .5 inch in some areas, and the same fan size as one other on the back (120mm)

Enjoy









and read the comments fully as people have posted how this will affect / not affect the PCI. its a great video!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Any pics?


sorry took so long. this is my fractal design arc mini. as you can see the h100 is push/pull but, for the rear fan you'll need a 120x12mm fan. other than that , there is no mod's needed.


----------



## Taiwanese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> sorry took so long. this is my fractal design arc mini. as you can see the h100 is push/pull but, for the rear fan you'll need a 120x12mm fan. other than that , there is no mod's needed.


Do you think a H80 would fit on the rear of that case? :O


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taiwanese*
> 
> Do you think a H80 would fit on the rear of that case? :O


Yes you can, here's a link: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=13440020&postcount=12 although if you're buying new and have the extra bit of cash, i'd reccomend the H100

@everyone else, OP updated with additional info, thanks for the inputs.


----------



## joeyck

600T push/pull.

Very slight mod (I dont even think its considered a mod lol)


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks, nice vid. OP updated!


----------



## wheresstimpy

i can confirm it will fit in a Rosewill Thor push pull but you better be handy with a dremel and a drill if you want to use tall ram and full sized fans in push pull. The biggest problem with this case is that the motherboard sits so high in the case. It really limits what you can do on the top area. They really didn't design it to have anything other than the one 230mm fan (stock) or the optional two 140mm (or 120mm) fans (well i guess i shouldn't say they, since we all know Rosewill didn't design this case, lol). With my parts combination i was forced to push the h100 as far over (away from the motherboard) as possible so i would have clearance. The h100 will bolt up to stock holes but it is too close to the motherboard in push pull. Once it is moved over you will need to cut away the material blocking the fans ( i cut the mesh too while i was at it). Then you need to drill some mounting holes, i only needed to drill 4 and then use washers to hold the other side through the mesh(closer to the motherboard). This is pretty solid and looks nice if you take your time. Then all that's left to do it remove the center plastic clips from the case top on the side you just covered up and trim any material away from the top where the bolts are so it will fit flush (all hidden once its together).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> i can confirm it will fit in a Rosewill Thor push pull but you better be handy with a dremel and a drill...
> 
> h100cut.JPG 62k .JPG file
> 
> 
> wizbang.JPG 94k .JPG file


you probably could have done this with low profile fans on the original screw mounts if you had either one set of fans or the rad and a set of fans on the top of the case.


----------



## toyz72

still have not updated the h100 to the fractal design arc mini. there more than one mini. the picture i linked is an arc mini. mine is mounted in the top. comon matt


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> still have not updated the h100 to the fractal design arc mini. there more than one mini. the picture i linked is an arc mini. mine is mounted in the top. comon matt


Done... stop your whining









Other posts added as well.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600T push/pull.
> Very slight mod (I dont even think its considered a mod lol)


I did something similar but putting the 2 pull fans on top(between the removable cover and what you mounted them to.).

I'm thinking of switching to the way you did it, to see if I get lower temps. Right now with my 3930k I'm around 35c idle and 65c under load, seems like for stock voltage I should have lower temps, but most people aren't using the H100 with the 3930k, they are all custom water loops.

EDIT: Quick question, if I attempt to remount my block I am going to need to clean both surfaces off first to remove the TIM correct? I hear the TIM is much better than what I have on hand, so I wouldn't want to waste it if I don't have to.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I did something similar but putting the 2 pull fans on top(between the removable cover and what you mounted them to.).
> I'm thinking of switching to the way you did it, to see if I get lower temps. Right now with my 3930k I'm around 35c idle and 65c under load, seems like for stock voltage I should have lower temps, but most people aren't using the H100 with the 3930k, they are all custom water loops.
> EDIT: Quick question, if I attempt to remount my block I am going to need to clean both surfaces off first to remove the TIM correct? I hear the TIM is much better than what I have on hand, so I wouldn't want to waste it if I don't have to.


I can't remember the name of the stock TIM but it is really good. No need to change i for the sake of it. It's within that 1 degree boundary that most of the top rated are, only superior would be Shin Etsu IMO, not tested myself though. I got a new MB recently, used AC MX-4, exactly the same temps.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> I can't remember the name of the stock TIM but it is really good. No need to change i for the sake of it. It's within that 1 degree boundary that most of the top rated are, only superior would be Shin Etsu IMO, not tested myself though. I got a new MB recently, used AC MX-4, exactly the same temps.


I would be remounting the block because I don't think the contact is good. The H100 does not line up correctly with the screw studs that come in the kit. Corsair acknowledges this problem but has only suggested that you loosen the studs, slide the block on(with some force to get all of the finger nuts on) and then proceed to tighten them as you normally would.

In this process I'm pretty sure that my block is not making an even contact with my CPU, and that I will have to remove it, clean off all of the TIM and apply new to reseat the block.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you probably could have done this with low profile fans on the original screw mounts if you had either one set of fans or the rad and a set of fans on the top of the case.


Its pretty tight in there, the angle doesn't show it well but there is only like 1/ 8th inch clearance from the ram and i pushed it over more than an inch. The problem is that the motherboard sits too high in this case, you could probably do it push OR pull but not both without modification. And even the thinnest fans wont fit on the top of the case with the top on, unless you want to grind away on the case fins.

but if your like me and want tall ram, push/pull and normal sized fans you are going do a little "nip/tuck"







It works great like this, super cool temps and tons of airflow


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you probably could have done this with low profile fans on the original screw mounts if you had either one set of fans or the rad and a set of fans on the top of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty tight in there, the angle doesn't show it well but there is only like 1/ 8th inch clearance from the ram and i pushed it over more than an inch. The problem is that the motherboard sits too high in this case, you could probably do it push OR pull but not both without modification. And even the thinnest fans wont fit on the top of the case with the top on, unless you want to grind away on the case fins.
> 
> but if your like me and want tall ram, push/pull and normal sized fans you are going do a little "nip/tuck"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works great like this, super cool temps and tons of airflow
Click to expand...

yeah but i guess thats the benefit with a case like a full phantom


----------



## rctrucker

Remounted my H100 block, as I thought it was making crappy contact. After loosening the studs to get the CPU block on all four, they were not all the way tight. After rotating it 90 degrees and changing out the TIM ( I had some Zalman stuff on hand that is pretty good), my temps are back where they should be at 57-58 under 100% Load.

Pictures in my sig of the final product after today.

Also, as you can see I have the push/pull config in the 600t, I offset the rad a bit and it was just enough to get in there above my ram. There is maybe an 1/8" clearance above the top of the mushkins.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah but i guess thats the benefit with a case like a full phantom


true. if i could do it over again, i would get a corsair full tower, but i still like this one now that the cutting is done


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah but i guess thats the benefit with a case like a full phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true. if i could do it over again, i would get a corsair full tower, but i still like this one now that the cutting is done
Click to expand...

the corsair 600's are overrated. the obsidian are great i hear


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah but i guess thats the benefit with a case like a full phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true. if i could do it over again, i would get a corsair full tower, but i still like this one now that the cutting is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the corsair 600's are overrated. the obsidian are great i hear
Click to expand...

loving my 650D! It's like a baby full tower, but a grown up mid tower


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah but i guess thats the benefit with a case like a full phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true. if i could do it over again, i would get a corsair full tower, but i still like this one now that the cutting is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the corsair 600's are overrated. the obsidian are great i hear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> loving my 650D! It's like a baby full tower, but a grown up mid tower
Click to expand...

theyre sleek, but i would have chosen a fractal if i wanted a simplistic look.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wheresstimpy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah but i guess thats the benefit with a case like a full phantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true. if i could do it over again, i would get a corsair full tower, but i still like this one now that the cutting is done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the corsair 600's are overrated. the obsidian are great i hear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> loving my 650D! It's like a baby full tower, but a grown up mid tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theyre sleek, but i would have chosen a fractal if i wanted a simplistic look.
Click to expand...

who said I wanted that?









I grabbed this case because I love the look of it. And the window is a great size. The only thing I don't like about it are the clips on the side panel.


----------



## wheresstimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the corsair 600's are overrated. the obsidian are great i hear


ya i meant the obsidian, my buddy has one and says it is awesome, and he is one of those over the top crazy builders who is pretty picky and opinionated about his rigs, lol.


----------



## rctrucker

Anyone running the H100 on a 3930k or 3960x? I'm curious at your temps/overclock at idle and load. I still feel like I should be running cooler than I am, but not sure.

EDIT: If my temps JUMP from idle to loaded temps, is this a sign of a bad seating of the waterblock?

Idle temps are 35-37c, under load they are instantly 57-58c.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Anyone running the H100 on a 3930k or 3960x? I'm curious at your temps/overclock at idle and load. I still feel like I should be running cooler than I am, but not sure.
> 
> EDIT: If my temps JUMP from idle to loaded temps, is this a sign of a bad seating of the waterblock?
> 
> Idle temps are 35-37c, under load they are instantly 57-58c.


mine jumps from 28-28 almost instantly, but settles at 43.
i dnt think its abnormal.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> mine jumps from 28-28 almost instantly, but settles at 43.
> i dnt think its abnormal.


But mine are still way higher than yours







pulling in cool air to the case, push pull directly on rad, going to buy some curved needle nose to get a better seal.


----------



## Mattyd893

Watch out for contact of the block with any capacitors around the CPU that can give a bad contact, although the block is reasonably small so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Watch out for contact of the block with any capacitors around the CPU that can give a bad contact, although the block is reasonably small so it shouldn't be an issue.


Well, with a 2011 board, the asrock extreme9, there is not chance I'll touch those capacitors. If I did, I would truly be gifted.


----------



## Satx

Hello good people of oc.net

i just installed Corsair H80 on my Thermaltake Element G Case.. it's compatible . There is no problem at all.

Other Hardwares: Asus P9X79 Pro Motherboard , Corsair Vengeance 8 GB DDR3 Quad Channel..


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satx*
> 
> Hello good people of oc.net
> 
> i just installed Corsair H80 on my Thermaltake Element G Case.. it's compatible . There is no problem at all.
> 
> Other Hardwares: Asus P9X79 Pro Motherboard , Corsair Vengeance 8 GB DDR3 Quad Channel..


pics are beneficial


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Well, with a 2011 board, the asrock extreme9, there is not chance I'll touch those capacitors. If I did, I would truly be gifted.


No probs, just it's a commone problem that some people don't realise, more common with massive air coolers though.

What is the individual core temps you get? Also, if you plan to reseat the block then.... when applying, sit it loosely on the fittings, tighten the screws till you get a tiny bit of tension using using opposite corners, then work your way around them again (opposite corners) going that little bit further until they are finger tight. then give them an extra 1/4 - 1/2 a turn with a screwdriver.

You'll get a more even spread on the TIM and a better seated block.

Sorry if you think I'm teaching you to suck eggs but I don't know what your knowledge is obviously.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> pics are beneficial


Thanks, kind of getting a little tired of saying it myself, it's like I'm a H80/100 sex pest or something!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> What is the individual core temps you get?


At stock voltages/clock I was running 59c at my hottest core (always seems to be Core0) under prime95 blend load after 10m. The other cores are all ~4-5c cooler than that core (54-55c under load)

I dialed in 4.5ghz @ 1.345v and at load was about 79c at the hottest core and the same ~4-5c cooler on the other 5 cores (74-75c) I might be able to pull of that clock with lower voltage but I ran out of time last night.

I reseated the block last night and a small thin X with a cross pattern for tightening. The pea sized method worries me because of the size of the 2011, I feel like I'm not going to be getting contact on the corners of the CPU.

Once again I'm posting from work without Realtemp pics, but my temps went down after I was able to get the studs fully tightened on there.

This weekend I might attack it again with the pea method, or hit the block with some 800 grit sandpaper because people said they have had very good luck doing that with the h100. As of right now, I am ok with the temps for a 24/7 overclock that has all of the power saving enabled.


----------



## Satx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> pics are beneficial


allright











Hw List:

Case : Thermaltake Element G
PSU : TT 750 W TP
Cooler: Corsair H80
Mobo: Asus P9X79 PRO
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Gold 8 GB (4x2) Quad Channel Low Voltage 1.35 V

it's all fit.. no problem..


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satx*
> 
> allright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hw List:
> Case : Thermaltake Element G
> PSU : TT 750 W TP
> Cooler: Corsair H80
> Mobo: Asus P9X79 PRO
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance Gold 8 GB (4x2) Quad Channel Low Voltage 1.35 V
> it's all fit.. no problem..


I see problems... There are these long black thingys floating around your case!


----------



## rctrucker

I am home! And remembered to post a screen.

This will be my 24/7 OC using offset voltages. The 81c max was due to my heat kicking on while I was running prime. I walked in and it was like 90 degrees F in my office


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Thanks, kind of getting a little tired of saying it myself, it's like I'm a H80/100 sex pest or something!


lol someone should sig


----------



## romanjaan

Well here is my latest build and yes the case is Antec Dark Fleet DF 85 and it fits the Corsair 100 Cooling perfectly for a push/pull config. No mods nessarry.





































System Specs as follows:
MotherBoard: Asus Crosshair V Formula
CPU: AMD FX 8150 8 Core Proccesser
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB
Cooling: Corsair Cooling H100 (4 Fans for Push/Pull Config)
Video Card: Asus HD 6970 (890MHz) 2GB GDDR5
PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W 80PLUS Gold
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200RPM
Optical Drive: LG Black 12x Blu-ray Writer
Chassis: Antec DF-85 Dark Fleet Full Tower Case


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanjaan*
> 
> Well here is my latest build and yes the case is Antec Dark Fleet DF 85 and it fits the Corsair 100 Cooling perfectly for a push/pull config. No mods nessarry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs as follows:
> MotherBoard: Asus Crosshair V Formula
> CPU: AMD FX 8150 8 Core Proccesser
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB
> Cooling: Corsair Cooling H100 (4 Fans for Push/Pull Config)
> Video Card: Asus HD 6970 (890MHz) 2GB GDDR5
> PSU: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W 80PLUS Gold
> HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200RPM
> Optical Drive: LG Black 12x Blu-ray Writer
> Chassis: Antec DF-85 Dark Fleet Full Tower Case


put this in rigbuilder and make it ur sig rig


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> At stock voltages/clock I was running 59c at my hottest core (always seems to be Core0) under prime95 blend load after 10m. The other cores are all ~4-5c cooler than that core (54-55c under load)
> I dialed in 4.5ghz @ 1.345v and at load was about 79c at the hottest core and the same ~4-5c cooler on the other 5 cores (74-75c) I might be able to pull of that clock with lower voltage but I ran out of time last night.
> I reseated the block last night and a small thin X with a cross pattern for tightening. The pea sized method worries me because of the size of the 2011, I feel like I'm not going to be getting contact on the corners of the CPU.
> Once again I'm posting from work without Realtemp pics, but my temps went down after I was able to get the studs fully tightened on there.
> This weekend I might attack it again with the pea method, or hit the block with some 800 grit sandpaper because people said they have had very good luck doing that with the h100. As of right now, I am ok with the temps for a 24/7 overclock that has all of the power saving enabled.


The Core0 higher temp could indicate that the block was not properly seated.

Don't over do it with the sandpaper, and use a sanding block with the H100 block firmly attached to a flat surface, the last thing you want is an uneven surface.

Personally I avoid the "X" method of applying TIM, you're more likely to get voids where the TIM pushes into itself. Although there are thousands of arguments about methods of applying TIM, at the end of the day it comes down to personal preferences and trial and error.

I haven't looked into the architecture of your chip, but i kow with most I7 CPUs the actual cores are in the centre of the chip running vertically to the motherboard. Some people have had better results with the "thin line" method that runs accross the cores. remember, you don't have to cover the entire heat spreader surface, your main focus is the cores under the heat spreader.

Trial and error mate! maybe try all three methods and see where you go.

What TIM are you using?


----------



## Mattyd893

@all - new posts updated to OP. Thanks for the info


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> The Core0 higher temp could indicate that the block was not properly seated.
> Don't over do it with the sandpaper, and use a sanding block with the H100 block firmly attached to a flat surface, the last thing you want is an uneven surface.
> Personally I avoid the "X" method of applying TIM, you're more likely to get voids where the TIM pushes into itself. Although there are thousands of arguments about methods of applying TIM, at the end of the day it comes down to personal preferences and trial and error.
> I haven't looked into the architecture of your chip, but i kow with most I7 CPUs the actual cores are in the centre of the chip running vertically to the motherboard. Some people have had better results with the "thin line" method that runs accross the cores. remember, you don't have to cover the entire heat spreader surface, your main focus is the cores under the heat spreader.
> Trial and error mate! maybe try all three methods and see where you go.
> What TIM are you using?


I'm using Zalman ZM-STG2. I might try another application this weekend and see if it makes an improvement, the line or pea, not sure yet. It would depend on what it looks like when I take it off this time. I am hesitant to do it because it is such a pain to get it of and on, I don't have the little hands I need to get in there and tighten those screws.

EDIT: While I am at it, as far as fan configuration goes I am now running push/pull, exhaust out the top of my 600t(just offset so it fits above my ram). - Fig. A
Now the other options is to do a PUSH only config, pushing into my case from the top. - Fig. B
Blue is cool air in, Red is hot air exhaust.
Keep in mind that the mesh side panel has a 200mm blowing in onto my video card, see pics for current setup.

Which would give better temps? Seems like push/pull exhaust would, seeing as how I have a 120mm pulling in my 5.25" bays, the 200mm in the front, 200mm on the side panel and 120mm exhaust out the back.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm using Zalman ZM-STG2. I might try another application this weekend and see if it makes an improvement, the line or pea, not sure yet. It would depend on what it looks like when I take it off this time. I am hesitant to do it because it is such a pain to get it of and on, I don't have the little hands I need to get in there and tighten those screws.
> EDIT: While I am at it, as far as fan configuration goes I am now running push/pull, exhaust out the top of my 600t(just offset so it fits above my ram). - Fig. A
> Now the other options is to do a PUSH only config, pushing into my case from the top. - Fig. B
> Blue is cool air in, Red is hot air exhaust.
> Keep in mind that the mesh side panel has a 200mm blowing in onto my video card, see pics for current setup.
> 
> Which would give better temps? Seems like push/pull exhaust would, seeing as how I have a 120mm pulling in my 5.25" bays, the 200mm in the front, 200mm on the side panel and 120mm exhaust out the back.


A. with the rear fan blowing inwards.


----------



## rctrucker

Ok, reseated the block, used 2 screwdrivers this time to tighten each side evenly.

Core 0 is about 1-2c cooler (might just be ambient though)

BUT all the other cores show a ~4c drop in temps.

Does anyone know where each core is located? If there is a way to tell.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Which would give better temps? Seems like push/pull exhaust would, seeing as how I have a 120mm pulling in my 5.25" bays, the 200mm in the front, 200mm on the side panel and 120mm exhaust out the back.


For your info, someone else who had similar overheating 3930k issues, turned out it was the H100 at fault.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1178485/3930k-overheating-issue-stock-speeds/0_20#post_15844544

And Here, some useful info:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1345602&mpage=1&print=true

I'm not sure about the core layout for this CPU either, did a quick google and couldn't find it. They will be in the centre of course, but whether the chip runs vertically or horizontally, I'm not sure.

We're at risk of this thread going way off topic, maybe you should open a new thread, detailing what you've done in the relevant forum, give me a link and I'll continue to discuss it there with you. Don't want to get too far from this threads purpose!


----------



## rctrucker

Wait, topic?

O RIGHT!

As you can see in my sig, I have push pull, normal sized 120s AND I didn't do any crazy modding. It is similar to others, but this will ONLY work if you have fairly low profile ram, I had barely 1/8" clearance.


----------



## Nitrogannex

You can fit Phantom Push pull without any modding except for taking the small HD cage out and you dont mind the rad being held by a few bungies or somthing similar. Heres a diagram of the airflow in the case (cant post any pics for a week or two, H100 in for rma, the electrical on the block pooped out on me) I bet for a custom loop, a 360 might even fit.

Note: this will not work with more than one optical drive and said drive has to be in the top position

http://www.imgeasy.com/?v=KbJAd.jpg

any feedback on the airflow will be apprciated


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm using Zalman ZM-STG2. I might try another application this weekend and see if it makes an improvement, the line or pea, not sure yet. It would depend on what it looks like when I take it off this time. I am hesitant to do it because it is such a pain to get it of and on, I don't have the little hands I need to get in there and tighten those screws.
> EDIT: While I am at it, as far as fan configuration goes I am now running push/pull, exhaust out the top of my 600t(just offset so it fits above my ram). - Fig. A
> Now the other options is to do a PUSH only config, pushing into my case from the top. - Fig. B
> Blue is cool air in, Red is hot air exhaust.
> Keep in mind that the mesh side panel has a 200mm blowing in onto my video card, see pics for current setup.
> 
> Which would give better temps? Seems like push/pull exhaust would, seeing as how I have a 120mm pulling in my 5.25" bays, the 200mm in the front, 200mm on the side panel and 120mm exhaust out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> A. with the rear fan blowing inwards.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing too on my 600T White Edition. simply these isn't enough intake for the H100. Unless i add 4 fans on the side panel.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing too on my 600T White Edition. simply these isn't enough intake for the H100. Unless i add 4 fans on the side panel.


I took the top 200mm fan, and put it as intake above my GPU, just made a couple holes in the mesh panel a little bit bigger to mount it. You can also get some pretty awesome filters from frozencpu.com HERE


----------



## phillyd

so i just did the measurements and if you use normal 120 or 140 mm fans inside the case, the rad on top of the case, and fans that are <16mm thick, you can do push pull with no modding and have plenty of room to spare in the phantom 410


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Both fit in Antec's lanboy air.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

I just installed the H100 in my Thermaltake Lvl 10 GT


----------



## romanjaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> You can fit Phantom Push pull without any modding except for taking the small HD cage out and you dont mind the rad being held by a few bungies or somthing similar. Heres a diagram of the airflow in the case (cant post any pics for a week or two, H100 in for rma, the electrical on the block pooped out on me) I bet for a custom loop, a 360 might even fit.
> Note: this will not work with more than one optical drive and said drive has to be in the top position
> http://www.imgeasy.com/?v=KbJAd.jpg
> any feedback on the airflow will be apprciated


If you sticking it on the side then make sure you have space for your video card. because you wouldn't want a long gpu hanging just beside your rad and also install another fan in the bottom when you remove the drive cage for better airflow.


----------



## Plagasx

Wow, the H80 won't fit in a HAF X???


----------



## romanjaan

It should, I think it has a 140mm rear fan or 120mm or has holes for both configs. So you should be able to mount it without any problems.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Both fit in Antec's lanboy air.


Any Pics?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so i just did the measurements and if you use normal 120 or 140 mm fans inside the case, the rad on top of the case, and fans that are <16mm thick, you can do push pull with no modding and have plenty of room to spare in the phantom 410


Pics already for this opne, but thanks for the info!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> You can fit Phantom Push pull without any modding except for taking the small HD cage out and you dont mind the rad being held by a few bungies or somthing similar. Heres a diagram of the airflow in the case (cant post any pics for a week or two, H100 in for rma, the electrical on the block pooped out on me) I bet for a custom loop, a 360 might even fit.
> Note: this will not work with more than one optical drive and said drive has to be in the top position
> http://www.imgeasy.com/?v=KbJAd.jpg
> any feedback on the airflow will be apprciated


I won't add you to the OP as it's not straight forward, please come back with some pics when you're done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Wait, topic?
> O RIGHT!
> As you can see in my sig, I have push pull, normal sized 120s AND I didn't do any crazy modding. It is similar to others, but this will ONLY work if you have fairly low profile ram, I had barely 1/8" clearance.


Cheers, didn't realise it was in your sig rig all along!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> I just installed the H100 in my Thermaltake Lvl 10 GT


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plagasx*
> 
> Wow, the H80 won't fit in a HAF X???


Just because it's not on the OP, doesn't mean it won't fit, just means I haven't received the info yet!

@ALL - Morning, thread updated! Thanks for the continued support!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Made some changes for the H100 in the Silverstone TJ-10 http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread/130#post_16007025
May want to upate the info in the OP.


----------



## JMattes

Anyone know if the H100 will fit push/pull in a NZXT 210 Elite/Classic??

Classic:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0378074

Elite:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146078

Figured I would ask before making a seperate post..

Thanks!

Need answer asap wanted to buy after work...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Anyone know if the H100 will fit push/pull in a NZXT 210 Elite/Classic??


I'll say no.
See my pics for the TJ10, there's a fair bit of space between the top of the case and the motherboard tray. Just going of the pics for those cases it would appear as tho the H100 would hang right over the motherboard.


----------



## JMattes

Would I beable to mount it this way;

Fans > Case > Rad > Fans... where the first set of fans are in fact out of the case?

Rad>Fans would fit inside the case right?


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'm looking at my Thermaltake V4, the dimensions are about the same, the rad and fan definitely won't fit inside above the motherboard but might work with fan/rad/case/fan; doable with a bit of cutting to the case...

What motherboard are you putting in it?


----------



## JMattes

Asus P8Z68 V-Pro Gen 3

Tator Tot said it would fit p/p... hmm idk know lol

Ive already seen it fit Case>Rad>Fan..


----------



## PR-Imagery

Depending on exactly how far forward the mounts are for the top fan mounts, I don't think it would work with that motherboard. The stock fan plus the rad would be 52mm in depth (rad+one fan on the inside of the case). Looking at either hitting the cpu power or the memory depending on how tall the ram heatsinks are.


----------



## JMattes

Hmm you make perfect sense.. I am just hoping your wrong lol. I am getting the samsung RAM that is going around the community.. it half the height of rip jaws.. so it will be fine.. just the cpu cooler and power..


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can agree with the memory, I did try the H80 in the V4 and it just barely cleared the ram but there's a capacitor in the way, the Source 210 is slightly wider so I reckon there would be enough space for low profile memory. If you're dead set on either of those cases, I suppose you could just measure exactly where the rad and fan would sit after you get it, and then get the cooler once you're certain.


(yes I know stock cooling, did manage 3.2 at 45c on it.)
Between the board, standoffs and ram(about 24mm), there's about 1.5mm or so clearance between the edge of the fan and top of the ram, I would estimate in the Source 210 there would be about 3mm of clearance considering its 4.6mm wider.

You could probably manage the H80 in the 210 in the forward top 120mm mount, would lose the top two 5.25" bays tho. I didn't see any appreciable difference between the H80 and H100 on my SB rig in p/p setup using the stock paste.


----------



## rab1/2

I don't see much for the h80 in a haf 912. here is a simple mod I did to get a good intake position and keep my top 200mm fan. this thing destroys my 212 under any load.


----------



## mu5tang71

I was just wondering if anyone new if a Cosair H100 Hydro Cooler would fit in a Overseer RX-I Full case. Maybe it would fit from inside along the top. Thinking of buying the case and the cooler but wanted to make sure it will all fit with... Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone new if a Cosair H100 Hydro Cooler would fit in a Overseer RX-I Full case. Maybe it would fit from inside along the top. Thinking of buying the case and the cooler but wanted to make sure it will all fit with... Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


Looking at this pic, it shouldn't be an issue


For that setup shown, there is a 240mm rad with 2 fans so similar to H100 setup. However, not sure about other component compatibility though, i.e RAM and Northbridge heatsinks getting in the way!


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone new if a Cosair H100 Hydro Cooler would fit in a Overseer RX-I Full case. Maybe it would fit from inside along the top. Thinking of buying the case and the cooler but wanted to make sure it will all fit with... Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


I dont know if it has mounting holes for 120mm fans top, but as the 200mm fans are underneath the removable top, and the pic Matty linked shows it with a rad up top, you should be fine even push/pull (with pull fans "outside" the case, under the top)


Spoiler: pic


----------



## TahoeDust

I thought this information may apply here. I was able to get the H100 to fit using push pull in my 650d using the Asus P8Z68 deluxe and Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans. Using the normal mounting holes in the top of the case there was not room for the 8pin connector to clear the lower fan. I was able to mount the H100 offcenter and further away from the mother board using holes in the grates on the top of the case. In the first one you can see where I mounted the H100. The 8pin clears pretty easily.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

You can get an H80 to fit in the Antec 300 if you flip the Rad Upside down so the tubing goes up, its a bit of a squeeze but im confident that it would fit, it looks like the rear 120mm can stack 3 and a half fans before you actually start running into the CPU socket, (on LGA 1156 anyways)


----------



## mu5tang71

Thank you all for all your suggestions and help with the Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Computer Case and it's compatibility with the Cosair H100 Hydro Cooler. With your info and some that I found I am sure it would fit nice!! I posted a photo of the top and there is a set up for the radiator. The radiator is offset from the far side, away from the board giving me clearance from the ram and so on. So I am going to go with the push pull 4x120mm set-up from inside and still keep 2x 200mm fans on top because the radiator mounts look recessed witch should allow me to keep the top fans for some great air flow. I have the Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 with a 1156 socket for the i7 860 CPU. Thanks again for all your help..... I will post some pics when I get it set up......


----------



## myrtleee34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I took the top 200mm fan, and put it as intake above my GPU, just made a couple holes in the mesh panel a little bit bigger to mount it. You can also get some pretty awesome filters from frozencpu.com HERE


What did you find that worked the best for cooling that H100?


----------



## mu5tang71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*
> 
> What did you find that worked the best for cooling that H100?


I WAS REFERRED THESE........









http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans/vortex_pwm.html









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13534/fan-887/Phobya_120mm_x_25mm_Nano-2G_1500rpm_PWM_Fan_-_Red_LED.html


----------



## TahoeDust

Gentile Typhoon AP-15 fans are what i was recommended and what I went with for my push/pull H100. They are very hard to find in stock. Let me know if you can't find them, I may be able to help.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I have a pair of Noiseblocker M12-P fans in push/pull on my H100, along with one of the stock fans pushing. They are pretty quiet, a lot quieter than the stock fans. Temps in the low 60's upper [email protected], ambient is pretty low tho, somewhere around 20c give or take a degree or two, dipping as low as 16c; for most around here that's thick outer garments and jacket temperature.

Gonna give the Coolermaster Excalibur fans a go as well. Cooling should be a bit better for indiscernible noise increase over the M12P. Slightly louder than AP15s but move a bit more air as well.


----------



## Russ369

Hey guys, what fans do you recommend for an H80? My current temps with stock fans are around the 40-41c idle, high 60's/low 70's with prime... I want some quiet fans but better performance, anyone got any ideas? Preferably red LED is possible too.. . thanks


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Hey guys, what fans do you recommend for an H80? My current temps with stock fans are around the 40-41c idle, high 60's/low 70's with prime... I want some quiet fans but better performance, anyone got any ideas? Preferably red LED is possible too.. . thanks


Do you run the fans @max? I think those are 2k rpm fans, so quieter can definately be arranged.

Akasa Viper/Apache fans and the CM Excalibur are great pwm fans, but those haven't got leds on them.
For red leds, I'd suggest Yate Loons, cheap and good fans. Another good choice might be CM sickleflow.


----------



## Solid71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> I just installed the H100 in my Thermaltake Lvl 10 GT


Thats my next step to Push/Pull in My GT + i will upgrade to BD 8120


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

not sure a bulldozer is much of a upgrade.. i would put my phenom back in if i still had it


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Hey guys, what fans do you recommend for an H80? My current temps with stock fans are around the 40-41c idle, high 60's/low 70's with prime... I want some quiet fans but better performance, anyone got any ideas? Preferably red LED is possible too.. . thanks


Had Coolermaster Blademasters on mine when I had it. low to mid 60s [email protected]


----------



## sighnbox

will the H100 fit the top of the Cosmos 1100 sport ?


----------



## franz

*Antec 1200. Corsair H80*

Mounted in rear bottom fan opening. Still running rear top fan as exhaust.
Would fit rear top by removing top 200mm fan and modding case.
Running 2x Scythe AP-15s in push pull as an exhaust.
Still experimenting with fan orientation.
Pics soon.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franz*
> 
> *Antec 1200. Corsair H80*
> Mounted in rear bottom fan opening. Still running rear top fan as exhaust.
> Would fit rear top by removing top 200mm fan and modding case.
> Running 2x Scythe AP-15s in push pull as an exhaust.
> Still experimenting with fan orientation.
> Pics soon.


Thanks, I'll update the OP when you post some pics!

Morning all, thanks for additional info, if i missed any on the OP then let me know, been out on the town non stop for 5 days at German Karneval so haven't kept up with the thread!


----------



## Braaapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> been out on the town non stop for 5 days at German Karneval so haven't kept up with the thread!


You deserve the time off! It takes a strong will to keep up with the constant updates that get posted in this thread.


----------



## kzim9

H-100 Fits in Thermaltake RX-1 in P/P config. Case mod is optional to remove cross bracing on top for better airflow. P/P fits with rad mounted underneath top case frame and extra set of fans on top.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> H-100 Fits in Thermaltake RX-1 in P/P config. Case mod is optional to remove cross bracing on top for better airflow. P/P fits with rad mounted underneath top case frame and extra set of fans on top.


Thanks!

Just noticed this thread is up to 35K+ Views, I keep seeing the thread pop up in Google as well when searching for info for other peoples cases.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Thanks, I'll update the OP when you post some pics!
> 
> Morning all, thanks for additional info, if i missed any on the OP then let me know, been out on the town non stop for 5 days at German Karneval so haven't kept up with the thread!


Slight update for the H100(not sure if you saw it) in the TJ10
Ran into some fitting issues.


----------



## Mattyd893

[quote name="PR-Imagery" url="/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/320_20#post_16520732"] Slight update for the H100(not sure if you saw it) in the TJ10http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/130#post_16007025]TJ10[/URL[/URL]] Ran into some fitting issues.[/quote] No, I didn't see the update but the link on the OP is to that post in the thread so it's updated correctly anyway. Thansk for the extra info!


----------



## jfuze

I mounted the H100 into my Lian Li K58W. It's awesome!

Only 2 modifications needed,... had to cut out a small piece of metal in one of the fan slots and used 2 black zip ties in place of screws.


----------



## PR-Imagery

*it was more a matter that it doesn't exactly fit _perfectly_ in p/p*


----------



## JMattes

H100 Stock Fans or 1900RPM Slip Streams? Which would coool better?

Going to try to put a H100 into a NZXT 210 Elite. I will post how it goes..

Wow I was lied too! Totally doesnt hit


----------



## mksteez

A bit off topic but is it better getting the H100 over the H80 for $10 more?


----------



## Geeboi

H80 in an Antec 300,top fan is out but fits with about half inch between fan and cooler.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> A bit off topic but is it better getting the H100 over the H80 for $10 more?


If you have the space for the H100 I'd go for it. Slightly better cooler at stock, and can add 2 more fans for a bit more cooling capacity + its only $10.


----------



## JMattes

Just finished modding the NZXT Source 210 Elite to support H100 in Push/Pull. Not amazing since fans/rad are outside the case, but for $50 is gets the job done!

Check it out: (Pics Included)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1220330/mod-nzxt-source-210-elite-w-h100-in-push-pull#post_16552691


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mksteez*
> 
> A bit off topic but is it better getting the H100 over the H80 for $10 more?


Definately worth the extra $10, but for a real difference get the H100 plus an extra couple of fans for a push/pull setup if it will fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Just finished modding the NZXT Source 210 Elite to support H100 in Push/Pull. Not amazing since fans/rad are outside the case, but for $50 is gets the job done!
> Check it out: (Pics Included)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1220330/mod-nzxt-source-210-elite-w-h100-in-push-pull#post_16552691


So would it fit in just push or pull simply enough?

Thread update with new posts, thanks!


----------



## Mattyd893

Sorry, as the OCN post edit fuction is not working properly, the edits I've made to the OP haven't shown up! I'll sort it out when they sort the problem out!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Definately worth the extra $10, but for a real difference get the H100 plus an extra couple of fans for a push/pull setup if it will fit.
> So would it fit in just push or pull simply enough?
> Thread update with new posts, thanks!


You can easily mount the rad inside the case and then mount the 2 Corsair that the H100 comes with above the case. However one fan would only be mounted with 2 screws (unless you drill holes that line up with the other 2). Along with that you would need to go to the hardware store and pick up slightly longer screws about 1/8" longer.

Its easily enough.. If you dont mind fans outside the case.. It produces more noise in my opinion..

If you have any other questions about the NZXT 210 feel free to ask. I finished the mod and saw a 5c difference when it was a full push/pull system over just a pull. In my opinion if you have the fans, and a dremel to cut the metal. Its totally worth the mod!


----------



## sniperskulls

The H100 will fit in the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra in p/p at the top mounted horizontally, without modification. Just thought you should know. I don't have any pics, as I have now gone full watercooling, but I can confirm this. Also, Rosewill designed the case for the cooler and state it in their specs for their case. just FYI


----------



## _REAPER_

I put in an H100 while I am deployed I like it so much I might end up just keeping it instead of putting back in my loop. Plus the 3930K at 4.5ghz does not get hot enough to warrant me putting in a custom loop again.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Anyone running the H100 on a 3930k or 3960x? I'm curious at your temps/overclock at idle and load. I still feel like I should be running cooler than I am, but not sure.
> EDIT: If my temps JUMP from idle to loaded temps, is this a sign of a bad seating of the waterblock?
> Idle temps are 35-37c, under load they are instantly 57-58c.


Those are my temps at 4.5ghz


----------



## dejahboi

Here'e my Thermaltake A60 with a H80.


----------



## franz

Quote:


> *Antec 1200. Corsair H80*
> Mounted in rear bottom fan opening. Still running rear top fan as exhaust.
> Would fit rear top by removing top 200mm fan and modding case.
> Running 2x Scythe AP-15s in push pull as an exhaust.
> Still experimenting with fan orientation.
> Pics soon.


Well here are the pics!!

Unfortunately I cant use my top PCIE slot due to the minimal clearance. Not an issue now, but when I get more GPUs I will have to do some modding.









I am going to try another reseat of the cooler. I think I can do a little better with the temps and get less of a temperature spread between each core.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franz*
> 
> Well here are the pics!!
> Unfortunately I cant use my top PCIE slot due to the minimal clearance. Not an issue now, but when I get more GPUs I will have to do some modding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try another reseat of the cooler. I think I can do a little better with the temps and get less of a temperature spread between each core.


You can turn the H80 90 or 180 degrees and it will still work just fine.


----------



## franz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> You can turn the H80 90 or 180 degrees and it will still work just fine.


Thanks for the suggestion, but it wouldnt matter either way. If I rotated it 90 degrees I couldnt close the side of the case and it would probably hit some mosfet heatsinks on the other side. If I go 180 the end cap is still in the way..... Really the only option is to pull the top rear fan and rig up a mount to move the rad up a few cm.


----------



## MPowar

*H80 P/P DOES FIT* in the *REAR ofAntec 200* case, however, its a tight fit.

Mobo: GA-P55-UD3
Ram: Gskill-RipjawsZ ram w/ Turbulence II fan
GFX: Radeon HIS HD4870


----------



## mu5tang71

Update on my Thermaltake Overseer rx-i. Just installed a H100 push pull config with 2 200mm on top of that. Total of 6 fans cooling this baby.












































































































After a torture test with prime 95 maxed out at 53°C 1/2hr test at full load. i7 860 @2.80GHz 3.15GHz


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mu5tang71*
> 
> Update on my Thermaltake Overseer rx-i. Just installed a H100 push pull config with 2 200mm on top of that. Total of 6 fans cooling this baby.


Is that low profile RAM in there? If yes, would it still fit with something like Corsair Dominator with the larger heatsink????


----------



## mu5tang71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Is that low profile RAM in there? If yes, would it still fit with something like Corsair Dominator with the larger heatsink????


Yes it is a low profile ram. I have a push pull config so a ram stick like the dominator might not fit. It may fit with just a push config and use the top 200mm fans to pull. But low profile ramm is what would most likely be needed in my opinion....... Posted a pic of the clearece to the fans from the ram sticks...... There is about 1/4" of clearance between the sticks and the fan


----------



## _REAPER_

It will fit with push/pull with dominator ram it will just be tight


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks for the updates.. put a caveat on the OP that it *MAY* be HW dependant, don't want people whinging when they don't do the correct research!


----------



## wolfgang91

Hi guys
*NZXT SWITCH 810* is fully compatible with corsair h100 (push/pull mode whitout any mod). I'll get it soon, because of that.
I've spend a lot of time searching for a case, not too expensive, but corsair h100 push/pull compatible without mod, (HAF 932 it's, but I don't like the fact it hasn't any dust filter; Xigmatek elysium also it is, but it's too big and you'll have to buy usb 3.0 to header adapter, what makes it more expensive.)
NZXT is cool, and it's specifically designed to mount bigs radiators on top, in push/pull mode. You can put rads up to 360mm long and in NZXT website it's said that push fan + rad + pull fan can be up to 90mm thick.
*The video isn't mine* but I think it's very interesting











(sorry if my English isn't very good)


----------



## romanjaan

Just fitted the H100 into a NZXT Phantom 410 case with no mods at all push and pull, well half push actually. I have a crosshair v mobo so the mobo heat sink wouldnt let me add the the second fan in thebottom. So if you guys have a different mobo you can fit p/p in the case with no mods easily. Pics coming.


----------



## MME1122

So..the Arc Midi.

The H80 fits in the rear mount and obviously in the top. Will it fit in the front if you remove the top hard drive bay? How about in the bottom behind the psu? And are there similar sized rads for a custom loop that will fit?
And with a little modding you can remove the second hard drive bay. If I do that, do you think the H100 or a similar sized custom rad will fit in that front section?


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MME1122*
> 
> So..the Arc Midi.
> 
> The H80 fits in the rear mount and obviously in the top. Will it fit in the front if you remove the top hard drive bay? How about in the bottom behind the psu? And are there similar sized rads for a custom loop that will fit?
> And with a little modding you can remove the second hard drive bay. If I do that, do you think the H100 or a similar sized custom rad will fit in that front section?


I think you should have asked from the fractal design club. But the answer to all the questions would be yes (if the hoses are long enough).


----------



## sintricate

The H80 fits in the Silverstone FT03. See sig for pics.


----------



## Kolmain

Anyone know if the H100 fits in the Thermaltake MK-I Chaser?


----------



## gnolnats

H100 works well with the Armor Plus in a push-pull.


----------



## Sethy666

@ gnolnats

Nice









What type of temps do you get with your Q9650 with that setup?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't 100% confirm the H80 specifically, but the CoolIt Eco 120 mm Rad fits perfectly fine in the front of the Fractal Design Core 1000 in Push Pull, but you lost the vertical HDD mounting.
> 
> I was still able to mount 2 SSD's on the vertical HDD mount, and the HDD's in the optical drive bays.
> 
> So I see no problem with the H80 fitting in the Fractal Design Core 1000.


Confirmed 100% now in Fractal Design Core 1000

No pictures, but just upgraded my Coolit Eco to an H80 with push/pull AP-15's and a 10 1/4" GPU cooler with no problems.


----------



## brown bird

Just wanted to say thanks! Checked here before purchasing the H100. Rockin a Level 10.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks! Checked here before purchasing the H100. Rockin a Level 10.


Nice choice


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks! Checked here before purchasing the H100. Rockin a Level 10.


No probs, your welcome, that's what it's here for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Confirmed 100% now in Fractal Design Core 1000
> No pictures, but just upgraded my Coolit Eco to an H80 with push/pull AP-15's and a 10 1/4" GPU cooler with no problems.


Pics coming?
How are you running the AP-15s? From the block or a controller. The reason I ask is that when I tried mine from the block, *without* an OC for testing I kept blue screening and the fans wouldn't spin up properly. Went back to stock fans and worked fine, restored OC settings and still fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate*
> 
> The H80 fits in the Silverstone FT03. See sig for pics.


Nice pics in that post (sig rig) mate, wish I could take pics that good.

*@all*
OP updated with new additions, as always, if I missed anything then let me know.

Thread touching on 50K views now, always encouraging.

Plus, actually remembered to update my own link for the H80 in a CM690 Std.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Confirmed 100% now in Fractal Design Core 1000
> No pictures, but just upgraded my Coolit Eco to an H80 with push/pull AP-15's and a 10 1/4" GPU cooler with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics coming?
> How are you running the AP-15s? From the block or a controller. The reason I ask is that when I tried mine from the block, *without* an OC for testing I kept blue screening and the fans wouldn't spin up properly. Went back to stock fans and worked fine, restored OC settings and still fine.
Click to expand...

Well the first thing I noticed is the horrible fan controller built-in to the block. I had decided to try them to see if they're working with my 12 mm thin Scythe 120 mm fan which takes next to nothing to run and even on "High" mode, the fan wouldn't spin up till the coolant had a chance to warm up.

I decided to check the voltage and it's barely hitting 5.5 V for start-up which is way too low for most fans.

Because AP-15's are so quiet to begin with, I originally hooked them up to a molex, then realized that I have a free channel on my Scythe Kaze-Q so put a 3-pin splitter on that channel and both AP-15's are connected to that, they run at full-speed though.

I then have a Scythe 140 mm fan with 120 mm mounting holes on the side panel, and a Scythe 90 mm on the rear as exhaust which are also hooked up to the fan controller.

Pics will come sooner or later, been focusing on OC'ing my FX-8150 trying to get 5 GHz stable for folding. If you really want pics, shoot me a PM or else I'll forget lol.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well the first thing I noticed is the horrible fan controller built-in to the block. I had decided to try them to see if they're working with my 12 mm thin Scythe 120 mm fan which takes next to nothing to run and even on "High" mode, the fan wouldn't spin up till the coolant had a chance to warm up.
> I decided to check the voltage and it's barely hitting 5.5 V for start-up which is way too low for most fans.
> Because AP-15's are so quiet to begin with, I originally hooked them up to a molex, then realized that I have a free channel on my Scythe Kaze-Q so put a 3-pin splitter on that channel and both AP-15's are connected to that, they run at full-speed though.
> I then have a Scythe 140 mm fan with 120 mm mounting holes on the side panel, and a Scythe 90 mm on the rear as exhaust which are also hooked up to the fan controller.
> Pics will come sooner or later, been focusing on OC'ing my FX-8150 trying to get 5 GHz stable for folding. If you really want pics, shoot me a PM or else I'll forget lol.


Cool, I might try again another day using my NZXT Sentry controller to control the AP-15s, I have about 6 of them lying around from an older build and as case fans so might test some coupling, although I haven't seen much of that for the H80.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well the first thing I noticed is the horrible fan controller built-in to the block. I had decided to try them to see if they're working with my 12 mm thin Scythe 120 mm fan which takes next to nothing to run and even on "High" mode, the fan wouldn't spin up till the coolant had a chance to warm up.
> I decided to check the voltage and it's barely hitting 5.5 V for start-up which is way too low for most fans.
> Because AP-15's are so quiet to begin with, I originally hooked them up to a molex, then realized that I have a free channel on my Scythe Kaze-Q so put a 3-pin splitter on that channel and both AP-15's are connected to that, they run at full-speed though.
> I then have a Scythe 140 mm fan with 120 mm mounting holes on the side panel, and a Scythe 90 mm on the rear as exhaust which are also hooked up to the fan controller.
> Pics will come sooner or later, been focusing on OC'ing my FX-8150 trying to get 5 GHz stable for folding. If you really want pics, shoot me a PM or else I'll forget lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I might try again another day using my NZXT Sentry controller to control the AP-15s, I have about 6 of them lying around from an older build and as case fans so might test some coupling, although I haven't seen much of that for the H80.
Click to expand...

I was hoping to reduce noise and temps further using shrouds, but my damn VF3000A is too long so I'm stuck with the H80 and a fan inside the case, and a fan outside the case behind the front mesh.


----------



## axipher

Here's updated pics of the H80 with 2x Scythe AP-15's in Push/Pull and a beefy graphics card in a Fractal Design Core 1000.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's updated pics of the H80 with 2x Scythe AP-15's in Push/Pull and a beefy graphics card in a Fractal Design Core 1000.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty full in there lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's updated pics of the H80 with 2x Scythe AP-15's in Push/Pull and a beefy graphics card in a Fractal Design Core 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty full in there lol!
Click to expand...

And yep, was a tight fit, luckily that vertical HDD tray hides that mess of cables perfectly, I do plan on taking the PSU apart again (like in my build log) and removing all uneeded cables, cutting all cables to proper length, and doing a full sleeve job rather then extensions.


----------



## pez

I would like to know about the 550D. I'm sure it should (up in the top), but just wanted 100% confirmation







.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would like to know about the 550D. I'm sure it should (up in the top), but just wanted 100% confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is shown installed in this video for the 550d, although not in push/pull but llooking at it there should be plenty of room


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> It is shown installed in this video for the 550d, although not in push/pull but llooking at it there should be plenty of room


That's awesome. It's taking everything in me not to order the case and cooler now. I actually like that the case keeps it discrete. I have push/pull on my H60 now, but for my current CPU, it'll probably be OK without it.


----------



## wolfgang91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> Anyone know if the H100 fits in the Thermaltake MK-I Chaser?


Yes, it fits. Look at this


----------



## sledge

Does the H100 fit in a Fractal Define XL case?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sledge*
> 
> Does the H100 fit in a Fractal Define XL case?


I haven't see it yet, the case is big but that angled roof makes it awkward.

I don't think the tubes are long enough to put it in the bottom either.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Proof of fit in an Antec Lanboy Air (H100):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1038766/official-antec-lanboy-air-case-club/1740#post_16814843


----------



## brs5tettba

H100 push-only config fits in a Sentey Burton GS-6500R case with MSI Z68A-GD65 mobo, with heavy modding (lots of extra holes drilled for the top vent).


----------



## shinyamato

Sorry if anyone has ask this before...

Could H100 be fitted on top of Cooler Master Cosmos S without any modding?


----------



## tehownagekid

I just got the CM 690 II Advanced and it fits without a problem!








Used to use a Thermaltake V4 Black Edition mounting the H80 upside down on the side panel. D: It was so inconvenient to get around and made the room very warm/humid!
Here's an image of the H80 installed in the CM 690 II Advanced in push-pull config.

On the left is my old Thermaltake V4 and yes, I still use an IDE optical drive..


----------



## Prpntblr95

It will fit in the Antec 900 if you wanna loose the first 6 drive bays


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinyamato*
> 
> Sorry if anyone has ask this before...
> Could H100 be fitted on top of Cooler Master Cosmos S without any modding?


Hi, sorry for the delay in replying...

According to this guy, yes you can, poor quality vid but....





@all - Thanks for additional info, if you provided pics or build logs then I've added you to the OP, if not, I'm waiting


----------



## RamGuy

In the Silverstone Raven 02 picture:
http://i52.tinypic.com/2z6dv7p.jpg

It seems like he uses some sort of brackets in order to get the H100 mounted on top of the 180mm fans at the bottom, where do you get these brackets?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RamGuy*
> 
> In the Silverstone Raven 02 picture:
> http://i52.tinypic.com/2z6dv7p.jpg
> It seems like he uses some sort of brackets in order to get the H100 mounted on top of the 180mm fans at the bottom, where do you get these brackets?


Not sure, but I'm sure a little time with google will find them. Just search for 240mm radiator mounts/brackets


----------



## Kujakape

My Fractal Desing Define R3 with Corsair H80.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks, Added to OP!


----------



## rickydlam

The links for the Push/Pull setup for a Fractal Design Arc Midi are incorrect. You do not need to buy a 120mm x 12mm rear fan to clear the radiator. A 140mm x 25mm works just fine.

My current setup is a h100 with 2x Noctua NF-F12 pushing and 2x Corsair h100 Fans pulling with a stock 140mm x 25mm fractal design case intake fan from the rear.

Proof.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickydlam*
> 
> The links for the Push/Pull setup for a Fractal Design Arc Midi are incorrect. You do not need to buy a 120mm x 12mm rear fan to clear the radiator. A 140mm x 25mm works just fine.
> My current setup is a h100 with 2x Noctua NF-F12 pushing and 2x Corsair h100 Fans pulling with a stock 140mm x 25mm fractal design case intake fan from the rear.


Thanks for the info, the OP has been updated with your post linked first.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Will the Corsair H100 Fit in my Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 case?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Will the Corsair H100 Fit in my Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 case?


Yes:


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Ive seen this video but i wasnt sure if this was modded or not suppose i can buy it and see.


----------



## Mattyd893

As a general rule, if there is 2 120mm fan mounts next to each other, and there is enough room for the rad plus fan without hitting any heatsinks on your mobo then it should fit.


----------



## HungryPillow

Can anyone confirm if the H100 will fit in the top of a Silverstone TJ07 without any problems? I've searched and can see that the TJ10 and TJ09 are no problem, but I can't find anything conclusive on the TJ07. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looks like it would be a little tight but push or pull could probably work in the top 240 by 120 mount depending on motherboard layout and height memory.


----------



## Nexus5k

I just installed an H100 in Push/Pull (4x 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons) in the Corsair 650D case using an ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe. Its a tight fit against the motherboard's power supply connector when you use the normal screw holes to mount the H100 on the case, but it fits! If you want a little more room you could easily shift the H100 away from the motherboard and put the H100's mounting screws a little to the side, thrrough the metal screen/vent. In my setup I used the normal mounting holes.

FYI, don't forget to install the mobo's Wi-Fi card BEFORE you install the H100/Mobo since the mounting screw for the Wi-Fi card is on the back of the motherboard =(. I forgot to instal the card until the very end and now I have to go back and redo it tonight.


----------



## Incatius

I was able to get the H100 with push/pull with 4x GT AP-15 fans in Lian Li PC-V2120 but it was close. It just matters on a MB you use. I'm using Gigabyte z77 ud5h. As you can see it was close 2nd picture shows it best. Also looks like it will fit in push/pull in this case as long as there is no heat sick over the top screws for connecting the MB to to case. Also it will fit fine if you move it over closer to the front of the case but that will make the top slot unusable for a DVD drive, but should be fine for a fan controller.


----------



## Outlawed

Check my sig, lian le lancool pc-k62. Very popular case and I have seen a few others do it way more professionally.

h100 btw.


----------



## AllGamer

you guys can include the Antec LanBoy Air on the H80 list. it's a perfect fit

you could also run the H100 in it as well if you are careful opening/closing the door panels, as the only spot that is close enough for the H2O tubes to reach the CPU and space to install the long double 120mm (240mm) is right a the door where there are build in double 120mm fan mount & screw holes

pictures are on my rig profile


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks for the updates... added links to the OP. Rep added.


----------



## Droogie

Found an h100 fitting into an Antec 900 without cutting. The thread is here.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incatius*
> 
> I was able to get the H100 with push/pull with 4x GT AP-15 fans in Lian Li PC-V2120 but it was close. It just matters on a MB you use. I'm using Gigabyte z77 ud5h. As you can see it was close 2nd picture shows it best. Also looks like it will fit in push/pull in this case as long as there is no heat sick over the top screws for connecting the MB to to case. Also it will fit fine if you move it over closer to the front of the case but that will make the top slot unusable for a DVD drive, but should be fine for a fan controller.


What's that white fan you have as rear exhaust?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> What's that white fan you have as rear exhaust?


OCN has a peculiar way of viewing pictures, but you can see it for yourself. Just click on the picture, which will open it in OCN's picture viewer, then right click on it and select "View Image" (Firefox) or whatever equivalent your browser says. That will show you the picture in its original size. It's a Nexus fan, by the way. Oh, and he's using it as an intake fan.


----------



## Incatius

It is nexus 1000rpm fan, I think it is this one here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835610006
I bought it couple of years back and not at home to confirm it.


----------



## lightsout

Cool thread. Can't believe I didn't see it as I was just shopping for a new case plus H100. Anyways the H100 fits in the top of the Corsair 550D. I have it in push. I saw someone with push pull but that all depends on your mobo heatsinks. Don't think it would work on mine.

Not the greatest pic but you can see the two fans just popping out below the top of the case.


----------



## LogiTekkers

I am doing a mATX build for a friend and am just wondering if anybody knows if the Define Mini will fit a H80 to the rear fan mount? I'm pretty sure it would, but if anybody could give any info that would be great, and +rep


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I am doing a mATX build for a friend and am just wondering if anybody knows if the Define Mini will fit a H80 to the rear fan mount? I'm pretty sure it would, but if anybody could give any info that would be great, and +rep


Well it doesn't quite make it into the Thermaltake V4



If I remember correctly, when I tried it, there wasn't enough height to properly line up the mounts with the case and the rad/fan, plus it will extend quite a bit over the motherboard, even it it did fit, not sure if it would clear any VRM heatsinks/cpu socket etc.



But it does look like there's a little bit more space between the top of the fan and roof of the case, so _maybe_ it will make it in there.


----------



## LogiTekkers

^^^ Thank you for your input, that is some good food for thought. I would'nt want to order it and just hope it squeezes in with the motherboard installed etc, am I correct in thinking the H60/70 are narrower than the H80? Thank you again +rep

Which Corsair/Antec liquid coolers can definitely fit in the Define mini that someone here has installed? As it is not imperative that I use the H80, I was just thinking the latest model, the better


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> I am doing a mATX build for a friend and am just wondering if anybody knows if the Define Mini will fit a H80 to the rear fan mount?


Well, someone did it in [H] (pic).
The thread itself, click.


----------



## skwannabe

Anyone with a P280 running push n pull H100?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LogiTekkers*
> 
> ^^^ Thank you for your input, that is some good food for thought. I would'nt want to order it and just hope it squeezes in with the motherboard installed etc, am I correct in thinking the H60/70 are narrower than the H80? Thank you again +rep
> 
> Which Corsair/Antec liquid coolers can definitely fit in the Define mini that someone here has installed? As it is not imperative that I use the H80, I was just thinking the latest model, the better


The H80(rad is 38mm thick) in p/p with 25mm fans is just short of 90mm thick vs 75mm with the H70(rad is 25mm thick) in p/p.
Rational thinking says It should clear the motherboard just fine tho.


----------



## moonshine6456

hi, looking to get a h100 for my rig below.







Planning to switch my haf 912 to something else (don't like the looks of the haf) , what would you recommend? Would like a very good airflow case


----------



## Anthartic Rain

OMG I just buy the H100 and a Cosmos S1000, I'm waiting for my 3930 to build up the thing, wish me luck trying to set up a push n pull on the top. I'll post here the results.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthartic Rain*
> 
> OMG I just buy the H100 and a Cosmos S1000, I'm waiting for my 3930 to build up the thing, wish me luck trying to set up a push n pull on the top. I'll post here the results.


Very easy setup, room for 2 fans up top and rad and 2 fans below. heres some pics of my fans and 3 rads, 3 loops and dual TEC chilling unit.


----------



## Anthartic Rain

That's a pretty nice and heavy setup. The orange fans look awesome, did they have leds?

So, to attach the rad on top do you just use a kind of (English is not my native lang so IDK the name of this) large endless screw, worm gear, large screw with no head?


----------



## Mattyd893

The screws that come with the H100 are long enough to go through the fans, case and into the rad. If you want additional fans for a push/pull setup then you may need to get the longer screws, but just take one of the Corsair ones to your local hardware store and find the same.

Sorry for the delay, the original post has been updated with new links and rep given etc etc. As always, let me know if I missed something, I'm only human you know!


----------



## andyoc

Anybody know if the H80 fits in the new 335U now they have moved the PSU to the bottom and extended the chassis abit?

http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/product.php?category_id=19&product_id=6728


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyoc*
> 
> Anybody know if the H80 fits in the new 335U now they have moved the PSU to the bottom and extended the chassis abit?
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/product.php?category_id=19&product_id=6728


Looks like it would fit in the rear 120mm mount, see here


----------



## formula m

Does it not matter what orientation the H80 rad is..? I thought the lines (loops) needed to be facing lowest point of the rad, bottom. I see many installation where the lines are mounted with them on top.

Any info ..?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Does it not matter what orientation the H80 rad is..? I thought the lines (loops) needed to be facing lowest point of the rad, bottom. I see many installation where the lines are mounted with them on top.
> 
> Any info ..?


It doesn't make a difference. In some cases where you have a grinding pump, it sometimes helps to have the tubes at the bottom and the rad mounted above the block to create a little extra head pressure.


----------



## formula m

Thnx..

I wanted to go with the natural flow of the (non-flexible) hoses, it seems to want the rad upside-down in the TJ08-E.

Also, If ur privy...

Would it be prudent to swap out the stock fans w Skythe Kama flow 2's (900rpm)..?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Thnx..
> 
> I wanted to go with the natural flow of the (non-flexible) hoses, it seems to want the rad upside-down in the TJ08-E.
> 
> Also, If ur privy...
> 
> Would it be prudent to swap out the stock fans w Skythe Kama flow 2's (900rpm)..?


Since the H80 is a slightly thicker RAD, you need some fans with a high static pressure rating. Not sure the exact specs of the Corsair fans versus the Kama Flows.


----------



## formula m

Yep..

I use them because their dead silent, and I don't care if I burn them up under load... More interested in getting the system up & wanted to know if the fans would be enough (900rpm), for a few eeks, ever..!

Thnx again..


----------



## axipher

The H-series RADS have a low fin-density so low-RPM fans should be fine. I'm just not sure how they would compare in relation to the Corsair fans, or something like the AP-15 Gentle Typhoons like I'm running.


----------



## PR-Imagery

H80/H100 stock fan specs
Quote:


> Fan Speed: (+/- 10%): up to 1300 RPM (Low Noise), 2000 RPM (Balanced), and 2500 RPM (High Performance)
> 
> Fan Airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> 
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39
> 
> Fan Static Pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> H80/H100 stock fan specs
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed: (+/- 10%): up to 1300 RPM (Low Noise), 2000 RPM (Balanced), and 2500 RPM (High Performance)
> Fan Airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39
> Fan Static Pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20
Click to expand...

Thnx..

Anyone know if the orientation of the head unit matters? I know the rad can be mounted any wich way (so I'm told), but was wondering about the actual mounting & it's orientation.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> H80/H100 stock fan specs
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Speed: (+/- 10%): up to 1300 RPM (Low Noise), 2000 RPM (Balanced), and 2500 RPM (High Performance)
> Fan Airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39
> Fan Static Pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thnx..
> 
> Anyone know if the orientation of the head unit matters? I know the rad can be mounted any wich way (so I'm told), but was wondering about the actual mounting & it's orientation.
Click to expand...

Nope, any way that will fit. AMD's can only go two ways, but on Intel you can go all 4 ways.

Right now I have my tubes coming off the bottom because it puts the least amount of twist and stress on the tubes.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, any way that will fit. AMD's can only go two ways, but on Intel you can go all 4 ways.
> 
> Right now I have my tubes coming off the bottom because it puts the least amount of twist and stress on the tubes.


Gotch, ya..


----------



## diaz

TJ08-E

Fan fits even if it overlaps the pump.. The pump is just the right height so that the fan clears it by about 1-2mm. Sorry for crappy pic, the lighting turned out funny.

May 2012 072.JPG 1433k .JPG file


----------



## m00nshake

Good afternoon everyone:

I just joined the site as I'm building a new monster and I've got the Coolermaster HAF X case and a Corsair H100 liquid cooler.

Watching the Youtube video, the guy uses some special screws that he picked up at the hardware store to mount the liquid cooler to the top of the case. I'm not sure why this is necessary because the Corsair H100 comes with mounting screws with washers and it does work with the HAF X case. I'm able to screw it down and it does hold it in place. Is there a reason why he is using special screws?

Thanks in advance for any insight. ~m00n


----------



## Degree

What about the NZXT Switch 810?


----------



## Bacchus84

Looking to build a new system but I'm wondering if the H100 will fit in the configuration I would like to have

I'm planning on getting the new HAF XM case with the Asus Z77 Sabertooth motherboard + Corsair Vengeance RAM sticks with the spikey heatsink and installing the rad + fans inside the case (push config) so the top 200mm case fan can remain where it is.

Something like this:



Has anyone tried this yet?

Since the MB is raised a bit higher due to the thermal armor plastic cover I'm wondering how much clearance there will be inside and if I'll need low profile RAM.
The case is not on the list of supported cases here and I've been unable to find a definitive answer about this specific combo of hardware and rad placement.

Thanks in advance,
Bacchus84


----------



## 3930K

Does the H100 fit the 800D p/p? (120x25 fans)


----------



## andyoc

anyone know of the Zalman Z11 and Z11 plus support the H80 or H100?


----------



## Mattyd893

Hi All, sorry, been really busy recently, just playing catchup now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00nshake*
> 
> Good afternoon everyone:
> I just joined the site as I'm building a new monster and I've got the Coolermaster HAF X case and a Corsair H100 liquid cooler.
> Watching the Youtube video, the guy uses some special screws that he picked up at the hardware store to mount the liquid cooler to the top of the case. I'm not sure why this is necessary because the Corsair H100 comes with mounting screws with washers and it does work with the HAF X case. I'm able to screw it down and it does hold it in place. Is there a reason why he is using special screws?
> Thanks in advance for any insight. ~m00n


I can confirm that the stock screws are enough to through the fan > chassis > rad. You obviously don't get as many threads of the screw into the rad but you do get enough!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> What about the NZXT Switch 810?


For H80 or 100?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacchus84*
> 
> Looking to build a new system but I'm wondering if the H100 will fit in the configuration I would like to have
> I'm planning on getting the new HAF XM case with the Asus Z77 Sabertooth motherboard + Corsair Vengeance RAM sticks with the spikey heatsink and installing the rad + fans inside the case (push config) so the top 200mm case fan can remain where it is.
> Something like this:
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet?
> Since the MB is raised a bit higher due to the thermal armor plastic cover I'm wondering how much clearance there will be inside and if I'll need low profile RAM.
> The case is not on the list of supported cases here and I've been unable to find a definitive answer about this specific combo of hardware and rad placement.
> Thanks in advance,
> Bacchus84


The H100 will fit fine but I'd forget about the 200mm fan, this won't really give you any beneficial airflow through the rad, it has very limited static pressure. You would be better off sticking a couple of 120mm fans on top (with guards), you can get the full setup in push/pull if your're lucky, it depends on the heatsinks on your MB, RAM should be okay from the board positioning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Does the H100 fit the 800D p/p? (120x25 fans)


Not 100% but looking at this install log http://pc-internet-zone.blogspot.de/2011/07/how-to-install-hydro-series-h100.html there is plenty of room there to get 2 x 120mm on top and the rad+ 2 x 120mm inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyoc*
> 
> anyone know of the Zalman Z11 and Z11 plus support the H80 or H100?


No confirmation or evidence but the H80 should be fine on the rear fan mount. I'll do a bit of research later today and get back.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Hi All, sorry, been really busy recently, just playing catchup now!
> I can confirm that the stock screws are enough to through the fan > chassis > rad. You obviously don't get as many threads of the screw into the rad but you do get enough!
> For H80 or 100?
> The H100 will fit fine but I'd forget about the 200mm fan, this won't really give you any beneficial airflow through the rad, it has very limited static pressure. You would be better off sticking a couple of 120mm fans on top (with guards), you can get the full setup in push/pull if your're lucky, it depends on the heatsinks on your MB, RAM should be okay from the board positioning.
> Not 100% but looking at this install log http://pc-internet-zone.blogspot.de/2011/07/how-to-install-hydro-series-h100.html there is plenty of room there to get 2 x 120mm on top and the rad+ 2 x 120mm inside.
> No confirmation or evidence but the H80 should be fine on the rear fan mount. I'll do a bit of research later today and get back.


Thanks!


----------



## trschumi

hi guys i want to buy h100 very much but i have a question about h100...do you know h100 fits well in aerocool PGS500 series pc case...here are the photos of my case....thanks for helps


----------



## PR-Imagery

H100 + push or pull is around 52mm/5.2cm so, no it won't fit there, unless you mount the fans on the outside of teh case.


----------



## Iceycold

.


----------



## NLight95

My Lian Li PC-A77 is not on the H100 compatibility list but I was wondering if perhaps there's an alternative method to attach the device to the rear of the case. Maybe I could attach the unit to the back of the case where the mid rear exhaust fan is located. There are two grommets for the cooling lines to go through in the back panel. The H100 would "hang down" from that point. It would block the some of the expansion port bays but that shouldn't be a prob because I only need to hook up my vid card _.

I'm aware of the different top covers available for the case (part #s T-LF37B1/2) but they're rather expensive and I can't to lay out that kinda money right now on my current budget, not to mention that I haven't located them at any store, retail or online. I could cut the top cover with a template but I don't have a dremel or the cutting wheels nor am I handy in doing such things. Again, the cost would be prohibitive. I'm looking for an easy and inexpensive way to connect the H100 with as little modding as possible.

Do you guys have any ideas, or would I have to use an H80 instead?_


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> My Lian Li PC-A77 is not on the H100 compatibility list but I was wondering if perhaps there's an alternative method to attach the device to the rear of the case. Maybe I could attach the unit to the back of the case where the mid rear exhaust fan is located. There are two grommets for the cooling lines to go through in the back panel. The H100 would "hang down" from that point. It would block the some of the expansion port bays but that shouldn't be a prob because I only need to hook up my vid card _.
> 
> I'm aware of the different top covers available for the case (part #s T-LF37B1/2) but they're rather expensive and I can't to lay out that kinda money right now on my current budget, not to mention that I haven't located them at any store, retail or online. I could cut the top cover with a template but I don't have a dremel or the cutting wheels nor am I handy in doing such things. Again, the cost would be prohibitive. I'm looking for an easy and inexpensive way to connect the H100 with as little modding as possible.
> 
> Do you guys have any ideas, or would I have to use an H80 instead?_


If you're not using both drive cages you can string the rad in the 5.25" bays, if the tubes reach(they're about a foot long).
Between the H80 and the H100, cooling performance isn't drastically different, 3 degree difference p/p on my 2600k.


----------



## squall325

H80 fits the backside of Storm Sniper


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

great info OP.... very nice


----------



## matrix2000x2

Diablotek Fly
H100
top
240mm radiator cutout required.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> If you're not using both drive cages you can string the rad in the 5.25" bays, if the tubes reach(they're about a foot long).
> Between the H80 and the H100, cooling performance isn't drastically different, 3 degree difference p/p on my 2600k.


Unfortunately I have six drives but perhaps I could put a few in the cage in the top/rear of the case (would need longer sata cables than I currently have).
Would a radiator stand be preferable with such a configuration? I wonder if the 12" lines would be long enough. I'll have to take some measurements.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Would be kinda ghetto running the hoses outside the case without voiding your warranty (detaching and reattaching the tubing).

That could possibly work tho, mod the case a little. Could maybe suspend it in the top section as well


----------



## Fuzzoe

I'm picking up a NZXT Tempest 410 and H100 this month, and have done research to see if it would work out. Found promising results!

http://pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-H100-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-Review/Installation-Performance-Testing


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Diablotek Fly
> H100
> top
> 240mm radiator cutout required.


Any pics of the install preferably showing the mod?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzoe*
> 
> I'm picking up a NZXT Tempest 410 and H100 this month, and have done research to see if it would work out. Found promising results!
> http://pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-H100-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-Review/Installation-Performance-Testing


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> great info OP.... very nice


Thanks!

@All - thread info updated, as always... let me know if I missed something.


----------



## WivZ

Hey guys I just set up my H100 that I bought yesterday, and I can hear the pump's sound. Is that normal?????
Its not so loud, but I can hear it and its kinda annoying.


----------



## Mattyd893

You shouldn't be able to hear the pump clearly, what type of noise is it?

Chances are there is a small airlock in there somewhere, tilt your case left and right and see if it goes away.

If the noise is the hum from the pump then I'd be a little suspicious but can't really say anything else without hearing it.


----------



## mlah384

I am going to buy a new case and the Corsair H100... Which case should I get that will allow a direct drop in with no problems/mods in a push pull config?

Thanks


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlah384*
> 
> I am going to buy a new case and the Corsair H100... Which case should I get that will allow a direct drop in with no problems/mods in a push pull config?
> Thanks


Depends on the budget and the overall size of the case you want, plus other components would be helpful to get you the best overall airflow.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
the coolermaster cosmos pure black has spaced 120mm port in top,the h100 is only attached by one set of screws.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> the coolermaster cosmos pure black has spaced 120mm port in top,the h100 is only attached by one set of screws.


Nothing a drill won't sort out, I'm assuming you're referring to the space between the 2 120mm fan mounts on the case roof?

You can download a template online to line up the holes correctly, or just make your own, put a bit of paper or thin cardboard over the rad, mark out the rad and holes and use it to drill away.


----------



## mlah384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Depends on the budget and the overall size of the case you want, plus other components would be helpful to get you the best overall airflow.


$300ish or less
Mid or full tower (mid preferably)
I'll buy whatever components needed... I just want the h100 to drop right in. Surely there is a perfect case for the Corsair h100 in push pull?


----------



## Mattyd893

It will fit in a CoolerMaster HAF 932 dead easy, but it's a full case:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/40_20#post_15478120

You could try the COrsair 650D or 800D but you need to avoid large MOBO heatsinks or large RAM heatsinks:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/380_20#post_17125907


----------



## Phillipa KDick

Since pictures are worth a 1000 words,

Pictures of my current build with H100 stock fans (.35a )in the upper part (exaust).
I have four 120mm fans as intake (.16a) and the 140mm that came with the case is also used as an intake (side panel).
Some of you might not like all the fan filters but my place is a really dusty environment (switched case to Phantom 410 from Vulcan for that reason.)








My questionn is: I'm thinking about "sanwiching" the radiator and was wondering if a pair of slim 120s would really enhance the airflow in a top exaust setup... as the last props ?
(inside of the case would be normal 120s, radiator and slim 120s in the "outside" top part.)


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillipa KDick*
> 
> My questionn is: I'm thinking about "sanwiching" the radiator and was wondering if a pair of slim 120s would really enhance the airflow in a top exaust setup... as the last props ?
> (inside of the case would be normal 120s, radiator and slim 120s in the "outside" top part.)


To be honest, with your current config exhaust is not the best setup. Your GPU is not an exhausting card, it is dumping heat directly into the case which you are then pulling through the H100 rad to cool your CPU. You would be better off setting up the H100 as intake, taking coole air from the outside, I'd consider looking into a better exhaust fan though as you will need to dump the CPU and GPU warm air out of the case. You want to have your fans pushing air through the rad for best results.

As for the push pull setup. If you can only fit a pair of slim fans then you are not going to gain much, it will be hard to find slim fans with good static pressure, however, if you can then go for it.


----------



## Mattyd893

Compliments of "daz22c2000"
Quote:


> hi can confirm that a silverstone tj07 case is compatable with the h100 cooler it fits on the top mesh though requires 4 holes to be screwed through the mesh, also very close to motherboard which requires the plastic catches on the 8pin cpu power connectors to be removed. this is due to the location of the connector on a asus crosshair v formula motherboard (am3+). put my own zalman fans on though they are just standard 120mm fans.
> hope these pics r useful.







Thanks.


----------



## glowingdounut

Would H100 Fit in my case???

specs:
Mobo:M5A97 PRO
CPU:FX-8150(Stock Air cooler that came with the cpu)
Graphics:Sapphire HD7970
PSU:HX750
HDD:Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Case:Elite 372


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glowingdounut*
> 
> Would H100 Fit in my case???
> specs:
> Mobo:M5A97 PRO
> CPU:FX-8150(Stock Air cooler that came with the cpu)
> Graphics:Sapphire HD7970
> PSU:HX750
> HDD:Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> Case:Elite 372


Hi, sorry for the delay ion replying. Looking at the case I would say no, at least not without some modding.

Only options and they are only rough estimates that you should investigate:

a. mount the rad and fans on top, but then you need to find a way to get the tubing into the case which won't be easy given that it is a sealed loop.
b. Use the 2 fan mounts on the side panel, but it will make removing the panel difficult and will be component dependant. Plus you will either be taking hot air from your GPU through the rad, or warm air through the rad onto the GPU, bopth scenarios you would want to avoid.

Personally I wouldn't even consider it. Sorry!


----------



## danskieness

i kinda need some help

in the following days im gonna buy a case which is
the Obsidian 650d

and yes ill be using a h100

what fan size shall i use for push and pull?

im leaning more on the corsair af fans if that helps

mobo is maximus V gene


----------



## Blizlake

What do you mean "what size fan"? 120mm of course, unless you want to buy adapters too







The corsair fans sound good, but get the SP series instead of the AF ones. The SP series is designed for radiators.


----------



## candy_van

You guys think a 12mm exhaust fan would fit inside an Arc Mini with a H100 configured as below?



(found these on overclockers.uk)

Looks pretty tight, but I think it might work if I use a fan grill.
I know I could fit a regular 25mm or 20mm fan in the exhaust with the tubing facing the other direction, but I'd prefer the other way (makes it easier to access stuff when needed).


----------



## Sypherian

Helping a friend building a socket 2011 x79 chipset he has the HAF X case but just found out last night that the H80 as a rear mount in p/p configuration would give clearance issues with the heatsinks on his corsair vengeance ram. Is it possible to mount the H80 in the top instead preferably in p/p configuration?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sypherian*
> 
> Helping a friend building a socket 2011 x79 chipset he has the HAF X case but just found out last night that the H80 as a rear mount in p/p configuration would give clearance issues with the heatsinks on his corsair vengeance ram. Is it possible to mount the H80 in the top instead preferably in p/p configuration?


Yes, it doesn't really matter where, you may just have to change the configuration of the rest of the airflow for best results. You could also consider mounting the H80 at the rear with one fan on the outside case, the rad and second fan inside, might give you some more breathing room, this is what i did on my CM690. Fan guard recommended if you do go down that route though, you just need a hole for the fan connection to go through which in the HAF X shouldn't be an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> You guys think a 12mm exhaust fan would fit inside an Arc Mini with a H100 configured as below?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (found these on overclockers.uk)
> Looks pretty tight, but I think it might work if I use a fan grill.
> I know I could fit a regular 25mm or 20mm fan in the exhaust with the tubing facing the other direction, but I'd prefer the other way (makes it easier to access stuff when needed).


The picture you provided shows an exhaust fan, it is just mounted on the outside of the case. As for whether one will fit inside, I'm not going to give an opinion without some close up pics or measurements.


----------



## squall325

H80 fits the top and rear exhausts of the CM Storm Sniper with P/P config. Posted it on pg44 but wasnt added.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> H80 fits the top and rear exhausts of the CM Storm Sniper with P/P config. Posted it on pg44 but wasnt added.


I've added it now, do you have any pics to support it?


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Got a H100 in my Cosmos 1000 push/pull very slight mod required as is doesnt fully line up with the radiator vent size on the top of the case but works really well .


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Got a H100 in my Cosmos 1000 push/pull very slight mod required as is doesnt fully line up with the radiator vent size on the top of the case but works really well .


Any chance of some pics?


----------



## Prpntblr95

H100 up top on the Thermaltake V4
(Case is terrible for cable management.)


----------



## Darkstalker420

Hi i have a Lancool K62 Dragonlord case and was wondering if anyone had successfully fitted a H100 into it. I think it's do able but would like to see some pics before i buy a H100.

Thanks.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> H100 up top on the Thermaltake V4
> (Case is terrible for cable management.)


Thanks, added to initial post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstalker420*
> 
> Hi i have a Lancool K62 Dragonlord case and was wondering if anyone had successfully fitted a H100 into it. I think it's do able but would like to see some pics before i buy a H100.
> Thanks.


Not sure, I had a look but couldn't find info specific to your version. The best thing to do is to ask over at the official Dragonlord thread on here. *LINK*

If you find the right info, with some pics then please come back and give me the link so I can add it to the ever increasing OP.

@all - Thanks for your efforts and information. Thread is now up to > 138K views, glad it is getting some decent traffic.


----------



## Gil80

If it helps anyone, I tested H100 with Antec P280.

Fits the top case but only push or slim profile fans for p/p.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hello there, last post 2 weeks ago, oh my.... Ok i need some guidance about installing a H100 on a Thermaltake V9, does anyone know if it is possible?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hello there, last post 2 weeks ago, oh my.... Ok i need some guidance about installing a H100 on a Thermaltake V9, does anyone know if it is possible?. Thanks in advance.


Unfortunately I don't think it will fit.

You only have the one 230mm fan mount up top which is raised from the rest of the case, so you won't fit the rad plus 2 fans up there.

There isn't any other place to mount it. If you insisted on having a H100 then it is going to to take some mega modding!


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think it will fit.
> You only have the one 230mm fan mount up top which is raised from the rest of the case, so you won't fit the rad plus 2 fans up there.
> There isn't any other place to mount it. If you insisted on having a H100 then it is going to to take some mega modding!


Ty, I figured out I won't be getting the H100.


----------



## Coomber

Ladies and gentlemen. I present to you, a Corsair H-100 fitted to a FRACTAL R4 without a single bit of modding. Ok... so I had to remove a few things, BUT.... it fits in push or push/pull.


Apologies for the absolute messy wiring, just wanted to show a piccy when I installed the cooler









Temps-

ALL fans on 5v. Pump on full speed. Overclocked i7-920 @ 3.8ghz - 28-33C idle 49-51C 45min prime.


----------



## Malign

Was wondering if you needed to know about front mounted radiators because I have a Fractal Define R4 with an H-60 mounted in the front in a push pull config without modding except removing a few item via screws? I could provide pictures if needed.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks Coomber! Your linked on the OP now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malign*
> 
> Was wondering if you needed to know about front mounted radiators because I have a Fractal Define R4 with an H-60 mounted in the front in a push pull config without modding except removing a few item via screws? I could provide pictures if needed.


All entries welcome mate, pics would be nice yes!


----------



## jshzigler

Is it possible to fit two H80's inside of a Define Mini. One in the front and one in the roof preferably. Also, would you still have room for another intake in the front and exhaust in the back?


----------



## Malign

Ok here are some picture of installing h-60 to the front of Fractal Design Define R4. First off, you need to remove the top 5 bay hdd bay and then the tracks that hold them in place via 4 screws in each top and bottom. The top one must be unscrewed from inside the 5 and 1/4 drive bays and you would need a short phillips screw driver.



Then you should remove the front fans and take some (2) old 120mm fans and gut them out to make your shroud (added airflow thru radiator and shortens distance to motherboard for hoses.) I also left the 140mm fan that came with the case as a bottom front intake. You should bring a h-60 screw for fan mount to local hardware store and buy 8 screws of the same thread type but long enough to go through 2 fans instead of one with enough room to screw into radiator. Put fan first, then shroud, then radiator, then other shroud, then last fan. you can screw it right to the fan mounting holes on the fan holder cage. I would suggest seeing if they have flush screwheads for the fact that the round ones put a little bow in the filter. I made the mistake and got the round heads. Going to check later if they carry flathead so it sits more flush.



Here you notice that the pump is sitting lower than the radiator to allow any bubbles to work its way to the top of the radiator to sit there.



Here is what it will look like when it is finished. The way the picture is taken, you can't see that there is room over the memory (about 2") from the tubes to be able to swap out sticks if need be when and if the time arises. I do not think that the H-80 will fit due to shorter hoses than the h-60 and h-100 (could be wrong,can't find any facts on this yet). Any questions, just ask. It took me 3 and a half month of heavy research to find a case compatible with this set up. Think of a car and its radiator and engine setup. The radiator sits in front of the engine...


----------



## jshzigler

Ok so I'm struggling trying to fit the h100 into my define mini. I've removed the hdd cages but the screws don't line up. I'm using the corsair fans that came with the h100. Not sure if I need to brake off the clips that hold the fans in but if I do that how do I keep the fans in there? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jshzigler*
> 
> Ok so I'm struggling trying to fit the h100 into my define mini. I've removed the hdd cages but the screws don't line up. I'm using the corsair fans that came with the h100. Not sure if I need to brake off the clips that hold the fans in but if I do that how do I keep the fans in there? Any help is appreciated.


Sorry I've been away, just moved from Germany back to the UK.

In this link from page 1 http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h100-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/80#post_15689783 the guy says that he mounted the H100 using only the bottom fan mount.


----------



## Lizard-Brain

*Cooler:* Corsair H80
*Case:* SilverStone Fortress FT01
*Fan:* Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro 120 mm
*Setup:* rear, exhaust, push only (push-pull is possible)





Spoiler: more...


----------



## endy0430

anybody been able to fit the H100 in a silverstone tj09 b?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endy0430*
> 
> anybody been able to fit the H100 in a silverstone tj09 b?


Check the link for the H100 in the TJ10 in the first post.
It would fit in the top dual 120, but you'd need to either make or buy a radiator support bracket to mount the fan/rad to. Depending on your board, you may or may not be able to do push pull.
The TJ10 has the exact same layout as the TJ09; with my board I can only do push pull over the memory slots/forward 120 mount, and just run push on the rear 120 mount as the 8pin for the cpu is in the way.

You can do push/pull no problem using fans thinner than 25mm (or 25mm on one side, and then a 20mm or thinner on the other) tho.


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower (Green)

H100i in Push/Pull with Corsair SP fans

Top 240mm mount

Had to supply the extra 8 screws required, *very* tight fit against the Z77 Sabertooth mobo, others might not have an issue.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stevoandaredk5*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Mid Tower (Green)
> H100i in Push/Pull with Corsair SP fans
> Top 240mm mount
> Had to supply the extra 8 screws required, *very* tight fit against the Z77 Sabertooth mobo, others might not have an issue.


Thank you mate, thought this thread was just about done for contributions, first H100i I've seen. I've been real busy of late, so can you tell me, if you know that is, if there is any changes in the physical characteristics of the new H100i that would mean that it can't fit where the H100 does, or vice versa? From the info I could find it doesn't like there is, the rad is the same size.

Nice build btw, I love that board, so clean and tidy!


----------



## GamerPips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Has anyone tried mounting these to the pair exhaust fans in the back of a NZXT Zero 2 Case?
> My concern is that the radiator will hit the bottom of my PSU, which is fixed in place at that position only.
> Here's a link to the case: http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/crafted_series/zero_2
> You can see in one of the gallery pics that the 120mm fans are right up next to where my PSU sits.
> Is my option now left to the H80?


I tried it, doesn't fit.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Have an acquaintance who manage to put an H100 on a Corsair 300R is almost in top of the rams tho.. I have my antec 620 like that no problems..



good news for those who want a 300R and a h100..


----------



## thekingbrah

Hey guys, I've got a Sentey Burton GS-6500 series Full Tower ATX Case.
I was wondering if the H100 could fit using the two 120mm fans up at the top of the case.
I've done some searching but don't seem to positively confirm that it will fit.
If it does fit, I'll probably get an H100 if not, I'll probably buy an H80 instead.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thekingbrah*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got a Sentey Burton GS-6500 series Full Tower ATX Case.
> I was wondering if the H100 could fit using the two 120mm fans up at the top of the case.
> I've done some searching but don't seem to positively confirm that it will fit.
> If it does fit, I'll probably get an H100 if not, I'll probably buy an H80 instead.


I can't confirm for you either but basically, if the 2 x 120mm fans are next to eachother, and I mean almost/completely touching then you should be able to use the H100. The fans on the H100 use standard mounts and are next to eachother. Like I say though, no guarantees.

If the fans you have are spaced then the H100 will not fit on those fittings. That doesn't mean you can't *MAKE* it fit though









Just to let people know I do still monitor this thread and update quite often, however due to work etc I'm not as active on these forums as I once was....... stupid firewall blocks this site which means I'm not here when I should be working


----------



## lee_hacken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Have an acquaintance who manage to put an H100 on a Corsair 300R is almost in top of the rams tho.. I have my antec 620 like that no problems..
> 
> good news for those who want a 300R and a h100..


What motherboard and memory are u using ?


----------



## MadeinUganda

Do you think it's possible to mount the h100i on the top of the Define R4? From what I've seen, it's possible if you offset the radiator a bit.




The facebook link has the same motherboard as I do and I'm 50% sure the RAM is as well.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151129788365698&set=o.154222594628770&type=1&permPage=1
One more question, has anyone had success with the h100i in the front of the R4 which can reach the CPU? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## funkmetal

H100 Fits in Top Mount Push/Pull Config in a Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow Edition on a Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z77 E-ATX Board


----------



## Lucidt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coomber*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen. I present to you, a Corsair H-100 fitted to a FRACTAL R4 without a single bit of modding. Ok... so I had to remove a few things, BUT.... it fits in push or push/pull.
> 
> Apologies for the absolute messy wiring, just wanted to show a piccy when I installed the cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps-
> ALL fans on 5v. Pump on full speed. Overclocked i7-920 @ 3.8ghz - 28-33C idle 49-51C 45min prime.


If the h100 is mounted that way in a push config, wouldn't that pump hot air to the GPU making it run hotter?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadeinUganda*
> 
> Do you think it's possible to mount the h100i on the top of the Define R4? From what I've seen, it's possible if you offset the radiator a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facebook link has the same motherboard as I do and I'm 50% sure the RAM is as well.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151129788365698&set=o.154222594628770&type=1&permPage=1
> One more question, has anyone had success with the h100i in the front of the R4 which can reach the CPU? Any help would be appreciated


That Facebook pic looks fine, might be an issue with RAM that has large heatsinks though, not that clear.

As you can see in the post above it will fit in the front, the H100/100i are the same with regards to fitting, I'm yet to see an example of an issue yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> If the h100 is mounted that way in a push config, wouldn't that pump hot air to the GPU making it run hotter?


It depends on the rest of the case airflow. Warm air isn't a problem as long as it is exhausted quick enough.

@Everyone else - Thanks for new info, keep it coming!


----------



## MadeinUganda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> As you can see in the post above it will fit in the front, the H100/100i are the same with regards to fitting, I'm yet to see an example of an issue yet.


Do you by any chance know if the coolant hoses are shorter on the h100i? I'm afraid if it's short, it won't reach the cpu if you mount it in the front.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadeinUganda*
> 
> Do you by any chance know if the coolant hoses are shorter on the h100i? I'm afraid if it's short, it won't reach the cpu if you mount it in the front.


I haven't seen anything to clarify, maybe someone will pop in and give us the exact measurements.

I know they increased the thickness of the hose, and therefore there is a very slight increase to the size of the reservoir on the end of the rad. This picture from the Vortez.net review of the H100i shows them together...


----------



## Lucidt

Is there any trick to make the pump noise quieter? My h100 has been in use for a couple years and its been moved around between cases quite bit and the pump/ motor noise is starting to become really noticeable.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> Is there any trick to make the pump noise quieter? My h100 has been in use for a couple years and its been moved around between cases quite bit and the pump/ motor noise is starting to become really noticeable.


Lots of info on this at a OCN thread here... http://www.overclock.net/t/1236923/corsair-h100-h80-h60-noise-grinding-pump-fix-official-corsair-response

It's slightly off topic in this one Happy Reading!


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

Been meaning to post this for a while now (for the lols).

You will never believe where I managed to mount my H80!





Thats a H80 in Push/Pull exhausting air, inside a CaseLabs Merlin SM8 (stanard ATX orientation with a 480 (120x4) "drop in" mount.


----------



## Faelore

Anyone know if i can fit an h100i or h80i in thor v2 and where the mounting points are


----------



## DUpgrade

Picked up a H80i from Microcenter for $85. Was looking at the H100i but worried it wouldn't fit in my HAF 912. My only concern is the fans that come with this newer model, I'm tempted to go out and buy SP120 quiet twin pack. Wondering if I should be concerned with the exhaust fans mounted to the top? I have dual 120mm but thought about removing those completely or replacing them with AF120 quiet twin pack or one 200mm megaflow.


----------



## drserk

i ve purchased a H80i. it will comes in 5-6 days. i wonder that is there anything to do before installing H80i?


----------



## Rickles

got my h80i today and will have it in my lian li v354 tonight or tomorrow


----------



## AceRuckus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyw*
> 
> Corsair H80
> 
> Fits in Fractal Design's Core 3000 case. I mounted it in the rear, the top works too, depending on how you want it setup.


Anyone try to fit an H100i into the front of the Core 3000?


----------



## Rickles

H80i in a lian li v354 is just a tad to short to mount up front without mods.








My solution was velcro on the side of the rad, and tonight I will be working on getting the filter back in front of the intake fan.


----------



## shish0000

Does anyone know if the H100i will fit in the front of the R4 with the lower HDD in the alternative position or is there just not enough space?


----------



## Lucidt

It will fit, i have my h100 mounted like that.


----------



## TomcatV

Wow what a great thread







+R
I just discovered it and it looks like you started this thread when I needed it most way back when I purchased my H100 (Black Friday 2011). It wasn't easy getting definative info if the H100 would clear my mobo's heatsinks back then ... see *HERE* post# 19907

One of the most common questions asked in the "Official Corsair Hydro Series" thread *HERE* is ...

*"Will the H100(i) fit in my case?"*

I have recommened to Overclocker55 (Thread Starter) to work something out with you so he can "Link" or even better expand your info into his original thread (page 1) ... hope something works out, you have done a much needed and fine job with this thread!


----------



## Mergatroid

@Mattyd893

You have the Corsair 600T listed under Cooler Master.

Nice thread though. You've really kept it useful.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faelore*
> 
> Anyone know if i can fit an h100i or h80i in thor v2 and where the mounting points are


Not sure of what the differences are between the Thor and the Thor V2 but the Thor is linked already in the OP... LINK
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> It will fit, i have my h100 mounted like that.


Some suporting evidence or details would be nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Picked up a H80i from Microcenter for $85. Was looking at the H100i but worried it wouldn't fit in my HAF 912. My only concern is the fans that come with this newer model, I'm tempted to go out and buy SP120 quiet twin pack. Wondering if I should be concerned with the exhaust fans mounted to the top? I have dual 120mm but thought about removing those completely or replacing them with AF120 quiet twin pack or one 200mm megaflow.


Fitting in the 912 will be easy, send over some pics when it's in!









Fans are a personal preference, I setup my H100 with AP-15s in push/pull before it retired. The fans you get from Corsair are great, really, just the DB's that are a concern.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i ve purchased a H80i. it will comes in 5-6 days. i wonder that is there anything to do before installing H80i?


INstall is easy, most important thing to do is to decide on your overall airflow depending on your mounting point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> got my h80i today and will have it in my lian li v354 tonight or tomorrow


Pics????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Wow what a great thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +R
> I just discovered it and it looks like you started this thread when I needed it most way back when I purchased my H100 (Black Friday 2011). It wasn't easy getting definative info if the H100 would clear my mobo's heatsinks back then ... see *HERE* post# 19907
> 
> One of the most common questions asked in the "Official Corsair Hydro Series" thread *HERE* is ...
> 
> *"Will the H100(i) fit in my case?"*
> 
> I have recommened to Overclocker55 (Thread Starter) to work something out with you so he can "Link" or even better expand your info into his original thread (page 1) ... hope something works out, you have done a much needed and fine job with this thread!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @Mattyd893
> 
> You have the Corsair 600T listed under Cooler Master.
> 
> Nice thread though. You've really kept it useful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faelore*
> 
> Anyone know if i can fit an h100i or h80i in thor v2 and where the mounting points are


Thanks Mergatroid for pointing that out, now rectified! Sometime a fresh set of eyes is always useful!

Updated most recent info I have, thanks for the support, never knew where this thread would go when starting it way back. I started it because I was looking for that exact info myself once, the started commenting in the official H80 and H100 threads and found myself answering the same questions.... the rest as they say is history.

The result is that this thread is now on the first page of results for most searches relating to the H80/100 coolers and case compatibility. That has to be good for all H series owners and OCN as a whole!

Unfortunately I'm not around at OCN so much these days, work keeps me too busy and I don't have OCN access at work and the mobile/cell signal where I live is like being in the dark ages. Basically, I can't skive off work and post info here!


----------



## OverClocker55

I would like to add this info to my thread. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## SeD669

Awesome thread!! was very helpful mate. Was gonna buy the H100i for my Antec 900 lol but I'm going for the H80i just to be safe.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Awesome thread!! was very helpful mate. Was gonna buy the H100i for my Antec 900 lol but I'm going for the H80i just to be safe.


Probably a good idea if it's a close call. What I did was take 2 case fans, or if you already have a case fan on the inside roof of the case and put the other fan on top of it. This is a rough estimate of how low a H100/i will drop down into view, roughly 60mm or 2 inches. The H80/i on the other hand is rear mounted at the exhaust and measures about 90mm or 3.5 inches into the case. I'll try and post a picture of mine later for this thread.


----------



## Anth0789

Fits fine in a Cosmos II:


----------



## OverClocker55

Nice


----------



## FPSViking

Has anyone done a h100i in a Storm Scout 2?


----------



## SeD669

OHHH YEAA just instaled my H80i... first ever watercooler install


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Awesome thread!! was very helpful mate. Was gonna buy the H100i for my Antec 900 lol but I'm going for the H80i just to be safe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> OHHH YEAA just instaled my H80i... first ever watercooler install


No probs! ANy pics for everyone else to see?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Has anyone done a h100i in a Storm Scout 2?


It's tight.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1209056/h100-can-fit-in-a-storm-scout#post_18922039


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> No probs! ANy pics for everyone else to see?
> It's tight.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1209056/h100-can-fit-in-a-storm-scout#post_18922039


Unfortunately that's a Storm Scout... Not the Storm Scout II, I know it can be easily confused but there is a difference between the cases. I've seen plenty of Scout mods/no-mods use the h100, but I was specifically looking to see if anyone had used the h100/h100i on the Scout 2. If not I will be doing it myself come late January/early February, so I'll post pics than, but I was also looking just to see if others had already done it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Well hello guys! As you may or may not know I'm the owner of the Corsair Hydro Series Club. Some of my members wanted to add this thread into mine. Instead we have just posted links on the first pages of each club! So if you have any questions about cooling,fans and such come visit us! Also come add yourselves to our owners list!
LINK


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by SeD669 View Post
> 
> OHHH YEAA just instaled my H80i... first ever watercooler install smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No probs! ANy pics for everyone else to see?
Click to expand...

Sure















and here are the temps:

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*



PS: i know my Case is a mess


----------



## DUpgrade

As promised here's an H80i in a HAF 912. I put a AF140 on the top to help draw air up to the cooler.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> As promised here's an H80i in a HAF 912. I put a AF140 on the top to help draw air up to the cooler.


Thanks gents... Nice clean build DUpgrade


----------



## rheece

Hey guys, I wonder if anyone can shed some light on a question I have.

Ok so I'm interested in getting a Corsair Carbide 300R to mount a ASUS SABERTOOTH X79 with a core i7 3930K. I'd like to use a Corsair Hydro Series H100 for cooling. I see in the notes that mounting a H100 is possible but it is hardware dependant. Has anyone seen this setup?

I really want to keep my case fairly simple and small so if this setup doesn't work would a Corsair Hydro Series H70 Core work with OCing on my core i7 3930K? I also see the H70 doesn't come with a 120mm fan. Can one be added and if so would this work within a Carbide 300R?

Sorry a bit new to this but if anyone has any tips on this matter it would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## OverClocker55

H100i in the 400R? Push/Pull or only 2 fans? Thanks


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rheece*
> 
> Hey guys, I wonder if anyone can shed some light on a question I have.
> 
> Ok so I'm interested in getting a Corsair Carbide 300R to mount a ASUS SABERTOOTH X79 with a core i7 3930K. I'd like to use a Corsair Hydro Series H100 for cooling. I see in the notes that mounting a H100 is possible but it is hardware dependant. Has anyone seen this setup?
> 
> I really want to keep my case fairly simple and small so if this setup doesn't work would a Corsair Hydro Series H70 Core work with OCing on my core i7 3930K? I also see the H70 doesn't come with a 120mm fan. Can one be added and if so would this work within a Carbide 300R?
> 
> Sorry a bit new to this but if anyone has any tips on this matter it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Cheers!


The HW limitation is down to the size of the heatsinks on your RAM. If the RAM is too tall then it will be in the way. Exactly how much room you have I couldn't say but looks like the person linked on page 1 is using Corsair Vengeance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> H100i in the 400R? Push/Pull or only 2 fans? Thanks


Right here...................... http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1970#post_17693097

Looks like you can easily get another couple of fans on the top (outside) for a push pull setup. Don't think you'll get them all inside the case though. A lot of people put fans on the outside, just get 120mm fan guards for them http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-akasa-mg-12-chrome-fan-guard


----------



## SeD669

Hey DUpgrade nice GPU cooling!! I was thinking of getting some for my GTX 580. I'm having trouble finding some thought







I live in Australia so its a bit harder to find I think. Any site suggestions?


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> H100i in the 400R? Push/Pull or only 2 fans? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here...................... http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1970#post_17693097
> 
> Looks like you can easily get another couple of fans on the top (outside) for a push pull setup. Don't think you'll get them all inside the case though. A lot of people put fans on the outside, just get 120mm fan guards for them http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-akasa-mg-12-chrome-fan-guard
Click to expand...

Yep, this exactly. Here is a pic of my H100i in my 400r, with 2 fans in a push configuration; note that the 8-pin connector was a VERY tight fit with my motherboard:

(Apologies for the picture quality, it was taken with a potato crappy cell phone.)


----------



## rheece

Thanks for the reply Matty. Actually I think I may just go with a 500R to save on any headaches.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

The H100 fits in my InWin Dragon Rider in the top. Requires slightly longer screws to do push pull or 1 set of slim fans. Will fit in push/pull with normal size 120mm fans with clearance to spare.


----------



## Enely

The H100i fits in my Thermaltake Chaser MK-i case, and it can be mounted on the top of the case or on the inside... the difficulty of attaching it to my CPU is another matter entirely. Lol

Great thread!!


----------



## Blaze0303

Fits 300R but along with the OP stating that ram might be an issue. If your mobo has large VRM heatsinks it may hit. Here's some recent shot's of a build I did for my wife. As you can see its a close fit.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ This is what I worried about with my HAF 912 and exactly why I went with the H80i. I just don't like how close that sits to the ram but at least you got it to fit.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey DUpgrade nice GPU cooling!! I was thinking of getting some for my GTX 580. I'm having trouble finding some thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Australia so its a bit harder to find I think. Any site suggestions?


I'm not sure what you mean by my GPU cooling, the GPU came with the DualX fans. What kind of temps are you getting using the stock cooling? Are you overclocking your GPU at all? At any rate the closest thing I can find for an aftermarket cooler for your GPU available in your country is

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme II VGA Cooler -3x92mm Fan, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, 900-2000rpm, 0.5dBA - For Nvidia GTX 680,670,580,570,560Ti,560SE, Radeon ATI 7870,7850,6970,6950,6870 - $89.85


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by my GPU cooling, the GPU came with the DualX fans. What kind of temps are you getting using the stock cooling? Are you overclocking your GPU at all? At any rate the closest thing I can find for an aftermarket cooler for your GPU available in your country is
> 
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme II VGA Cooler -3x92mm Fan, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, 900-2000rpm, 0.5dBA - For Nvidia GTX 680,670,580,570,560Ti,560SE, Radeon ATI 7870,7850,6970,6950,6870 - $89.85


Thumbs up for the AC range of GPU coolers, they are great and offer excellent cooling at low noise. However; remember that they are not an exhausting cooler, meaning you have a shed load more hot air to dump out of your case. If your H series is set up as exhaust then it's this warm air that you're sending through your rad.

I used to have the AC Accelero Xtreme for my HD 5970, can't remember exact figures but something like 30% loaded temperature drop at 20-40% of the noise level








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> The H100 fits in my InWin Dragon Rider in the top. Requires slightly longer screws to do push pull or 1 set of slim fans. Will fit in push/pull with normal size 120mm fans with clearance to spare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enely*
> 
> The H100i fits in my Thermaltake Chaser MK-i case, and it can be mounted on the top of the case or on the inside... the difficulty of attaching it to my CPU is another matter entirely. Lol
> 
> Great thread!!


Pics when you get a chance please gents!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Fits 300R but along with the OP stating that ram might be an issue. If your mobo has large VRM heatsinks it may hit. Here's some recent shot's of a build I did for my wife. As you can see its a close fit.


Thanks fella, nice post!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Picked up a H80i from Microcenter for $85. Was looking at the H100i but worried it wouldn't fit in my HAF 912. My only concern is the fans that come with this newer model, I'm tempted to go out and buy SP120 quiet twin pack. Wondering if I should be concerned with the exhaust fans mounted to the top? I have dual 120mm but thought about removing those completely or replacing them with AF120 quiet twin pack or one 200mm megaflow.


Dont worry performance is almost the same..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Fits 300R but along with the OP stating that ram might be an issue. If your mobo has large VRM heatsinks it may hit. Here's some recent shot's of a build I did for my wife. As you can see its a close fit.


Yeah it do fit in some setups.. Like in my friends rig or in mine i was having problems with the CPU power cables which i had to bent slighty to accomodate the fans...

Freaking love the 300R.. Right now is the cheapest piece on my setup and still dont want to trade it off...

So simple/elegant it looks just like a pc no fancy crap or nothing....


----------



## Mafiah

H80i, fits fine into a Corsair Carbide 500r (with both fans attached).
Some points:
1) The 'tubing' can appear as very stiff, but as you can see from the pic (http://i.imgur.com/0YFuj1o.jpg) you can bend it quite a bit.


----------



## drserk

Hi
My h80i came today. i have a problem with backplate to mount back side of asus P8Z77V DELUXE motherboard. Problem is about backplate loose. i mount all screws but backplate is still loose. So i have to add washers between backplate and motherboard. Now it isnot loose anymore. is there anybody who had a problem like mine?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> Hi
> My h80i came today. i have a problem with backplate to mount back side of asus P8Z77V DELUXE motherboard. Problem is about backplate loose. i mount all screws but backplate is still loose. So i have to add washers between backplate and motherboard. Now it isnot loose anymore. is there anybody who had a problem like mine?


It's supposed to be that way because the front bracket screws pull the back bracket together. My concern is you added washers which could cause a short. You also leave the plastic on the backplate too for insulation. The idea is the bracket mounting system won't touch the mobo other than the water block itself.


----------



## Enely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It's supposed to be that way because the front bracket screws pull the back bracket together. My concern is you added washers which could cause a short. You also leave the plastic on the backplate too for insulation. The idea is the bracket mounting system won't touch the mobo other than the water block itself.


Thank you!!! I finally installed the intel backplate but wasn't sure whether or not to keep the plastic on... phew

zGunBLADEz here it is
Thermaltake chaser mk-i case... it's my first build so I had a bit of a tough time with it, lol


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys are there any problems with putting the reservoir of the H80i on the side??


----------



## 260870

Thanks for the helpful thread, are you going to add H110 to the list when it is released?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Thanks for the helpful thread, are you going to add H110 to the list when it is released?


Yes I will!


----------



## liquidmetal14

New member here. Long time avid builder but new to doing push pull with closed loop water coolers. A few questions....

Getting an H100i and I ordered 2 sets of SP120 Performance fans. On the Corsair 500R which I just received, I can mount 2 intake fans on the top of the case and then the radiator. My question is, will I have enough room to also mount the 2 other fans in the interior? I have observed this thread *here* and it shows 3 separate push pull configs for the h100i and the Corsair 500R case. I just want to know what fans were used since the SP120's are 120mm fans and I want to make sure I will have the clearance on the case. I don't have bulky RAM dimms with huge heatsinks, only these here....



Room in this regard isn't an issue so I just want to get some direct input from anyone who has done this type of setup with a 500R. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> New member here. Long time avid builder but new to doing push pull with closed loop water coolers. A few questions....
> 
> Getting an H100i and I ordered 2 sets of SP120 Performance fans. On the Corsair 500R which I just received, I can mount 2 intake fans on the top of the case and then the radiator. My question is, will I have enough room to also mount the 2 other fans in the interior? I have observed this thread *here* and it shows 3 separate push pull configs for the h100i and the Corsair 500R case. I just want to know what fans were used since the SP120's are 120mm fans and I want to make sure I will have the clearance on the case. I don't have bulky RAM dimms with huge heatsinks, only these here....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room in this regard isn't an issue so I just want to get some direct input from anyone who has done this type of setup with a 500R. Thanks in advance.


Shouldn't be an issue touching your ram. Keep in mind the H100i rad and fans are 50mm (about 2 inches), so just add another 25mm (size of a fan, about 3 inches total) to see if you have enough clearance to do push/pull. I think you'll have enough room because with the 500R it has the area above the 'inside' for you to mount your pull fans. Should have plenty of room to mount the rad and internal push fans I would think.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue touching your ram. Keep in mind the H100i rad and fans are 50mm (about 2 inches), so just add another 25mm (size of a fan, about 3 inches total) to see if you have enough clearance to do push/pull. I think you'll have enough room because with the 500R it has the area above the 'inside' for you to mount your pull fans. Should have plenty of room to mount the rad and internal push fans I would think.


Thanks, I just sort of needed that kind of confirmation. I don't have the motherboard in yet as I'm waiting for the money to come along early next month but I have some things I'm trying to fit in the case prior to getting the rest of the parts. Sounds like the MB won't really go too high up into the case and nothing will stick out too much but I wanted to have someone say it. I will probably check back once it's all said and done. Thanks.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> New member here. Long time avid builder but new to doing push pull with closed loop water coolers. A few questions....
> 
> Getting an H100i and I ordered 2 sets of SP120 Performance fans. On the Corsair 500R which I just received, I can mount 2 intake fans on the top of the case and then the radiator. My question is, will I have enough room to also mount the 2 other fans in the interior? I have observed this thread *here* and it shows 3 separate push pull configs for the h100i and the Corsair 500R case. I just want to know what fans were used since the SP120's are 120mm fans and I want to make sure I will have the clearance on the case. I don't have bulky RAM dimms with huge heatsinks, only these here....
> 
> Room in this regard isn't an issue so I just want to get some direct input from anyone who has done this type of setup with a 500R. Thanks in advance.


The concern in this specific case is not the RAM but the VRM heatsinks on the motherboard...



Normally run horizontally above the CPU socket and/or vertically to the left of the socket is all your power delivery and voltage regulation, dependant on the motherboard it can be quite large. Higher end boards that are designed specifically with OC'ing in mind often have larger heatsinks,


----------



## MadeinUganda

The h100i does in fact fit in the front of the define R4. http://www.overclock.net/t/838683/fractal-design-case-club/5840#post_19145654


----------



## Bennakhi

this is my setup:
MB: ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77
Processor: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
RAM: SAMSUNG 16GB 1600Mhz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i
Storage: WD Blue 1TB
Case: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E
Optical Drive: ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner
VGA: not yet
PSU: Corsair AX850 Gold
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 128GB

When I ran Prime 95 the processor temp reached 72c is this normal with H80i cooler ?


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> The concern in this specific case is not the RAM but the VRM heatsinks on the motherboard...
> 
> 
> 
> Normally run horizontally above the CPU socket and/or vertically to the left of the socket is all your power delivery and voltage regulation, dependant on the motherboard it can be quite large. Higher end boards that are designed specifically with OC'ing in mind often have larger velyheatsinks,


Yes, that's something I'm actively researching. I will be getting a Sabertooth x79 and I already have the Corsair 500R.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> this is my setup:
> MB: ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77
> Processor: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
> RAM: SAMSUNG 16GB 1600Mhz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i
> Storage: WD Blue 1TB
> Case: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E
> Optical Drive: ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner
> VGA: not yet
> PSU: Corsair AX850 Gold
> SSD: Samsung 840 pro 128GB
> 
> When I ran Prime 95 the processor temp reached 72c is this normal with H80i cooler ?


Are you running at stock or overclocking? You should run CPUZ when running Prime95 so we can see what you're running. I also like to use a program called Real Temp to determine temps are. http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

While 75c is a bit high, even for Ivy which can run hotter, also what kind of ambient temps do you have? Do you have your H80i in an exhaust setup or intake setup?


----------



## Westfields

H80i fits easily in my Azza Solano 1000 case with the exception of the side fan on the case. I had to take the fan off. If I put one fan on the outside of the case and one on the inside it might work as the measurements are so so close...but not sure if I can do that. There was absolutely nothing in the way on my Asus Sabertooth MB...it fit easily and mounted easily.

corsair2.jpg 474k .jpg file


corsairfan.jpg 1315k .jpg file


corsorfan1.jpg 1311k .jpg file


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm running a H100i push pull in a CM690 II Adv. Black & White edition using 2 140mm's in pull between the mesh and the case, then the rad underneath the top of the case and the stock corsair fans in push.

Fits like a glove only it is VERY close to the RAM, hanging above the locks with the fans, and it blocks the EPS 8 pins completely.

Now, I saw a very cheap second hand case I wanna use for a second S1366 build with a H100i as well but I dunno if it'll fit..

So, does a H100i in either Push or Pull or Both fit in a Aerocool Strike-X Advance (White Blue)?

Judging by the pics it might fit in the top just like the CM690 II has. Even in p+p but there's no confirmation anywhere.


----------



## BenC

Edit: Moved to an appropriate thread.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenC*
> 
> I've finally decided it is time to retire the Thermaltake Armor 2 I've been using for 9 years now.
> 
> My biggest goal is to mount my radiator _vertically_ within the case. Here is the catch; I am using a Swiftech MCR220.
> 
> 
> 
> The internal reservoir adds a bit of height to the radiator.
> 
> I've been hoping to attach the rad push/pull, rad inside the door of either a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139010] Corsair 500r,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139008] 400R, or something similar.
> 
> I do not mind modding the door a bit.
> 
> Any input suggestions?
> 
> Cheers.


Probably posted this in the wrong thread. Good luck though.


----------



## BenC

Deleted by User.


----------



## Lordfire

Just for the lulz:

H40 did not fit my Thermaltake V3. Who cares?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm running a H100i push pull in a CM690 II Adv. Black & White edition using 2 140mm's in pull between the mesh and the case, then the rad underneath the top of the case and the stock corsair fans in push.
> 
> Fits like a glove only it is VERY close to the RAM, hanging above the locks with the fans, and it blocks the EPS 8 pins completely.
> 
> Now, I saw a very cheap second hand case I wanna use for a second S1366 build with a H100i as well but I dunno if it'll fit..
> 
> So, does a H100i in either Push or Pull or Both fit in a Aerocool Strike-X Advance (White Blue)?
> 
> Judging by the pics it might fit in the top just like the CM690 II has. Even in p+p but there's no confirmation anywhere.


This is the first time I've heard of this case so had a look but couldn't find anything definitive.

The case you're looking at has a good review and internal pics here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Aerocool/Strike-X_Advance/5.html

The cases bigger brother the Strike-X ST has a horrendous amount of room.. http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_64501864/tm.htm

Is this a done deal? Or are you open to other cases?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordfire*
> 
> Just for the lulz:
> 
> H40 did not fit my Thermaltake V3. Who cares?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Side Panels...... pft..... who needs side panels








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfields*
> 
> H80i fits easily in my Azza Solano 1000 case with the exception of the side fan on the case. I had to take the fan off. If I put one fan on the outside of the case and one on the inside it might work as the measurements are so so close...but not sure if I can do that. There was absolutely nothing in the way on my Asus Sabertooth MB...it fit easily and mounted easily.
> 
> corsair2.jpg 474k .jpg file
> 
> 
> corsairfan.jpg 1315k .jpg file
> 
> 
> corsorfan1.jpg 1311k .jpg file


The first Azza for the thread, I shall add it to the OP! Thanks

Reference the fan, no problems with putting a fan on the outside as long as you have somewhere to route the fan cable. I once did the same on a CM690 Std simply to give more room inside the case. It had no effect on cooling or performance.


----------



## Westfields

Thank you. I will post some completed pics. when I finish. Hopefully by this weekend as I am headed out of town. I had a hard time on measurements and location of my H80i RAD and talked to Azza and to Corsair. If I had longer pipes I would have mounted it on the bottom in front of the PSU as the case comes with 2 case fan filters for the bottom..which is something I did not read anywhere. I read tons of articles but this site gave me some great ideas. I also knew if I ran into problems I could just logon and ask.
Thank you for creating this thread.


----------



## mischiefmaker

Am tinkering with an idea for the Z11 case, going to try and mount it in the extra 5.25 external bays i am not using. will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mischiefmaker*
> 
> Am tinkering with an idea for the Z11 case, going to try and mount it in the extra 5.25 external bays i am not using. will let yall know how it goes.


Don't think the tubes will be long enough for starters!


----------



## mikemartinco

got it in the front of a cm scout 2 by drilling out the 6 rivets of the front cage and easily removing it. and it will fit in the top but you have to have a board that will allow the hoses to come down and youll have to mount the fans on the outside top. little bit of sheet metal tapping and you can get it flush against the front panel easily.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Are you running at stock or overclocking? You should run CPUZ when running Prime95 so we can see what you're running. I also like to use a program called Real Temp to determine temps are. http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
> 
> While 75c is a bit high, even for Ivy which can run hotter, also what kind of ambient temps do you have? Do you have your H80i in an exhaust setup or intake setup?


here is a new readings :


----------



## [email protected]

H100 fits in the top of the Define R4 (w/out any modding). Mount it off-set (using 140mm fan mounting holes) if you have tall MOSFIT heatsinks***

Still a tight fit, but it works


----------



## jotavip

Hi. I was able to fit the H100i in my CM690 Nvidia Edition standard case. The only thing is that fixing the radiator on the top was a bit tricky.

I was only able to fix two screws of the radiator, my motherboard is an Asus Rampage Extreme II, and it have a heatsink sitting in some capacitors above the CPU slot. This heatsink blocked the radiator to be placed in the correct position. But even with only two screws the radiator was firmily attached.

But I think the temps are high. My CPU is an i7 920. I used Real Temp to measure it

At 2.6 GHz: 40 on idle and 65 load.
At 3.2 GHz: 50 idle and 75 load.

I searched around, and the temps should be around 10 ~ 15 degrees lower. Anyone has suggestions to low the temps?

below is a picture of my installation:


----------



## Timeofdoom

Can report that the standard black CM HAF 922 and the Bitfenix Shinobi XL can support the original H100 with no need for modding or the like.
The H100 can be placed up top in both cases. In the HAF it could also be placed on the side.
In both cases, the H100 could theoretically be in the front of the case, but there would be no space for the fans, nor would the H100 tubes be long enough. - unless one would like to mod both the H100 and their cases.

The Bitfenix have got the space for both the radiator plus push and pull fans inside the case without touching the RAM on my Gigabyte 990FX-UD7, which is basically a little bigger than a standard ATX motherboard. (But the 990FX-UD7 is still carries the ATX specifications.)

The HAF 922 does not have the space for the H100 and the push and pull fans inside the case up top - it would hit the RAM and the H100's cooler, when locked onto the socket.
However, there is space inside the HAF - if one only chooses to have the push or pull fans.
An alternative with the HAF 922 is choosing to have the radiator and one pair of fans inside the case and the other pair of fans on the exterior of the HAF 922. (I'm still talking about the top of the case.) The long screws (you get eight of them), which come with the H100, can be utilized to keep the radiator hanging inside the case (you would then use 4 screws outside the case and 4 screws inside the case).


----------



## Lordfire

This "NZXT Phantom" is the 820 or the 410? Or both have the same size?

People, would you go for a silent case (Silencio 550) or a beautiful one (CM690)? Both for about the same price here (Brazil). Or maybe a HAF922 30% cheaper (but I don't like it as much as CM690)?


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks all for new info, links added.

Just a reminder, the more pics in your post the better, remember this thread is to help others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jotavip*
> 
> Hi. I was able to fit the H100i on my CM690 Nvidia Edition standard case. The only thing is that fixing the radiator on the top was a bit tricky.
> 
> But I think the temps are high. My CPU is an i7 920. I used Real Temp to measure it
> 
> At 2.6 GHz: 40 on idle and 65 load.
> At 3.2 GHz: 50 idle and 75 load.
> 
> I searched around, and the temps should be around 10 ~ 15 degrees lower. Anyone has suggestions to low the temps?


Your temps do seem a little high, you should be idling around the 30 degs mark, do you have the H100 block seated good? Thumb scres should be finger tight, plus an extra half to a full turn with a screwdriver. My 920 idles at about 37 @ 4.2GHz with 1.28ish volts. Is this a new cooler using the stock TIM or have you installed a used one and maybe applied to much/little TIM?

*I have now extended the OP to include the new H110 and H90 (140mm versions). Think I might have to reformat this thread so the information is easier to read/find... will have a good think about it, suggestions welcome.*


----------



## oddworld

the H100i fits in a IN WIn GRone too








just thought i should mention it since it was not on the list


----------



## jotavip

Hi. Thanks for the reply. I will take some more pictures, and post later.

This temps is with a new H100i, with stock thermal paste.

Yesterday I cleaned the block, and applied artic silver 5. Reseated it, and the temps lowered about 5 degrees. But I think it is still high.


----------



## liquidmetal14

I have the new build up and running now. Unfortunately with the VRM's and CPU power, I could not do push/pull but I do get very good temps (in my opinion) with a 4.7ghz OC. In 30 minutes of streaming (OBS using CPU power to process) and BF3, no core hit higher than 63 (3930k).

The highest I've seen temps is in a synthetic like Intel Burn Test which netted me temps no higher than 73.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jotavip*
> 
> Hi. Thanks for the reply. I will take some more pictures, and post later.
> 
> This temps is with a new H100i, with stock thermal paste.
> 
> Yesterday I cleaned the block, and applied artic silver 5. Reseated it, and the temps lowered about 5 degrees. But I think it is still high.


AS5 takes about 200 hours of curing time before you'll get your true temps. After about a week of regular use and regular idling your temps will end up being what they'll be. I also have AS5 but am still using the stock TIM that came on my H80i so I don't know if my temps will improve or not when/if I reseat the waterblock again.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> AS5 takes about 200 hours of curing time before you'll get your true temps. After about a week of regular use and regular idling your temps will end up being what they'll be. I also have AS5 but am still using the stock TIM that came on my H80i so I don't know if my temps will improve or not when/if I reseat the waterblock again.


The stock TIM is pretty damn good actually, when I reseated my block using AS5 it made no noticeable difference.


----------



## Mergatroid

The H80 and H100 were using Dow Corning TIM. Corsair claims its performance matches the Shin Etsu TIM they were using in previous models. I'm not sure if the H80i and H100i are using the same TIM though.


----------



## braindrain

Not sure if someone's posted about this here yet, the OP doesn't say anything about the Corsair Vengeance C70 case. Normal H100i with 2 fans fits fine in the top. Get's a bit tight with 4 fans, depending on your motherboard. I managed to mount the other 2 fans on the top of the case as I couldn't get them inside.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Not sure if someone's posted about this here yet, the OP doesn't say anything about the Corsair Vengeance C70 case. Normal H100i with 2 fans fits fine in the top. Get's a bit tight with 4 fans, depending on your motherboard. I managed to mount the other 2 fans on the top of the case as I couldn't get them inside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Little difficult to see how you have your H100i mounted inside the case. I know most cases you can always put pull fans on the outside, usually the H100/i can operate in pull mode all on it's own. Side note, what kind of fan do you have in the front there? Looks like a CM megaflow 200mm but not exactly sure.


----------



## Bedo

Fractal Design Node 304 with an H80i. Needs to be mounted horizontally with tubes on the opposite end of GPU.


----------



## p33k

I am planning on ordering a h100i this evening and I had a question regarding which way I should have the fans blowing. Normally with the 600T case people just have it in a pull fashion since hot air rises. I have my case laying down with the glass window facing up. Do you think I should reverse the fans to push the air in the case or keep it pulling out?


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Little difficult to see how you have your H100i mounted inside the case. I know most cases you can always put pull fans on the outside, usually the H100/i can operate in pull mode all on it's own. Side note, what kind of fan do you have in the front there? Looks like a CM megaflow 200mm but not exactly sure.


Here's a pic from when I just had the 2 fans on drawing air from out side. Will take more pics later.


----------



## jotavip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> AS5 takes about 200 hours of curing time before you'll get your true temps. After about a week of regular use and regular idling your temps will end up being what they'll be. I also have AS5 but am still using the stock TIM that came on my H80i so I don't know if my temps will improve or not when/if I reseat the waterblock again.


Realized that I applied too much AS5 to the CPU. Now I cleaned the block, and applied some MX-4 the right way, only a spot on the middle of CPU heatspreader, and the pressure of the block to spread it.
No difference on the temps...

But I overclocked my CPU to 4 GHz, and the temps in Prime is about 55 idle and 80 load. I don't know what to do anymore to low this temps... Maybe the airflow in my case isn't good?

And another question: how I know the direction of the airflow in the H100i coolers? I putted the blades part facing the bottom of the case. If I put another 2 SP120 in the top of the case, to P/P configuration, how is the direction that I can place them?


----------



## braindrain

In my experience the general rule with computer fans is that the air flows out the side with the sticker on. If the blades on the SP120's are facing the radiator then you did it right. If the sticker side is facing the rad then you blowing air into it from both end's and it had no way to escape and would keep the radiator pretty hot. What are your ambient temperatures like where you are?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Here's a pic from when I just had the 2 fans on drawing air from out side. Will take more pics later.


Looks nice, I like the blue and black theme you have going on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jotavip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> AS5 takes about 200 hours of curing time before you'll get your true temps. After about a week of regular use and regular idling your temps will end up being what they'll be. I also have AS5 but am still using the stock TIM that came on my H80i so I don't know if my temps will improve or not when/if I reseat the waterblock again.
> 
> 
> 
> Realized that I applied too much AS5 to the CPU. Now I cleaned the block, and applied some MX-4 the right way, only a spot on the middle of CPU heatspreader, and the pressure of the block to spread it.
> No difference on the temps...
> 
> But I overclocked my CPU to 4 GHz, and the temps in Prime is about 55 idle and 80 load. I don't know what to do anymore to low this temps... Maybe the airflow in my case isn't good?
> 
> And another question: how I know the direction of the airflow in the H100i coolers? I putted the blades part facing the bottom of the case. If I put another 2 SP120 in the top of the case, to P/P configuration, how is the direction that I can place them?
Click to expand...

You do need to have a decent amount of airflow coming into your case. Right now it sounds like you have it setup in pull, do you feel air coming out the top? Easy way to check is to take a piece of paper and set it on there, if it's sticking to the top then you have the fans running as intake. Post a screen shot of your Corsair Link to see if there's anything telling about your pump flow, fan RPM, etc we could look at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> In my experience the general rule with computer fans is that the air flows out the side with the sticker on. If the blades on the SP120's are facing the radiator then you did it right. If the sticker side is facing the rad then you blowing air into it from both end's and it had no way to escape and would keep the radiator pretty hot. What are your ambient temperatures like where you are?


The side the sticker is on (front) is your intake side. The side with the brackets and power cable (back) is your exhaust. Most fans should have a directional arrow indicating the airflow. For some reason the SP120L fans that come with these newer coolers do not have the flow direction.


----------



## braindrain

Many fans don't have a sticker on the intake side. All fans have a sticker on the outlet/bracket/motor side. Unfortunately the stock fans for the H100i don't have direction arrows. I should have said the side with the sticker that has the information on, not just the logo.


----------



## SirWooties

Does the H60i use the same backplate and mounting brackets as the H60? I plan on getting replacing my older H60 with the newer H60i. My cpu mobo cutout isn't wide enough for me to swap out directly and I really don't feel like taking my case apart again.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Does the H60i use the same backplate and mounting brackets as the H60? I plan on getting replacing my older H60 with the newer H60i. My cpu mobo cutout isn't wide enough for me to swap out directly and I really don't feel like taking my case apart again.


If it's anything like the H100i/H80i it's going to have a back bracket for the 1155 and the riser screws. The front bracket is neat as it's magnetic so it'll stay in place while you get the screws started. If you can't get to the backplate through the back of your case you'll have to take the mobo out. I wouldn't mount the waterblock on it until after you get it back in the case though as the tubes are attached to the rad.

Just curious why H60i instead of H80i? You can pick one up for $85 after MIR over at newegg right now. It is a bigger rad but they cool just as well as the H100/i from the temps and data I have seen.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I am planning on ordering a h100i this evening and I had a question regarding which way I should have the fans blowing. Normally with the 600T case people just have it in a pull fashion since hot air rises. I have my case laying down with the glass window facing up. Do you think I should reverse the fans to push the air in the case or keep it pulling out?


You need to visit the 600T thread and the hydro series cooler thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club

With the fans up top, you can have push/intake or pull/exhaust. It's basically a choice between intake or exhaust. The forces behind hot air rising are so weak in an area the size of a computer case so as to be irrelevant when compared to the force the fans put out. Other than dust considerations (intake), you should base your choice partially on what type of gpu you have. If it's a reference type card, with a blower style fan channeling hot air out the back of the case, you might want to use exhaust on the H100. However, if you have a gpu that dumps heat inside the case, you might want to make the H100 intake so as not to be exhausting hot video card air through your H100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> In my experience the general rule with computer fans is that the air flows out the side with the sticker on. If the blades on the SP120's are facing the radiator then you did it right. If the sticker side is facing the rad then you blowing air into it from both end's and it had no way to escape and would keep the radiator pretty hot. What are your ambient temperatures like where you are?


Most fans (not all) have two arrows on one side. One points in the direction of air flow, and the other in the direction of rotation of the blades.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> You need to visit the 600T thread and the hydro series cooler thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/831636/official-corsair-graphite-club
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club
> 
> With the fans up top, you can have push/intake or pull/exhaust. It's basically a choice between intake or exhaust. The forces behind hot air rising are so weak in an area the size of a computer case so as to be irrelevant when compared to the force the fans put out. Other than dust considerations (intake), you should base your choice partially on what type of gpu you have. If it's a reference type card, with a blower style fan channeling hot air out the back of the case, you might want to use exhaust on the H100. However, if you have a gpu that dumps heat inside the case, you might want to make the H100 intake so as not to be exhausting hot video card air through your H100.
> Most fans (not all) have two arrows on one side. One points in the direction of air flow, and the other in the direction of rotation of the blades.


Thanks for the info. I do have reference cards so I probably shouldn't be blowing hot air back in to the case as they get warm enough







It was my first thought but wanted a second opinion on it. I can always try it both ways and see which works best. Cheers!


----------



## neurotix

Corsair H100i fits in Azza Solano 1000/R.





Fans are pushing up, and this case has a big 230mm fan in the top of it. So technically it's push/pull.

Clearance between my big ROG motherboard cpu power cables and the rads is a little close. Other boards may not work.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Thanks all for new info, links added.
> 
> Just a reminder, the more pics in your post the better, remember this thread is to help others.
> Your temps do seem a little high, you should be idling around the 30 degs mark, do you have the H100 block seated good? Thumb scres should be finger tight, plus an extra half to a full turn with a screwdriver. My 920 idles at about 37 @ 4.2GHz with 1.28ish volts. Is this a new cooler using the stock TIM or have you installed a used one and maybe applied to much/little TIM?
> 
> *I have now extended the OP to include the new H110 and H90 (140mm versions). Think I might have to reformat this thread so the information is easier to read/find... will have a good think about it, suggestions welcome.*


Nice OC there, that volt really 1.28ish?


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> Nice OC there, that volt really 1.28ish?


I only run at 4.2GHz when benching, nothing I do touches my CPU normally so I reduce that slightly, right now I'm sat at 3.8GHz with 1.248 core and idling around the mid 30's. But that is with a custom loop now, my H100 and my H80 are both sat in boxes in case I fancy using them again.

It has been commented before that I must have a really good chip to get such an OC with a relatively small voltage increase. I could probably push it higher with my custom loop but then I have my GPU in the same loop so depends on the benchmark I suppose.



Just to add, Hyper Threading is still on at these Overclocks!


----------



## goldeagle365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Can report that the standard black CM HAF 922 and the Bitfenix Shinobi XL can support the original H100 with no need for modding or the like.
> The H100 can be placed up top in both cases. In the HAF it could also be placed on the side.
> In both cases, the H100 could theoretically be in the front of the case, but there would be no space for the fans, nor would the H100 tubes be long enough. - unless one would like to mod both the H100 and their cases.
> 
> The Bitfenix have got the space for both the radiator plus push and pull fans inside the case without touching the RAM on my Gigabyte 990FX-UD7, which is basically a little bigger than a standard ATX motherboard. (But the 990FX-UD7 is still carries the ATX specifications.)
> 
> The HAF 922 does not have the space for the H100 and the push and pull fans inside the case up top - it would hit the RAM and the H100's cooler, when locked onto the socket.
> However, there is space inside the HAF - if one only chooses to have the push or pull fans.
> An alternative with the HAF 922 is choosing to have the radiator and one pair of fans inside the case and the other pair of fans on the exterior of the HAF 922. (I'm still talking about the top of the case.) The long screws (you get eight of them), which come with the H100, can be utilized to keep the radiator hanging inside the case (you would then use 4 screws outside the case and 4 screws inside the case).


im looking into buying an H100i for my HAF 922, but i think my saber tooth 990fx will interfere with the rear most fan. I have no really idea though. how much room between board and fan is there with only the stock fans(2) inside the case? any help what so ever would be great


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldeagle365*
> 
> im looking into buying an H100i for my HAF 922, but i think my saber tooth 990fx will interfere with the rear most fan. I have no really idea though. how much room between board and fan is there with only the stock fans(2) inside the case? any help what so ever would be great


You need about 57mm from the top of the case, with a HAF 922 you should have plenty of room. If you try to do push/pull then you're adding an extra 25mm which will probably get in the way of the mobo.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldeagle365*
> 
> im looking into buying an H100i for my HAF 922, but i think my saber tooth 990fx will interfere with the rear most fan. I have no really idea though. how much room between board and fan is there with only the stock fans(2) inside the case? any help what so ever would be great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> You need about 57mm from the top of the case, with a HAF 922 you should have plenty of room. If you try to do push/pull then you're adding an extra 25mm which will probably get in the way of the mobo.


With the HAF 922 you have the massive, quite large holed mesh on top where the 230mm fan is. You can probably bring it forward but you would need a couple of small washers and some screws to get it in place.
At the front then you might loose the left and right screw holes but you still have the middle.

Standard 240mm rad and fans with a Gigabyte X58a-UD3R mobo using the existing scre mounting points...



The room you actually have to play with...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goldeagle365*
> 
> im looking into buying an H100i for my HAF 922, but i think my saber tooth 990fx will interfere with the rear most fan. I have no really idea though. how much room between board and fan is there with only the stock fans(2) inside the case? any help what so ever would be great
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> You need about 57mm from the top of the case, with a HAF 922 you should have plenty of room. If you try to do push/pull then you're adding an extra 25mm which will probably get in the way of the mobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the HAF 922 you have the massive, quite large holed mesh on top where the 230mm fan is. You can probably bring it forward but you would need a couple of small washers and some screws to get it in place.
> At the front then you might loose the left and right screw holes but you still have the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Standard 240mm rad and fans with a Gigabyte X58a-UD3R mobo using the existing scre mounting points...
> 
> 
> 
> The room you actually have to play with...
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...

This sounds like the way I got my AF140 mounted up top using vent holes and 1 1/4" #6-32 screws and size 10 washers to keep the nut from falling through the vent holes and added support. Looking at these pics you're not going to need a mssive screw but rather some small #6-32 maybe 1/4" or 3/8" with size 10 washer so you just screw it directly into the rad holes. Now if you're going the other way (i.e. through fans and rad on bottom, you'll need the longer 1 1/4" screws. Got mine in a pack at Home Depot for less than $2, they're generally used on cabinets.


----------



## goldeagle365

im aware the Rad. alone will fit, i was concerned that the 8 pin power connectors may get in the way. after i looked at alot of sites, i think that even if i dont have the room i can mount the fans externally (i checked, stock screws are more than long enough) or, as DUgrade said Mattyd893 said, move it forward a tade and not use the front most holes of the rad.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> I only run at 4.2GHz when benching, nothing I do touches my CPU normally so I reduce that slightly, right now I'm sat at 3.8GHz with 1.248 core and idling around the mid 30's. But that is with a custom loop now, my H100 and my H80 are both sat in boxes in case I fancy using them again.
> 
> It has been commented before that I must have a really good chip to get such an OC with a relatively small voltage increase. I could probably push it higher with my custom loop but then I have my GPU in the same loop so depends on the benchmark I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add, Hyper Threading is still on at these Overclocks!


that is a really nice chip you have there. I have to use 1.36 on mine for 4.2Ghz HT off.

on another topic.

I have a H100 in my cosmos 2 and thinking of getting the h110.

will it fit top? with the 20mm spacing between the fans?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> on another topic.
> 
> I have a H100 in my cosmos 2 and thinking of getting the h110.
> 
> will it fit top? with the 20mm spacing between the fans?


If you have a cosmos 2 why are you worried about anything not fitting? I'm pretty sure you'd have plenty of room for a 280 and the fans, even in push/pull if you wanted to go that route. Only thing I don't like about the new H90/H110 is the pump is more like the older H50/H70 style instead of being square like the past 6-8 models.


----------



## drserk

i wonder that which thermal compound on H80i is applied? is there anyone who konws?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> If you have a cosmos 2 why are you worried about anything not fitting? I'm pretty sure you'd have plenty of room for a 280 and the fans, even in push/pull if you wanted to go that route. Only thing I don't like about the new H90/H110 is the pump is more like the older H50/H70 style instead of being square like the past 6-8 models.


He's worried because even the H100 in p/p has issues fitting with tall MOSFIT heatsinks (even in the Cosmos II)

It's a huge case, but headroom is still average.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> If you have a cosmos 2 why are you worried about anything not fitting? I'm pretty sure you'd have plenty of room for a 280 and the fans, even in push/pull if you wanted to go that route. Only thing I don't like about the new H90/H110 is the pump is more like the older H50/H70 style instead of being square like the past 6-8 models.


I am really happy with my H100 at the moment. It never gave me any issues so far *slams wood* . There is some articles on the square and the circle blocks. Both good and bad. Kinda ways each other out.

The H22 from swiftech looks good but no material so far that I could find to prove its superior performance over the other loops. H110 pulling top 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> He's worried because even the H100 in p/p has issues fitting with tall MOSFIT heatsinks (even in the Cosmos II)
> 
> It's a huge case, but headroom is still average.


I read some info about the fan hole spacing between the two 140 fans is 20mm and is different from the normal 15mm spacing.







not sure..

Custom loop or H110 , tired of debating with myself.
Maybe a custom loop when I upgrade new mobo and stuff?










A friend of mine whats to buy my H100 plus my fans. I will pay less then a quarter to get the h110. I have two Corsair AF140's already.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i wonder that which thermal compound on H80i is applied? is there anyone who konws?


I'll help you with an answer to this that randomly came up awhile back talking about using AS5 instead of stock TIM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The H80 and H100 were using Dow Corning TIM. Corsair claims its performance matches the Shin Etsu TIM they were using in previous models. I'm not sure if the H80i and H100i are using the same TIM though.


----------



## drserk

i have some thoughts..does it make a really big difference that change it with coollaboratory luquid ultra?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i have some thoughts..does it make a really big difference that change it with coollaboratory luquid ultra?


If you remove the waterblock you should always replace the TIM with something. All I use is AS5 but it takes about 200 hours curing time. I haven't tried anything other than the stock TIM that came with the H80i so I can't say what kind of performance changes it might have changing it to something else.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drserk*
> 
> i have some thoughts..does it make a really big difference that change it with coollaboratory luquid ultra?


A year or so ago there were some guys here on ocn making some pretty wild claims about liquid ultra. I tried to get my local shop to order it but they can't get it.

It's difficult to apply and a little unforgiving, but if you try it be sure to make before and after load temp tests (with screen shots) to let us know how it works out.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> If it helps anyone, I tested H100 with Antec P280.
> 
> Fits the top case but only push or slim profile fans for p/p.


You need to do some modding to do push/pull setup.


----------



## drserk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> A year or so ago there were some guys here on ocn making some pretty wild claims about liquid ultra. I tried to get my local shop to order it but they can't get it.
> 
> It's difficult to apply and a little unforgiving, but if you try it be sure to make before and after load temp tests (with screen shots) to let us know how it works out.


if it comes from Germany, yes i will do


----------



## thymedtd

figured I'd mention another Cooler Master case that works with the H80. Its the CM Elite 431, it's a mid tower case, with my mobo its very close as u can see from my pics here its a cheap case and deffinitly good to know it fits a H80 in the back.


----------



## zorkmon

Can anybody confirm the install instructions on corsair h100i on CM storm stryker case ?
I've read somewhere not to use washer with h100i unit when installing h100i at top of case..

Additional fans, cooling related..

Also looking at best fans setup for air flow cooling etc. Have h100i fans pulling air inside of case facing gpu.
Have rear fan pulling air our of case, have two 120mm fans facing front of case pulling air in.

Does anybody know if 200mm fan will fit in bottom of case and remove ssd bracketholder, or only a 120mm fan will work ?
Also have base fan pull air in..

Can any other fans be added for better cooling and which ones - thinking corsair sp120 quiet 120mm for noise and perf factor..or just go with stock fans with case.
Will be oc i7-3770k to 4.5ghz, memory kingston beast hyperx 2400mhz, geforce nvidia gtx670ftw 4g, and mobo msi z77 mPower

Cheers.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the install instructions on corsair h100i on CM storm stryker case ?
> I've read somewhere not to use washer with h100i unit when installing h100i at top of case..
> 
> Additional fans, cooling related..
> 
> Also looking at best fans setup for air flow cooling etc. Have h100i fans pulling air inside of case facing gpu.
> Have rear fan pulling air our of case, have two 120mm fans facing front of case pulling air in.
> 
> Does anybody know if 200mm fan will fit in bottom of case and remove ssd bracketholder, or only a 120mm fan will work ?
> Also have base fan pull air in..
> 
> Can any other fans be added for better cooling and which ones - thinking corsair sp120 quiet 120mm for noise and perf factor..or just go with stock fans with case.
> Will be oc i7-3770k to 4.5ghz, memory kingston beast hyperx 2400mhz, geforce nvidia gtx670ftw 4g, and mobo msi z77 mPower
> 
> Cheers.


The H100i should fit easy, as for any little quirks then I can't advise you, but when you've squared it away, how about coming back here to give us the info for this thread.

Your case specific questions would probably be better answered over at the Cooler Master Storm XXXXX club

As fas as fans for the H series coolers go, there are a lot of people using different fans with different aims. TBH there is absolutely nothing wrong with the stock fans, you may want to change them if you want better looking fans or less audible ones. As far as performance goes, stick with the stock. Load of discussions about fans at The Official Corsair Hydro Series Club


----------



## jbarish

Will the the H110 fit the top fan mounts on a Haf 932 advanced??


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> The H100i should fit easy, as for any little quirks then I can't advise you, but when you've squared it away, how about coming back here to give us the info for this thread.
> 
> Your case specific questions would probably be better answered over at the Cooler Master Storm XXXXX club
> 
> As fas as fans for the H series coolers go, there are a lot of people using different fans with different aims. TBH there is absolutely nothing wrong with the stock fans, you may want to change them if you want better looking fans or less audible ones. As far as performance goes, stick with the stock. Load of discussions about fans at The Official Corsair Hydro Series Club


Cheers.

Yeah ended up installing h100i ok ontop of case, having air push out from h100i fans thru radiator to external top of case , front fans pull in and rear fan push out, and additional single 120mm fan on bottom pull in without messing with ssd bracket for 2 x ssd.- temp on cpu is 40 degrees running without any oc at the moment, also need to install latest h100i firmware still.


----------



## drserk

h80i original thermal compound & Coollaboratory Luquid Ultra

H80i original thermal compound - LOAD temperatures (room temperature is 28 C)
http://****/c25MCx][/url]
[link]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302170/[/link]

H80i with Coollaboratory Luquid Ultra - LOAD temperatures (room temperature is 28 C)
http://****/c25MCx][/url]
[link]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1302171/[/link]

max temperatures;
...............................H80i original ..............Luquid ultra
system...........................31..................................30
cpu ...............................43................................. 42
core 1............................58..................................57
core 2............................62..................................60
core 3............................63..................................63
core 4............................65..................................66


----------



## Mergatroid

@ drserk

Thanks for the post. Maybe post results in the Hydro Series Thread as well. You did lose a degree, but it was nowhere near the claims I was reading by some fellows last year on ocn. Thanks again.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> @ drserk
> 
> Thanks for the post. Maybe post results in the Hydro Series Thread as well. You did lose a degree, but it was nowhere near the claims I was reading by some fellows last year on ocn. Thanks again.


Exactly, we try to keep this thread for case compatibility only, you'll get better feedback over at the Official Corsair Hydro Series Club


----------



## darkvalen

Sorry if i didnt take the time to read all of 62 pages but is it my idea

or Lc-power cases dont even exist ? i have a Jupiter x - pro and i am wondering like hell if i can

Combine it with Sabertooth z77 and h100i + h80i.

Thanks for your response in advance.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvalen*
> 
> Sorry if i didnt take the time to read all of 62 pages but is it my idea
> 
> or Lc-power cases dont even exist ? i have a Jupiter x - pro and i am wondering like hell if i can
> 
> Combine it with Sabertooth z77 and h100i + h80i.
> 
> Thanks for your response in advance.


Not a case I'm familiar with on any level. I'm assuming it is this one.. http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=308&L=1

if that is the case then looking at the picture below, you should have room but it will be really tight if you look at how close the top of the ATX backplate comes to the top of the case. You could put the rad internally and the fans outside but I can't guarantee it will fit. Due to the width of the motherboard backplate, I don't think you can get the H80 & 100 in there. H80 should fit the rear 120mm fan mount easily enough but not with a H100 in the roof!


----------



## drserk

@Mergatroid and @Mattyd893

sorry...sure.. i will write my experience to thread that you say. but i only say last thing about this. it says that luquid ultra thermal compound will perform after ~5 days. sorry again. thanks for remind


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkvalen*
> 
> Sorry if i didnt take the time to read all of 62 pages but is it my idea
> 
> or Lc-power cases dont even exist ? i have a Jupiter x - pro and i am wondering like hell if i can
> 
> Combine it with Sabertooth z77 and h100i + h80i.
> 
> Thanks for your response in advance.


It looks to me like that case can use a 140mm fan in the back. You could likely install a Corsair H90 140mm cooler in the back of your case.


----------



## Emerican

Im trying to find the smallest case possible to fit an h100 (trying to go with putting higher end components in a small form factor).

So far I have come across the Fractical Design Mini and/or the BitFenix prodigy.

any thoughts?


----------



## Frozenoblivion

H80i in Phantom 410?


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> The H100i should fit easy, as for any little quirks then I can't advise you, but when you've squared it away, how about coming back here to give us the info for this thread.
> 
> Your case specific questions would probably be better answered over at the Cooler Master Storm XXXXX club
> 
> As fas as fans for the H series coolers go, there are a lot of people using different fans with different aims. TBH there is absolutely nothing wrong with the stock fans, you may want to change them if you want better looking fans or less audible ones. As far as performance goes, stick with the stock. Load of discussions about fans at The Official Corsair Hydro Series Club


Heres my new rig got it up today, cpuz stats basic oc to 4.22ghz, runs smooth, pretty quiet..mobo temp 36c, system temp 27c, msi bbang control center stats cpu temp 39c, cpu fan 2330rpm. core voltage 1.272v, dram freq 1072.mhz

corsair link stats cpu temp 32c
cpu load 7%
geforce temp 28c
geforce fan 1230 rpm
drive 1 24c
drive 2 30c
drive3 30c

feels like a great day..

i7-3770k
16g kingston beast ram
corsari h100i
msi z77 mpower
cm storm stryker
gtx 670 4g sc oc
cm silent pro silver 850w psu
2 x ocz 240g vector 3 max iops
1 x 2tb seagte 7200rpm hdd

2 x 24inch samsung 1920x1080 monitors syncmaster bx2440


----------



## ElevenEleven

Adding photos for *H100i* in the front of *Fractal Design R4*. 2 sets of fans in push / pull (Gentle Typhoons).

Attaching the fans + radiator to the plastic grille insert in the front of the case (had to cut out the centers of the grille, as it's meant for 140mm fans):



H100i installed with a mITX motherboard



The tubes are _just_ long enough to go around RAM sticks, but tall heatspreaders will cause the left-most RAM stick to tilt sideways. My RAM is G.Skill Ripjaws, and the tubes _barely_ fit. Samsung 30nm RAM and the like would be ideal for this kind of a set up. Larger motherboards where the CPU socket is shifted to the right more should not have this issue either.

Before this case, my H100i was installed in a *BitFenix Prodigy* case along the top. It fits up there in 2 configurations, but having anything in the 5.25" drive bay, such as a fan controller, can either prohibit the radiator placement inside the case or make it very difficult. The way I had it set up with a fan controller (Bitfenix Recon), was to mount the fan controller with zip ties only, and H100i's radiator was shifted toward the back of the case, such that only one set of holes lined up with the holes on the roof of the case. Thus the radiator was hanging down by 2 screws, which was actually sturdy enough, because the thick tubes themselves propped the radiator up very firmly.



2 sets of fans in push/pull. 2 mounted under the radiator, and 2 mounted on top on the roof of the case, attached with mounting tape (because of the shifted radiator position, none of the holes line up to attach the fans but 2).



This shows where the radiator was bolted to the roof (the front of the case is on the left side of the photo)



It also fit the "right way", but the tubes had to be twisted in a funky way

.

I'm certain it would also fit along the front as intake, however then the 5.25" drive bay opening would be blocked.


----------



## chropose

Will H80i fit in the rear of 600T Silver?

Thanks.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks for the latest posts, added to OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> H80i in Phantom 410?


It should on the rear mount with ease.


----------



## kritis

I can confirm that the H80i fits inside of the CM Storm Scout II using a push/pull configuration, although there are a few compatibility issues.


On my ASRock Z77 Extreme3 the CPU block would not actually fit with the corsair logo right side up. The mini usb connector wouldn't fit underneath the radiator, and the tubes were pushing on my RAM. In this picture the tubes go right over top of the 2GB G.Skill DIMM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225) and it is slightly touching the my Ripjaws X DIMM.


The second problem occurs when I try to put my side panel back on. The screws and washers that came with my case made it to where the side panel would not close all the way. The thumbscrews that came with the Storm Scout II still hold the side panel in place

Sorry about the poor picture quality, iPod + flashlight = bad. I was too lazy to completely move my case so I just took the best pictures I could as it was.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Do you have a drill or dremel tool to take off the little bit of the edge of that side panel door?


----------



## PedroC1999

Will a H100i fit in a Zalman Z9 Plus? KIt has 15mm spacing correct?


----------



## Sysagent

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone else has had any experience of fitting a H80i into a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 case please?

I know it will not fit on the rear of the case as this is for a 140mm fan, but I was hoping that the H80i could fit into one of the front case fan mounts as they are 120mm or if there is clearance possibly at the top?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## kritis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ Do you have a drill or dremel tool to take off the little bit of the edge of that side panel door?


No I don't







I'll probably look though my screw collection and try to find one with a flatter head.


----------



## 7Shinoda

I Can confirm that the H100 can easily fit inside a NZXT Switch 810











also there is enough space on the top for a PUSH/PULL configuration







haven't tested if it can hold the radiator on the front/botton by removing the HDD cage


----------



## PedroC1999

Will a H100i push/pull fit in a Zalman Z9 Plus?


----------



## Nathan1

nvm


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had any experience of fitting a H80i into a Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 case please?
> 
> I know it will not fit on the rear of the case as this is for a 140mm fan, but I was hoping that the H80i could fit into one of the front case fan mounts as they are 120mm or if there is clearance possibly at the top?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!


Should be able to fit at the front from memory


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Will a H100i push/pull fit in a Zalman Z9 Plus?


Looking at the case I would say it would be very tight looking at how high the ATX backplate is and the amount of room to the top of the case, doesn't look like you can mount the fans externally either. I can't confirm or deny but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## NIK1

Will a H100i push/pull fit in a Cooler Master Storm Trooper case.Just have it hooked up push for now exhausting out.


----------



## Kiracubed

Just got 2 sets of the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition for a Push/Pull setup in my Corsair 650D...

And to my disappointment, they DO NOT fit! I have the bottom two fans screwed in fine, and it fits perfectly with just one pair of them bottom mounted. I placed the other two fans on top, and tried to fit it in, and it would not get in the right holes (inb4 that's what she said).

I'm using the Corsair 650D, tried to set up with the SP120 Quiet edition fans, and am using an ASRock Extreme 4 mobo.

Any suggestions on how to make it fit?

Also, in the chance it just won't, which option is best for one pair of fans? The bottom mounted fans in push (blowing upward), or pull (blowing downward into case)? I'm a bit of a noob with fans, and the SP120s don't have the arrows, but I suppose it's not needed since the back bracket is where it blows out from.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Just got 2 sets of the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition for a Push/Pull setup in my Corsair 650D...
> 
> And to my disappointment, they DO NOT fit! I have the bottom two fans screwed in fine, and it fits perfectly with just one pair of them bottom mounted. I placed the other two fans on top, and tried to fit it in, and it would not get in the right holes (inb4 that's what she said).
> 
> I'm using the Corsair 650D, tried to set up with the SP120 Quiet edition fans, and am using an ASRock Extreme 4 mobo.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to make it fit?
> 
> Also, in the chance it just won't, which option is best for one pair of fans? The bottom mounted fans in push (blowing upward), or pull (blowing downward into case)? I'm a bit of a noob with fans, and the SP120s don't have the arrows, but I suppose it's not needed since the back bracket is where it blows out from.


Can you post a pic? I'm using the SP120 push/pull on the rear (inside case) on my Corsair 400R (smaller case than yours) il with asrock extreme4z77 MOBO and it fits with plenty of room.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Can you post a pic? I'm using the SP120 push/pull on the rear (inside case) on my Corsair 400R (smaller case than yours) il with asrock extreme4z77 MOBO and it fits with plenty of room.


I'm trying top mounted with an H100.


----------



## denman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> I'm trying top mounted with an H100


Is it a clearance problem with your ram or are the fans just not fitting or something? There should be no reason they don't fit :/


----------



## Pizzage

H80i in a Sharkoon vaya value?


----------



## lordhinton

H80i fits here in a factal core 1000, with a bit of work







, i cut a square hole (no tools for circle and im no good with metal work), you could drill holes for screws as well, i used the top 2 on the 120mm fan mount and held the top with cable ties



i wanted it here so i could still get airflow to the graphics card, only problem (still) is cable management










-lordhinton


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Just got 2 sets of the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition for a Push/Pull setup in my Corsair 650D...
> 
> And to my disappointment, they DO NOT fit! I have the bottom two fans screwed in fine, and it fits perfectly with just one pair of them bottom mounted. I placed the other two fans on top, and tried to fit it in, and it would not get in the right holes (inb4 that's what she said).
> 
> I'm using the Corsair 650D, tried to set up with the SP120 Quiet edition fans, and am using an ASRock Extreme 4 mobo.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to make it fit?
> 
> Also, in the chance it just won't, which option is best for one pair of fans? The bottom mounted fans in push (blowing upward), or pull (blowing downward into case)? I'm a bit of a noob with fans, and the SP120s don't have the arrows, but I suppose it's not needed since the back bracket is where it blows out from.


Have you tried posting that in the Obsidian thread? You could try offsetting the assembly toward the side of the case, but you should really check in the obsidian thread to see if someone else has done it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/572373/official-corsair-obsidian-900d-800d-700d-650d-550d-club

The 650D isn't really made to do top push/pull with a rad.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denman*
> 
> Is it a clearance problem with your ram or are the fans just not fitting or something? There should be no reason they don't fit :/


Clearance with high position on mobo of Ram. I mean, it's just barely; probably a few mm because it's like 1 or 2 can fit in, but the others are just barely there.


----------



## p3t0r

Does anyone know if the H90 would fit on one of the top Fractal R3 mounts being 140mm?? Really want a H90 but don't want to upgrade case!


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> figured I'd mention another Cooler Master case that works with the H80. Its the CM Elite 431, it's a mid tower case, with my mobo its very close as u can see from my pics here its a cheap case and deffinitly good to know it fits a H80 in the back.


I have the same case on a Maximus IV GenE/GenZ mobo.

Is the primary PCIe unhindered by the radiator/fans package?

any additional info is much appreciated!


----------



## rayweil

Changed my NH-D14 to the H80i in a Lian Li PC-7FNWX (window). I believe the layout of this case is very similar to the PC-7FN, except with a top 140mm fan hole.
As an intake at the top rear, push/pull.

DSC00317.JPG 320k .JPG file

You will need to remove the rubber grommets from the fan mounts. Otherwise the screw will not be long enough.

DSC00316.JPG 340k .JPG file

Once the push/rad is screwed in, don't forget to plug the 8-pin ATX power connector (ATX_12V_2X4/ATX on my mobo). Otherwise the pull fan will block installation later.

DSC00322.JPG 336k .JPG file

Another view, before installation of the pull fan and cooler block. Note the upsidedown D14 in background.

DSC00329.JPG 252k .JPG file

Rad too close to the top of the chassis.

DSC00330.JPG 256k .JPG file

Fixed by releasing back screws and dropping the push/rad ever so slightly.

DSC00334.JPG 320k .JPG file

Attachment of pull fan.
It might be a good idea to attach the miniUSB to the cooling block if the orientation of the block is the same as mine. With the pull fan installed, it might be ever so tight a space.

DSC00336.JPG 357k .JPG file

Finally finished. The tubings are indeed stiff but clear the RAM slots.

DSC00339.JPG 328k .JPG file

Another view to show clearance of RAM slots.

BTW should I be using the H80i as an exhaust? IE front bottom fan intake, H80i and top fan as exhaust? There are only 3 fan slots in the Lian Li PC-7FNWX.

Still it appears to be cooler than the D14, by about 4-5C, after 30 minutes of Prime95. Haven't had time to run it for 24 hours.

i5 3570K at 4.4GHz and 1.25V core voltage on GB mobo UD3H.


----------



## bencher

i bought a h100i today and tried fitting it in my haf 922.

Was really disappointed and upset.

IT DOES NOT FIT....

The first 4 screw holes line up, but the second 4 are way off.

Did anyone experience this?


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Howdy y'all, any idea how the H110 will fit in a P280? Would love to do this with 2 Nocturia 140 fans. Does it make more sense to push outside air over the rad and into the case? Or pull air from the case to outside? In my head it makes more sense to pull from the case to outside to keep the case ambient temp down.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> i bought a h100i today and tried fitting it in my haf 922.
> 
> Was really disappointed and upset.
> 
> IT DOES NOT FIT....
> 
> The first 4 screw holes line up, but the second 4 are way off.
> 
> Did anyone experience this?


YES ... and I notified Matty of this with my link *HERE* post#19907 ... Why Matty didn't include it I don't know, and then mislinks a CM690 under the HAF922 heading









@Matty ... You know I commend your thread and work done ... see *HERE* post#509 ...

But I have another suggestion









For example the H100/HAF922 should read ...

HAF 922
Fits top in Push or Pull (with slight mod's), P/P only w/2of4 fans outside the case - links - LINK
Correct the 2nd "LINK" to my link above









From my link above ... Quote November 2011 ...
_My biggest concern was if the H100 would fit in my case without considerable modding. I searched high and low for information on the above combination. No joy anywhere The ASRock E4/G3 has fairly tall heatsinks! With the H100 in hand, I intially didn't think it would clear the uppermost heatsink and still be able to use the 120mm fan hole alignment on top? :O It did clear by 3/16ths of an inch (see pic). *I did have to extend (dremmel) 2 of the mounting holes about a 1/4" to have 6 total mounting screws (not 8) and its plenty secure!*_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Howdy y'all, any idea how the H110 will fit in a P280? Would love to do this with 2 Nocturia 140 fans. Does it make more sense to push outside air over the rad and into the case? Or pull air from the case to outside? In my head it makes more sense to pull from the case to outside to keep the case ambient temp down.


And about 70% vs 30% of H100(i) owners feel the same as you








The H100(i) is essentially the same concept as the H110, But it can depend on your case circulation to begin with, your Overclocks (heat generated) /and your ambients. In the above examle, I have an additional Silverstone FM121 high CFM running @1500rpm as an additional front intake providing more fresh/cool air to the H100. With my setup (Top/Exhaust/Push) all my case components ran cooler with my Mobo as much as 3c-5c cooler while only loosing 1c-2c on my CPU cooling, and dust management of the radiator is signifigantly reduced ... have a read through the Corsair Hydro forum *HERE* searching H100 or just take my word for it ... hope that helps


----------



## Funcrazy1

im really looking into getting one of this cooling systems but what one works with the nzxt tempest case?


----------



## ARCbuilder

H100i (with bigger tubes) fits great in the Fractal Arc MINI (no push pull).
Replaced the exhaust fan with a slim one, just in case.... But regular fan thickness would have worked as well.

Temp idle: 23-30 degrees Celcius
Temp load: max 60 degrees
Stable & quiet OC: 4,7 Ghz
Managed max 5,3 Ghz, but not very stable and the PSU couldn't cope with it. (AX750)








Some pictures:


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*
> 
> im really looking into getting one of this cooling systems but what one works with the nzxt tempest case?


The Tempest is listed on page 1.

@All - New info added to the OP, if I missed anyone then please let me know!

@TomcatV - OP modified reference your comments, must have missed it before or forgot to modify the OP! Cheers!


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> The Tempest is listed on page 1.
> 
> @All - New info added to the OP, if I missed anyone then please let me know!
> 
> @TomcatV - OP modified reference your comments, must have missed it before or forgot to modify the OP! Cheers!


I notice that its posted but thats a nzxt tempest 410 is that the same as the original tempest when it first came out?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Would the h110 fit in a Cooler Master HAF X?

I'm sure it would with some modifications, but I'm wondering if it would without any.


----------



## Mattyd893

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*
> 
> I notice that its posted but thats a nzxt tempest 410 is that the same as the original tempest when it first came out?


I can't answer that as I'm not familiar with the original version. You could always ask over at NZXT Tempest User Community
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Would the h110 fit in a Cooler Master HAF X?
> 
> I'm sure it would with some modifications, but I'm wondering if it would without any.


Well I'm sure there is plenty of room the only issue would be the mounting points, if you have 2 x 140mm fan mounts in the top it should fit depending on the spacing, judging by the number of custom loops done in HAF X cases, I don't think there will be an issue but no guarantees.


----------



## BonzaiTree

There are two 200mm fans on top of the HAF X I believe, but I'm not sure if they include mounts for two 140's.

And really, I suppose it wouldn't be a big deal if I had to drill a few holes, lol.

I don't have the case yet, just curious.


----------



## dezmick

I am wanting to know if a H90 will fit in a Corsair 650 D at the rear exhaust fan location, or if my only option would be to mount it up top. Thanks: Mick


----------



## xSneak

Would the h110 fit on the top of a 500r?

I can't seem to find any confirmation on it throughout the internet.


----------



## Radmanhs

it didnt say, but can you fit a h80i in the front of a phantom 410 at least?


----------



## Zamora

Hi Guys,

Looks like it's upgrade time and I need to know if the Corsair H110 cooler will fit in the top of my Coolermaster ATCS 840.

I have a feeling it will fit but need to double check before purchasing.

Cheers


----------



## polycount

hello all, I have one big question







will H110 fit into Thermaltake GT10 at the top? Thanks a lot !


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Hmmm, I dont see the NZXT Source 210 Elite in there.


----------



## trojan92

NZXT Source 210
H80i
Fitted into the rear of the case
No mods required.


----------



## Titaniumhold

Corsair H110 Does fit in a Thermaltake chaser MK-1. Some modding was required (drilling new holes) 4/8 holes in rad secured to case with screws, it doesn't move at all but I used zip-ties through the existing 4 holes in the rad for good measure. Stock thermaltake colorshift 200mm fan(s) 1 or two still fit above rad and the 140mm fans included with the H100 fit also. I have an asrock extreme 6 mobo with a rather tall phase converter heatsink at the top, easily clears this as well.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> NZXT Source 210
> H80i
> Fitted into the rear of the case
> No mods required.


Hey, I'm about to buy that in case you got, early April (black). Does the case panel, behind the motherboard, also come off? Wanted to know if I can easily install the rear part of the H80i cooler, without having to take the whole motherboard out. Thanks.


----------



## elmosworld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> H100 fits in the top of the Define R4 (w/out any modding). Mount it off-set (using 140mm fan mounting holes) if you have tall MOSFIT heatsinks***
> 
> Still a tight fit, but it works


Which motherboard did you use in here?
Will a H110 fit?


----------



## Junkie62

The rad will fit inside the case with the fans on top.The hoses should go toward the front of the case or you will have to remove the rear case fan.Just got mine installed and it fit nicely.Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z68-V Pro.The fans are rattling at high speed so I am going to set up an RMA with Corsair. This is with the Corsair 500R


----------



## Mattyd893

OP updated, I'll try and find some time to research questions that have been asked soon, been mega busy of late. Cheers all!


----------



## Overtorque

Corsair H100i fitted in in the upper ceiling of a Zalman Z11 plus, with fans in push on the top.
Little mod was required as drilling new holes and replace the top fins coverage .
It works at the best in conjunction with the airflow provided by a Corsair AF140 fan mounted in the upper front 5.25 bay area and the rear AF120 fan as exhaust.


----------



## cplifj

Corsair H110 fitted to carbide 300r, minor modding of top grill, either the fans or the rad have to sit on top of the grill.

here is a link : http://www.overclock.net/t/1307044/official-corsair-300r-owners-fan-club-and-guide-post-build-logs-and-mods/120#post_19597739

a radiator grill on top would be even nicer, i have to look for one.


----------



## icsd08063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jotavip*
> 
> Hi. I was able to fit the H100i in my CM690 Nvidia Edition standard case. The only thing is that fixing the radiator on the top was a bit tricky.
> 
> I was only able to fix two screws of the radiator, my motherboard is an Asus Rampage Extreme II, and it have a heatsink sitting in some capacitors above the CPU slot. This heatsink blocked the radiator to be placed in the correct position. But even with only two screws the radiator was firmily attached.
> 
> But I think the temps are high. My CPU is an i7 920. I used Real Temp to measure it
> 
> At 2.6 GHz: 40 on idle and 65 load.
> At 3.2 GHz: 50 idle and 75 load.
> 
> I searched around, and the temps should be around 10 ~ 15 degrees lower. Anyone has suggestions to low the temps?
> 
> below is a picture of my installation:


Good evening from Greece,

Well, recently i upgraded my first PC build, going from s1156 and Core i5 760 to s2011 and Core i7 3930K, keeping some stuff from the first build.
So, my current build consists of:

Intel Core i7-3930K
Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5
Coolermaster V8
G.Skill Ares 32GB @ 1866MHz (10-11-10-30)
Gigabyte GTX460-768I
OCZ Vertex 2 SSD 60GB
Western Digital 640GB CaviarBlack SATA3
Coolermaster Silent Pro M600
Coolermaster CM 690 Pure Black Edition

I was wondering wether the H100i would fit in my case, considering Gigabyte's UD5 motherboard layout.
I really want to go with water cooling. Right now, with V8, core voltage from 0.876V to 1.260V max (depends on load) and cpu speed @ 3.8GHz idle temperature is 30-35 degrees celsius.
Temperature under intel burn test (full load) is 68-73 degrees celsius.

Here's a some pics of my build.


----------



## Tyr03

I was wondering if the H100i will fit on very top (just under the plastic, above the "real" case) of a Nzxt Phantom or a Phantom 410


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cplifj*
> 
> Corsair H110 fitted to carbide 300r, minor modding of top grill, either the fans or the rad have to sit on top of the grill.
> 
> here is a link : http://www.overclock.net/t/1307044/official-corsair-300r-owners-fan-club-and-guide-post-build-logs-and-mods/120#post_19597739
> 
> a radiator grill on top would be even nicer, i have to look for one.


You should look for some of the external shrouds used in this build:

http://www.overclock.net/t/907643/corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower/750#post_14943357

Put your fans up top under the shrouds and your rad inside the case. It should look pretty sweet on your case.


----------



## BradleyW

Hi, I have a 9c diff between hottest and coolest core. Is this normal for the H100i on a 3930k?
The block won't fit on any tighter.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hi, I have a 9c diff between hottest and coolest core. Is this normal for the H100i on a 3930k?
> The block won't fit on any tighter.


Only if it is for your idle temps. Seems like a lot, but I think you'll be OK. I usually only see a 6c-7c difference in idle, BUT what really counts for me is at my Load temps the core temps really tighten up and typically I'll only see a 2c difference between all cores under load. So check the spread under a full load such as P95.

Edit: If there is still a 7c-9c difference under load then I'd try a remount to eliminate uneven pressure due to over tightening/under tightening of one or more screws.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Only if it is for your idle temps. Seems like a lot, but I think you'll be OK. I usually only see a 6c-7c difference in idle, BUT what really counts for me is at my Load temps the core temps really tighten up and typically I'll only see a 2c difference between all cores under load. So check the spread under a full load such as P95.
> 
> Edit: If there is still a 7c-9c difference under load then I'd try a remount to eliminate uneven pressure due to over tightening/under tightening of one or more screws.


Same story at full load. Then again, I have 2 extra cores.
If I re-seat, I will have to use thermal-right chill factor III. Is this as good as what Corsair use on the H100i?
Thanks mate.


----------



## Quesoblanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyr03*
> 
> I was wondering if the H100i will fit on very top (just under the plastic, above the "real" case) of a Nzxt Phantom or a Phantom 410


Yes heres a picture. Use the brackets the Nzxt Phantom came with!

photo.JPG 2730k .JPG file


----------



## chiggx

Hi!

I currently have the Fractal Design R3 case and a Hyper 212+ as cooler. I want to upgrade to watercooling and was looking into either the H100i or H110. I have two questions:

1- Can I mount the H110 radiator on top of my case on the outside? ie will the screw holes line-up?

2-If i do mount it outside, how do i disconnect the tubes from the radiator so I can pass them through the watercooling holes at the back of the case? What are the warranty implications of doing this?

Thanks


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Same story at full load. Then again, I have 2 extra cores.
> If I re-seat, I will have to use thermal-right chill factor III. Is this as good as what Corsair use on the H100i?
> Thanks mate.


Yea Sandy E's I'm not as familiar with building, last 6-core build was a 980X







People's budgets are too tight these days. But a 9c load difference even on a 6 core just seems odd. Maybe post in "Intel CPU's" and seek other Sandy E opinions.

For remount 1st try the constant thumb pressure method ... while keeping pressure on the Corsair block, loosen all your mounting screws then try another (different) "X" pattern when re-tightening. Problem with doing this shortcut, you don't get to visually inspect how even your TIM contact was initially. The Corsair TIM is pretty good stuff but if you do a full remount with TR Chill Factor III ... at most you'd only see a .5c - 1c difference in temps. It may not be the newest/greatest as of late but it still is pretty good TIM, comparable with the very popular MX-4.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggx*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I currently have the Fractal Design R3 case and a Hyper 212+ as cooler. I want to upgrade to watercooling and was looking into either the H100i or H110. I have two questions:
> 
> 1- Can I mount the H110 radiator on top of my case on the outside? ie will the screw holes line-up?
> 
> 2-If i do mount it outside, how do i disconnect the tubes from the radiator so I can pass them through the watercooling holes at the back of the case? What are the warranty implications of doing this?
> 
> Thanks


Well I can answer question 2 for you, it will definitely void your warranty!







Simple solution is to take a Dremmel/Jigsaw and cut a hole at least as large as the Corsair block to feed the block back through to the cpu. You can even get creative with designs if aesthetics are an issue, although once the rad is mounted, no one would notice anyway


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yea Sandy E's I'm not as familiar with building, last 6-core build was a 980X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People's budgets are too tight these days. But a 9c load difference even on a 6 core just seems odd. Maybe post in "Intel CPU's" and seek other Sandy E opinions.
> 
> For remount 1st try the constant thumb pressure method ... while keeping pressure on the Corsair block, loosen all your mounting screws then try another (different) "X" pattern when re-tightening. Problem with doing this shortcut, you don't get to visually inspect how even your TIM contact was initially. The Corsair TIM is pretty good stuff but if you do a full remount with TR Chill Factor III ... at most you'd only see a .5c - 1c difference in temps. It may not be the newest/greatest as of late but it still is pretty good TIM, comparable with the very popular MX-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can answer question 2 for you, it will definitely void your warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution is to take a Dremmel/Jigsaw and cut a hole at least as large as the Corsair block to feed the block back through to the cpu. You can even get creative with designs if aesthetics are an issue, although once the rad is mounted, no one would notice anyway


Well, many have reported a 10c difference on their 3930k's, however I've reduced the gap to 7-8c now.


----------



## Mattyd893

Thanks for additional info, OP has been updated and should be current. If you notice any discrepancies then let me know. Good to see some H90/110 info popping up, a lot more needed. Thanks all.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Hey, I'm about to buy that in case you got, early April (black). Does the case panel, behind the motherboard, also come off? Wanted to know if I can easily install the rear part of the H80i cooler, without having to take the whole motherboard out. Thanks.


Yep, the back panel is also removable


----------



## DasMuse

i have an haf 932 and i want to get a h90... does that fit on the back fan like the h80's?

i searched the forum the best i could for the answer and it kept leading me to this thread, but i see there isn't much info about the h90.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, many have reported a 10c difference on their 3930k's, however I've reduced the gap to 7-8c now.


Great your headed in the right direction, wrong thread but do you care to share how you made a 2c-3c improvement? Did it even involve the H100i?









Yea 10c difference seems normal for the 3930K and no amount of remounting seems to fix the problem







Pretty informative thread ... *[HERE]*


----------



## Noskcaj

can you add the silverstone sg09, it will hold all but the dual-radiator kits.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Great your headed in the right direction, wrong thread but do you care to share how you made a 2c-3c improvement? Did it even involve the H100i?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 10c difference seems normal for the 3930K and no amount of remounting seems to fix the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty informative thread ... *[HERE]*


I just turned the block 90c left or right and remounted.
Is it just me or is the H100i not a great performer?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just turned the block 90c left or right and remounted.
> Is it just me or is the H100i not a great performer?


Not a great performer relative to what? AIO's were never meant to compete with "custom loops" and as compared to say a DH-14, I found the easy access to the mobo/ram, 3c-5c cooler mobo & GPU temps overall, and 2c-3c lower load temps to be a fair trade at appx $10-$15 dollars more on a performance vs $$$ vs convenience scenario. Just my opinion but, I've owned both in previous builds. In 20/20 hindsight I might have paid the extra $50 for the Swiftech H220 over my $90 H100 but it wasn't available 18mos ago. And for the money the H100i (appx $95) compares favorably to it on a purely performance level depending on your end goals. see *[HERE]*









Take your detailed specs/setup, thoughts and even screen shots of benchies over to the Corsair Hydro forum [HERE] and I think you'll find the guys quite helpful in possibly spotting something we might have missed?







You may just have a "hot" running 3930K and a custom loop is your only solution to get those overclocked load temps back down to your expectations?


----------



## I Am The Stig

Hey, i currently have a define r4 and am looking to keep my case temperature low to help out my GPU. I currently have a hyper 212 on an oc'd 2500k and am looking at replacing it with an h80i. Will installing this help with my case temps and air flow since there isn't a huge heatsink blowing hot air into the case?

I was gonna take my exhaust fan and mount it on the top for a second top exhaust fan and use the h80i fan as my rear exhaust.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Not a great performer relative to what? AIO's were never meant to compete with "custom loops" and as compared to say a DH-14, I found the easy access to the mobo/ram, 3c-5c cooler mobo & GPU temps overall, and 2c-3c lower load temps to be a fair trade at appx $10-$15 dollars more on a performance vs $$$ vs convenience scenario. Just my opinion but, I've owned both in previous builds. In 20/20 hindsight I might have paid the extra $50 for the Swiftech H220 over my $90 H100 but it wasn't available 18mos ago. And for the money the H100i (appx $95) compares favorably to it on a purely performance level depending on your end goals. see *[HERE]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your detailed specs/setup, thoughts and even screen shots of benchies over to the Corsair Hydro forum [HERE] and I think you'll find the guys quite helpful in possibly spotting something we might have missed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may just have a "hot" running 3930K and a custom loop is your only solution to get those overclocked load temps back down to your expectations?


Fair point, cheers mate.
Off chance, what should my H100i temp be if the CPU is at 60c right now?
Cheers.

Edit:
H100i Temp = 45c
Pump = 2130 RPM
i7 3930K 3.8GHz HT Turbo
V-core 1.3v (To increase heat)
Ambient 20c
Fan speed medium (Push/Pull)
Rad outside of case
Highest core temp 72c
Average CPU temp 67c

Time to RMA or are these temps normal?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Fair point, cheers mate.
> Off chance, what should my H100i temp be if the CPU is at 60c right now?
> Cheers.
> 
> Edit:
> H100i Temp = 45c
> Pump = 2130 RPM
> i7 3930K 3.8GHz HT Turbo
> V-core 1.3v (To increase heat)
> Ambient 20c
> Fan speed medium (Push/Pull)
> Rad outside of case
> Highest core temp 72c
> Average CPU temp 67c
> 
> Time to RMA or are these temps normal?


Those temps seem quite Normal to me. That's a bit of an odd test though (just a vCore increase). I like to do a base stock settings bench/temps, then OC from there, and of course you'll see some lower temps with different setups, but I wouldn't be worried with those temps. I'm not familiar with the (i) series "Link" software so I can't comment on what measures the H100i temp as stated above and what it should be relative to the CPU core temps. Check out the Corsair Hydro forum and maybe you'll even find another H100i/3930K owner to compare with


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Those temps seem quite Normal to me. That's a bit of an odd test though (just a vCore increase). I like to do a base stock settings bench/temps, then OC from there, and of course you'll see some lower temps with different setups, but I wouldn't be worried with those temps. I'm not familiar with the (i) series "Link" software so I can't comment on what measures the H100i temp as stated above and what it should be relative to the CPU core temps. Check out the Corsair Hydro forum and maybe you'll even find another H100i/3930K owner to compare with


Will do, cheers.
I just increased vcore to quickly generate much higher heat btw.


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Am The Stig*
> 
> Hey, i currently have a define r4 and am looking to keep my case temperature low to help out my GPU. I currently have a hyper 212 on an oc'd 2500k and am looking at replacing it with an h80i. Will installing this help with my case temps and air flow since there isn't a huge heatsink blowing hot air into the case?
> 
> I was gonna take my exhaust fan and mount it on the top for a second top exhaust fan and use the h80i fan as my rear exhaust.


You should see lower case temps if you use the H80i set up in exhaust in your case (not intake as recommended by Corsair). You're correct to use the H80i fans on the H80i. They are high static pressure fans and are made to push/pull air through a thick radiator. I hope you have room for the H80 and adding your 2nd case fan up top. Looks like it could be tight.


----------



## chiggx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well I can answer question 2 for you, it will definitely void your warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple solution is to take a Dremmel/Jigsaw and cut a hole at least as large as the Corsair block to feed the block back through to the cpu. You can even get creative with designs if aesthetics are an issue, although once the rad is mounted, no one would notice anyway


Thanks. I had already been thinking of cutting out my rear fan grill already for noise reasons but I guess now I have another reason


----------



## bond32

Only read through a few pages but didn't see much mention of the Rosewill Thor v2. I just got my stuff in and have the H80i, fits just fine. I'm sure the H100i would fit up top perfect as removing the 230mm fan gives plenty of room.


----------



## GhostHuntr

I bought an H110 a few weeks ago to use in my Cosmos II, where it was NO problem at all to install. But then I thought I wanted a smaller case. Bought the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2, which just came out here in Denmark. Here's the result, though I'm still missing 2 fans for it.



And it's SILENT


----------



## GhostHuntr

Now updated with new pics and push/pull on H110 in a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2


----------



## johnadams

Does anyone know if my H80 will fit in the front of a Fractal Define XL R2 (not sure if tubing will reach that far)? I'm in the market for a new case and want something that will accommodate a H80 in the front with plenty of room behind the mobo tray for cable extensions and management.


----------



## jleslie246

I just finished installing the H100i into a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream. If anyone would like to see the mod just hit me up. The rad is laying on the bottom. Ive heard this is not the best position, but it works great!


----------



## badmojout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams*
> 
> Does anyone know if my H80 will fit in the front of a Fractal Define XL R2 (not sure if tubing will reach that far)? I'm in the market for a new case and want something that will accommodate a H80 in the front with plenty of room behind the mobo tray for cable extensions and management.


I would assume that the H80 should be just fine. The front is actually supposed to be able to accommodate a 120 mm thin rad if I recall correctly. I upgraded from an H80 to H110 so I still have my H80 lying around. When I have to replace my motherboard later this week, I can take a look to see if it does fit.


----------



## GhostHuntr

Changed abit around today, so now I have 2 fans for intake in the top, and the rest as exhaust


----------



## nohackmove

Hi all.

Is there any chance to use H100i on my case Cooler Master Elite 430?
the dealer, i purchased H100i, told me there was no chance to use on it.

Now i am looking for a new case for b plan and interested in using carbidge 300r but i guess it was same as my current case and somebody advised 400r to insert fans inside of case directly installing to radiator of h100i.
but with 400r case is getting bigger and when choose it i can also think other brand products.
i dont want any case bigger than 300r.

when need to decide a new case for new pc build i need usb 3.0 front panel ports and dont need dvdrom slot more than 2 and also dont need hdd slots more than 3-4.

so there i dont know what am i supposed to do.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Will the H100i fit in the Arc Midi 2?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Will the H100i fit in the Arc Midi 2?


Nice pick on your case ... size/performance/$$$









Looks like it will fit just fine with NO Mods even with a push/pull setup, because Fractal was smart to give the user a choice of mounting holes up top. Instead of the typical down the middle mounting holes they also provide holes to mount your rad off-center, towards the left side of the case to clear the Mobo's heatsinks! In this example a pretty beefy Asus P9X79 Pro Motherboard.

Checkout Gar818's video *



* ... he's had way to much coffee (epileptic camera) but you'll be able to see confirmation. And below is his comment that he did not have to drill any additional holes for mounting ...

Gar818
_Hey﻿ Robin, the R3 might have a problem fitting the H100 in a push pull configuration with 4 fans, because the fan holes are placed right in the center of the top of the case. The Arc Midi however has many holes to use from, if you look at the video you can see that the radiator is close to the left side panel therefor allowing room for mounting._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Is there any chance to use H100i on my case Cooler Master Elite 430?
> the dealer, i purchased H100i, told me there was no chance to use on it.
> 
> Now i am looking for a new case for b plan and interested in using carbidge 300r but i guess it was same as my current case and somebody advised 400r to insert fans inside of case directly installing to radiator of h100i.
> but with 400r case is getting bigger and when choose it i can also think other brand products.
> i dont want any case bigger than 300r.
> 
> when need to decide a new case for new pc build i need usb 3.0 front panel ports and dont need dvdrom slot more than 2 and also dont need hdd slots more than 3-4.
> 
> so there i dont know what am i supposed to do.


Well that dealer was right AND wrong ... The h100i will fit but it will take some slight modifications. Only the radiator will fit on the inside of the case and you will have to mod some holes and fit the fans on the outside of the case on top ... doesn't really look that bad and it performs well! See video *



*
If your looking for a new smallish, economical case maybe check out the Arc Midi R2 above ... or *[HERE]*
I can vouch for it's quality/performance/$$$.

And yes you will run into the same problems with the 300R/H100(I) ... and the same guy above thought the H80i would be a better fit ... But not to be, so he did a really nice mod to fit the H80i into the front of the case *



*
Hope that all helps a bit


----------



## BradleyW

It seems that when my CPU reaches the 200w usage, the H100i goes up by 1c per each watt above 200w.


----------



## Tribalinius

The H80i fits in the back of a BitFenix Prodigy. Tubing had to be squeezed a little. It can't be helped with the size of that casing







.


----------



## nohackmove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Well that dealer was right AND wrong ... The h100i will fit but it will take some slight modifications. Only the radiator will fit on the inside of the case and you will have to mod some holes and fit the fans on the outside of the case on top ... doesn't really look that bad and it performs well! See video *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If your looking for a new smallish, economical case maybe check out the Arc Midi R2 above ... or *[HERE]*
> I can vouch for it's quality/performance/$$$.
> 
> And yes you will run into the same problems with the 300R/H100(I) ... and the same guy above thought the H80i would be a better fit ... But not to be, so he did a really nice mod to fit the H80i into the front of the case *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hope that all helps a bit


Thank you for your reply.

I have also been watched months before same video. but i havent mind to read the posts under video that there was some mode was done to drill holes on top to mount fans.
Now i will try to drill some holes tomorrow.

Also i liked the case you mentioned Arc Midi R2 but it is not sold in our markets.

I was thingking about some other models.

*Cooler Master Haf 912 advance* and 922
also another option is that *Aerocool Strike-X* (series) One Advanced (hdd slots are very old fashioned may need to cut them)
Corsair Carbidge 400r also would be good may be the betterr but it is getting bigger and i dont want big case because i will not fill in the case.

if it is possible to setup h100i radiator and push fans inside case i would like to prefer *Haf 912*. Because i found a used one near to my place.


----------



## antitauon

*H110 + Fractal Design Define R4* (front): http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/282949-29-nzxt-kraken-corsair-h110-noctua#10605271

THG forum post with a detailed description of how the guy managed to get the radiator installed in the front. Unfortunately without pictures.


----------



## icsd08063

Well, i managed to fit H100i in my Coolermaster 690 first edition case, having an EATX motherboard also!
I had to driil 2 holes on top in order to mount the radiator. Motherboards heatsinks would not let it mount correctly otherwise.


----------



## nohackmove

Finally i did it.
i found our old tools and drilled four screw holes. then mounted the radiator at top and outside of case located fans and used 8 long screws came with h100i only to install kit.
then located cpu parts

know h100i work fine.
i did disable front usb ports to be able to connect corsair link cable.
also took of one of my memories.
when insert 2 memories system did not boot reset itself continiously. when take off one of memories system start well but needs to make defaults of bios.

there is something else that at first start each time till the windows loading logo passes fans were rounding at highest speed than turn to normal after that logo disappear and os loads.
is this sound and also highest speeds of fan at startuos normal?


----------



## jleslie246

Got a new case and installed my H100i into Fractal R4 TOP position with no problems at all. I dont understand why people say it doesnt fit or you have to put it in the front. Hose length appears to be an issue going with front mount, and you loose your extra HDD bays.

Again, R4 TOP postition works perfectly. Clears my DIMS which go all the way to the top edge of my ASUS M4A88T-V EVO


----------



## Anyway

Hey there









I'm new to water cooling so I'd like to ask some questions before I buy the H110. First off .. will it fit my HAF 932 ? I read somewhere that it would require some modding but what kind of modding exactly ? Can I get away with using only some of the screws ? Would that be enough to mount it at the top ? If so, would that have any negative impact on the cooling performance ( if its on the tilt or something) ?


----------



## BradleyW

Add me!


----------



## Desolator2B

Any one know if the h80i fits in a Gamma case?


----------



## bryonhowley

Can confirm that the H100i works in the In Win Grone just not in a push/pull without modding. But it does fin just fine with the 2 stock fans and seems to cool just fine without the need for push/pull.


----------



## dbrisc

Marking for later. Looking at the corsair 500r and want to see the push pull with h100/i. Great idea for a thread btw!


----------



## Avant Garde

Anyone tried H100i with Thermaltake Commander MS-III case?


----------



## Skrumpi

It's not on the list so I thought i'd help out.

I can confirm that the Corsair H90 fits in thew Bitfenix Prodigy at the back if you mount it sideways. There might be clearance issues with some motherboards but with the Asrock Z77E-ITX motherboard it fits fine.


----------



## Avant Garde

What about Raidmax and Cooler Master cases compatibility? Especially for Raidmax because they are cheaper...dont want to spend a little fortune on a case


----------



## nohackmove

*Cooler Master Elite 430 & Corsair H100i Mod*


----------



## Mattyd893

Sorry it's taken so long to come back and update this thread. Been under it all a bit lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> can you add the silverstone sg09, it will hold all but the dual-radiator kits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I just finished installing the H100i into a Thermaltake Tsunami Dream. If anyone would like to see the mod just hit me up. The rad is laying on the bottom. Ive heard this is not the best position, but it works great!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostHuntr*
> 
> Changed abit around today, so now I have 2 fans for intake in the top, and the rest as exhaust


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antitauon*
> 
> *H110 + Fractal Design Define R4* (front): http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/282949-29-nzxt-kraken-corsair-h110-noctua#10605271
> THG forum post with a detailed description of how the guy managed to get the radiator installed in the front. Unfortunately without pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Got a new case and installed my H100i into Fractal R4 TOP position with no problems at all. I dont understand why people say it doesnt fit or you have to put it in the front. Hose length appears to be an issue going with front mount, and you loose your extra HDD bays.
> 
> Again, R4 TOP postition works perfectly. Clears my DIMS which go all the way to the top edge of my ASUS M4A88T-V EVO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryonhowley*
> 
> Can confirm that the H100i works in the In Win Grone just not in a push/pull without modding. But it does fin just fine with the 2 stock fans and seems to cool just fine without the need for push/pull.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrumpi*
> 
> It's not on the list so I thought i'd help out.
> 
> I can confirm that the Corsair H90 fits in thew Bitfenix Prodigy at the back if you mount it sideways. There might be clearance issues with some motherboards but with the Asrock Z77E-ITX motherboard it fits fine.


Thanks for that info gents but I could really do with a picture in your post, doesn't matter if your not a photographer just any pic will do. I haven't added these ones to the OP yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Add me!


Remind me! I tried to find you original post in this thread but got lost somewhere!

*Thanks TomcatV for jumping in this thread and helping people out in my absence!*


----------



## rh pc

Hey guys!

I've read numerous threads about a very similar issue, but I am still not confident which would be best for me. Could I get some advise what the best setup for the H100i in my Antec 1200 case for airflow/max cooling would be?

I know how to mount it in the back of the case (actually ZERO problem when done properly) or the top part of the case underneath the 200mm exhaust. I am not a fan of a front bezel area mounting method, but if that would be the best cooling solution, I would do that.

So, what's the best option for me:

a) H100i mounted at the back (the two Corsair fans pushing air towards the back of the case) which then two 120mm case fans would blow out

or

b) H100i mounted on top (two Corsair fans underneath pushing air over radiator towards the top 200mm fan which then exhausts that warm air.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DUpgrade

It's been awhile since i have posted here. I'm considering a case upgrade and getting a Corsair 650D. Debating if using my H80i in it still or possibly going with an H100i or the new H110?


----------



## danjw

Has anyone tried the H80i in an Antec GX700 on the rear exhaust position? I had read there maybe some clearance issues with closed loop coolers on this case. Thank you for any responses!


----------



## nohackmove

*@Mattyd893*
thanks for adding my mod to first page listings.
İ will make my case tidy then replace new photos soon.


----------



## BradleyW

Hello.
Could someone help me with a few details I need?
What are the specifications for the long screws used on the H100i?
Would it help to use a shraud per fan?
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-120x120x20mm--Shroud--Plexi--Set-of-4_20237.html
If it won't make a difference, what about a gasket?
See here:http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-240mm-Dual-Neoprene-Radiator-Gasket_37397.html

Also, I have my H100i pulling air into the case. What fan would be best suited to pull air out of the rear (140mm fan needed). I was thinking of this:
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Be-Quiet-Case-Fan-Silent-Wings-2-140mm-BQT-T14025-MF-3-140x140x25mm_27689.html

Thank you!


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello.
> Could someone help me with a few details I need?
> What are the specifications for the long screws used on the H100i?
> Would it help to use a shraud per fan?
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Phobya-120x120x20mm--Shroud--Plexi--Set-of-4_20237.html
> If it won't make a difference, what about a gasket?
> See here:http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-240mm-Dual-Neoprene-Radiator-Gasket_37397.html
> 
> Also, I have my H100i pulling air into the case. What fan would be best suited to pull air out of the rear (140mm fan needed). I was thinking of this:
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Be-Quiet-Case-Fan-Silent-Wings-2-140mm-BQT-T14025-MF-3-140x140x25mm_27689.html
> 
> Thank you!


Those are great questions for the Hydro Thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club

The screws are: 6/32 1.25". Shrouds are going to make a minimum of difference in temps, same with gaskets. You may see three c if you use both. Some people claim to see a big difference, and some say they didn't get any difference at all (I'm referring to 25mm thick fans using a 25mm thick shroud). Unless you're talking extreme overclocking on the cutting edge where 1-3c might make a difference, I wouldn't bother.

As for a good rear case fan, any fan will do the job. You will be looking for a fan that has a high cfm, not a fan with a high static pressure. The one you picked out and linked to would likely work fine. It has 60 cfm which is a mid performing fan. It should work OK. It's actually better to have a little more air being pumped into the case than exhausting, providing a positive internal pressure. So, try and make your exhaust a little less than your intake if you can.


----------



## Desolator2B

I can confirm the H80i fits in the Zalman Z12.


----------



## Alpha I Omega

Hey, so your pic for the h80i and the phantom is wrong. Im not sure what case that is, but its certainly not a phantom. And the H80 does NOT fit in the front. Here a pic of it in my case in push pull. Mounts on the back just fine, but requires a little tube twisting.
http://i.imgur.com/w2U6Rb2.jpg


----------



## rh pc

Here is my new H100i setup:

1. Antec 1200

2. Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0

3. AMD FC-8120 @ 4.3Ghz

4. Corsair H100i

5. Gigabyte 7850 2GB (soon Xfire)


----------



## IamPain

so i guess the H80i doesn't fit the Lian Li Q08? What about the H60?

I wonder what other closed loop cooler will fit in the Lian Li Q08


----------



## Ketadine

Hey guys,

I've got a Cooltek Skiron black/red for a computer case and I was wondering if I could fit a H110 on top ?

If not, can I fit a H100 or a H100i ? From the specs of the case it supports 2x 120 mm or 2x 140 mm fans on top, but I would like to know if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## joe2108

Hello. Here My Hackintosh Gear

Processor : Intel i5 3570K (Box) intel LGA 1155
Mobo : MSI z77A-G45 Thunderbolt
VGA GTX 660 Ti 2Gb
Cooling : Corsair 110 -- Push Pull Config
Memory Corsair Veangene 32GB
HDD Seagate 1TB SATA3 x 2
SSD : Corsair Neutron 128GB
PSU : Seasonic MII620 modular
Casing Corsair Veangance C70

*Corsair H110 Push & Pull Setup on Veangance Corsair C70*
Power cable top Fan, round back into casing




*
Temp OC to 4,5GHz*


*Temp OC 4,7GHZ*


Thanks


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> Hello. Here My Hackintosh Gear
> 
> Processor : Intel i5 3570K (Box) intel LGA 1155
> Mobo : MSI z77A-G45 Thunderbolt
> VGA GTX 660 Ti 2Gb
> Cooling : Corsair 110 -- Push Pull Config
> Memory Corsair Veangene 32GB
> HDD Seagate 1TB SATA3 x 2
> SSD : Corsair Neutron 128GB
> PSU : Seasonic MII620 modular
> Casing Corsair Veangance C70
> 
> *Corsair H110 Push & Pull Setup on Veangance Corsair C70*
> 
> Thanks


It's a nice setup but those AF140s in push are not static pressure fans. None the less though it looks great and your temps are awesome.


----------



## joe2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It's a nice setup but those AF140s in push are not static pressure fans. None the less though it looks great and your temps are awesome.


Yes I'm looking for better 14cm fan... ? any suggestion?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joe2108*
> 
> Yes I'm looking for better 14cm fan... ? any suggestion?


Other than Noctua fans, not really. 140mm fans don't seem to be static pressure optimized in a sence. But I would use Noctua fans as they will help with better performance due to their focus flow and square shroud.

Hey, what is the best way to apply thermal paste for the H100i and a 3930K? Also, how can I ensure that I have the best possible mount? Any ways to increase mounting pressure? I remember the days of washer mods


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey, what is the best way to apply thermal paste for the H100i and a 3930K? Also, how can I ensure that I have the best possible mount? Any ways to increase mounting pressure? I remember the days of washer mods


Apply it to the copper block and smooth it out evenly and real thin. I always lay my case on it's side so that I set the block on CPU and press and hold it in place. Each screw can be started but make sure you swap corners when you tighten them evenly, instead of 1, 2, 3, 4 tighten them 1, 4, 2, 3 then repeat until they're secured. You don't want to overtighten anything with these because you risk stripping the threads on the mount and then you'll be stuck with an air cooler until Corsair can handle your RMA.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Apply it to the copper block and smooth it out evenly and real thin. I always lay my case on it's side so that I set the block on CPU and press and hold it in place. Each screw can be started but make sure you swap corners when you tighten them evenly, instead of 1, 2, 3, 4 tighten them 1, 4, 2, 3 then repeat until they're secured. You don't want to overtighten anything with these because you risk stripping the threads on the mount and then you'll be stuck with an air cooler until Corsair can handle your RMA.


Is there some place were I can buy the screws as a backup?
Thank you.


----------



## Abandoned

Yo Yo

I am getting my H110 today for my COMOS 2 case. Will confirm the fitment later today.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha I Omega*
> 
> Hey, so youre pic for the h80i and the phantom is wrong. Im not sure what case that is, but its certainly not a phantom. And the H80 does NOT fit in the front. Here a pic of it in my case in push pull. Mounts on the back just fine, but requires a little tube twisting.
> http://i.imgur.com/w2U6Rb2.jpg


There is more than one version of the NZXT Phantom


----------



## NotAnotherHong

This may be a silly question, but I haven't really had the time to research just yet








Any word on if the H110 will work on the Corsair 350D?


----------



## BradleyW

I can't hit 4.5Ghz with this H100i. I hit 85c with 4 NF F12's in P/P @1200rpm.
100x44, Vcore 1.36v, Ambient 20c.
Normal? I also notice no benefit with P/P on this cooler, in my case at least.
Cheers.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, I'm going to replace my stock fans from my H100 because I just can't stand the sound of them with most likely the AP-15s (unless there are other options) and was wondering, do I also need to get a fan controller? Or could I just plug them into the H100 block/controller?

Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm going to replace my stock fans from my H100 because I just can't stand the sound of them with most likely the AP-15s (unless there are other options) and was wondering, do I also need to get a fan controller? Or could I just plug them into the H100 block/controller?
> 
> Thanks!


Just buy fans that come with a low noise adaptor.


----------



## Ketadine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got a Cooltek Skiron black/red for a computer case and I was wondering if I could fit a H110 on top ?
> 
> If not, can I fit a H100 or a H100i ? From the specs of the case it supports 2x 120 mm or 2x 140 mm fans on top, but I would like to know if anyone else has tried it.


Anyone ?!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm going to replace my stock fans from my H100 because I just can't stand the sound of them with most likely the AP-15s (unless there are other options) and was wondering, do I also need to get a fan controller? Or could I just plug them into the H100 block/controller?
> 
> Thanks!


The Corsair SP120s quet or performance fans come with a 12v to 7v adapter. I happen to use the SP120 quiets without this adapter and can't hear them. With them on I still don't hear them but they're also not running 100% anymore either. I think the range on them is 19-23 dBa.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got a Cooltek Skiron black/red for a computer case and I was wondering if I could fit a H110 on top ?
> 
> If not, can I fit a H100 or a H100i ? From the specs of the case it supports 2x 120 mm or 2x 140 mm fans on top, but I would like to know if anyone else has tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ?!
Click to expand...

That's a unique case so I'm not sure if it would fit or not. You'll have to measure it yourself based on the specs of the H110 + fans. I've measured and folded a cardboard cutout in psudo-fitting fashion to see how a cooler would look top mounted. Keep in mind this particular unit is 2x 140mm so you'll need to be able to fit those or mod some holes for it.

Source: http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html

*Technical Specifications*
• Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
• Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpha I Omega*
> 
> Hey, so youre pic for the h80i and the phantom is wrong. Im not sure what case that is, but its certainly not a phantom. And the H80 does NOT fit in the front. Here a pic of it in my case in push pull. Mounts on the back just fine, but requires a little tube twisting.
> http://i.imgur.com/w2U6Rb2.jpg


I may be wrong but it appears your memory sticks are in the wrong slots. Well one anyway, for duel channel. Sorry if I am mistaken. Just trying to help.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Yep they should be using A2 and B2 for two sticks in dual channel. This assumes that those other slots work I can't see why one would do this on purpose. Good call on that.


----------



## Abandoned

Here is my H110 Fitted in my Cosmos 2.

Fans would only fit in the above compartment.

About 10 degrees down from my h100. Where my H100 was pushing air out, my H110 is pushing air in.


----------



## joe2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> Here is my H110 Fitted in my Cosmos 2.
> 
> Fans would only fit in the above compartment.
> 
> About 10 degrees down from my h100. Where my H100 was pushing air out, my H110 is pushing air in.


Make itu push pull config..
Push using Fan from H110...

You'll get better temp...


----------



## DUpgrade

^ OP said fans won't fit. With that said those AF140s are not static pressure fans so you might want to use the fans that come with it. They're a modified SP140L which should cool much better. If its better than the H100 it's probably the bigger rad helping your temps.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ OP said fans won't fit. With that said those AF140s are not static pressure fans so you might want to use the fans that come with it. They're a modified SP140L which should cool much better. If its better than the H100 it's probably the bigger rad helping your temps.


You are right. In theory it should cool a lot better due to the Static Pressure and all that.

Thought I would do a small test between my AF140 and the Stock Fans on Full speed Full Load.

AF140 Full Speed



Stock Full speed



The temperature difference of the AF and the Stock is not enough to cancel out the noise factor.The Stocks are just to loud on full speed. The AF on the other hand is silent and yet only a few degrees higher temp.

Plus the AF fits my color scheme until they can give me SP140 with the rings. I would stay with these.


----------



## burpx

@Abandoned,

and how's the top grill cover for the Cosmos 2 using the H110 _(edited b/c of typo H100)_ had fans on the outside? Can you still use it or do you need to have the fans exposed?

ps: this is a very good looking PC. 

thanks,
burpx


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burpx*
> 
> @Abandoned,
> 
> and how's the top grill cover for the Cosmos 2 using the H100 fans on the outside? Can you still use it or do you need to have the fans exposed?
> 
> ps: this is a very good looking PC.
> 
> thanks,
> burpx


hey man. When I had the H100 I could do push pull. but not on the h110. There is a few mills still left after the cover is on. No obstruction from the grill.


----------



## AustinL

The H100i with the push pull on the NZXT Phantom really is great. My Friend had to do that and if the top fans blow on the h100i it cools the cpu better i dont how but when he has them blow on the h100i it cools better


----------



## navit

Will the H-80i mounting bracket for AMD work for the H80?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Will the H-80i mounting bracket for AMD work for the H80?


Nope because the front bracket is deisnged to fit the faceplate of the H80i waterblock (and it's magnetic) so it's probably not going to fit right.


----------



## navit

Thanks for your reply, Any idea where to get a replacement bracket set for the h-80?


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, Any idea where to get a replacement bracket set for the h-80?


Yep, right here:

http://www.corsair.com/us/parts/cooling-parts/hydro-series-h60-h80-h100-universal-bracket-kit.html


----------



## Av0id

Anyone here manage to do push pull config with h100i on nzxt phantom 410.. I am having trouble closing the top lid if I try push pull config.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Av0id*
> 
> Anyone here manage to do push pull config with h100i on nzxt phantom 410.. I am having trouble closing the top lid if I try push pull config.


After reviewing the 1st page *[HERE]* (OP H100i / NZXT Phantom 410) of this thread it looks like it is possible, but you will need a "thinner" than normal 120mm fans on top. Maybe you could get user *"Phillyd"* to provide more detailed pictures or more info *[HERE]*

He says you need a 120mm fan that is less than 16mm thick ... maybe *THIS* Scythe Slipstream 120mm x 15mm fan could work?

Or possibly *THIS* 20mm fan (better performance over the 15mm fan above) could work?









IMHO, depending on how high your overclocks are, ambients etc, I doubt you'd would see more than a 1c-2c improvement with 2 of the lesser performing 15mm Slipstreams in a pull postion for a Push/Pull config. As many of us have found a Push/Pull config with the H100/i is "over-rated" for medium to high/medium overclocks even with all 4 fans being the much "Better Performing" standard 25mm thickness


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Av0id*
> 
> Anyone here manage to do push pull config with h100i on nzxt phantom 410.. I am having trouble closing the top lid if I try push pull config.


The difference between push or pull and push/pull on an H100 is negligible. Maybe 1 c if you're lucky. If you move to a thinner fan, you will be removing any benefit you might possibly get from using push/pull. I don't see the point.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> The difference between push or pull and push/pull on an H100 is negligible. Maybe 1 c if you're lucky. If you move to a thinner fan, you will be removing any benefit you might possibly get from using push/pull. I don't see the point.


I have 2 NF F12's on the H100i which uses the same Rad as the H100. I added 2 more NF F12's and it reduced temps by 4-5c. It depends on te fans you use for push pull it would seem.


----------



## Mergatroid

^ I suppose if you're using fans that don't perform as well as the stock fans, then you could be right. Corsair tested the H100 in the lab with the stock fans and they got no difference when adding a second set. Of course, the stock H100 fans performed better than the stock H100i fans as well. I suppose it could also depend on the airflow dynamics of your case since Corsair tested it in a lab.

However, it seems strange to replace the stock fans like that. If people don't replace them with better performing fans, then they must be doing it to reduce the noise. Then they add a second set of fans, increasing the noise again. Go figure.

Even with all this, I have never seen documented data with screen shots and all, showing such a large difference on an H100 by adding a second set of fans with no other changes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ I suppose if you're using fans that don't perform as well as the stock fans, then you could be right. Corsair tested the H100 in the lab with the stock fans and they got no difference when adding a second set. Of course, the stock H100 fans performed better than the stock H100i fans as well. I suppose it could also depend on the airflow dynamics of your case since Corsair tested it in a lab.
> 
> However, it seems strange to replace the stock fans like that. If people don't replace them with better performing fans, then they must be doing it to reduce the noise. Then they add a second set of fans, increasing the noise again. Go figure.
> 
> Even with all this, I have never seen documented data with screen shots and all, showing such a large difference on an H100 by adding a second set of fans with no other changes.


Well, I'd love to show you some print screen evidence and photos of system configuration, however my rig is down.


----------



## DUpgrade

I'll keep my SP120 quiets because they're silent and look boss. My temps are fine too.


----------



## Abandoned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, I'd love to show you some print screen evidence and photos of system configuration, however my rig is down.


He did mention that it depends on the case and system configuration. With my system I did not see a big difference. They only noticeable difference was the noise.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> He did mention that it depends on the case and system configuration. With my system I did not see a big difference. They only noticeable difference was the noise.


Speaking of the H100i, how much better is the eisberg 240L? Sorry for off topic here.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ I suppose if you're using fans that don't perform as well as the stock fans, then you could be right. Corsair tested the H100 in the lab with the stock fans and they got no difference when adding a second set. Of course, the stock H100 fans performed better than the stock H100i fans as well. I suppose it could also depend on the airflow dynamics of your case since Corsair tested it in a lab.
> 
> However, it seems strange to replace the stock fans like that. If people don't replace them with better performing fans, then they must be doing it to reduce the noise. Then they add a second set of fans, increasing the noise again. Go figure.
> 
> Even with all this, I have never seen documented data with screen shots and all, showing such a large difference on an H100 by adding a second set of fans with no other changes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Abandoned*
> 
> He did mention that it depends on the case and system configuration. With my system I did not see a big difference. They only noticeable difference was the noise.
Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better







... I have personally experienced this, AND heard it echoed time and time again over in the Corsair Hydro Thread.

@Bradley ... I'm a big "Fan"







of the Noctua NF F-12's for their Noise to performance ratio but the price/looks







Anyway your push/pull temp improvement is impressive and I look forward to your screenies/pics when your rig is back up, demonstrating how you engineered the exception to the rule








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Speaking of the H100i, how much better is the eisberg 240L? Sorry for off topic here.


Definitely off topic, you need to come over to the Hydro Thread more often







... BUT The Eisberg 240 outperforms the H100i with IB3770k OC 4.6GHz/1.3v by appx 5c-6c producing about the same noise level as the H100i in "Performance" mode, 2yr vs 5yr warranties ... AND @ $180 I'D TAKE THE H220 ($140) anyday over the Eisberg








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, I run from 2 sp120's to 4 sp120's and had no luck. Repeated test with NF F12's and there you have it, 5c difference between 2 and 4 NF F12's.


Well not exactly the testing parameters you promised ... we'll just have to take you at your "word" I guess


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have personally experienced this, AND heard it echoed time and time again over in the Corsair Hydro Thread.
> 
> @Bradley ... I'm a big "Fan"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the Noctua NF F-12's for their Noise to performance ratio but the price/looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway your push/pull temp improvement is impressive and I look forward to your screenies/pics when your rig is back up, demonstrating how you engineered the exception to the rule


Well, I run from 2 sp120's to 4 sp120's and had no luck. Repeated test with NF F12's and there you have it, 5c difference between 2 and 4 NF F12's.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Fits in push/pull in the InWin Dragon Rider, you just need a slightly longer screw. Don't know if that counts as modding. It fits in push/pull all inside the case though with normal sized fans. No real restrictions (unless your ram has the worlds largest heatsink)


----------



## D-an-W

Folks, I think I am set on modding my old Lian-Li case to accept the Corsair Hydro H80i so had a measure up today.

I think I have _just_ about enough room for it, do you think it will be ok in there?

I have an extra 25mm on the top and bottom which from what I can tell is enough for the radiator.


----------



## fishhawk

The inwin dragon rider will fit a h100 with 120x25 and a set of 120x38,s on my set up in push pull.
But I modded it now to add a thicker rad with a 25mm shroud.


----------



## fishhawk

From the pic you are showing, I would say tight, but the h80 should fit .


----------



## D-an-W

Thanks fishhawk, I guess I can always remove a bit of material from one of the Noctua fans that I will be using if it's too tight?


----------



## 420Killah

Hey everyone, first time poster here!
Im about to order the CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced and I was wondering if anyone had any experience in fitting a Corsair H100i at the top of the case?
I have seen a few people posting things with the rad at the front of the case but modding is sadly not an option for this build.
From what I THINK I have came across you can fit the rad at the top but with no fans inside of the case? Im looking to have a push, pull effect on the rad so two fans inside and two literally outside of the case (by removing the plastic mesh filter thing on the top)
Any reply would be much appreciated!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420Killah*
> 
> Hey everyone, first time poster here!
> Im about to order the CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced and I was wondering if anyone had any experience in fitting a Corsair H100i at the top of the case?
> I have seen a few people posting things with the rad at the front of the case but modding is sadly not an option for this build.
> From what I THINK I have came across you can fit the rad at the top but with no fans inside of the case? Im looking to have a push, pull effect on the rad so two fans inside and two literally outside of the case (by removing the plastic mesh filter thing on the top)
> Any reply would be much appreciated!


No go for a push/pull on top without removing the handle Edit: Well I guess you could use the highly inefficient "thin" fans previously mentioned *HERE* post#763 ... and actually even fitting the stock 2 fan H100i on the top is not ideal as the case grill on top will NOT re-latch completely









See *



* video at the 8:40 min mark


----------



## 420Killah

Thanks for the reply man! Yeah I decided that I would more or less copy his idea but try to get my hands on some low profile fans for above it. I just ordered my CM Storm Scout 2 so I should have it here by Tuesday and then a build log!


----------



## burpx

just a quickie on the compatibility thread (for 1st page addition), I've tried H110 with Cosmos II and it fits perfectly, no need for any modding whatsoever. Rad sits below top of the case, while fans will sit above it, however still under the top cover. very nice fittings...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burpx*
> 
> just a quickie on the compatibility thread (for 1st page addition), I've tried H110 with Cosmos II and it fits perfectly, no need for any modding whatsoever. Rad sits below top of the case, while fans will sit above it, however still under the top cover. very nice fittings...


Pics or didn't happen. j/k of course


----------



## Desolator2B

I have an issue, and I was curious if there is any way to potentially fix it WITHOUT RMAing, and my RMA is actually up, the 30 days has passed.

The radiator screw holes have indeed stripped, any way to fix this?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> I have an issue, and I was curious if there is any way to potentially fix it WITHOUT RMAing, and my RMA is actually up, the 30 days has passed.
> 
> The radiator screw holes have indeed stripped, any way to fix this?


Get screws that are bigger than 3/16 and it might work. Problem is once threads are gone it's just a hole so you need something that will fit in it to anchor the screws. Don't overtighten that's usually what causes this issue.


----------



## BeoWulfie

I have the Thermaltake Chaser MK-I case, and unfortunatly due to the high heatsinks from my motherboard, (MSI z77 MPower) the H100i does not fit, the radiator fits fine, but cant mount the fans because of the heatsink surrounding my cpu on my motherboard, but im sure if your willing to drill new holes and maybe put the radiator in the "top case" and mount the fans under it through the holes you drill yourself it could be done, but i dont have the equipment to mod my case like that.

So just a heads up, If you have the Thermaltake Chaser MK-I case, and thinking about getting a H100i, make sure your heatsinks from the motherboard surrounding the CPU ain't to high.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> I have an issue, and I was curious if there is any way to potentially fix it WITHOUT RMAing, and my RMA is actually up, the 30 days has passed.
> 
> The radiator screw holes have indeed stripped, any way to fix this?


It is made of aluminum which is a very soft metal. The threads simply strip out when over tightened. I would go to the hardware store and find small nuts to put on the back side. There is a tiny gap between the fins and the hole. You can put the nut between the hole and fins then tighten the screw into the nut. Should work fine. A tiny drop of superglue can be used to hold the nut in place. Do this before trying to mount it all together. Good luck.


----------



## Dynamo11

I don't suppose anyone knows if the H110 would go in the top of the CM 690 II? The H100 fits there so all logic says that so will the H110 as there's mounting holes for both 120mm and 140mm in the top.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> I have an issue, and I was curious if there is any way to potentially fix it WITHOUT RMAing, and my RMA is actually up, the 30 days has passed.
> 
> The radiator screw holes have indeed stripped, any way to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of aluminum which is a very soft metal. The threads simply strip out when over tightened. I would go to the hardware store and find small nuts to put on the back side. There is a tiny gap between the fins and the hole. You can put the nut between the hole and fins then tighten the screw into the nut. Should work fine. A tiny drop of superglue can be used to hold the nut in place. Do this before trying to mount it all together. Good luck.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't advise putting anything between the rad and fan beucase you'll run the risk of having a gap instead of the fan right up against the rad. I don't know if the holes on the rad go all the way through or not, can't remember if mine does. Glue will indeed void your warranty. That being said, I'm not sure if you can RMA or not considering you stripped them and it's not a defective product. Usually these have at least a 2 year warrenty on them, but you'll have to go through Corsair not the store you bought it from. You can always try the retailer but I highly doubt you'll get anywhere.


----------



## donhkzjeronc

hi guys,

I have Lancool k62 red. it's been a year that I used h80 cooler inside.
Now I wondering to get h110 to support haswell later, since the h100i using 120mm fan that can't fit in my case without some metal surgery. (k62 top fan - 140mm)
So that I decide to buy h110, not sure but the plan is put the fans on top like normal, then the rad hang inside the case, right below the metal surface. I haven't measure it but hope it (rad) fit without get contact with ram and all will work perfectly.
Maybe anyone here ever made this configuration with k62 + h110 ??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Swag

Here is my H100i installed in my C70 Military Green case!


----------



## Desolator2B

Alright, thanks guys! I'll give some of those a shot. O: if nothing else, I'll go and pick up another 120 or 240 rad


----------



## danilon62

Anyone knows if a NOX coolbay VX can handle a double radiator? like the H100, in the top of the case


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> It is made of aluminum which is a very soft metal. The threads simply strip out when over tightened. I would go to the hardware store and find small nuts to put on the back side. There is a tiny gap between the fins and the hole. You can put the nut between the hole and fins then tighten the screw into the nut. Should work fine. A tiny drop of superglue can be used to hold the nut in place. Do this before trying to mount it all together. Good luck.


That's a good idea for correcting that fault.

He could also purchase a similar sized tap from a hardware store with matching screws and carefully retap the holes to a slightly larger size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I wouldn't advise putting anything between the rad and fan beucase you'll run the risk of having a gap instead of the fan right up against the rad. I don't know if the holes on the rad go all the way through or not, can't remember if mine does. Glue will indeed void your warranty. That being said, I'm not sure if you can RMA or not considering you stripped them and it's not a defective product. Usually these have at least a 2 year warrenty on them, but you'll have to go through Corsair not the store you bought it from. You can always try the retailer but I highly doubt you'll get anywhere.


I think he's saying to put the nuts between the hole and the fins, not between the rad and the fans. I believe I have seen people say they have had their H100 exchanged because of stripped holes. Some people have had excess paint in the holes, causing the screws to be extraordinarily tight and stripping the holes. This could be the case here as well.

I do agree though that any modding, even just gluing a nut in, would likely void the warranty. It is a decent solution to the problem though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator2B*
> 
> Alright, thanks guys! I'll give some of those a shot. O: if nothing else, I'll go and pick up another 120 or 240 rad


Just contact Corsair. I bet they will replace it for you. It could have been the paint issue mentioned above.

Of course, one last option is to go to a hardware store and purchase some self tapping screws the same length, but slightly larger.

Don't try replacing the rad since the system is sealed. If you do you will likely have to start maintaining it like an open loop because of bacteria and algae.

It would actually be easier to drill the mounting holes to the next size up, purchase a tap from a hardware store the same size along with some screws, retap the holes and use the new screws.

Personally, I would contact Corsair before doing anything else.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced, H100i top mount, push only. Radiator is inside the case, so there is possibly room for a set of pull fans outside with no mods but I have not tried yet.

My only modification was cutting a small notch in the fan housing to accommodate my RAM. Note that the RAM heatsinks would have cleared no problem, it was the PCB of my RAM that interfered.







*Prime95 @ 4.6GHz*


----------



## nobruds

Hello

I have a question about the H110

Sorry to ask, but I didn't found the Cooler Master Cosmos S in that list, but searching on google, I did found some posts saying that the H110 fits on the Cosmos S

Can someone please confirm that ? The H110 fits on Cosmos S ?

thanks


----------



## jleslie246

Thanks for the support Megatroid. And yes. superglue could be messy. I was meaning to suggest a very tiny drop just to hold the nut in place during the mounting process. This can easily be removed with denatured alcohol on a qtip if an RMA is required. Threading new holes is easy in an engine block, but on thin aluminum it could be a challenge not to strip out the new holes as well. And d's nuts are cheaper than the tooling to make said holes







Keep your original hardware (the bolts are plenty long enough) and add nutz. Try it without glue 1st. No mess no fuss.


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, is a H100i going to fit in a NZXT Lexa S case? And in push-pull without having fans on the outside?
I've been looking at the case secondhand from a clanmate of mine, but we live too far apart for me to just test it..

Case does have 2x 120/140mm top mounted fan holes, but I have no idea whether it'll fit or how many fans it'll support.


----------



## RNALTD

Cooler Master Elite 430 case with Corsair H80i installed in push/pull set-up with airflow from outside inward. Plenty of room with the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 motherboard. As mentioned in other CM E430 posts you need to get the CPU power cable in place before H80i installation. As known, cable management is very limiting with this case but workable. The cooler runs great overclocking AMD FX-8350 to 4.5 MHz at stock voltage with temps in the low 30's. I have 2 intake fans (front, and side cover) and 2 exhaust fans on top.


----------



## jleslie246

Fractal R4 with H100i


----------



## jleslie246

Fractal R4 with H100i (view 2)


----------



## CTRaider

Corsair H100i fits in a Rosewill Blackhawk with lots of modding.
BTW, that is NOT the Ultra version.
Here is the proof:


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRaider*
> 
> Corsair H100i fits in a Rosewill Blackhawk with lots of modding.
> BTW, that is NOT the Ultra version.
> Here is the proof:


Lol I was gunna say, you need to mod the ultra version to fit that. Very classy!


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Personally, I think the H100 would pretty much fit in any case with lots of modding. I don't think that's really the purpose of this thread.


----------



## billyevans

H110 and everything smaller fits in the Corsair 350D mATX case, although any rad 240mm+ seems to make the top 5.25" bay unusable..


----------



## nohackmove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinmi*
> 
> wow, looking at that clearance space, is it possible to put a push pull setup in there ?


is that Level 10 GTS?
İ am looking for a psuless case for h100i right now.
if gts is capable with h100i it would be a good choice for me.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> is that Level 10 GTS?
> İ am looking for a psuless case for h100i right now.
> if gts is capable with h100i it would be a good choice for me.


Your looking for what? A PSUless case? You mean like 99% of cases that dont come with one...


----------



## nohackmove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Your looking for what? A PSUless case? You mean like 99% of cases that dont come with one...


Looking for a case that capable for h100i Push or pull at top of it.
also i realy dont need a PSU cuz i have it already


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> Looking for a case that capable for h100i Push or pull at top of it.
> also i realy dont need a PSU cuz i have it already


Well whats your price range? Also the only cases I know of that have PSU's built in are small form factor cases and really cheap mid towers.


----------



## Cadavra

Do you know if the H110 will also fit on the top of the arc midi R2?


----------



## GeneralKrispy

Azza Genesis 9000, fits on top with plenty of room but a bit of a stretch on the hoses. Rear or bottom mount is perfect!


----------



## cravinmild

I have put the H110 into my HAF 932 and posted a pic log of sorts. Its not hard if you don't mind a little bit of a unorthodox mount. I used 120mm on the top of the rad with the stock 140mm below the rad. This allowed for the stock 120mm mounting holes of the case to line up with the upper 120mm fans. Seems to work just fine. After a few weeks of use temps are 30-31c across all four cores currently. games max out around 48c with some benchmarking (stock cpu) around 54c. There is some mild fan noise but hardly [email protected] and [email protected]

Here is a linky to the pics
http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/22750#post_19922404


----------



## Newt182

Just put the H100i in my Antec 1200, push pull and at the back on the two 120mm fans.

The links on the first page need to be updated, the first link links to a post that says " Fits in the antec 1200 push/pull but u can only get two screws in but it is rock solid." but that is wrong. If you follow this guide: 



 you will get ALL the screws in. The second link only links to the main page.

Also pics from my install: http://imgur.com/otXwLv0,Assp9RU,GmHLYKU,iNIHK8a,aMNAEeo


http://imgur.com/otXwLv0




http://imgur.com/Assp9RU




http://imgur.com/GmHLYKU




http://imgur.com/iNIHK8a




http://imgur.com/aMNAEeo



It is a very tight fit! Also the top PCI-E/PCI slot will not be able to be used. The second slot will have a small gap of about 5-8mm between the bottom of the radiator and the card that uses the 2nd slot, as you can see from the pics.


----------



## Skeggy

sup guys
Hard to read all of 82 pages. So i hope for a one simple answer for a simpler question. Will H110 fit into CM HAF X without additional modding of the case?
TY.


----------



## GhostHuntr

#813 I unfortunately think you have to mod it a bit, since it's built with 200mm fans in mind, but I'm not sure since it's been a long time since I had my HAF X


----------



## polycount

Hi, anyone know that case Thermaltake Level 10 GT will fit Corsair 2x H90? I would like to hook 2 x H90 on E5-2690 in thermaltake case, or what can You recommend a case - E-ATX that fit double Corsair H90.


----------



## rayweil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here is my H100i installed in my C70 Military Green case!


What's your temps like?

Thanks.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polycount*
> 
> Hi, anyone know that case Thermaltake Level 10 GT will fit Corsair 2x H90? I would like to hook 2 x H90 on E5-2690 in thermaltake case, or what can You recommend a case - E-ATX that fit double Corsair H90.


Probably, but why would you want to. Ugly, waist of money.
Try the Corsair 800D. Or the 650D, I think it will fit in there. Also look at the Coolermaster HAF 932 or the Rosewill Thor V2. If you really want something large, have a looksy at the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra. Absolutely massive case that will be able to fit anything you want. You could fit 2 H100's in that thing and have room left over.


----------



## octhis

I've used the search function but didn't find the answer so my question is, does anyone know if the H100/i fits the Antec 1100 ?


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhis*
> 
> I've used the search function but didn't find the answer so my question is, does anyone know if the H100/i fits the Antec 1100 ?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=will+the+corsair+h100+fit+in+the+antec+1100


----------



## octhis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=will+the+corsair+h100+fit+in+the+antec+1100


Why bother having a forum then ?
And if there is info on it why wasn't the list updated with that info ?
Would be useful to have everything in one place .


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhis*
> 
> Why bother having a forum then ?


...... The forum is for discussion, tips and hints, and THINGS YOU CAN'T EASILY GOOGLE!!!

*EDIT* Its a resource, just like google.


----------



## octhis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> ...... The forum is for discussion, tips and hints, and THINGS YOU CAN'T EASILY GOOGLE!!!
> 
> *EDIT* Its a resource, just like google.


Ok. I thought there would be someone here who actually has an Antec 1100 and could post some pics and get it listed on the first page. I didn't want an immediate reply but if someone sees it, it would be good to post it.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octhis*
> 
> Ok. I thought there would be someone here who actually has an Antec 1100 and could post some pics and get it listed on the first page. I didn't want an immediate reply but if someone sees it, it would be good to post it.


If you actually took the time to click the link (you probably didn't) you would have seen that the very first link is to this forum, someone asking the very same question. Since you're obviously too busy to click it, here is the link to the very first google search result, http://www.overclock.net/t/1257729/corsair-h100-into-a-antec-1100.

You would be suprised what a simple google search can turn up.


----------



## octhis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> If you actually took the time to click the link (you probably didn't) you would have seen that the very first link is to this forum, someone asking the very same question. Since you're obviously too busy to click it, here is the link to the very first google search result, http://www.overclock.net/t/1257729/corsair-h100-into-a-antec-1100.


I did click the link. It was a google thingy, "That wasn't hard, was it."
Really very funny. I didn't want to say this because I didn't want to go off topic.
Maybe instead of being funny, just link the actual page next time yeah ?
Guess what, I did Google, and the 3 or 4 result that came up for me was this wc compatibility thread (which I have been on a few times now).
So I didn't see the A1100 listed and commented if anyone will be kind enough in the future to please verify here and get it listed here.
Note the words HERE (this thread).


----------



## anothergeek

H80 fits in my Corsair 300R no problem

I've seen some motherboards with large VRM heatsinks, so your results may vary locating the radiator just above the socket

Remove the HDD cage and you could place the H100 up front as intake in the 300R. You still get two fans because the front intake is tucked inside the front anyway (push pull). The top could work an H100 but not recommended as much as the front. One day I might do a custom gpu double block with a 240 rad cyclinder res in front, keeping the H80 AIO CPU under.


----------



## lordhinton

For the front monted radiator it isnt that easy i had to modify the fan holes so that i could mount a rad there


----------



## CTRaider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Personally, I think the H100 would pretty much fit in any case with lots of modding. I don't think that's really the purpose of this thread.


I certainly understand your point. There was a reason I was motivated to post this.

I was explicitly told it would fit. I told them the specific motherboard and RAM. This was told to me by a Rosewill Tech who supposedly knew all about Rosewill cases. I called back two separate times. And on both occasions, I was assured it would fit this case, no problem. :-/

In posting I hoped that I could spare someone else all the expense, even after they may have called Rosewill. Because there is no way someone in their right mind would spend the same amount of money to ship this case back, that it cost them to purchase.


----------



## Mattyd893

Sorry All, I've been mega busy recently, I'll get on over the weekend and make sure this thread gets updated.

Thanks to the regulars for keeping info flowing.


----------



## HiCZoK

H90 in fractal 3000?

Will it fit ?
or maybe other water kit ? for 2500k at 5ghz or little below


----------



## Mergatroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRaider*
> 
> I certainly understand your point. There was a reason I was motivated to post this.
> 
> I was explicitly told it would fit. I told them the specific motherboard and RAM. This was told to me by a Rosewill Tech who supposedly knew all about Rosewill cases. I called back two separate times. And on both occasions, I was assured it would fit this case, no problem. :-/
> 
> In posting I hoped that I could spare someone else all the expense, even after they may have called Rosewill. Because there is no way someone in their right mind would spend the same amount of money to ship this case back, that it cost them to purchase.


Ouch. Someone deserves a good spanking. Lets just hope it's a girl.


----------



## shadow99tr

Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz v1.2 || Asus p8z77-v pro Mainboard ||2 GB MSI Lightning gtx 680 || Corsair neutron gtx 120 gb Solid State Drive || Corsair Vengeance 16000mhz cl9 2x4gb 1.5v || Western Digital green 500 gb || Seasonic x 80+ 850w Gold PSU || Corsair H110 || Thermaltake level 10gt || || Acer gnhbmid 23.6'' 3D Led Monitör || Logitech Rumble gamepad ||Xbox wifi gamepad Logitech x530 5+1 Ses Sistemi || Razer Deathhadder 3200 v2 mouse


----------



## Mergatroid

^ Why did you post that here? Talk about completely the wrong thread.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Why did you post that here? Talk about completely the wrong thread.


Why not? He is showing us his H110. I also posted shots like this to show my H100i many months ago and nobody had a problem.


----------



## Tartaros

Anyone knows if the the h110 fits in the front on the XL R2?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> ^ Why did you post that here? Talk about completely the wrong thread.


I don't see the issue here. Granted so many pictures requires you to scroll more they do have an H110 in there. I would have liked to see a pic with the side panel on it to block those lights though. I posted my rig back when I installed my H80i so it's all good.


----------



## tarunagg

Hello Friends
I have Just Build My New PC
with Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard I5 3570k CPU

Its Hot Season Here In India Room Temp Is 35-40 So Intel Cpu Cooler Is not Performing well Here are My Current results

I have CM690 Advance II With 8 120MM fans Installed(5 intake 3Exhaust)
With Out Overclocking
Minmum Cpu Temp 48'C
Maximm CPU Temp 78"C(And sometimes 85'C)

So i was thinking to buy Corsair H80i does it perform better how much difference i can see in CPU temp


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarunagg*
> 
> Hello Friends
> I have Just Build My New PC
> with Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard I5 3570k CPU
> 
> Its Hot Season Here In India Room Temp Is 35-40 So Intel Cpu Cooler Is not Performing well Here are My Current results
> 
> I have CM690 Advance II With 8 120MM fans Installed(5 intake 3Exhaust)
> With Out Overclocking
> Minmum Cpu Temp 48'C
> Maximm CPU Temp 78"C(And sometimes 85'C)
> 
> So i was thinking to buy Corsair H80i does it perform better how much difference i can see in CPU temp


You should really be asking "Performance" questions in *THIS* thread









But for a quick answer, it is a night and day difference in improving "Load" temps between the stock HSF and the H80i,. On average you'll see about a 20c improvement depending on your setup and overclock, if any









Although *THIS* review is w/Sandy Bridge you will see similar results with Ivy bridge, just search the Corsair Hydro thread linked above if you need more confirmation


----------



## nohackmove

I live in Turkey and my options on my mind are Corsair Cases that are 500R , C70 or Obsidian 550D.

I would rather prefer 550D as it seemed as tidy and cool also there is no vent at front it has only air vents for places where case fans can be mounted and al those vents have covers to disable them.

But there is a question on my mind that will it be capable for my system?
I had cooler Corsair H100i and Mother board MSI P67A-GD65. M.B. has cooler pipe above the cpu slot.
so it need a space between top of the case and M.B.
I will mount rad on top and between rad and M.B. i will mount fans to push air from case to outside as exhaust.

If it fit with my system i choose 550D
Otherwise will look for other two.
Also i found a 550D second hand and half price of current pricing. it is 300 Turkish Liras if you buy new one and i found at price of 150 T.L.

but realy did not like that case seem ugly to me. and there is vents in front means lots of dust. although there will be filter for dust outside of front panel will keep dust on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Well whats your price range? Also the only cases I know of that have PSU's built in are small form factor cases and really cheap mid towers.


----------



## BradleyW

Does oxidation on the block cause a loss of performance on the H100i?

Thank you.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does oxidation on the block cause a loss of performance on the H100i?
> 
> Thank you.


If you see the copper block starting to turn green you can try cleaning it. I've seen some people use a sander and lap the surface back to a shiny looking copper. No idea if performance changes however you want to make sure the surface is clean for the TIM to make proper contact. Did you buy one used that was living in a box for awhile or something of the sort? How old is the unit?


----------



## ledzepp3

Any idea of an H110/ NZXT Kraken X60 fitting in the roof of a Fractal R4?


----------



## Belial

I plan to get an x60 (same thing as h110), can you put it in a bitfenx shinobi or nzxt source 210 or similar case with 2x120 on the front if you remove the hdd bays and such? Basically, can it be mounted on 2x120mm fan slots with 15mm spacing (they both use 15mm, i think corsair had a typo saying 20mm at one point)...

Thanks.


----------



## jongbot

I have a Define R4, rear mounted h90 in push/pull
see pics


----------



## Belial

Will a bitfenix shinobi be able to hold a Corsair h110 if you mod it a bit, but dont remove the CD bay? Basically, is there 312mm of space from the bottom of the case inside to the bottom of the CD bay?

Thanks.


----------



## kelpt

Anyone know if the IN WIN GT1 will fit a h100i rad on top?


----------



## shadow99tr

Hello,

I don't speak english sorry..






weather temperature 29-30c

My computer use i7 3770k 1.2v 4500mhz ..

corsair h110 fan rpm 600 silent profil ---idle 34-36c ----prime 95 %100 63c
1000rpm idle 29-30c ----prime 95 %100 58c-59c

No problem

Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4.5 Ghz v1.2 || Asus p8z77-v pro Mainboard ||2 GB MSI Lightning gtx 680 || Corsair neutron gtx 120 gb Solid State Drive || Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz cl9 2x4gb 1.5v || Western Digital green 500 gb || Seasonic x 80+ 850w Gold PSU || Corsair H110 || Thermaltake level 10gt || || Acer gnhbmid 23.6'' 3D Led Monitör || Logitech Rumble gamepad ||Xbox wifi gamepad Logitech x530 5+1 Ses Sistemi || Razer Deathhadder 3200 v2 mouse

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f7/900x900px-LL-f79b3b6a_20130608_143020.jpeg

more photos page 84..


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Any idea of an H110/ NZXT Kraken X60 fitting in the roof of a Fractal R4?


I have the H100i and it fits with wiggle room in the top of my R4 so I would say yes but you may have to off set it toward the side of the case.


----------



## nohackmove

Hi everybody.

At last i got a new case and mounted all my system and H100i on it.
I got Corsair Vengeance C70 White.
Disabled HDD slots and used a dvdrom slot for my only disk Corsair SSD
Now there is lots of room for air.


----------



## navit

And some cable management !


----------



## DUpgrade

^ This. Do this ASAP!


----------



## Swag

Swag's Venus:


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Swag's Venus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice! Another D14 "convert"







... You should come over *HERE* and expand on your comparative thoughts/opinions and results ... even post some screenies comparing the D14/H100i to each other. Would be interesting to hear your thoughts especially with 4.8/5.? overclocks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Swag's Venus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice! Another D14 "convert"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... You should come over *HERE* and expand on your comparative thoughts/opinions and results ... even post some screenies comparing the D14/H100i to each other. Would be interesting to hear your thoughts especially with 4.8/5.? overclocks
Click to expand...

Yup, I converted because it was cleaner than the D14.







And the main reason why I chose not to post a talk about it was because I didn't really take pictures. The temp drops were 9C - 11C on each core. It was actually shocking, the drop... On my high overclocks.


----------



## nohackmove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> And some cable management !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ This. Do this ASAP!


Yeppp. I will do that A.S.A.P. i found time.
but with stock cables it will still look weird


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> And some cable management !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ This. Do this ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeppp. I will do that A.S.A.P. i found time.
> but with stock cables it will still look weird
Click to expand...

Cable management is primarily for stock cables because less is more. Anyone who takes the time to sleeve their cables or get some extensions still manages their cables but at least htey look good. I'm not in the group that thinks you should go running them under the mobo or pull them so tight the mobo headers might snap off.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> And some cable management !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ This. Do this ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeppp. I will do that A.S.A.P. i found time.
> but with stock cables it will still look weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cable management is primarily for stock cables because less is more. Anyone who takes the time to sleeve their cables or get some extensions still manages their cables but at least htey look good. I'm not in the group that thinks you should go running them under the mobo or pull them so tight the mobo headers might snap off.
Click to expand...

You don't have to pull tight for the mobo headers, I don't do it and my cables look just fine. If you simply don't want to pay the premium for sleeved cables, don't worry about it. It doesn't make that much of a difference unless you're constantly staring at it or showing it off to other people.


----------



## 420Killah

I got my H100i in the top of a CM Storm Scout 2 without modding. I only have a push pull effect on half of the rad itself tho, if you want a push pull effect you will need to get some low profile fans to fit under the handle. Anyways heres my H100i in the case


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nohackmove*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> And some cable management !
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ This. Do this ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeppp. I will do that A.S.A.P. i found time.
> but with stock cables it will still look weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cable management is primarily for stock cables because less is more. Anyone who takes the time to sleeve their cables or get some extensions still manages their cables but at least htey look good. I'm not in the group that thinks you should go running them under the mobo or pull them so tight the mobo headers might snap off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to pull tight for the mobo headers, I don't do it and my cables look just fine. If you simply don't want to pay the premium for sleeved cables, don't worry about it. It doesn't make that much of a difference unless you're constantly staring at it or showing it off to other people.
Click to expand...

You don't have to have sleeved cables to do proper cable management. It's just about making things look cleaner and does take some time. Do sleeved cables look better than standard ones? Depends on what stock cables your PSU comes with and if it's non-modular, semi, or full modular I suppsoe. With this particular situation the case has a window so OP is looking at it and they did post some pics on OCN so others are too.


----------



## Jahocowi

An H110 should fit fine in the Corsair 650D, right?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahocowi*
> 
> An H110 should fit fine in the Corsair 650D, right?


Yep it'll fit just fine. Put your fans in pull behind the rad. I've seen people put two of those AF140s in front of them but they are not static pressure fans so it's mostly for asthetics if you feel like spending ~$40 on fans to make it look boss.


----------



## Jahocowi

Thanks.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys, would a H90 fit on top of the Fractal design Define mini? the H90 list doesn't show any thing.


----------



## gumbie

I'm going to assume I have a really bad mount on my h100i o_o

I hate remounting









Ambient is 13c

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/pd90.jpg/


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> I'm going to assume I have a really bad mount on my h100i o_o
> 
> I hate remounting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient is 13c
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/pd90.jpg/


Most likely. Those temps don't look right for 4.5ghz for H100i at all. Could be bad mount or the block isn't making proper contact. Not good though you're probably going to have to remount that and make sure you use even pressure on the block when you secure it.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Most likely. Those temps don't look right for 4.5ghz for H100i at all. Could be bad mount or the block isn't making proper contact. Not good though you're probably going to have to remount that and make sure you use even pressure on the block when you secure it.


Have just attempted to remount the block twice.. and to no expense, My temps haven't changed one bit lol.

Maybe the block isn't perfectly flat


----------



## felix

If the CPU is not delidded, your temps may be just right.

Some of these cpus are xtremely hot, mainly due to bad thermal interface between IHS and CPU-die


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> If the CPU is not delidded, your temps may be just right.
> 
> Some of these cpus are xtremely hot, mainly due to bad thermal interface between IHS and CPU-die


Nah isn't that, it was the fact I had the back plate around the wrong way, So it wasn't sitting flush against the back of the motherboard and causing the block to not sit perfectly flush!

My CPU is now sitting @ a comfortable 65c under full load









Still quite a bit of fluctuation between the cores how ever, Lowest is around 50c and highest being 65c.. May have to re-seat once more


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Nah isn't that, it was the fact I had the back plate around the wrong way, So it wasn't sitting flush against the back of the motherboard and causing the block to not sit perfectly flush!
> 
> My CPU is now sitting @ a comfortable 65c under full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still quite a bit of fluctuation between the cores how ever, Lowest is around 50c and highest being 65c.. May have to re-seat once more


15c between cores could an indication that the IHS is poorly mounted and a delid might be required to fix it.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ This. You need to do something about that huge seperation between your cores. If its perfectly flush and you only had a single hot core I wouldn't bother. Ivy was made sloppy with how they applied the TIM between the IHS and die on the chip. I don't blame you for not wanting to do this but in this case consider it.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

I have a Rosewill REDBONE U3 ATX Mid Tower with a H80i in it. Fits mounted to the back but needs to be upside-down (tube end at top of case) to not block the first pci-e slot. Seems to run fine this way, most posts ive read seem to indicate having the radiator with tubes at top doesnt have an impact on the unit.

Ill post a pic when i get home


----------



## mokmoki

anybody know if the Corsair H110 will fit the NZXT Phantom 410?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokmoki*
> 
> anybody know if the Corsair H110 will fit the NZXT Phantom 410?


The rad will fit inside and your fans will have to go "outside" under the top bezel in push. I don't believe there is enough room to fit both inside though.


----------



## H3LLsREAPER911

I just changed cases and cooling for my boss and I was able to fit the H110 in the Arc Midi R2 Top Mounted with a 2 sec mod to fan grill at top.


----------



## mrncboy

I have a question, would the h100i fit in the raidmax helios case?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrncboy*
> 
> I have a question, would the h100i fit in the raidmax helios case?


I don't think so you don't have room for the rad and fans up top, it's about 2 inches to clear. You might want to take a look at the H80i that is mounted off the rear.


----------



## mrncboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I don't think so you don't have room for the rad and fans up top, it's about 2 inches to clear. You might want to take a look at the H80i that is mounted off the rear.


Thanks, but i think i am gonna go with the corsair c70 military green case instead


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrncboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I don't think so you don't have room for the rad and fans up top, it's about 2 inches to clear. You might want to take a look at the H80i that is mounted off the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but i think i am gonna go with the corsair c70 military green case instead
Click to expand...

H100i + C70 military green = super sexy....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newt182

Just cleaning up my desktop and thought I would post these pics I took here before I delete them as they might be useful to someone.







That's the H100i


----------



## xNeonCandy

would the h100i fit in my case? It's a Rosewill Future




those are 120mm fans at the top
(the wires are better managed now than in that pic btw, so don't judge me)


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Nope, not a chance. Those top fans are almost touching your mobo as it is. You need about 2 inches above your mobo for it to fit. The H80i would fit where that rear exhaust fan is currently.


----------



## xNeonCandy

looking at the front of the case, the fans are at the very edge of the left side. there is 2 inches of space between the edge of the fans and the right side of the case.

i'd be worried about it hitting my ram heat sinks possibly, but not my mobo.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNeonCandy*
> 
> looking at the front of the case, the fans are at the very edge of the left side. there is 2 inches of space between the edge of the fans and the right side of the case.
> 
> i'd be worried about it hitting my ram heat sinks possibly, but not my mobo.


I'm not sure what exactly you're talking about. Your top case fan is almost touching your mobos upper VRM heatsink not taking the RAM into consideration. If you have an extra case fan laying around put that up against the fans you have, that's how much vertical space the rad is going to add. There's just no way it's going to fit up above your mobo.


----------



## xNeonCandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly you're talking about. Your top case fan is almost touching your mobos upper VRM heatsink not taking the RAM into consideration. If you have an extra case fan laying around put that up against the fans you have, that's how much vertical space the rad is going to add. There's just no way it's going to fit up above your mobo.


an extra fan hits the ram heatsink on the fan towards the front. the fan in the back doesn't hit anything.

the fan would hang down by the VRM heatsink (directly in front of it actually) but it wouldn't it it. what i'm saying is that the fans would be IN FRONT of the mobo, not hitting it because the mobo is against the case on one side and the fans are against the case on the opposite side.

*uploading pics*


----------



## xNeonCandy




----------



## DUpgrade

It's not going to clear, sorry. I don't know how else to break this to you with your current configuration.


----------



## Phenomanator53

Hey guys, will a H90 fit on the top of my case? Pics below:


----------



## Nytrixx

The H80i fits the Corsair 200r with both push/pull config.


----------



## jleslie246

In response to NeonCandy and the Rosewill Future:

Maybe with some moding you could put it between the mb and hdd rack? Some good cable management would help clarify.


----------



## itomic

Can CoolerMaster CM690 II Advanced fit Corsair H110 ??


----------



## Nytrixx

Looking at there site it support 240mm rad in bottom of the case check out this link I don't know for sure if a H110 would fit there or not.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2970&product_name=CM%20690%20II%20Advanced


----------



## Malign

By the looks of it, mb not the h100 but a personal built water cooling system seams like it would work. I don't think the hoses would reach from the bottom over the graphics card. I have the h-60 which is the same length of hose as the h-100 and tried to mount mine to the bottom with a push/pull and an extra fan shroud between the fans and radiator with a good inch and a half space needed to mount it to bottom.


----------



## xNeonCandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> In response to NeonCandy and the Rosewill Future:
> 
> Maybe with some moding you could put it between the mb and hdd rack? Some good cable management would help clarify.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Cable management is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Prpntblr95

Best part is, there's always a "cleaner" way to run cables too


----------



## xNeonCandy

this case sucks as far as management goes. not enough room for all the wires to fit in the area made for wire management


----------



## DUpgrade

^ That's why I got a 900D. Plenty of room is an understatement.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ That's why I got a 900D. Plenty of room is an understatement.


900D, picking one up in a few days after they get some in stock, but it's amazing. It's going to house my dad's HTPC in our man cave.


----------



## mrncboy

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> H100i + C70 military green = super sexy....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## prolemur

I was wondering if the h110 would fit the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 in the top? Are the spacings on the 140mm mounting holes on the h110 20mm apart? Is this why it doesn't fit too many cases that have 15mm apart?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> *
> 
> Fractal Design
> *
> Arc Midi
> Fits in the front - H110


And why would it only fit in the front?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNeonCandy*
> 
> this case sucks as far as management goes. not enough room for all the wires to fit in the area made for wire management


Excellent job for that case then Sir. I was going to suggest taking the extra VGA power cable and tucking it behind the case but I am assuming with your statement above it would not fit. So again, with this case, it looks awesome.


----------



## Exxlir

Will the 110 fit in a haf 922 at the top of the case for cpu cooling ?


----------



## Jason kiDD

Was able to fit the H100i water cooler in a Cosair 200R case.. Would not mount on the top of case because it blocks memory modules. I was however able to mount on the side of the case with good clearance from video card.

Specs:
Intel Haswell 4770k
Gigabyte z87x-ud3h
Corsair Vengeance Memory 16gb
MSI GTX 460 Hawk Video Card

I will take pictures later and update my post... Thanks..


----------



## Deserfox

Can you fit the H110 in an NZXT Swtich 810 and is it possible for push/pull?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deserfox*
> 
> Can you fit the H110 in an NZXT Swtich 810 and is it possible for push/pull?


It should fit as long as the rad is inside the case (since it's attached to the pump) and you put your fans on that outside shroud. I think you only get 30mm screws with the cooler you might need longer screws 35mm and possibly washers just incase it's too much? For the push fans it's up to you although I've seen people use 2 Corsair AF140mm which are not static pressure at all but look boss on them. I hope Corsair will make some SP140 fans soon for these bigger rads.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Will the 110 fit in a haf 922 at the top of the case for cpu cooling ?


This would definitely be good to know as I have the HAF 922 as well and seriously thinking about getting the H110. I would even be willing to do some slight modding if needed. I know the case is pretty wide so it should fit on the top mount with just a pull or push configuration and all you would need to do is maybe drill some extra holes. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks!!


----------



## Deserfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It should fit as long as the rad is inside the case (since it's attached to the pump) and you put your fans on that outside shroud. I think you only get 30mm screws with the cooler you might need longer screws 35mm and possibly washers just incase it's too much? For the push fans it's up to you although I've seen people use 2 Corsair AF140mm which are not static pressure at all but look boss on them. I hope Corsair will make some SP140 fans soon for these bigger rads.


Oh ok thanks,I'm actually going to get the Noctua AF14 fans which I heard have great static pressure.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Will the 110 fit in a haf 922 at the top of the case for cpu cooling ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> This would definitely be good to know as I have the HAF 922 as well and seriously thinking about getting the H110. I would even be willing to do some slight modding if needed. I know the case is pretty wide so it should fit on the top mount with just a pull or push configuration and all you would need to do is maybe drill some extra holes. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

Yes Kires you are exactly right. I can confirm this as I made a mockup template for a friend who was considering the scenario above. The rad and 1 set of fans will fit with minimal (tight) clearance in either a Push config or Pull but not both with out mounting the 2nd set of fans externally outside the case. The overall thickness of the H110 is only 2mm more than the H100/(i) but it will be tight depending on your mobo's heatsinks or possibly ram retention clips. see H100 pics *HERE*

And you will have to redrill at least 5 holes/6 holes if you want the rad centered, 7/ (8) if you want to go all out. I've found 6 total mounting holes are sufficient. Some even say they're comfortable with only 4 holes as long as they are at each corner!

Technical Specifications from Corsair ...

HAF 922 (Top) has 20mm fan hole spacing for 120mm fans only

Hydro Series H110 ...
• Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
• Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm
H110 = 20mm fan hole spacing
TOTAL Thickness 54 millimeters = 2.12598425 inches

Hydro Series H100:
Radiator dimensions: 122mm x 275mm x 27mm
Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
H100 = 15mm fan hole spacing
TOTAL Thickness 52 millimeters = 2.04724409 inches


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yes Kires you are exactly right. I can confirm this as I made a mockup template for a friend who was considering the scenario above. The rad and 1 set of fans will fit with minimal (tight) clearance in either a Push config or Pull but not both with out mounting the 2nd set of fans externally outside the case. The overall thickness of the H110 is only 2mm more than the H100/(i) but it will be tight depending on your mobo's heatsinks or possibly ram retention clips. see H100 pics *HERE*
> 
> And you will have to redrill at least 5 holes/6 holes if you want the rad centered, 7/ (8) if you want to go all out. I've found 6 total mounting holes are sufficient.
> 
> Technical Specifications from Corsair ...
> 
> HAF 922 (Top) has 20mm fan hole spacing for 120mm fans only
> 
> Hydro Series H110 ...
> • Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
> • Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm
> H110 = 20mm hole spacing
> TOTAL Thickness 54 millimeters = 2.12598425 inches
> 
> Hydro Series H100:
> Radiator dimensions: 122mm x 275mm x 27mm
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> H100 = 15mm hole spacing
> TOTAL Thickness 52 millimeters = 2.04724409 inches


Thank you so much for the info! The other thing I wanted to know is, I know H100i has the Corsair Link. Is there a reason why they dont have it for the H110? I'm assuming thats the only other difference besides the sizes of the rad and fans? If so, I guess I will just use the mobo fan controller on my ROG RIVE.

Oh I almost forgot, would it be better to use push or pull configuration?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Oh I almost forgot, would it be better to use push or pull configuration?


If you can't do push/pull then do pull at a minimum because you're forcing airflow through the rad. In a push only scenerio that's just trying to draw air against the rad but not necessarily through it. It does work well with a pull becauuse it's helping the pull draw more air.

That being said I don't know if you'll have enough room to clear push fans with your mobo. It has to do with where they have put those 2 8pin EPS 12v connectors with the exception of shifting it away from the mobo enough to clear.


----------



## H3LLsREAPER911

I moved closest to side panel and lined up 4 screws and then cut the grill at the top where it was blocking one of the wholes. It is held up by 4 screws only. see pics below


----------



## H3LLsREAPER911

Oh my bad the above is how I mounted the H110 in the arc midi r2 at the top with 4 screws.


----------



## H3LLsREAPER911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prolemur*
> 
> I was wondering if the h110 would fit the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 in the top? Are the spacings on the 140mm mounting holes on the h110 20mm apart? Is this why it doesn't fit too many cases that have 15mm apart?
> And why would it only fit in the front?


Here is your answer see below: You have to mount using only 4 screws and you can't do push pull because it would interfere with MB/Memory


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Thank you so much for the info! The other thing I wanted to know is, I know H100i has the Corsair Link. Is there a reason why they dont have it for the H110? I'm assuming thats the only other difference besides the sizes of the rad and fans? If so, I guess I will just use the mobo fan controller on my ROG RIVE.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot, would it be better to use push or pull configuration?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> If you can't do push/pull then do pull at a minimum because you're forcing airflow through the rad. In a push only scenerio that's just trying to draw air against the rad but not necessarily through it. It does work well with a pull becauuse it's helping the pull draw more air.
> 
> That being said I don't know if you'll have enough room to clear push fans with your mobo. It has to do with where they have put those 2 8pin EPS 12v connectors with the exception of shifting it away from the mobo enough to clear.
Click to expand...

I don't know why Corsair didn't at least offer their Link software as an accessory for the H110, for more money







a lot more, like they did with the H100/H80. It's pretty pricey and I think they wanted to keep costs down to compete with the Swiftech H220. At launch Corsair had quite a few problems with the Link software and maybe they wanted to avoid that and keep it simple and problem free. I haven't ever missed the software as the novelty of it wears off pretty quickly stated by many builds I've done for friends.

As far as Push or Pull setup, Corsair recommends Push. But I think it depends on whether your going to setup as Top Intake or Exhaust. Almost all of us that are setup with a Top Exhaust use the Push config, and none of us have problems with excessively dirty radiators. I have cleaned my rad once in almost 2 years and it really didn't need it, but I have decent filtration on all my incoming/fresh air









Some however that use a Top Intake find it easier to clean their radiator if they use the Pull config. Performance wise they're about the same +/- a degree. To say one is better than the other performance/cooling wise is nonsense according to Corsair George and most of us over at the Corsair Hydro forum.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I don't know why Corsair didn't at least offer their Link software as an accessory for the H110, for more money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot more, like they did with the H100/H80. It's pretty pricey and I think they wanted to keep costs down to compete with the Swiftech H220. At launch Corsair had quite a few problems with the Link software and maybe they wanted to avoid that and keep it simple and problem free. I haven't ever missed the software as the novelty of it wears off pretty quickly stated by many builds I've done for friends.
> 
> As far as Push or Pull setup, Corsair recommends Push. But I think it depends on whether your going to setup as Top Intake or Exhaust. Almost all of us that are setup with a Top Exhaust use the Push config, and none of us have problems with excessively dirty radiators. I have cleaned my rad once in almost 2 years and it really didn't need it, but I have decent filtration on all my incoming/fresh air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some however that use a Top Intake find it easier to clean their radiator if they use the Pull config. Performance wise they're about the same +/- a degree. To say one is better than the other performance/cooling wise is nonsense according to Corsair George and most of us over at the Corsair Hydro forum.


Interesting!

Thank you very much for the info. This will definitely help me figure out what I need to do.


----------



## lordhinton

My h80i decided that its blue LEDs should no longer work -.- anyone else had this problem?


----------



## GingertronMk1

Will the H100i fit in a TJ04B-E?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> Will the H100i fit in a TJ04B-E?


You need about 2 inches of space at the top of your case above the mobo for it to fit. If you have an extra case fan you can set it over top any top exhaust fan you're currently using. Keep in mind the rad is a little wider than a fan so you'll want to accomidate for that. Most cases these things can hit a mobo heatsink or ram heatsinks. Perhaps consider an H80i and mount it on the exhaust?


----------



## GingertronMk1

I don't know, looking at this image, the top fans are quite offset, so even without the top clearance, the rad should just hang over the board.

I'm running a Rampage 3 Extreme, so I don't have to worry about top heatsinks.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ Should be fine then.


----------



## shaukj0n3s

The h100i fits in the corsair 350d in either push or pull in the top mounts or in push pull front mounted so the h100 should fit as well although I don't have one so I can't say for sure


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> The h100i fits in the corsair 350d in either push or pull in the top mounts or in push pull front mounted so the h100 should fit as well although I don't have one so I can't say for sure


H100 isn't different than H100i in terms of rad. The block is different in there's only 3 fan speeds and the H100i has rubber tubes and USB control over the block.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> H100 isn't different than H100i in terms of rad. The block is different in there's only 3 fan speeds and the H100i has rubber tubes and USB control over the block.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> The h100i fits in the corsair 350d in either push or pull in the top mounts or in push pull front mounted so the h100 should fit as well although I don't have one so I can't say for sure
Click to expand...

ooops nevermind ... true ...
As far as mounting clearances and radiator mounting holes the H100/H100i are identical








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaukj0n3s*
> 
> I only said for sure about the h100i because I didn't see the 350d in any compatibility on the first page but I said I'm guessing the h100 would fit because they look to be very similar with thier dual 120mm dads and both in the h100 line


You are quite right








I'm sure Mattyd863 will update soon, especially if you post some pictures so he can "Link" you to the 1st page confirmation


----------



## shaukj0n3s

I only said for sure about the h100i because I didn't see the 350d in any compatibility on the first page but I said I'm guessing the h100 would fit because they look to be very similar with thier dual 120mm dads and both in the h100 line


----------



## cRckR

I want to but a ANtec HF-85 but it looks like a pain....I am looking for opinions here CM Storm Stryker + h100i CM sTORM TROOPER + H100 i

I am trying to future proof my case as I expect it to last a long time /...I have had my thermaltake armor Jr for 8 years..I Want to be able to fit XL-ATX boards.... correct me if I am worng but if XL -ATX ea-ATX borad will fit correct? anywho some guidance would be nice...I want good temps..and a full tower


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yes Kires you are exactly right. I can confirm this as I made a mockup template for a friend who was considering the scenario above. The rad and 1 set of fans will fit with minimal (tight) clearance in either a Push config or Pull but not both with out mounting the 2nd set of fans externally outside the case. The overall thickness of the H110 is only 2mm more than the H100/(i) but it will be tight depending on your mobo's heatsinks or possibly ram retention clips. see H100 pics *HERE*
> 
> And you will have to redrill at least 5 holes/6 holes if you want the rad centered, 7/ (8) if you want to go all out. I've found 6 total mounting holes are sufficient. Some even say they're comfortable with only 4 holes as long as they are at each corner!
> 
> Technical Specifications from Corsair ...
> 
> HAF 922 (Top) has 20mm fan hole spacing for 120mm fans only
> 
> Hydro Series H110 ...
> • Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
> • Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm
> H110 = 20mm fan hole spacing
> TOTAL Thickness 54 millimeters = 2.12598425 inches
> 
> Hydro Series H100:
> Radiator dimensions: 122mm x 275mm x 27mm
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> H100 = 15mm fan hole spacing
> TOTAL Thickness 52 millimeters = 2.04724409 inches


Thanks for the replys guys really appreciate it ! i think i will buy one and chance my luck to fit it on the top fan mount i dont plan on doing any case modding if it doesnt fit ill just have to send it back but im guessing it should fit " just " lol but yeah thanks !


----------



## Myyu

So, the h100i will fit in a Tempest 410 Elite, but its a bit of pain if you have a high mobo. (more specifically if your Ram slots are high up on your Mobo)

The only way I could put it in was to put the rad ontop, and the fans on the inside of the case. Even with it like that, I could only secure it using the 8 long screws. I could NOT mount it in any way using the 8 smaller screws and 8 fan screws. The way the holes on the top of the case are, the fans would use the same holes to mount the rad.

So, unless I get a different case/mobo, I have it in pull. (I think its pull. Fans are sucking in air through the rad)

Rather than upload the pics again, just view them in my other thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409245/so-i-got-my-h100i-yesterday


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> So, the h100i will fit in a Tempest 410 Elite, but its a bit of pain if you have a high mobo. (more specifically if your Ram slots are high up on your Mobo)
> 
> The only way I could put it in was to put the rad ontop, and the fans on the inside of the case. Even with it like that, I could only secure it using the 8 long screws. I could NOT mount it in any way using the 8 smaller screws and 8 fan screws. The way the holes on the top of the case are, the fans would use the same holes to mount the rad.
> 
> So, unless I get a different case/mobo, I have it in pull. (I think its pull. Fans are sucking in air through the rad)
> 
> Rather than upload the pics again, just view them in my other thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409245/so-i-got-my-h100i-yesterday


Excellent, very informative presentation. The only key factors you left out performance wise, not related to the H100i mounting into your 410 Elite, were your ambient temps and how long you ran P95. See *[HERE]* or my sig. Screenshots are great ... wish more people would use them ... +R for you


----------



## Mattyd893

So, I finally got around to updating page 1!!!

Took me several weeks to get to it but it's done.

If I missed any posts or info then just let me know and I'll get to them.

Massive thanks to the regulars for answering questions and handing out advice, you know who you are!

I'll get round to leaving rep for posts that went on to the OP soon.

Thanks for your posts and your patience!!

I'd just like to say in answer to a couple of queries, I can only post what information is provided, nothing is 100% and the post is totally reliant on the user providing the correct info.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> So, I finally got around to updating page 1!!!
> 
> Took me several weeks to get to it but it's done.
> 
> If I missed any posts or info then just let me know and I'll get to them.
> 
> Massive thanks to the regulars for answering questions and handing out advice, you know who you are!
> 
> I'll get round to leaving rep for posts that went on to the OP soon.
> 
> Thanks for your posts and your patience!!
> 
> I'd just like to say in answer to a couple of queries, I can only post what information is provided, nothing is 100% and the post is totally reliant on the user providing the correct info.


Nice! Looks great. I know how hard it is to update the OP or spreadsheets, it gets kind of annoying here and there but it's worth it to see the progress.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> So, I finally got around to updating page 1!!!
> 
> Took me several weeks to get to it but it's done.
> 
> If I missed any posts or info then just let me know and I'll get to them.
> 
> Massive thanks to the regulars for answering questions and handing out advice, you know who you are!
> 
> I'll get round to leaving rep for posts that went on to the OP soon.
> 
> Thanks for your posts and your patience!!
> 
> I'd just like to say in answer to a couple of queries, I can only post what information is provided, nothing is 100% and the post is totally reliant on the user providing the correct info.


Nice update to help everyone out. There's been a few cases that pop up I've tried to advise on how to go about measuring (can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink) for their specific case.

BTW I have a 900D now and can confirm that it will support fit every cooler on this list without issue.


----------



## GeneratorJ

Hi,
Just noticed there's no H80i for the Cooler Master Storm Enforcer

Here you go!

Just like the H80 it fits no problem at all without modding.

The only issue I got was that it was a bit too close for me to have the tubes running on top of my GPU so I mounted them the other way around.

It's fairly close to the top 200mm but no problem at all.

Case: Cooler Master Storm Enforcer
Cooler: H80i Push/Pull


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> Hi,
> Just noticed there's no H80i for the Cooler Master Storm Enforcer
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Just like the H80 it fits no problem at all without modding.
> 
> The only issue I got was that it was a bit too close for me to have the tubes running on top of my GPU so I mounted them the other way around.
> 
> It's fairly close to the top 200mm but no problem at all.
> 
> Case: Cooler Master Storm Enforcer
> Cooler: H80i Push/Pull
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks fine as long as you don't have any trapped air or anything once it creates a syphon it's a non issue.


----------



## The ItalianDude

I want to know if Corsair H90 and the H100i are both compatible with my HAF X . Thanks in advance.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The ItalianDude*
> 
> I want to know if Corsair H90 and the H100i are both compatible with my HAF X . Thanks in advance.


I'm assuming you're putting the H90 on the rear for GPU and the H100i on the top for CPU. You'll want to measure 2 inches from the top of the case by the back part and make sure it doesn't go past the rear exhaust vent where your 140mm fan will go. If it goes past then they're going to touch and if not then I think they would both fit. As far as the tubes though you might have to put the H100i so they go over the RAM because if they go the other way it might block the H90 fan.


----------



## bissa

anyone know if the fractal design define XL R2 will fit the H110? or even better, if it's at all possible to jam it into the define R3?


----------



## The ItalianDude

Thanks to DUpgrade .So if I don't want to take any risk i would go with H100i? , suggestion?


----------



## ZaRodinu

Does the H80i fit 550d? I've heard of people having problems with it.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRodinu*
> 
> Does the H80i fit 550d? I've heard of people having problems with it.


It will fit however you'll probably have to mount it wit the tubes either to the side or to the top. It's not that it's a problem it just looks different in that case as the tubes are thicker than the original H80.


----------



## hatrix216

Pfft, who needs standard mounting locations. I just did a little case modding on my Raidmax Smilodon and viola, H100i mounted on the top exhausting out.

Case is made of some heavy duty metal though.... Was a biatch to drill/cut and get it all to fit.

I posted pictures of it in the water cooling club thread I believe.


----------



## Professional

Hi all,

I would like to ask, can i use H80/H80i in the Case Thermaltake Armor Revo? I may replace the one i have already with is CM 212 EVO to Corsair H80 or H80i, or maybe H100 if the price is low and reasonable, not sure if i should think about H110 too, but not H100i because i have one and it is expensive just for an i5 on 3rd rig.


----------



## ZaRodinu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It will fit however you'll probably have to mount it wit the tubes either to the side or to the top. It's not that it's a problem it just looks different in that case as the tubes are thicker than the original H80.


I heard that the screws might be too short for the case.


----------



## Nytrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason kiDD*
> 
> Was able to fit the H100i water cooler in a Cosair 200R case.. Would not mount on the top of case because it blocks memory modules. I was however able to mount on the side of the case with good clearance from video card.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Haswell 4770k
> Gigabyte z87x-ud3h
> Corsair Vengeance Memory 16gb
> MSI GTX 460 Hawk Video Card
> 
> I will take pictures later and update my post... Thanks..


Any pic's I like see now you did this?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaRodinu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> It will fit however you'll probably have to mount it wit the tubes either to the side or to the top. It's not that it's a problem it just looks different in that case as the tubes are thicker than the original H80.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that the screws might be too short for the case.
Click to expand...

So you buy 35mm screws and problem solved?









It is amazing to me that people don't consider drilling some holes to get things to work if that's the only way it's going to happen. No power tools? You can rent them at a home improvement store in most places or ask friends/family to borrow one.


----------



## Valicy

Corsair 200R Case with H100I Cooling in pull configuration. Had to drill 4 new holes and drill out the vent holes to get it to fit. Might be able to fit it without modding if you have slim ram but some of the cables at the top of the motherboard are a tight fit



This is an image looking through the vent holes to see the clearance of the ram. (The ram is the 2 upside down U shapes near the left and the H100 is the black bar on the bottom)


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valicy*
> 
> Corsair 200R Case with H100I Cooling in pull configuration. Had to drill 4 new holes and drill out the vent holes to get it to fit. Might be able to fit it without modding if you have slim ram but some of the cables at the top of the motherboard are a tight fit


Great mod to get that cooler to fit in there. The only thing I don't get is why no cable management? You have your 12v EPS going through the tubes over into the ocrner there, why not run it behind? I think there's some things you could work on to make the inside better in addition to your cooling.


----------



## Valicy

Kind of messed that up when I put it in there. The original path I tried to run the cable wouldn't work because the cable was too short. I didn't realize there was a hole at the top near the motherboard for that cable. I can't get it unplugged with the cooler in there and I don't wanna break it, same with the 24 pin connector. I think I'll redo it pretty soon and work on the cables. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## tarunagg

Hello
friends
Here is my Corsair H100i Installed At Bottom in Push Pull At my CM690II
My System Specs
Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 With i5 3570K 2x4GB Corsair Vengence


----------



## Mattyd893

OP Updated.

Reps are now up to date as well.

If I missed any then let me know.


----------



## DUpgrade

Have you seen the new (2013) version of the H60? It's basically a 120mm thin rad but has the tubes and glossy tool-free waterblock of a H1/80i however the Corsair logo doesn't do anything.


----------



## eliposin

Will the 100i fit in my raidmax agusta case? Ive got a hyper 212 evo but would prefer liquid cooling


----------



## tarunagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliposin*
> 
> Will the 100i fit in my raidmax agusta case? Ive got a hyper 212 evo but would prefer liquid cooling


Can you post some photos of your case how much gap is at there at top ?


----------



## tarunagg

Does installing radiator to top or bottom makes any difference ?
I have mounted at bottom with fan intake air through bottom of my case


----------



## eliposin

Computer 1.JPG 1648k .JPG file

So I don't know if it'd work, but I was going to try and install at the top and remove the two 120mm fans that are there (preinstalled, not sure how hard that'd be).

If that doesn't work, would I be able to install it in the open section where you'd put 5.25" drives? Not like on the outer edge, just like secured to the mounting rails?


----------



## tarunagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliposin*
> 
> Computer 1.JPG 1648k .JPG file
> 
> So I don't know if it'd work, but I was going to try and install at the top and remove the two 120mm fans that are there (preinstalled, not sure how hard that'd be).
> 
> If that doesn't work, would I be able to install it in the open section where you'd put 5.25" drives? Not like on the outer edge, just like secured to the mounting rails?


i need to look at the gap between your top fans and motherboard ram.
but i dont thing there is enoufgh for H100i Radiator + fans


----------



## eliposin

Between the fans and the top of the ram (ram become inaccessable) I've got about an inch. I'm wondering if I could take the fans off though. If I do, i'd have 2 inches there, give or take a little bit.


----------



## valid8

Guys what's your take on a H100i fitting (and efficiently working) into a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS?



Seems doable...any thoughts?


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valid8*
> 
> Guys what's your take on a 100i fitting (and efficiently working) into a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems doable...any thoughts?


Well, i bought once that case but i didn't open the case and returned it because i wanted HAF X, but the fu..... shop didn't accept the policy of return and i must buy something else, so i bought one normal thermaltake case from them and bought HAF X from another shop very very good prices always.

If you want to know what i did with my H100i in my HAF X i will tell you, the temp for 17-3930K at stock speed is about 24-29C, so i have enough room to OC up to maybe even 5GHz, but even i built that rig for rig and powerful work i will try not to kill my cooler and processor with many many times OC at highest, i may do few times only to have records, but for general works, i may go up to 4.2-4.5GHz at most.


----------



## Storic

Quick question;
Anyone know if a H100i will fit top mounted in a fractal design define r3?


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storic*
> 
> Quick question;
> Anyone know if a H100i will fit top mounted in a fractal design define r3?


Well, experts here will answer you, but aren't coolers designed for specific type of cases? For example this H100i i think is for full and mid tower cases.

Check the interior dimensions of your case and compare it with the dimension of the cooler, if you think there is a room for it then go for it.


----------



## Storic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> Well, experts here will answer you, but aren't coolers designed for specific type of cases? For example this H100i i think is for full and mid tower cases.
> 
> Check the interior dimensions of your case and compare it with the dimension of the cooler, if you think there is a room for it then go for it.


Found the dimensions of the case online( Case size (WxHxD): 207.40x442x521.2mm), but then there is the "wall" that we mount the motherboard to, so the width can't be that wide.

Nevertheless, have been reading about the h100i and I'm a bit concerned about the noise level, and some problems with the fans(weird noise). Any thoughts?


----------



## Professional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storic*
> 
> Found the dimensions of the case online( Case size (WxHxD): 207.40x442x521.2mm), but then there is the "wall" that we mount the motherboard to, so the width can't be that wide.
> 
> Nevertheless, have been reading about the h100i and I'm a bit concerned about the noise level, and some problems with the fans(weird noise). Any thoughts?


My main rig with H100i is noisy, comparing it to 2nd and 3rd rig it is too noisy, but not sure if it was from H100i or something else, but honestly speaking, the only thing i will forgive that H100i noise if it keeps my CPU temp low enough.


----------



## Storic

Thank you for the input.
After checking some more on google and on this forum, I have decided to go for the H80i








Already ordered and should hopefully arrive on Saturday!


----------



## eliposin

Am I right in my belief that the H80i has a singe 120mm fan? I don't believe that H100i will fit, but I think the 80i will fit if I take out one fan that I don't ever feel any heat from.


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliposin*
> 
> Am I right in my belief that the H80i has a singe 120mm fan? I don't believe that H100i will fit, but I think the 80i will fit if I take out one fan that I don't ever feel any heat from.


H80i can be configured Push/Pull.

Here's mine on a CM Storm Enforcer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/930#post_20406640


----------



## Zaadoka

How to install Corsair Hydro H100i on CoolerMaster CM Enforcer + MSI Z87 G45 Gaming.
because i got a stuck on the top my motherboard when i put the fan + radiator inside.


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaadoka*
> 
> How to install Corsair Hydro H100i on CoolerMaster CM Enforcer + MSI Z87 G45 Gaming.
> because i got a stuck on the top my motherboard when i put the fan + radiator inside.


The H100i fits on a Storm Enforcer but you have to use the Mesh holes. It doesn't align with the holes made for 2 x 120mm

I know a lot of people that have fit them nice and secure at the top using the Mesh Holes.


----------



## Zaadoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> The H100i fits on a Storm Enforcer but you have to use the Mesh holes. It doesn't align with the holes made for 2 x 120mm
> 
> I know a lot of people that have fit them nice and secure at the top using the Mesh Holes.


it means i have to put the radiator + fan diagonally ?
actually now i'm success install h100i on my storm enforcer, but i put the radiator inside, and the fans outside.
but i think that's not good looking








i wonder someday a flies comes into my fan









do you have an image for h100i (radiator and fans inside) + storm enforcer ?


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaadoka*
> 
> it means i have to put the radiator + fan diagonally ?
> actually now i'm success install h100i on my storm enforcer, but i put the radiator inside, and the fans outside.
> but i think that's not good looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder someday a flies comes into my fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have an image for h100i (radiator and fans inside) + storm enforcer ?


Head down to the CM Storm Enforcer Club and we'll help you with the Case.

Links on the pics below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonx77*
> 
> The H100 is 275mm long, and the Storm Enforcer case has a recessed top where a 240mm radiator will fit.
> To get it to fit, I placed the mounting screws through some of the grills.
> It's flush against the case top/grill.
> Also, one of the fans is right up against the memory.
> It's a tight fit.
> But it works if you need to see more photos I can put some more up just tell me where you would like me to zoom in on?








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonx77*








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antonx77*
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is room for the Corsair H100 radiator mounted in at the top.
> The fans are just 1' in added space. Just use the gill for screw holes move the radiator around to line up with the grill and screw it in just check to see if your not pushing to much to the side of your ram.
> 
> You can see here the radiator is just under the top of the inside of the case and the fans come down about a 1'in off the radiator pulling in air for the top of the case though the radiator.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> The top panel can accomodate a 200mm fan so I imagine with a little doing you could probably mount the H90 in that position. As Jkuhn mentioned you should be concerned about the thickness for sure as there's not a whole lot of room between the I/O panel and the 8 pin power cable and the top of the case. If I could sneak the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme in there without modding I'm sure you could snake a 140mm in there. Might just have to get a bit creative. You should most definitely put your CPU underwater. Even though the Enforcer is pretty decent in terms of airflow I was very happy with the results of switching to water cooling.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modstorm*
> 
> I'm supposed to change the cpu and get an Ivy Bridge so along with it I will change the motherboard and memory. I'm also planning to add a fan to the side panel. Other than that I'm not really planning on changing much else...i might get a second 580 in SLI however it will be sometime till that happens. As always I might add some more lighting or fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt fit exactly flush with the top however its pretty close and when screwing the middle srews tightly the top of the case gets a bit bent towards the rad. However it leaves good clearance for me and the only problem is that its a bit hard to plug in anything on the top of the motherboard. However as long as you don't use the proper holes for the case you should get enough clearance for the motherboard. I'll put up a pic of how the rad is attached to the case.
> 
> EDIT : Here are some pics to show how the radiator is mounted and hopefull the space between the rad and the case :


----------



## Zaadoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> Head down to the CM Storm Enforcer Club and we'll help you with the Case.
> 
> Links on the pics below:


wow, okay sir. thank you.
i'll try this tonight.









thank you very much sir


----------



## Zaadoka

Finally success installed Corsair Hydro H100i with fan + radiator inside CM Enforcer.








Quote:


> Spoiler: Corsair Hydro H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Corsair Hydro H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Corsair Hydro H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Corsair Hydro H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Corsair Hydro H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Corsair Hydro H100i


Thank you very much to Mr.GeneratorJ for your advice.


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaadoka*
> 
> Finally success installed Corsair Hydro H100i with fan + radiator inside CM Enforcer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Mr.GeneratorJ for your advice.


Np









Head over to the club and register your Storm Enforcer in and share some pics with is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaadoka*
> 
> Finally success installed Corsair Hydro H100i with fan + radiator inside CM Enforcer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much to Mr.GeneratorJ for your advice.


Next stop is some good old cable management for you lol


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering does H60 or H80 cooler fit inside SilverStone SST-PS07B or SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering does H60 or H80 cooler fit inside SilverStone SST-PS07B or SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E


Yeah either will fit on the back. I know that case does a unique inverted upside down kind of thing. If you cut ou the drive bay you could put a H100 in the front. Would require some adapters for the 5.25" bays and/or putting your SSD somwhere with double sided tape.


----------



## Zaadoka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> Np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head over to the club and register your Storm Enforcer in and share some pics with is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop is some good old cable management for you lol


hahhaa. okay sir








thank you very much


----------



## g00s3y

Does anyone know if the H110 will fit in the SilverStone RAVEN RV02B?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y*
> 
> Does anyone know if the H110 will fit in the SilverStone RAVEN RV02B?


Most likely at the bottom it could but you might have to mod some mounting holes for it to work.


----------



## xhui

anyone know of a mid tower case with handle that can fit a h100i inside? without modding ?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhui*
> 
> anyone know of a mid tower case with handle that can fit a h100i inside? without modding ?


Most mid-level case Corsair makes can fit these. Only a few can fit the H110 though. What kind of case do you have now?


----------



## xhui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Most mid-level case Corsair makes can fit these. Only a few can fit the H110 though. What kind of case do you have now?


haf 912, plan to build a new rig from ground up. I found some mid tower case that can fit h100i inside, but the problem is getting one with a handle. so either storm scout 2 with modding or c70 mount it at the bottom. DId I missed any case?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xhui*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Most mid-level case Corsair makes can fit these. Only a few can fit the H110 though. What kind of case do you have now?
> 
> 
> 
> haf 912, plan to build a new rig from ground up. I found some mid tower case that can fit h100i inside, but the problem is getting one with a handle. so either storm scout 2 with modding or c70 mount it at the bottom. DId I missed any case?
Click to expand...

Yeah if you're going from a HAF 912 go with a Storm Scout 2 it's similar but will have enough room to handle the cooler. If you want a unconventional case look at the Corsair Air 540.


----------



## xhui

ohh that Corsair Carbide Air 540 look pretty cool


----------



## melodylekfull

I made an account to post and confirm that a H100i fits in a FD Arc Midi r2 with GA-990FXA-UD3 but just barely. Not even low profile memories will help you here.

I don't have any pictures atm but if it's requested I might take the time to snap some.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodylekfull*
> 
> I made an account to post and confirm that a H100i fits in a FD Arc Midi r2 with GA-990FXA-UD3 but just barely. Not even low profile memories will help you here.
> 
> I don't have any pictures atm but if it's requested I might take the time to snap some.


Nice job, but it won't be "officially" linked on the Cover page without pictures like the Fractal Arc Midi seen *[HERE]*









And a more detailed description than his would help, like how much he had to "offset" the rad from center to the left side using FD standard holes/mesh? to clear motherboard components and/or ram. I know yours isn't Push/Pull like his but the details help others that are thinking of expanding, adding fans


----------



## GamerPips

When installing my H100i into my Cosmos 2, I ran into a problem with the fans and radiator being to thick and being in the way (not fitting in the case) with my XL-ATX motherboards's top heat sink.




Also, a video detailing what you can do/what I did to fix it.


----------



## DUpgrade

^ It's not just a case issue it's a mobo issue, happens with the ASUS RIVE boards too with those large heatsinks on the upper VRMs. I'm pretty sure most in here would mount an H110 this way in pull and I see you have your rear "exhaust" fan in intake so that's helping get air fed to the rad. There's a few Cosmos II rigs in this thread using those H110 in push/pull but the push fans are the Corsair AF140s which don't really do much anyways. I don't think you'll be able to do this with those huge heatsinks on that mobo.


----------



## GamerPips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> ^ It's not just a case issue it's a mobo issue, happens with the ASUS RIVE boards too with those large heatsinks on the upper VRMs. I'm pretty sure most in here would mount an H110 this way in pull and I see you have your rear "exhaust" fan in intake so that's helping get air fed to the rad. There's a few Cosmos II rigs in this thread using those H110 in push/pull but the push fans are the Corsair AF140s which don't really do much anyways. I don't think you'll be able to do this with those huge heatsinks on that mobo.


unless you can get some really low profile fans, I agree.


----------



## kasphoug

Here is my H110 inside a Fractal Design R4. Front mounted.
Only "mod" i did was moving the hdd bay 1 screwslot to the left, and removing the middle hdd bay.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasphoug*
> 
> Here is my H110 inside a Fractal Design R4. Front mounted.
> Only "mod" i did was moving the hdd bay 1 screwslot to the left, and removing the middle hdd bay.


Nice work there my friend


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasphoug*
> 
> Here is my H110 inside a Fractal Design R4. Front mounted.
> Only "mod" i did was moving the hdd bay 1 screwslot to the left, and removing the middle hdd bay.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I have the same case and I top mounted my H100i. Why did you front mount yours? It seems like you would be pushing hot air into your case.


----------



## kasphoug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kasphoug*
> 
> Here is my H110 inside a Fractal Design R4. Front mounted.
> Only "mod" i did was moving the hdd bay 1 screwslot to the left, and removing the middle hdd bay.
> 
> Curious.
> 
> I have the same case and I top mounted my H100i. Why did you front mount yours? It seems like you would be pushing hot air into your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it will not fit top mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H110 rad is also bigger than the H100. So only possible way without cutting is front mount.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chalupa

You said "Will fit P/P if case fans removed but not required, P/P possible using case fans " about the Corsair h100i fitting into a Silverstone Raven 2.

I have the Silverstone Raven 2 and plan on buying a Corsair h100i for my cooler. Will my cases cooling be effected by adding this cooler or will it still perform the same?


----------



## Chalupa

You said "Will fit P/P if case fans removed but not required, P/P possible using case fans " about the Corsair h100i fitting into a Silverstone Raven 2.

I have the Silverstone Raven 2 and plan on buying a Corsair h100i for my cooler. Will my cases cooling be effected by adding this cooler or will it still perform the same?


----------



## EPiiKK

h100i fits corsair 300R no problem if you just drill a few new holes to the top mesh, should that be mentioned in the OP?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasphoug*
> 
> Because it will not fit top mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H110 rad is also bigger than the H100. So only possible way without cutting is front mount.


Even if you offset the rad toward one side? I suppose then it would block airflow. I was thinking of upgrading mine that's why I am asking.


----------



## kasphoug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Even if you offset the rad toward one side? I suppose then it would block airflow. I was thinking of upgrading mine that's why I am asking.


As for my case and mobo (P8Z77V-LX) i will have more than one conflict. So definately not worth the mod for my part. Maybe if you have the rad on the inside and the fans on the outside? Then you only have to make 4 new fan holes on top. Should fit afaik.

My only issue now is god darn pump rattle. Connected the pump to CHA_FAN1, pump ran on 1150rpm, no rattle, but frozen windows.

I suggest you go for the H100 instead. I wish i did. :/


----------



## maneil99

Anyway to fit a h80i and a 200mm fan at the top of a HAF 912?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Anyway to fit a h80i and a 200mm fan at the top of a HAF 912?


Nope there's just not enough room for the 200 to fit right. I just rigged a AF140 up top in mine though and that worked just as well.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Nope there's just not enough room for the 200 to fit right. I just rigged a AF140 up top in mine though and that worked just as well.


Will it fit perfectly or do I have to adjust anything? Like does it line up with the screws? Also how bad are the stock fans noise wise? I am running 2 212 + stock fans 100% and don't find it bad noise wise.. Can you adjust the fan speeds of non stock fans?


----------



## Beatwolf

Would a h110 fit a Corsair 550D or Define R4 ? And if not what about a Raven R02?


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> Would a h110 fit a Corsair 550D or Define R4 ? And if not what about a Raven R02?


Won't fit in any case that doesn't have two side by side 140mm fans. So no it won't fit in any of the mentioned cases. It will however fit in the cosair air 540, rosewill blackhawk ultra and throne to name a few.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Won't fit in any case that doesn't have two side by side 140mm fans. So no it won't fit in any of the mentioned cases. It will however fit in the cosair air 540, rosewill blackhawk ultra and throne to name a few.


Check back a few posts. It fits in R4. R4 has mounts in top for 2 140mm fans. However there is not much room between top of case and top of mb. May have issues with some mb and ram clearance. Previous post shows front mounted.


----------



## Beatwolf

thanks for that. That does it, will either be getting the 110 or the Swiftech H220. As far as cases go the Corsair Air 540 looks damn good but I like the silence of the Define R4 and 550D...decisions decisions


----------



## delusion87

Do i have to set my CPU clocks on default (OCed right now) before installing H100i?
Didn't want to start new thread just for one question. Hope you guys dont mind this.

Ty


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> Do i have to set my CPU clocks on default (OCed right now) before installing H100i?
> Didn't want to start new thread just for one question. Hope you guys dont mind this.
> 
> Ty


Not really but whatever you had your OC set on an air cooler the H100i will handle better anyways. You do want to be sure any speed controls to your CPU_FAN header are turned off though so the pump RPM can be read properly. The block is powered off a sata connector anyways.


----------



## g00s3y

Anybody know if the h110 can fit in the Silverstone FT04B-W? I've searched and can't find anything, or any good pics of the inside to see if there is a way to do it.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> You said "Will fit P/P if case fans removed but not required, P/P possible using case fans " about the Corsair h100i fitting into a Silverstone Raven 2.
> 
> I have the Silverstone Raven 2 and plan on buying a Corsair h100i for my cooler. Will my cases cooling be effected by adding this cooler or will it still perform the same?


Maybe a somewhat late answer but anyway: I have the Raven R02 and just got a h110i h100i. I guess you could say it will affect the cases cooling because two of the bottom fans will be almost fully covered by the radiator, but are then cooling the radiator thus providing push. I wouldn´t call it an optimal fit by a long shot but it does work out without having to modify anything. The way I installed it, te radiator just lays on top of the bottom fans, with only one screw from underneath the 180mm case fans into the radiator, and the pressure from the cables holding it in place. I can post some pics tomorrow if you want.

btw: Would it make sense to put my now two spare Noctua NF-P12 coolers on the rad instead of the stock Corsair ones? Better temps or just more silent?


----------



## Beatwolf

hers a quick shot of how the H100i fits in the Raven R02, with Air Penetrator 181 fans. Please excuse the poor quality:


----------



## maneil99

My temps seems alot higher then they should be, I already checked the backplate, note I didn't install it, NCIX did.

Temps on old 3570k/212+ at stock (Bad Airflow) 59c 12 hour prime
Temps on old 3570k/212+ at 4.5ghz/1.288v 71-83c depending on ambient, 12 hours

Temps on new 3570k/h80i at stock 66c 15 minutes prime
Temps on new 3570k/h80i at 4.5ghz/1.256v 80c 4 minutes of prime


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> My temps seems alot higher then they should be, I already checked the backplate, note I didn't install it, NCIX did.
> 
> Temps on old 3570k/212+ at stock (Bad Airflow) 59c 12 hour prime
> Temps on old 3570k/212+ at 4.5ghz/1.288v 71-83c depending on ambient, 12 hours
> 
> Temps on new 3570k/h80i at stock 66c 15 minutes prime
> Temps on new 3570k/h80i at 4.5ghz/1.256v 80c 4 minutes of prime


have you ever thinked that this situation is normal and that the H80 is only a low end power product ?

i have h60 v2 and i do 84-86° with Tamb 29°
bad install backplate is impossible


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> have you ever thinked that this situation is normal and that the H80 is only a low end power product ?
> 
> i have h60 v2 and i do 84-86° with Tamb 29°
> bad install backplate is impossible


What frequency are you ruuning at and what vcore?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> What frequency are you ruuning at and what vcore?


Default but my Tamb was 29°
This cheap AIO need many CFM to run correctly, otherwise its not competitive.

Try to :

- put your H80i in intake air mode
- set the fans at least in push or pull / push ( better )
- set the fans in the radiator to max ( disable Qfan )

and will see.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Default but my Tamb was 29°
> This cheap AIO need many CFM to run correctly, otherwise its not competitive.
> 
> Try to :
> 
> - put your H80i in intake air mode
> - set the fans at least in push or pull / push ( better )
> - set the fans in the radiator to max ( disable Qfan )
> 
> and will see.


I figured it out, took it off to see the TIM, seems like it wasn;t making contact with the middle of the CPU, what do I do?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Default but my Tamb was 29°
> This cheap AIO need many CFM to run correctly, otherwise its not competitive.
> 
> Try to :
> 
> - put your H80i in intake air mode
> - set the fans at least in push or pull / push ( better )
> - set the fans in the radiator to max ( disable Qfan )
> 
> and will see.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it out, took it off to see the TIM, seems like it wasn;t making contact with the middle of the CPU, what do I do?
Click to expand...

Some mobos have caps that hit the tubes on the right side of the block causing improper contact. The only way I have seen people fix it is to rotate it 90 degrees clockwise so the tubes are coming out the bottom. The Corsair logo will of course also be sideways too however the block should make proper contact with your IHS. Don't reuse the stock thermal paste make sure you clean it off the block and IHS with 90%+ isopropyl alcohol and reapply TIM on the IHS. With TIM less is more and let the block itself spread it for you too.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I figured it out, took it off to see the TIM, seems like it wasn;t making contact with the middle of the CPU, what do I do?


how do you know it ?
have you see the thermal compound imprint in the IHS and WB base ?


----------



## NotAnotherHong

How about the Rosewill mid tower Blackhawk case? Trying to look it up for a friend.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> How about the Rosewill mid tower Blackhawk case? Trying to look it up for a friend.


How about some specifics on which cooler they're looking at putting in it? Too many possible answers without knowing the question.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> how do you know it ?
> have you see the thermal compound imprint in the IHS and WB base ?


I took off the waterblock and saw a big circle in the middle of the CPU with no paste whereas the rest was covered. the WB itself had a matching circle of paste left on it. I got them to remount it but temps are the same so I assume its still not making contact. There was about a 3rd of the CPU in the middle with no TIM. Should I get them to mount the WB first this time? Maybe the stiffness of the hose is causing it not to make contact when screwing down?


----------



## senna89

what is your mobo ?

if your WB is obstructed or tock some capacitors u can see, generally its evident, not difficult.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> what is your mobo ?
> 
> if your WB is obstructed or tock some capacitors u can see, generally its evident, not difficult.


Asus Gene V


----------



## senna89

Are u using the hard stock paste ?
Because if the paste is glued a few to WB and few in the IHS is normal.
try to change the thermal compoun with another


----------



## maneil99

It was stock paste, there was paste "melted" all over the CPU except the middle, it was bare, on the WB there was a fresh splotch matching the spot on the CPU that could be removed with your finger. We changed the thermal compound but the temps are the same so I think its still not properly sealed


----------



## saipan

great thread guys, this is why i come to these forums....


----------



## RoXQi3x

Powerdrill hack - H110 now in TOP of Arc Midi R2:

Yes, that is no DVD cage - drill, drill









That's the bottom fan secured by 4 screws and the top secured by three Noctua rubber things. Those are NF-A14s pulling in, btw, and a NF-S12 blowing out in the back.

They said it couldn't be done - and they were right.
I really should have researched it a little better, like finding this thread









Wonder what other owners of this combo do - intake/rad in the front, blowing out top and back?


----------



## senna89

how can i do to put the radiator directly in contact with chassis without the fan between.
the screws is too long.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> how can i do to put the radiator directly in contact with chassis without the fan between.
> the screws is too long.


Get some very short screws, M3 6mm should probably do it. You might also want to put rubber washers between the rad and chasis for noise dapening too. I think pull is still better though if you're mounting it up top.


----------



## senna89

so by stock bundle is impossible this :


----------



## The-Real-Link

My H80s fit in a Lian Li PC P80 just fine.

The rear mount is spaced toward the far panel away from the motherboard so I can run it in a push/pull just fine. The longer fan screws are long enough on the pull side to thread into the radiator, through the fan, case and a typical metal fan guard grille, albeit just barely.

The top of the case (with the little slanted ridge) is however, not high enough to put a full 120mm fan in. I've not tried it with a low profile fan but the regular one won't fit. I had to screw the rad and one fan in a push config from the top down. Thankfully the space next to the power supply before the board is large enough to accomodate that.

So yeah, H80:
Rear = P/P
Top = P only


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Get some very short screws, M3 6mm should probably do it. You might also want to put rubber washers between the rad and chasis for noise dapening too. I think pull is still better though if you're mounting it up top.


so need optional screws


----------



## blacksword6868

Hi guys, first post on the forums









anyway, I'm currently looking for the best corsair cpu watercooling that I can get for the corsair 300r, and I was wondering if you can fit the H90 on the front of the 300r without having to modify the case.

If it can fit, I'll probably get the H90.. or just probably stick with a back-mounted h80i.


----------



## FPSViking

Does anyone know if the Lian Li PC-Tu200B can handle a H90 with the Harddrive cage and graphics card support bracket removed?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacksword6868*
> 
> Hi guys, first post on the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I'm currently looking for the best corsair cpu watercooling that I can get for the corsair 300r, and I was wondering if you can fit the H90 on the front of the 300r without having to modify the case.
> 
> If it can fit, I'll probably get the H90.. or just probably stick with a back-mounted h80i.


Doesn't look like the H90 makes the list for your case.
http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h90-140mm-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Lian Li PC-Tu200B can handle a H90 with the Harddrive cage and graphics card support bracket removed?


Looks like it's possible just doing a little Google images search:


----------



## blacksword6868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Doesn't look like the H90 makes the list for your case.


I see, much thanks for the reply. so I guess I'll have to stay with the h80i.. btw, can the h80i run well with just one fan on either push or pull, or does it have to be in push/pull? coolers like h55 can run just fine with one fan, so if the h80i is good with 1 fan, I'll be able to cram it into the 300r.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacksword6868*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Doesn't look like the H90 makes the list for your case.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, much thanks for the reply. so I guess I'll have to stay with the h80i.. btw, can the h80i run well with just one fan on either push or pull, or does it have to be in push/pull? coolers like h55 can run just fine with one fan, so if the h80i is good with 1 fan, I'll be able to cram it into the 300r.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't run an H80i in push or pull only it's a thick rad. If space is that big of an issue look to the 2013 edition of the H60 (H55 isn't any better than air cooling) it's got the same block design as an H80i with exception of the USB for Corsair Link since it's not an "i" series cooler.


----------



## itomic

Can someone explaine me about an spacing specification on Corsair H110 and Kraken X60. I know that the are completely the same. But i dont understand that about spacing. Corsair use 20 mm and NZXT use 15 mm. What spacing they refer to ??


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Can someone explaine me about an spacing specification on Corsair H110 and Kraken X60. I know that the are completely the same. But i dont understand that about spacing. Corsair use 20 mm and NZXT use 15 mm. What spacing they refer to ??


H100 = 15mm hole spacing for 120mm fans
H110 = 20mm hole spacing for 140mm fans
Kraken X60 = 15mm hole spacing for 140mm fans

This is confusing and a pain in the arse as there is no industry standard








People would buy an AIO with 15mm fan spacing (same for the radiator mounting) but their case has 20mm hole spacing for mounting such as my H100 (15mm spacing) and HAF922 (20mm spacing) ... If they are mismatched, It's not that big of a deal, I just re-drilled 2 of the farthest mismatched holes for mounting 6 total screws wich was more then adequate ... see *[HERE]*

See the pics below "Circled in RED" for where this measurement is taken













So make sure you match the specs of your case 120/140mm fan mounts (on top) with the AIO you purchase if you want a perfect fit with no moding/drilling ... hope that helps to clear it up a bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I wouldn't run an H80i in push or pull only it's a thick rad. If space is that big of an issue look to the 2013 edition of the H60 (H55 isn't any better than air cooling) it's got the same block design as an H80i with exception of the USB for Corsair Link since it's not an "i" series cooler.


With all the feedback we have over in the Corsair Hydro thread ... I completely agree with DUpgrade


----------



## ologiic

I took the plastic off what should i do?


----------



## ologiic

I took the plastic off what should i do?


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ologiic*
> 
> I took the plastic off what should i do?


Masking tape or some rubber washers so that that the backplate doesn't touch the mobo. You should always glance at the manual to install.


----------



## k0passus

I see that my case didn't make the list yet. I am currently using an Antec One value gaming case, with the H80i. It fits in the back of the case, however if you plan on fixing the radiator to the case and have the fan on the inner side of the radiator, you may have to wedge it in a little, it seems to only just fit the radiator, to the point where screwing it in is almost unnecessary. I have pictures in my profile, which you can include for reference, if not then let me know so that I can embed it in this post. On another note, I have recently changed the configuration of the radiator, and have mounted both fans inside, as opposed to what's showing now in my profile. I can include pictures of that too for reference if requested.

Cheers all!


----------



## senna89

Can you recommended the Corsair or other AIO for a durable cooling product ?
I'm searching a cooler to keep at least 2-3 years and im undecided between H100i or an air cooler like Noctua U14S.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Can you recommended the Corsair or other AIO for a durable cooling product ?
> I'm searching a cooler to keep at least 2-3 years and im undecided between H100i or an air cooler like Noctua U14S.


We need more info on your application. CPU, case, etc.

Im looking forward to seeing how the new Zalman nanofluid cooler does. http://www.zalman.co.kr/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=824


----------



## g00s3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> My temps seems alot higher then they should be, I already checked the backplate, note I didn't install it, NCIX did.
> 
> Temps on old 3570k/212+ at stock (Bad Airflow) 59c 12 hour prime
> Temps on old 3570k/212+ at 4.5ghz/1.288v 71-83c depending on ambient, 12 hours
> 
> Temps on new 3570k/h80i at stock 66c 15 minutes prime
> Temps on new 3570k/h80i at 4.5ghz/1.256v 80c 4 minutes of prime


I'm running a h110 on my 3570k, at 4.5ghz after about 15 minutes im around 65c (in a room that's about 80F). Don't really know what you are expecting out of a single 120mm radiator. It isn't going to cool amazingly just because it's liquid.


----------



## itomic

Ok, so i have bought H110. I cant fit to top of my case, but i can mod case to install it at the bottom of my case. But, some say that its better that radiator is higher then pump ?? Is that true, and will it work properly if put radiator down ??


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Ok, so i have bought H110. I cant fit to top of my case, but i can mod case to install it at the bottom of my case. But, some say that its better that radiator is higher then pump ?? Is that true, and will it work properly if put radiator down ??


I've had h50 and h100 rads all over the place, top, bottom and side... there is no discernible difference really.


----------



## itomic

Corsair H110









http://www.pohrani.com/?a/lw/3CYUSUBD/corsair-h110-blend.png


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Ok, so i have bought H110. I cant fit to top of my case, but i can mod case to install it at the bottom of my case. But, some say that its better that radiator is higher then pump ?? Is that true, and will it work properly if put radiator down ??


Im not sure what some say, but I did it in my previous Thermaltake Tsunami case and it worked great! What case do you have?


----------



## itomic

Its in my sig, but i cant install it. Tubes are to short to put radiator on the floor. I will have to buy Corsair Vengeance C70.


----------



## crazyxelite

hi. is my first time on watercooler stuff i now i have a fx 8320 [email protected] on xigmatek aegir idle 40 c full foad 65 c i want to know what watercoolers fit on my case antec 1100 and if it is worth the upgrade. thanks


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyxelite*
> 
> hi. is my first time on watercooler stuff i now i have a fx 8320 [email protected] on xigmatek aegir idle 40 c full foad 65 c i want to know what watercoolers fit on my case antec 1100 and if it is worth the upgrade. thanks


An H100i would improve your load temps appx 10c-15c depending on many factors, like setup (intake or exhaust) / quality of case ventilation /ambients etc ... idle temps? hard to say as FX chips have a funky way of reporting idle temps with consistency.

There are guys with FX chips like yours and H100i and H80i's that can give you more details if you post your question *[HERE]*









Quoted from Airdeano ... itll be tight. H100 does fit in Antec 1100 ...
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/03/15/antec_eleven_hundred_gaming_case_review/4
3/4 down the page.
you can measure from the roof to the top object of the motherboard (memory clips of mosfet
heatsink) and if you have 50mm of greater you can use a H100 with a single set of fans. push/pull
is not available for your case, interference with the RAM and mobo.

Hope that helps get you started ...


----------



## VIPstudio

Corsair H110 will fit in Fractal Define R4 in the front of the case, this is Push-Pull setup, with HDD in DVD bay and SSD on te back of MBO.
But radiator will go on two screws only, because on H110 the space between two fans is 20mm, and all others have 15mm spacing.
So you will have to use it on two screws (it wont fly away smile.gif ), or drill 6 new holes.

In picture...
Green is where it will go original.
Red is where you must drill holes to have it on all 8 screws.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Mtom

So i tried to fit a H110 in my 690II case today.

The rad went in with minor modification, i had to open up 4 fan screw holes a bit, because the holes on the H110 rad are a bit farther from each other than on the case. Nothing serious, it was 2 min with a drill. The rad went in like a charm after that, below the case upper frame.
Then came the bad part, i found out i could not fit the fans below the upper plastic top mesh. Well they can fit there, but the fans touching the mesh when they spin.








So it seems i can only use it with slim fans. Sadly i didn't think about fans, i was just measuring the rad







I forgot that when i had fans on top they were in the place where the rad is now.

I'll let you know guys if i could finish it.


----------



## rstoledo

Well, I gotta say that I came to the site to check if the case was there before trying it out, almost took and H100i for it, but would have had to make a cut on the top part of the case, then went back, took the measures that were available on the case and found out that the H80i could fit on it, with that in mind I ordered it, and gotta say that I did bet right!

I was able to successfully install it on my case, without making any cuts on it, it barely fit. Please find below an image of it









Thanks!


----------



## kasphoug

Here is my final changes to my H110 mount in a Fractal R4.

SSD backmounted. Radiator in P/P front mount. No mod necessary. 2x140mm top fans for exhaust.

Running 3570k @[email protected] idle/ 64C load


----------



## Richaye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasphoug*
> 
> Here is my final changes to my H110 mount in a Fractal R4.
> 
> SSD backmounted. Radiator in P/P front mount. No mod necessary. 2x140mm top fans for exhaust.
> 
> Running 3570k @[email protected] idle/ 64C load


Awesome dude.


----------



## VIPstudio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kasphoug*
> 
> Here is my final changes to my H110 mount in a Fractal R4.
> 
> SSD backmounted. Radiator in P/P front mount. No mod necessary. 2x140mm top fans for exhaust.
> 
> Running 3570k @[email protected] idle/ 64C load


Nice one, mine is almost like yours, i run it on 4.4GHz at high temp core 62C.
But i have all around Fractal 140mm fans, 6 of them, and 2 original Corsairs on H110.
I have a friend that says temperatures with Corsair fans VS Noctua fans are the same. Only Noctua isn't that noise.

But nice build


----------



## tsunamipop

I have been able to get an h100i in a Rosewill Future Mid atx case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147108 I was able to install it in pull configuration on the top 120 fan mounts. Doing so I was able to see where my fitment problems would be. My Ram had some tall heat spreaders on them?.? so I have to trim the very top one down or the fan would touch them.

Here is the trim. Get some ram without the racing wing and I don't think there would be a problem.

I was able to mount the radiator without too much trouble but as you can see the spacing between the center fan mount holes on the case and the radiator as a little different. I was still able to get the screws in the hold the radiator in place.



The only other fitment problem is that the rear exhaust won't quite fit. I believe I can get a low profile or a slip stream fan in there. That will happen in the next few weeks i guess. Any suggestions?











Now I want to put this bad boy in Push/Pull. So I know Im going to do a little surgury. I guess I could have left the mesh in the top, but thats just killing my airflow, so it had to go I also tweaked the holes to match the radiator mounting points.



After that it was pretty simple. Just a tight space to work in but it seems to fit nicely. I didn't want to even try to put all of the fans inside the case I would of have to trim my ram down and it would have started infringing on the waterpump/block 



Now a little wire management.




With the mesh removed and the extra fans added for Push/Pull I saw about a 4c drop. So now In prime at 4.2 I top out at 51C on the hottest core. So all in all I am happy


----------



## VIPstudio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> I have been able to get an h100i in a Rosewill Future Mid atx case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147108 I was able to install it in pull configuration on the top 120 fan mounts. Doing so I was able to see where my fitment problems would be. My Ram had some tall heat spreaders on them?.? so I have to trim the very top one down or the fan would touch them.
> 
> Here is the trim. Get some ram without the racing wing and I don't think there would be a problem.
> 
> I was able to mount the radiator without too much trouble but as you can see the spacing between the center fan mount holes on the case and the radiator as a little different. I was still able to get the screws in the hold the radiator in place.
> 
> 
> 
> The only other fitment problem is that the rear exhaust won't quite fit. I believe I can get a low profile or a slip stream fan in there. That will happen in the next few weeks i guess. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to put this bad boy in Push/Pull. So I know Im going to do a little surgury. I guess I could have left the mesh in the top, but thats just killing my airflow, so it had to go I also tweaked the holes to match the radiator mounting points.
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was pretty simple. Just a tight space to work in but it seems to fit nicely. I didn't want to even try to put all of the fans inside the case I would of have to trim my ram down and it would have started infringing on the waterpump/block
> 
> 
> 
> Now a little wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the mesh removed and the extra fans added for Push/Pull I saw about a 4c drop. So now In prime at 4.2 I top out at 51C on the hottest core. So all in all I am happy


Man, destroyed your case? Better instal H110 on it, if you needed to cut the top of the case.
H110 has better temperatures and you have allready cut of your top.
So sell H100i and buy H110


----------



## tsunamipop

Destroyed the truth is I wasn't completely sure this thing would fit in such a tight space and I was ready to look at moving into something bigger. Kinda suprised me that I was able to fit it with only the slightest screw hole tweaks. Once I saw that it was possible I decided to move forward to free up a little more airflow by removing the mesh and adding 2 more fans. My first attempt at modifying ever. I wasn't too worried about destroying the case since I had been eyeing something with more room. As for the h110 the extra size would have put me too far into the motherboard I think so the h110 may be beyond this cases capabilities. Now all I need is to find an exhaust fan for the back or I could make my two side panel fans exhaust. any ideas?

Sorry if I didn't do a bang up job with the little adjustments I made but this was my first taste and I like the flavor. Future work will involve the proper tools and extra care.


----------



## VIPstudio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> Destroyed the truth is I wasn't completely sure this thing would fit in such a tight space and I was ready to look at moving into something bigger. Kinda suprised me that I was able to fit it with only the slightest screw hole tweaks. Once I saw that it was possible I decided to move forward to free up a little more airflow by removing the mesh and adding 2 more fans. My first attempt at modifying ever. I wasn't too worried about destroying the case since I had been eyeing something with more room. As for the h110 the extra size would have put me too far into the motherboard I think so the h110 may be beyond this cases capabilities. Now all I need is to find an exhaust fan for the back or I could make my two side panel fans exhaust. any ideas?
> 
> Sorry if I didn't do a bang up job with the little adjustments I made but this was my first taste and I like the flavor. Future work will involve the proper tools and extra care.


Don't worry








But i think that you can fit H110 in that, it's not that much bigger than H100i.
You have space toward side panel, so you will be fine









Just try measure it, how much space do you have now toward the side panel?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> I have been able to get an h100i in a Rosewill Future Mid atx case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147108 I was able to install it in pull configuration on the top 120 fan mounts. Doing so I was able to see where my fitment problems would be. My Ram had some tall heat spreaders on them?.? so I have to trim the very top one down or the fan would touch them.
> With the mesh removed and the extra fans added for Push/Pull I saw about a 4c drop. So now In prime at 4.2 I top out at 51C on the hottest core. So all in all I am happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the trim. Get some ram without the racing wing and I don't think there would be a problem.
> 
> I was able to mount the radiator without too much trouble but as you can see the spacing between the center fan mount holes on the case and the radiator as a little different. I was still able to get the screws in the hold the radiator in place.
> 
> 
> 
> The only other fitment problem is that the rear exhaust won't quite fit. I believe I can get a low profile or a slip stream fan in there. That will happen in the next few weeks i guess. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to put this bad boy in Push/Pull. So I know Im going to do a little surgury. I guess I could have left the mesh in the top, but thats just killing my airflow, so it had to go I also tweaked the holes to match the radiator mounting points.
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was pretty simple. Just a tight space to work in but it seems to fit nicely. I didn't want to even try to put all of the fans inside the case I would of have to trim my ram down and it would have started infringing on the waterpump/block
> 
> 
> 
> Now a little wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> Destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the truth is I wasn't completely sure this thing would fit in such a tight space and I was ready to look at moving into something bigger. Kinda suprised me that I was able to fit it with only the slightest screw hole tweaks. Once I saw that it was possible I decided to move forward to free up a little more airflow by removing the mesh and adding 2 more fans. My first attempt at modifying ever. I wasn't too worried about destroying the case since I had been eyeing something with more room. As for the h110 the extra size would have put me too far into the motherboard I think so the h110 may be beyond this cases capabilities. Now all I need is to find an exhaust fan for the back or I could make my two side panel fans exhaust. any ideas?
> 
> Sorry if I didn't do a bang up job with the little adjustments I made but this was my first taste and I like the flavor. Future work will involve the proper tools and extra care.
Click to expand...

Nice Job ... Nice presentation!







+R
DESTROYED?







Hardly ... with a little determination you found a way to make a very nice system (2600K/SLI 680's) work within a "budget" mid-size case ... I won't argue though, that maybe an upgrade to your case is in your near future







If your P95 load temps @4.2HGz OC remain constant in the low 50c's I DON'T see the cost effectiveness of upgrading to the H110? ... "Foget about it"









I am curious as to what the -4c load temp improvement applies to? Is that over your previous "Air" HSF (model?) OR the improvement of going to Push/Pull over just Pull?

As far as your rear 120mm exhaust, why not just mount your original (standard 120/140mm fan) externally on the case as you've done with the 2 Push fans on the rad on top of the case?

The fact your High End SLI 680's are reference (blower/rear exhaust style HSF) I would want to keep plenty of fresh air supplied to them from your 2 120mm fans from the side panel. Additionally with such good CPU load temps (low 50c's), I'd reverse my H100i rad to an exhaust config (top) from your present "Intake" setup, along with making the rear 120/140mm a rear "exhaust" also. If your case has sufficient airflow/circulation from the front many of us over at the Hydro thread *[HERE]* have found you will only lose 2c-3c on your CPU while gaining as much, if not more on the overall cooling of your mobo/case and most importantly your GPU's







... Another benefit will be much less maintenance cleaning your radiator if you have even below avg basic filtration on the intake air. Every system is a little different, but give it a try and report back for more feedback over in the Hydro thread if you wish










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoledo*
> 
> Well, I gotta say that I came to the site to check if the case was there before trying it out, almost took and H100i for it, but would have had to make a cut on the top part of the case, then went back, took the measures that were available on the case and found out that the H80i could fit on it, with that in mind I ordered it, and gotta say that I did bet right!
> 
> I was able to successfully install it on my case, without making any cuts on it, it barely fit. Please find below an image of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Ummmmm ... 1st person to guess what case he has get's a "Cookie" ???









Or maybe a swig of that "chilled" Tequila









My Guess ...









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thermaltake V3? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133094


----------



## rstoledo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nice Job ... Nice presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +R
> DESTROYED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly ... with a little determination you found a way to make a very nice system (2600K/SLI 680's) work within a "budget" mid-size case ... I won't argue though, that maybe an upgrade to your case is in your near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your P95 load temps @4.2HGz OC remain constant in the low 50c's I DON'T see the cost effectiveness of upgrading to the H110? ... "Foget about it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what the -4c load temp improvement applies to? Is that over your previous "Air" HSF (model?) OR the improvement of going to Push/Pull over just Pull?
> 
> As far as your rear 120mm exhaust, why not just mount your original (standard 120/140mm fan) externally on the case as you've done with the 2 Push fans on the rad on top of the case?
> 
> The fact your High End SLI 680's are reference (blower/rear exhaust style HSF) I would want to keep plenty of fresh air supplied to them from your 2 120mm fans from the side panel. Additionally with such good CPU load temps (low 50c's), I'd reverse my H100i rad to an exhaust config (top) from your present "Intake" setup, along with making the rear 120/140mm a rear "exhaust" also. If your case has sufficient airflow/circulation from the front many of us over at the Hydro thread *[HERE]* have found you will only lose 2c-3c on your CPU while gaining as much, if not more on the overall cooling of your mobo/case and most importantly your GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Another benefit will be much less maintenance cleaning your radiator if you have even below avg basic filtration on the intake air. Every system is a little different, but give it a try and report back for more feedback over in the Hydro thread if you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm ... 1st person to guess what case he has get's a "Cookie" ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a swig of that "chilled" Tequila


Just saw that I forgot to add the case! Should I post here or allow the guessing game to proceed? xD


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nice Job ... Nice presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +R
> DESTROYED?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly ... with a little determination you found a way to make a very nice system (2600K/SLI 680's) work within a "budget" mid-size case ... I won't argue though, that maybe an upgrade to your case is in your near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your P95 load temps @4.2HGz OC remain constant in the low 50c's I DON'T see the cost effectiveness of upgrading to the H110? ... "Foget about it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious as to what the -4c load temp improvement applies to? Is that over your previous "Air" HSF (model?) OR the improvement of going to Push/Pull over just Pull?
> 
> As far as your rear 120mm exhaust, why not just mount your original (standard 120/140mm fan) externally on the case as you've done with the 2 Push fans on the rad on top of the case?
> 
> The fact your High End SLI 680's are reference (blower/rear exhaust style HSF) I would want to keep plenty of fresh air supplied to them from your 2 120mm fans from the side panel. Additionally with such good CPU load temps (low 50c's), I'd reverse my H100i rad to an exhaust config (top) from your present "Intake" setup, along with making the rear 120/140mm a rear "exhaust" also. If your case has sufficient airflow/circulation from the front many of us over at the Hydro thread *[HERE]* have found you will only lose 2c-3c on your CPU while gaining as much, if not more on the overall cooling of your mobo/case and most importantly your GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Another benefit will be much less maintenance cleaning your radiator if you have even below avg basic filtration on the intake air. Every system is a little different, but give it a try and report back for more feedback over in the Hydro thread if you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133094


I saw the improvement once I switched to Push/Pull and removed the top mesh from the case. The improvement may have not been as great if I removed the restrictive mesh while I was just in Pull configuration. I will give your configuration a try and see how things turn out. Previously I could only use one of my side exhaust fans because my h60 in push/pull would interfere with the installation of the top side panel fan, but I think I have the clearance for both with the top mount of the h100i. Your statement about my 680's rear exhausting makes me think I was just sucking in all of there hot air back through my h60's radiator giving me not so great performance...((face palm)). Oh well Im happy with this monster anyway. I need to look into buying some filters for my side exhaust fans so I can help keep the case a bit cleaner. Any suggestions for front intake fans and filters. This is what I have


Should I buy two more gentle typhoons and make all 4 of my fans on my h100 the same and move the corsairs to my side exhaust or what would be a good plan. I know I should keep my 4 fans on the radiator the same so they work better together. Looks like I need to buy 3 more fans to match up my radiator fans and install an external rear exhaust. If my front fans are fine I will just need filter material for those as well as my two exhaust.

Thanks for the advice Tomcat.


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIPstudio*
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think that you can fit H110 in that, it's not that much bigger than H100i.
> You have space toward side panel, so you will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try measure it, how much space do you have now toward the side panel?


There is no space between my side panel and the radiator, so the 110 wouldn't have anywhere to grow, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIPstudio*
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think that you can fit H110 in that, it's not that much bigger than H100i.
> You have space toward side panel, so you will be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try measure it, how much space do you have now toward the side panel?


see here


No room towards the outside of the panel and none towards the mobo. Just the right amount for this h100i.


----------



## ihatelolcats

does anyone know the barb size of the original h100? ie what tubing would fit


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> I saw the improvement once I switched to Push/Pull and removed the top mesh from the case. The improvement may have not been as great if I removed the restrictive mesh while I was just in Pull configuration. I will give your configuration a try and see how things turn out. Previously I could only use one of my side exhaust fans because my h60 in push/pull would interfere with the installation of the top side panel fan, but I think I have the clearance for both with the top mount of the h100i. Your statement about my 680's rear exhausting makes me think I was just sucking in all of there hot air back through my h60's radiator giving me not so great performance...((face palm)). Oh well Im happy with this monster anyway. I need to look into buying some filters for my side exhaust fans so I can help keep the case a bit cleaner. Any suggestions for front intake fans and filters. This is what I have
> 
> 
> Should I buy two more gentle typhoons and make all 4 of my fans on my h100 the same and move the corsairs to my side exhaust or what would be a good plan. I know I should keep my 4 fans on the radiator the same so they work better together. Looks like I need to buy 3 more fans to match up my radiator fans and install an external rear exhaust. If my front fans are fine I will just need filter material for those as well as my two exhaust.
> 
> Thanks for the advice Tomcat.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> does anyone know the barb size of the original h100? ie what tubing would fit
Click to expand...

1/4 inch ID ... common mod Tube size is 6mm(1/4) ID 8mm(5/16) OD although if you want to just change the looks (non corrugated) OR "Color"? check *[THIS]* mod out 1st, it won't void your warranty









Let's take this over to the Hydro thread *[HERE]* where you'll get more feedback and others may benefit as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoledo*
> 
> Just saw that I forgot to add the case! Should I post here or allow the guessing game to proceed? xD


Nah







just post it ... might of been fun though if you had lots of tequila


----------



## owikhan

How i fit Corsair H100 in Cm Stroom Tropper Can any one help me with pictures
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO BOARD


----------



## rstoledo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just post it ... might of been fun though if you had lots of tequila


So you gotta it right, it is an Thermaltake V3, but the AMD Edition with the nice scorpion on the side


----------



## Outlawed

Can someone please help direct me to a cheap case that can fit a h100 (original not "i" series)?

I have been helping a buddy build a pc (physically and financially lol) and really the only thing left is a case. I thought he was going to be able to use my old case but it's pretty old and cheap. There seems to be no way to fit the h100 cooler I have setup for him.

Any suggestions? Cheap is the biggest factor because the alternative is just sitting the mobo and the rest of the components in the entertainment center.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Can someone please help direct me to a cheap case that can fit a h100 (original not "i" series)?
> 
> I have been helping a buddy build a pc (physically and financially lol) and really the only thing left is a case. I thought he was going to be able to use my old case but it's pretty old and cheap. There seems to be no way to fit the h100 cooler I have setup for him.
> 
> Any suggestions? Cheap is the biggest factor because the alternative is just sitting the mobo and the rest of the components in the entertainment center.


Sent you a PM







.


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> I have been able to get an h100i in a Rosewill Future Mid atx case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147108 I was able to install it in pull configuration on the top 120 fan mounts. Doing so I was able to see where my fitment problems would be. My Ram had some tall heat spreaders on them?.? so I have to trim the very top one down or the fan would touch them.
> 
> Here is the trim. Get some ram without the racing wing and I don't think there would be a problem.
> 
> I was able to mount the radiator without too much trouble but as you can see the spacing between the center fan mount holes on the case and the radiator as a little different. I was still able to get the screws in the hold the radiator in place.
> 
> 
> 
> The only other fitment problem is that the rear exhaust won't quite fit. I believe I can get a low profile or a slip stream fan in there. That will happen in the next few weeks i guess. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to put this bad boy in Push/Pull. So I know Im going to do a little surgury. I guess I could have left the mesh in the top, but thats just killing my airflow, so it had to go I also tweaked the holes to match the radiator mounting points.
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was pretty simple. Just a tight space to work in but it seems to fit nicely. I didn't want to even try to put all of the fans inside the case I would of have to trim my ram down and it would have started infringing on the waterpump/block
> 
> 
> 
> Now a little wire management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the mesh removed and the extra fans added for Push/Pull I saw about a 4c drop. So now In prime at 4.2 I top out at 51C on the hottest core. So all in all I am happy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Can someone please help direct me to a cheap case that can fit a h100 (original not "i" series)?
> 
> I have been helping a buddy build a pc (physically and financially lol) and really the only thing left is a case. I thought he was going to be able to use my old case but it's pretty old and cheap. There seems to be no way to fit the h100 cooler I have setup for him.
> 
> Any suggestions? Cheap is the biggest factor because the alternative is just sitting the mobo and the rest of the components in the entertainment center.


look at my post. pretty cheap case


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I can put h90i cooler into lian li v354 case or not.


----------



## lopenyouli

without modding or removing the top mesh, the H100 will only fit Push or Pull and not PUSH/PULL.


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lopenyouli*
> 
> without modding or removing the top mesh, the H100 will only fit Push or Pull and not PUSH/PULL.


I was able to get the h100i installed without modification in my Rosewill Future case In Pull configuration without modding anything. I did lose the rear exhaust fan but a slim fan may fit or just mount it externally. Now the screw holes on the top do not match the radiator perfectly so I could only get 6 screws in to hold it to the case. It is a simple fix to drill a couple holes to make it work though. That would be the real extent of any modding but its worth it so the radiator is secure and safe. Also the ram shouldn't have any tall heatsinks on it or it will touch the fan and that could cause unneeded stress on the slots and possibly a nasty vibration. You can do the push\pull though without too much headache either. Either way is not too bad.


----------



## Atto

H100 fits in carbide air 540 with push and pull.


----------



## polycount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atto*
> 
> H100 fits in carbide air 540 with push and pull.


I thinking of buying this case and h110. Could You tell me how look like thickness of sheet and vibration damping in this case? I heard opinion about this case that has a tendency to fall into vibrations by hard drives.


----------



## LahiruRD

On Cooler Master Stryker, you can mount a H100 on P/P configuration. I will post a picture later.
You need to move a bit the radiater becoz it won't fit normally.


----------



## RookieOverclock

I was unable to install a H110 in my Fractal Design R4 case where the top two 140mm fans would go. The fan predrilled locations are too far apart to fit the H110, but more problematically the top drive bays and the back fan did not provide adequate clearance for the radiator with 140mm fans attached.

I was able to install the H100i quite easily in the case.


----------



## Squatting Tiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> so i just did the measurements and if you use normal 120 or 140 mm fans inside the case, the rad on top of the case, and fans that are <16mm thick, you can do push pull with no modding and have plenty of room to spare in the phantom 410


I bought 2x fans that were <16mm to do exactly this but the top lid still doesn't close? What am I doing wrong!


----------



## Atto

Sorry for late respond but yes, the hotswap bays can be vibrating but I solved it by using 2 screws for each harddrive and the noice was gone








Overall it's a well made case, I think you'll not be disappointed.


----------



## appa91

Someone Know if the H100i is compatible with the cooler master silencio 650? There are some way for installing it? Thank's!


----------



## jlaw3x7

H110 mostly fits a NZXT Phantom 410 for push or pull but not push & pull unless you have a smaller than ATX motherboard. (requires a slight case mod to adjust screw holes)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428193/build-log-dark-phantom-nzxt-phantom-410-haswell-4770k-h110-cooler-overclock-delid


----------



## Alamists

NZXT Phantom Full Tower
H100i
1) With top 200mm fans: With fans in push OR pull, attaches with mounting brackets (little room and does not work with high profile ram).

2) Without top 200mm: Fits in Push And pull (4 fans) and can be mounted to the case directly. It runs much colder than the other setup ~10C colder, but will require the drilling of new holes. (mounting holes are off by 1/4 inch.)


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamists*
> 
> NZXT Phantom Full Tower
> H100i
> 1) With top 200mm fans: With fans in push OR pull, attaches with mounting brackets (little room and does not work with high profile ram).
> 
> 2) Without top 200mm: Fits in Push And pull (4 fans) and can be mounted to the case directly. It runs much colder than the other setup ~10C colder, but will require the drilling of new holes. (mounting holes are off by 1/4 inch.)


So it's going to be 120fans right?

Fan
Case
Radiator
Fan

?


----------



## DoooX

H110 possible to fit Overseer RX-I ? Anyone tried ?


----------



## Alamists

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> So it's going to be 120fans right?
> 
> Fan
> Case
> Radiator
> Fan
> 
> ?


It would be more like:

Fan-fan
Case
Radiator
Fan-fan

(unless you only wanted 2 fans...)

If you were only doing push or pull and had low profile ram you could do:

Case
Mounting Bracket
Radiator
Fan-fan

And yeah, it supports only 120mm.


----------



## Pierce

will a h110 fit in a cm storm stryker? thanks


----------



## Orugun

Does anyone know if the H100i fits in the CM Storm Trooper case?


----------



## MaTr1x

FYI: Didn't see this in the OP, but I've found a YouTube for a H100i in a Corsair Carbide 300R:


----------



## TSBeast

H80i/H90 fits P/P in the back of the Corsair C70. H100i and H110 probaly fits too in the top not sure with P/P tho


----------



## sglords

*manage to fit in corsair h110 in fractal design r4.
some mod is required
only able to fit the 280mm radiator at the front
finally manage to fit corsair h110 inside fractal design define r4
tubing length is quite short for front input*


----------



## JBD1986

I fit the Corsair H110 at the top of my NZXT Switch 810 case. It fits up there quite easily in a pull configuration, and you should be able to get a push pull configuration up there as well.


----------



## 95birdman

H110 in the front of a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 using (4) 140mm fans in push/pull. I've got a few new high static pressure fans on the way, and I believe I'm just going to end up mounting the radiator on the top of the case and keep the front as a normal air intake to keep the GPU cooler.


----------



## Q5Grafx

I am running the H110 in a push configuration in a corsair obsidian 550d case it is a tight fit with the cpu power cable but it works just fine. and at idle the cpu is sitting at 28c in Phoenix Az.


----------



## 95birdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> H110 in the front of a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 using (4) 140mm fans in push/pull. I've got a few new high static pressure fans on the way, and I believe I'm just going to end up mounting the radiator on the top of the case and keep the front as a normal air intake to keep the GPU cooler.


So I got my b-gears Blaster 140mm fans in with 3.5mmH2O static pressure and mounted them in PULL pulling air from outside in through the radiator, and I have cooler temps by a few degress both idle and load. I don't have the room to mount the fans in push or push/pull. I was then able to move my HDD cage inward and mount a bottom fan for an intake, most importantly, to keep my GPU cool, because it was running warm with my last setup. Only exhaust is my rear 140mm fan. The radiator is NOT mounted properly in the correct mounting holes. In order to make everything fit I only used 3 mounting holes on the radiator. It's a pretty tight fit even without the screws so it's not going anywhere.


----------



## levontraut

the H100i also fits the Fractual R4 ontop.

i have placed mine there however it will only have a push or pull set-up on a full atx mobo as there is not enough space between the ram and the rad.

then on the rear any 120 mm rad will fit.


----------



## Mcarpen89

OP please change the compatibility for the H100/H100i for the NZXT Gamma. It looks like you meant to say that the case above it in the list (Switch 810) can do P/P without modding. The Gamma is extremely cramped around the top and back, and its only compatible with push WITH modding, and definitely couldn't do P/P unless you wanted your pull fans sitting out in the open on top of the case..


----------



## starmanwarz

I have an old Thermaltake Armour LCS Case (bought back in 2007), will the H100i fit in my case?


----------



## maza90210

Hi there! new to overclock.net! I've read loads of threads, thought I might join. Anyways, will the Carbide Air 540 fit the h100i in push pull? I know it'll fit the h100i with stock fans. I will use the Z87-GD65 gaming mobo (sexy as hell, awesome features, love MSI) and if it matters, the Corsair Vengeance Pro red 8gb 1600mhz RAM. I hope to build a kinda dragon-themed PC.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hi there! new to overclock.net! I've read loads of threads, thought I might join. Anyways, will the Carbide Air 540 fit the h100i in push pull? I know it'll fit the h100i with stock fans. I will use the Z87-GD65 gaming mobo (sexy as hell, awesome features, love MSI) and if it matters, the Corsair Vengeance Pro red 8gb 1600mhz RAM. I hope to build a kinda dragon-themed PC.


I'd say that's a NO unless you want to modify the top fangrill to mount the 2 additional fans externally








I guess you could also Mod it into the front in Push/Pull but that would negate the original excellent engineering that went into the 540's case airflow in the 1st place









Hey Matty ... *[HERE]* is an excellent link to update the cover page for Corsair 540 / H100i


----------



## maza90210

I don't want to do any modding, just wanted to check if it would natively support push/pull, I guess not, not a big problem, just curious. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Topsu

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/137-source-530-full-tower-computer-case.html

NZXT Source should fit h100i and propably h110


----------



## Topsu

Anyone know if h110 fits Fractal Design Define XL R2?


----------



## maza90210

Yes the h110 will fit in that amazing case
http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Review-Fractal-Design-Define-XL-R2-187/
Most probably you can fit it on the top.


----------



## chiggx

Hi!

Which AIO watercoolers have cables long enough for me to install the radiator on the bottom fan intake of my fractal design define R3? Would an H90/H80i have long enough tubes?

Thanks


----------



## pez

Curious why you would want to your CPU cooler to sit at the bottom? Not only will it be intaking the most dust, but one of the hottest components in your case will be spilling a lot of heat into your case.


----------



## patriotaki

Can i fit a double radiator in my Fractal XL Black Pearl (discontinued product) h100i,h100 for example ?


----------



## chiggx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious why you would want to your CPU cooler to sit at the bottom? Not only will it be intaking the most dust, but one of the hottest components in your case will be spilling a lot of heat into your case.


I want to keep my computer as quiet as possible which means not opening the top or side vents on my fractal case. So my only options for watercooling are the bottom fan intake and the exhaust fan. Currently I have a graphics card that dispels heat into the case and possibly as a result of this my cpu temps are very high. So I was considering bypassing the graphics card heat by installing the cpu cooler on the bottom intake(which has a dust filter by the way). In future when i upgrade I intend to buy a reference gfx card which will expel heat out of the case then i will move the cpu radiator to the exhaust fan position


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggx*
> 
> I want to keep my computer as quiet as possible which means not opening the top or side vents on my fractal case. So my only options for watercooling are the bottom fan intake and the exhaust fan. Currently I have a graphics card that dispels heat into the case and possibly as a result of this my cpu temps are very high. So I was considering bypassing the graphics card heat by installing the cpu cooler on the bottom intake(which has a dust filter by the way). In future when i upgrade I intend to buy a reference gfx card which will expel heat out of the case then i will move the cpu radiator to the exhaust fan position


Well in that case, why not go with a custom loop. That way you always have the option to include your GPU in the loop. Also gives you the option to choose your fans. Corsair fans are actually pretty noisy compared to the older model Scythe S-Flex I have on my H100. Just my $0.02







.


----------



## chiggx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well in that case, why not go with a custom loop. That way you always have the option to include your GPU in the loop. Also gives you the option to choose your fans. Corsair fans are actually pretty noisy compared to the older model Scythe S-Flex I have on my H100. Just my $0.02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No I can't, custom is too expensive for me plus I have never done it before so I am worried about leaks. Here is/was my thought process:
-my cpu is overheating(or at least temps are too high for running at stock) so i need to improve them
-i added two fans to my chassis to improve air intake(i now have three low rpm intakes)
-this helped but temps are still too high for the desired noise profile. So I have decided to upgrade my cpu cooler
-I currently have a Hyper 212+, i need something with better cooling and less noise
-my first option was a bigger air cooler e.g NH-D14 or megahalems but this is not advisable due to the flimsy nature of my motherboard(see hardocp: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/06/asrock_z77_extreme4_lga_1155_motherboard_review/6#.UmOR__nLrEo)
-so best option appears to be watercooling to reduce the weight on my mb and achieve my goals
-so plan now is to get an AIO like H90/H80i/X40 and replace its stock fans with quieter ones
I hope this configuration will have lower temps for the same noise level as the hyper 212+?

Thanks


----------



## pez

As long as you get the right fans, you should be able to exceed its performance, and maintain the silence you want.


----------



## chiggx

Thanks Pez, but my problem still remains. Which of the AIO water coolers has tubes ling enough to reach the bottom air intake in a fractal design define R3? I have googled this but none of the manaufacturers list the length of the tubes for any of their coolers. Thats why I decided to post here so I could ask people who actually own them to let me know how long the tubes are...

How long are the tubes on your H100 pez?


----------



## pez

I just did a really rough estimate, with a somewhat flexible ruler and they are no more than 10 inches long. I think the one obstacle that stands UB your way the most may be the expansion cards (I.e. GPU, sound card, etc.).


----------



## chiggx

thanks but 10 inches is too little(thanks to my graphics card as you mentioned). I need them to be at least 14.5 inches, i did a rough measurement with a string and ruler


----------



## hbhorat

H90 doesn't fit on my Asrock Extreme 6. I don't know what to do. It physically doesn't mount to the motherboard.
The pins aren't reaching the board.

edit: nevermind I'm just a ******, I ended up changing the screws that go through the bracket and it's all G.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggx*
> 
> thanks but 10 inches is too little(thanks to my graphics card as you mentioned). I need them to be at least 14.5 inches, i did a rough measurement with a string and ruler


I believe some people have modded theirs with longer hoses, so that may be an option. It wouldn't be terribly expensive, and contrary to prior uncertainties, doing a leak test is relatively simple and hassle-free.


----------



## Mackem

Does the NZXT Phantom 530 fit the H100i in push pull at the top?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Anyone have advice for someone looking to mod their NZXT Phantom 410 to house a H110? Basically getting it for free, otherwise I would of gone with something else.


----------



## maza90210

I found this is a forum

"My package arrived today, and I'm happy to report that I was able to get the H110 fitted in the Phantom 410 mid tower case.

Be warned though, as it did not fit without a slight case mod. I had to open up 4 of the pre-drilled fan mounting holes due to how Corsair spaced the fans. Also the radiator touches the can conroller PCB, so I had to insulate it with layers of electrical tape. Last I had to remove one of the clips holding in the black mesh from the top for clearance, not that you can tell.

All in all it was pretty easy to get it to fit"

Personally, I'd sell the h110, just because I'm not a AIO guy. That's just me though.


----------



## chiggx

Does anyone have any idea if the H110 can fit into a Fractal Design Define R4?


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggx*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if the H110 can fit into a Fractal Design Define R4?


i would say no

http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html

but if you try i am sure you can but i would probably go for a 100i instead


----------



## chiggx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> i would say no
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h110-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> but if you try i am sure you can but i would probably go for a 100i instead


Thanks


----------



## ksl28

Hello.

I just want to ask quick. I have need a need Case, and i like the Fractal R4 - but will my hardware fit?

I have a ASUS P8Z77-V Pro and a Corsair H100i. I have these ram:

http://www.proshop.dk/RAM/Kingston-HyperX-Gen-DDR3-1600-DC-8GB-2243686.html

Will the H100i fit in the top?


----------



## Zhood

I have a Corsair Vengeance Case, and mounted my 80i to the top behind the optic drive. Fits fine, might try to find a better place for it though.

Will post pics soon.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksl28*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I just want to ask quick. I have need a need Case, and i like the Fractal R4 - but will my hardware fit?
> 
> I have a ASUS P8Z77-V Pro and a Corsair H100i. I have these ram:
> 
> http://www.proshop.dk/RAM/Kingston-HyperX-Gen-DDR3-1600-DC-8GB-2243686.html
> 
> Will the H100i fit in the top?


Yes it will however you might struggle doing a push pull setup


----------



## ksl28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Yes it will however you might struggle doing a push pull setup


What is push and pull setup?


----------



## Zhood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ksl28*
> 
> What is push and pull setup?


It's when you use the fans that come with the cooler to pull air into the case from one way, and push the air towards the components in the case, or vise-versa. Usually you want to pull the air inside your case out so that you get rid of the hot air inside to keep the parts cooler, and you pull air into the case to keep a circulating current going.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, I'm not sure that made much sense...but it's early, so maybe it's me.

A push/pull setup normally refers to CPU coolers. It is a setup where there is a fan(s) pushing the hot air through the radiator or cooler (I.e. How the cooler is stock), and additionally, there is a fan(s) mounted to the other side that pulls and helps direct the air coming through the radiator/cooler. For a lot of coolers this can make a world of difference

Additionally, some people add in shrouds (mostly hollowed out fans) between the radiator and the fans to add more directional push or pull. This is really only necessary for fans that may have a less-than-stellar static pressure. Sometimes it makes a legitimate difference.

As a bonus, it might be interesting for people who want the same performance of the cooler at max, but want it to be quieter. Adding quieter and slower spinning fans in a push/pull setup may make it possible to achieve this, though the fans paired so closely together will be a bit noisier than their normal dB ratings.


----------



## andermand

soon you might add the H100/H100i to the fractal design core 1000... im working on some modding and it will be done by christmas:-D
hope it works. wish me luck.


----------



## CheapGamer

I know its a lesser brand case, but what a surprise I have had with it quality/price wise (maybe worth a review later).

The Casecom CL-86 fits the h100i for top mount and push/pull with much more than enough room and no modifications

If I need pics they will need to wait till I get some PSU cable extenders as Its a little bit of a mess right now. (i know you folks don't care for a few quick snaps but I hate the mess).


----------



## yoong

I'm setting up a new gaming rig and thinking about getting H110, however, after doing some reading, it seems like it will not fit on a HAF X. Should i be downgrading to HAF 932 or mod HAF X or simply go for H100i?


----------



## CheapGamer

I would just go for the H100i, the cooling difference is very minimal. and the lower profile block and Corsair Link software make it stand out a little better than the H110


----------



## kinglukas38

I was wondering how the h100 or h100i can fit in the fractal design arc xl. it look like it can fit in the top but may also fit in the front. can any one confirm this?


----------



## Harsha

Hey Guys im buying Corsair H80i How to install it on my Normal 1st Gen NZXT Phantom ??And how to remove rear exhaust fan?


----------



## maza90210

It probably would fit in the front, there is space for 2x120mm fans, but the tubing may be too small to reach the CPU, I can't confirm this, as I do not own a h100i or a arc XL, so I would ask around


----------



## hajosattila

hi guys

I have a question, would the Corsair H90 fit in the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 case?

Regards, Attila

Sorry my english is poor....


----------



## maza90210

English is fine, and the h90 fits in any 140mm fan mount. in your case, there is a 140mm fan mount in the back, so yes, you can put a h90 in the rear of the case.


----------



## Silverfern

H90 mounts in corsair carbide air 540. though preferably not at the back exhaust, blocks the screw for the case. I mount mine at top pannel


----------



## maza90210

I'd just have it to the top so I don't have to sacrifice any fans.


----------



## DigitalCore

So... the H90 isn't compatible with the Thermaltake Chaser Mk 1?

The specs say you can mount a 140x140x30mm fan there, so wouldn't the H90 fit?

More specifically, I want the colourshift fan at the rear of the two top fan slots and the H90 at the front. Would it work?


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Do you guys think the Corsair H100 will fit into this Enermax Fulmo Basic/Advance?


----------



## DarkflameZM

I installed the H110 into the top of my Cooler Master Storm Trooper case just fine, you may want to add this to the H110 compatibility listing.


----------



## Centry

Corsair H100i is compatible with the 200R case. The trick is to:

1. Install RAM first

2. Install Radiator

3. Install fans





_Sorry for the bad quality._


----------



## Centry

Also, does anyone know if the H100i is compatible with the 300R case? My mobo's heatsink is at least .5 inches long...


----------



## Kires

Hi Guys,

I know this is the Compatibility Thread, but I still thought this would be the best place to ask.

I recently been wanting to upgrade my cooling on my system but I'm not sure which would be best for me. I have the Asus RIVE and the HAF 922 case. I was wondering which between the two (H100i or H110) would be the best for me. I can't really tell a difference between them other then one has 140mm rad and the other has Corsair Link....

Any help would be great!

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know this is the Compatibility Thread, but I still thought this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> I recently been wanting to upgrade my cooling on my system but I'm not sure which would be best for me. I have the Asus RIVE and the HAF 922 case. I was wondering which between the two (H100i or H110) would be the best for me. I can't really tell a difference between them other then one has 140mm rad and the other has Corsair Link....
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


Well one will fit into your case, one won't. So Corsair H100i.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Well one will fit into your case, one won't. So Corsair H100i.


I've already checked, they both will be able to fit in my case.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> I've already checked, they both will be able to fit in my case.


Umm there is only one 140mm mount available, and its on the bottom. The H110 needs 2 140mm mounts side by side and nearer to the cpu.

I/O PanelUSB 2.0 x 2, MIC x 1, Audio x 1 (supports HD / AC97 Audio), eSATA x 1
Cooling SystemFront: 200 mm fan x 1 Red LED on / off fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA (can be swap for 120 / 140 mm fan x 1)
*Top:* 200 mm fan x 1 / 700 RPM / 19 dBA *(can be swap to 120 mm fan x 2 )*
Rear: 120 mm fan x 1 / 1200 RPM / 17 dBA
Bottom: 120 / 140 mm fan x 1 (optional)
Side: 200 mm fan x 1 (optional)
(can be swap for 120 mm fan x 2)

*EDIT*
Unless you plan on modding the case...


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Umm there is only one 140mm mount available, and its on the bottom. The H110 needs 2 140mm mounts side by side and nearer to the cpu.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Unless you plan on modding the case...


If I do get the H110, I would put it on the inside of the top of the case, Its big enough to put it there, just need to drill a few more holes.

(Thats what I was getting at in my last post.)


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> If I do get the H110, I would put it on the inside of the top of the case, Its big enough to put it there, just need to drill a few more holes.
> 
> (Thats what I was getting at in my last post.)


Then get whichever one is cheaper, or if H110 is within $15 do that.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centry*
> 
> Corsair H100i is compatible with the 200R case. The trick is to:
> 
> 1. Install RAM first
> 
> 2. Install Radiator
> 
> 3. Install fans


you used original screw holes?
What ram and mb are you using?


----------



## Centry

Yeah, I used the original screw holes. The RAM is Corsair Dominator Platinum with Asus P9X79 Pro. The Mobo's heatsink touches the side of the fans though.


----------



## thecrfdude

Any compatibility for the Hadron Air?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centry*
> 
> Yeah, I used the original screw holes. The RAM is Corsair Dominator Platinum with Asus P9X79 Pro. The Mobo's heatsink touches the side of the fans though.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know this is the Compatibility Thread, but I still thought this would be the best place to ask.
> 
> I recently been wanting to upgrade my cooling on my system but I'm not sure which would be best for me. I have the Asus RIVE and the HAF 922 case. I was wondering which between the two (H100i or H110) would be the best for me. I can't really tell a difference between them other then one has 140mm rad and the other has Corsair Link....
> 
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


BLACK FRIDAY Deal ... H110 - $89.99 w/$20 rebate ... case closed









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035

H100i $84.99









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> BLACK FRIDAY Deal ... H110 - $89.99 w/$20 rebate ... case closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
> 
> H100i $84.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032


HAHA, you and your pathetic deals.

http://www.corsair.com/us/outlet-store/outlet-cooling.html
Corsair H100i $60 flat
http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h100i-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler-refurbished.html

Corsair H80i $55 flat
http://www.corsair.com/us/hydro-series-h80i-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler-refurbished.html


----------



## Kires

Can anyone tell me the performance difference in their option?


----------



## pcsolutionz

I have had the Lian Li PC-7FNW now for a few years and just built a new PC with the Corsair 650D. I don't like the 650D and way prefer another Lian Li. I would just use my PC-7FNW but there is no way to fit my new H100i. What I am trying to figure out is if I pick up a LIAN LI PC-7HWX, will I possibly be able to mount the H100i radiator in the front if the HDD cage is removed? I want to have the H100i mounted up front and am thinking of using a Fan Adapter from 140mm to 120mm to mount the radiator. I'm just not sure if the tubing on the H100i will reach far enough to mount it. Any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated. I'm kind of surprised that I haven't been able to find any type of info on Google attempting this. Thanks in advance for your time...

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-7h/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995076


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Umm is OP ever going to come back? He's been offline for over a month and last time he was on didnt add anything to the list even though there are tons more compatible cases that people have shown proof of them fitting

If he doesn't come back, I would like to know if its possible for an Admin to give control of the thread to someone else or something like that so this list can be updated and maintained properly.


----------



## pcsolutionz

That would be great for sure. I really want to place an order but am not certain the h100i will fit. I'll keep my eye on here and also started a thread.


----------



## saipan

has anyone bought a refurb one from the corsair site? didn't see any great deals this weekend so far, h110 is 60 bucks refurb. what kind of warranty do you get? nothing on the website as far as I could tell


----------



## Denisas P

Hello,
Have somebody tried to mount corsair h80i in Bitfenix Phenom M rear? Not sure if will be enough space. THank you for your help.


----------



## Floy

The Corsair H110 fits well in the Corsair Carbide 500R. I have the fans in the top mounting section pulling air from the radiator which is mounted just below. The rear fan will have to be removed if the tubing is in the rear. If you want a rear fan, you will need to turn the radiator 180 degrees.


----------



## jush

im using a h100 and i want to replace my thermal compound since its already very dried up which one should be better:

Tuniq Tx-4 or Noctua NT-H1? those are the only two choices since those are the ones available here in my country. thanks.


----------



## joedogger8

Does the Corsair H110 or Kraken X60 fit inside the NZXT M59 case?


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thecrfdude*
> 
> Any compatibility for the Hadron Air?


I saw this posted somewhere from Jacob with EVGA - _Unofficially... yes you actually can fit a sealed water cooler (like Corsair H80) but you must remove the top bracket piece and leave it off.

The Hadron Hydro supports more options for water cooling._


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> has anyone bought a refurb one from the corsair site? didn't see any great deals this weekend so far, h110 is 60 bucks refurb. what kind of warranty do you get? nothing on the website as far as I could tell


All Corsair refurb coolers will now have standard a warranty of 1year


----------



## saipan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> All Corsair refurb coolers will now have standard a warranty of 1year


awesome thanks


----------



## stepinrazor

Q5Grafx -

Did you have to do anything special to mount the H110 into the 550d case? how much clearance did you have between the motherboard and H110?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> I am running the H110 in a push configuration in a corsair obsidian 550d case it is a tight fit with the cpu power cable but it works just fine. and at idle the cpu is sitting at 28c in Phoenix Az.


----------



## pcsolutionz

I got my Lian Li PC-7HWX tonight and have the H100i installed in the front of it perfectly. It's awesome and I've taken photos and video of it. Once I get my system back up and running I'll be sure to post detailed results. Sweet!


----------



## pcsolutionz

Here's a teaser! I'm on my mobile so the best I can do for now.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcsolutionz*
> 
> Here's a teaser! I'm on my mobile so the best I can do for now.


I cant believe it makes it, nice work!


----------



## Kires

Hey guys!

I'm getting a Fractal Define R4 case for my Asus RIVE and Corsair H110. I know that H110 comes with some good fans but I really want to do a push/pull and my case supports the 140mm size but was wondering what fans should I get that are slim (to fit the push/pull) and fast but still not too loud?


----------



## mgriffen

Hi. I'm putting an H80i on a 4770k in an Enermax Osterog GT case. Just looking for some advice on arrangement. Should I mount rear, top or try for front? Will it even fit in the rear or the front? pull in or exhaust out?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgriffen*
> 
> Hi. I'm putting an H80i on a 4770k in an Enermax Osterog GT case. Just looking for some advice on arrangement. Should I mount rear, top or try for front? Will it even fit in the rear or the front? pull in or exhaust out?
> Thanks for any advice


Stick 'er either in the front in pull or in the back in push.


----------



## adventus

I don't know if this has been addressed (can't be assed to read 118 pages) but from the research I have done all H-series coolers should be able to fit inside the 600T case given standard fan layout (there is no "SE" case, it is just a white 600T, all 600T cases are the same dimensions of 23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00").


----------



## sagitarius2k

hello all









due to budget, is it possible to mount dual water cpu cooler with h110i? i am using 900d and dual xeon, so is it possible to do that? let say that other cpu coller, i am using from h60i

thanks


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adventus*
> 
> I don't know if this has been addressed (can't be assed to read 118 pages) but from the research I have done all H-series coolers should be able to fit inside the 600T case given standard fan layout (there is no "SE" case, it is just a white 600T, all 600T cases are the same dimensions of 23.30" x 10.40" x 20.00").


All coolers except H110 and H90
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> due to budget, is it possible to mount dual water cpu cooler with h110i? i am using 900d and dual xeon, so is it possible to do that? let say that other cpu coller, i am using from h60i
> 
> thanks


Do you plan using 2 H110 in a 900D? or 1 H110 and 1 H60?


----------



## sagitarius2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> All coolers except H110 and H90
> Do you plan using 2 H110 in a 900D? or 1 H110 and 1 H60?


well, i am planning to, if money is enough dual h110i, but can it fit on 900d? if not, second option is


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> well, i am planning to, if money is enough dual h110i, but can it fit on 900d? if not, second option is


Umm do you mean the H110 or the H100i? It doesn't make a different though with your case if you arent going to mod. Both won't wit. But your H60 and H100i will fit, H110 will NOT fit.
*EDIT*
Your option two would be get two H100i or H110's and buy yourself the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra (either config will fit in that monstrosity) or if you want two H100i's you can settle down into something like the Corsair Air 540 (Might work for two H110's)


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> well, i am planning to, if money is enough dual h110i, but can it fit on 900d? if not, second option is


2 H110s will not fit the 900D by default. You probably can, but it'll require you to do some modification. If you do 1 H110 and 1 H60 then that is fine. Being the H110 mounted on top and H60 on the rear.


----------



## adventus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> All coolers except H110 and H90


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## sagitarius2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Umm do you mean the H110 or the H100i? It doesn't make a different though with your case if you arent going to mod. Both won't wit. But your H60 and H100i will fit, H110 will NOT fit.
> *EDIT*
> Your option two would be get two H100i or H110's and buy yourself the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra (either config will fit in that monstrosity) or if you want two H100i's you can settle down into something like the Corsair Air 540 (Might work for two H110's)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> 2 H110s will not fit the 900D by default. You probably can, but it'll require you to do some modification. If you do 1 H110 and 1 H60 then that is fine. Being the H110 mounted on top and H60 on the rear.


how about 2 h100?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> how about 2 h100?


Not going to work either by default... it'll be the same scenario like the 2 H110.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> how about 2 h100?


Have you already purchased the 900D?


----------



## sagitarius2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Have you already purchased the 900D?


yes, and right now i am using 2 nh d14. Later, in this forum too, someone told that ths motherboard are only recomended to hold 650 gram or less cooler, and mine is 1000 gram.

That is why i consedring to buy wc


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sagitarius2k*
> 
> yes, and right now i am using 2 nh d14. Later, in this forum too, someone told that ths motherboard are only recomended to hold 650 gram or less cooler, and mine is 1000 gram.
> 
> That is why i consedring to buy wc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What motherboard do you have? Also put your rig into your sig, that way we can see all your parts.


----------



## Kefff

Hey Guys,

i managed it to fit the H110 in a Corsair Obsidian 500D Case.

I really recommend to use the Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 fans. Only these fans allowed me to use the H110 as you can see on my pictures. I think with other fans you will have problems with the 12V power plug for the CPU.


----------



## Sethy666

Are they standoff's on those rad fans?


----------



## Saleen219

sheesh, 119 pages...

will the corsair H110 fit into the zalman Z9 plus case??

the top of the case WILL accept either 2 120mm or two 140mm fans...but the rad, will it fit?

sigh.


----------



## Saleen219

Anyone?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saleen219*
> 
> Anyone?


May be??

The end of the rad is not flush with the sides of the fans. How much clearance in the case do you have either side of the fans?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saleen219*
> 
> sheesh, 119 pages...
> 
> will the corsair H110 fit into the zalman Z9 plus case??
> 
> the top of the case WILL accept either 2 120mm or two 140mm fans...but the rad, will it fit?
> 
> sigh.


Hard to say without more info ... like what motherboard your using, which could determine how much "height" clearance you'll have? You need 2.13 inches. In addition to Sethy's length concerns, Looking at online pics of the Z9, I don't think you'll have the height/thickness clearance to mount both the rad and fans inside the case ... you'll probably have to mount the fans externally (outside on top of the case)








Which lot's of people do on other cases and it works fine with some slight modding









Hydro Series H110 ...
• Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
• Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm
H110 = 20mm hole spacing
TOTAL Thickness 54 millimeters = 2.12598425 inches


----------



## pcsolutionz

Quick link to my successful build of Lian Li PC-7HWX with Corsair H100i. It installed fairly easy and the videos at the link below show how I went about getting it all in. Basically, it slips right in and the existing HDD cage mount acts as a support to hold the bottom of the radiator. The radiator stays put and sturdy with one of the scews from the front 140mm being dedicated to holding it in place. Hard to explain but the video shows exactly what I did. Any questions or comments, please feel free to ask. Thanks!

http://inclouddesign.com/watercooled-lian-li/


----------



## AfterBurner 1

My experience is as follows:
Corsair H50
Lian Li PC-767B+ - fits well however you may have clearance issues with respect to res/hoses and clearance with overly tall MOFSET heatsinks.
Lian Li V2000+ - fits well like, clearance may present as an issue with respect to clearance of the divider to the bottom section.

Corsair H80i
Fractal Design R4 - reasonable clearance just ensure you do not mount in a manner to kink or unreasonably twist hosing.


----------



## nathanblandford

H100i fits into my Corsair Obsidian 750D (no revision) in the top with fans underneath for pull config with no mods into factory mounts on 750D.

My build has a few pictures out of interest.


----------



## Gereti

Rosewill Armor evo+H80i


----------



## Jack Mac

H80i fits perfectly in the SIlverstone FT02 with no mods, if you'd like to add that to the list.
Proof:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Rosewill Armor evo+H80i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


2 PSUs?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 2 PSUs?


2 Psu, correct

6990+6970
Phenom II 1055T
XFX550W (6990+6970's 8pin slot using 6pin-8pin adapter+ atx12V 8pin, hdd's etc)
Chieftec 750W (6970's 6pin slot, motherboard 24pin, couple fan maby)


----------



## Saleen219

ive been doing so resarch, and after looking at the specs of various water cooling units such as the H100 and the H110, kracken H60(?) and a couple others - unless i mount the (larger rad) and fans differently as designed such as outside the case, it appears that purely due to the spacing of the fan mounting holes I might not be able to install either of them into the Z9 - without modifying that is.

fan mount holes for 140mm fans, the space between the holes (going from center of the mounting holes), is about 23 mm when using a rad that is set up for 140mm fans and about 43 mm spacing for the 120mm fan mounting holes.

So corsair products, at the best I would be able to use the H80i. AFTER i had purchased and installed the H60 I read that it wont cool enough so i havent used it, removed the H60. I have no PSU as of yet as its still out of stock (only been 3 weeks) so I havent even turned on the new rig. Im not sure how well the H80i will cool the AMD FX9590. Until I am able to get a liquid cooling unit I have installed a be quiet dark rock pro 2.

the mobo installed is the ASUS Crosshair V formula-Z

installing the rad/fans outside the case I guess is feasible sure. might take some (over) thinking on my part. hate buying the h60, installing it, then finding out it doesnt cool enough for my processor.


----------



## pcsolutionz

*Final Lian Li PC-7HWX*






_Worked out perfectly well and keeps my rig very cool!_


----------



## Hegemon875

Does anyone know if the H110 tubes are long enough to reach from the front of the 750D to a GPU? The case is 22 inches long and the H110 has 12 inch tubes which doesnt seem quiet long enough to me but Im hoping someone with firsthand knowledge will say otherwise.


----------



## clairebennet

*CASE*: 1200 VERSION 1
*PRODUCT*: H100i
*POSITION*: REAR EXHAUST - PUSH PULL (4 fans, including the two case fans)
*RESULT*: POSSIBLE with minor modifications

IMPORTANT: my 1200 is version 1, I noticed other 1200 posters had an easier time fitting it in the back, note my 1200 does not have an SSD mount. With 1200 version 1 there are a few additional issues compared to what I have seen around but it *is possible to mount successfully*

*ISSUES:*

- 1. The radiator will *not* be alignable with the four screw holes holding the upper 120mm exhaust fan attached to the case. There is not enough room between that fan and the top of the case to align this.
- 2. The side panel of the case has two plastic legs that allow you to mount a 120MM fan on the side panel. Using rear exhaust as the radiator mount, the feet that allow the fan to be mounted on the sidepanel press against the tubing of the H100i, *I had to saw off one of these plastic legs* in order to stop pressure being placed on the tubing. It was pretty easy to saw off and I never used this sidepanel mounting point anyway

*SOLUTIONS*

- 1. The solution to this is to mount the lower 120mm exhaust fan with the long pass-through screws provided with the h100i, and focus on getting these four screws to secure the radiator in position. Notice this means the top 120mm fan has not been modified, and does not help secure the radiator to the case. I managed to get the bottom 120mm exhausts long pass-through screws through into the radiator and it seems to be pretty solid

- 2. Sawing this little tiny arm off was very easy, you could probably just snap it off but I was worried I might crack other sections of the window. I used a simple hand saw.

As you can see in the image, there is a slight gap between the top 120MM and the radiator, but the gap looks bigger than it is in reality (it is about 1-2mm). The whole setup does not wobble and feels solid


----------



## SgtMunky

Anyone know if a h100i can be fitted to the top of the TJ07 without ruining to exterior look?

The one example here has four screws through the top, and has awful pictures so I can't decide for myself


----------



## gavinh21

I'm looking for someone who can tell me whether or not the H80i cooler will fit in the rear fan point of a CiT Neptune case. My build will have that and maybe 2 side fans if it can all fit so the top side fan is blowing air directly into the path of the first H80i fan. I know I need 100mm from the rear of the case for liquid cooler to fir but I want to know whether the top side fan is is too close to the rear of case to make this work.

I know what people might be thinking (Small bloody case) though atm my current computer desk only allows me to have a case 200mm wide max.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh21*
> 
> I'm looking for someone who can tell me whether or not the H80i cooler will fit in the rear fan point of a CiT Neptune case. My build will have that and maybe 2 side fans if it can all fit so the top side fan is blowing air directly into the path of the first H80i fan. I know I need 100mm from the rear of the case for liquid cooler to fir but I want to know whether the top side fan is is too close to the rear of case to make this work.
> 
> I know what people might be thinking (Small bloody case) though atm my current computer desk only allows me to have a case 200mm wide max.


From what I can tell you shouldnt have any problems, then again that looks like a cheap case so I wouldn't hold my breath. If all else fails put it in the front.


----------



## gavinh21

I will eventually get a bigger case, maybe a Zallman Z11 or Z9 but for now im happy with a smallish case. I did originally have the idea of the CiT Vantage but that wasn't going to fit so I thought the next idea would be same hardware different case

I dont really want the cooler in the front due to the hard disks and hardware will then be subjected to 'hotter' air


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh21*
> 
> I will eventually get a bigger case, maybe a Zallman Z11 or Z9 but for now im happy with a smallish case. I did originally have the idea of the CiT Vantage but that wasn't going to fit so I thought the next idea would be same hardware different case
> 
> I dont really want the cooler in the front due to the hard disks and hardware will then be subjected to 'hotter' air


A great case that should fit on your desk in the space is a Fractal Design Define R4 (230mm wide) or the NZXT Source 230 (195mm wide).


----------



## pez

+1 to that R4. Beautiful case.


----------



## gavinh21

Ok, well when I move into a bigger place then I'll put them under consideration. Like I said before, having a gaming pc in a self-contained room isn't the best idea however I need a newer one to replace my dell 9150. this is the system specs that I will be getting :

*Case :* Green Neptune Tower Case
*Power Supply :* Branded X-Viper 750 Watt 80+ Bronze Editon Active PFC
*Motherboard :* Gigabyte Z87X-D3H ATI Crossfire X & Nvidia SLI Dual Card Support
*CPU :* Intel I5 4th Gen 4670K Quad Core CPU 3.4Ghz (3.8Ghz Turbo)
*Hard Drive :* 2tb Sata Hard Drive
*Memory :* 16gb DDR3 1866mhz Corsair Vengeance Pro Memory
*Graphics Card :* Gigabyte GTX 650 OC 2GB

I have gone for 16gb Ram and 750w PSU to reduce the upgrades I will have to pay for next year when I will replace the GPU with 2x GTX cards and the bigger case. I like to do things that way.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavinh21*
> 
> Ok, well when I move into a bigger place then I'll put them under consideration. Like I said before, having a gaming pc in a self-contained room isn't the best idea however I need a newer one to replace my dell 9150. this is the system specs that I will be getting :
> 
> *Case :* Green Neptune Tower Case
> *Power Supply :* Branded X-Viper 750 Watt 80+ Bronze Editon Active PFC
> *Motherboard :* Gigabyte Z87X-D3H ATI Crossfire X & Nvidia SLI Dual Card Support
> *CPU :* Intel I5 4th Gen 4670K Quad Core CPU 3.4Ghz (3.8Ghz Turbo)
> *Hard Drive :* 2tb Sata Hard Drive
> *Memory :* 16gb DDR3 1866mhz Corsair Vengeance Pro Memory
> *Graphics Card :* Gigabyte GTX 650 OC 2GB
> 
> I have gone for 16gb Ram and 750w PSU to reduce the upgrades I will have to pay for next year when I will replace the GPU with 2x GTX cards and the bigger case. I like to do things that way.


Ummm.... You gunna have to throw out that PSU. Its total garbage and if you attempt to hook up 2 cards to it, it will either blow up/catch fire or just simply not work. NEVER buy that low quality of a PSU. Also 16GB of ram is 150% useless. I have 16GB, and I find it goes to waist 99% of the time.

*EDIT*
Also add your rig to your sig (tutorial in my sig)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Ummm.... You gunna have to throw out that PSU. Its total garbage and if you attempt to hook up 2 cards to it, it will either blow up/catch fire or just simply not work. NEVER buy that low quality of a PSU. Also 16GB of ram is 150% useless. I have 16GB, and I find it goes to waist 99% of the time.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Also add your rig to your sig (tutorial in my sig)


RAM usage is purely subjective. I use over 75% of my RAM on a daily basis. Steam, Spotify, Origin, iTunes and other stuff can eat up RAM.


----------



## Amr0d

Is there any chance to install a H100i or H110 in my Lian Li B25F? It is not in the list and before I buy I would like to know if it fits.


----------



## pcsolutionz

If you search this thread you will find a post on my recent Lian Li PC-7HWX where I installed the h100i. If you can't find it you can also see it on my site where it's featured.

http://www.inclouddesign.com


----------



## Dnic41

Would there be any reason that the H80i wouldn't be able to fit as a P/P in a Thermaltake Chaser Series A4?
Seeing how it is smaller than the 100's I would think not, but looking for confirmation.


----------



## bigup

Fitted a H100i in a Fractal Design ARC Midi R2 recently

only in pull configuration in the roof for now but plenty of space for push pull too!

Fans are offset so clears the memory modules

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> Fitted a H100i in a Fractal Design ARC Midi R2 recently
> 
> only in pull configuration in the roof for now but plenty of space for push pull too!
> 
> Fans are offset so clears the memory modules
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


Ömm, how you change that block color?, is that possible on H80i or is that ounly for H100?

i have no idea of my h80i...


----------



## bigup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ömm, how you change that block color?, is that possible on H80i or is that ounly for H100?
> 
> i have no idea of my h80i...


not sure about H80i but with H100i you use corsair link software to do this


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> not sure about H80i but with H100i you use corsair link software to do this


where there are that option, i cant find anything what could change that color









edit: found color option, hmm have to learn how this work...









i can't see any led options there


----------



## bigup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> where there are that option, i cant find anything what could change that color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: found color option, hmm have to learn how this work...


http://postimage.org/

double click on the H100i LED box and it appears on the right


----------



## Gereti

what ledbox?


Edit, ookay...


yes, i have corsair link cable connected...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> what ledbox?
> 
> 
> Edit, ookay...
> 
> 
> yes, i have corsair link cable connected...


You need to have the USB cable connected to your H80i and one of your USB headers at the bottom of your mobo. If it's not detecting then switch headers to a different one to "reset" it so to speak. When it's connected you'll get all kinds of controls over for the block.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> You need to have the USB cable connected to your H80i and one of your USB headers at the bottom of your mobo. If it's not detecting then switch headers to a different one to "reset" it so to speak. When it's connected you'll get all kinds of controls over for the block.


have to try tomorrow if i remember, i have ounly two usb2 header on my mobo...

and yes, i have that damn usb cable connected to my mobo/ and block...


----------



## DUpgrade

^ I'm not being rude about the connection issue, a lot of problems happen if they're not seated correctly. The fact you have red text and no information in corsair link and the message means it's not connected somehow.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Corsair H110 in a Corsair Carbide 500R with the radiator in the top part, fans below in a push configuration




small cut out had to be made (corsair could easily ship this case with this cut out already there for h110 compatibility)




the top cover also needs some slight filing down on the plastic parts to sit 100% flush but i can still get it to lock into place with about 1-2mm of bulge. i also have a feeling the screws are pushing the radiator up just barely causing some clearance issue. if i fiddled with it for a little bit i have a feeling i could get it to fit.

the 14mm holes are smaller but pre threaded for the same screws that come with the h110. theoretically you could thread the screws through the fan, through the case, and into the cooler. i was having trouble getting it to thread just right and it was slightly pushing the radiator up, increasing the clearance issues i was having with the top cover.

ended up just using the longer screws that came with my noctua fans. the screw length was perfect for holding the fans into place and only had maybe a thread or two into the radiator to hold it into place without pushing the radiator up. although it maybe pushing up just slightly.


----------



## nathanblandford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> have to try tomorrow if i remember, i have ounly two usb2 header on my mobo...
> 
> and yes, i have that damn usb cable connected to my mobo/ and block...


What operating system and software version are you running?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> Fitted a H100i in a Fractal Design ARC Midi R2 recently
> 
> only in pull configuration in the roof for now but plenty of space for push pull too!
> 
> Fans are offset so clears the memory modules
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> http://postimage.org/


You should use some spiral wrap to cover up those mobo headers







. Other than that, it looks fantastic







.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> What operating system and software version are you running?


I think it's latest

And Windows 7 Pro 64Bit

Edit, changed just usb cable place, and still cant find...

when i start computer, corsair logo flash on white, and pump start running, but then light's are agaiin shutted down...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> What operating system and software version are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's latest
> 
> And Windows 7 Pro 64Bit
> 
> Edit, changed just usb cable place, and still cant find...
> 
> when i start computer, corsair logo flash on white, and pump start running, but then light's are agaiin shutted down...
Click to expand...

That sounds like an issue with the block itself. Might require a Corsair RMA to get it replaced.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> That sounds like an issue with the block itself. Might require a Corsair RMA to get it replaced.


Mrh, have to meet myfriend on school, and *kick* those damn receipts from him (becose i didn't bought this, it was reward becose i builded his computer, but first CM's fan's was broken and now this...)

Hargh...i dont like this one... becose my friend is so interesting people, that i think i don't get those receipt's ever...mhm...


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> That sounds like an issue with the block itself. Might require a Corsair RMA to get it replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrh, have to meet myfriend on school, and *kick* those damn receipts from him (becose i didn't bought this, it was reward becose i builded his computer, but first CM's fan's was broken and now this...)
> 
> Hargh...i dont like this one... becose my friend is so interesting people, that i think i don't get those receipt's ever...mhm...
Click to expand...

You don't need receipt to do a Corsair RMA as you have the unit itself. They'll have you mail it to them first, though I have never gone through the process myself many on here have. There's a sticker on the rad with your serial number information you'll need to submit one. Something you could try first, if you take it out of your machine try the USB in a friends machine to see if it comes up. No need to mount it or anything it's just to verify the block itself is defective.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> You don't need receipt to do a Corsair RMA as you have the unit itself. They'll have you mail it to them first, though I have never gone through the process myself many on here have. There's a sticker on the rad with your serial number information you'll need to submit one. Something you could try first, if you take it out of your machine try the USB in a friends machine to see if it comes up. No need to mount it or anything it's just to verify the block itself is defective.


okay, maby i should try, becose this cooler is maby 2 weeks old...

nah, i dont need friend's computer, i have enought computer's on myself, maby 3-5 atleast...


----------



## MicroscpikPanda

Does anyone know if a h110 or any 280mm radiator CPU cooler will fit on top of my fractal core 3000 3.0 usb case? i know some people have tried it on r4 and r3 but are they same dimensions from rear to top as the fractal core 3000? i really wanna put a h110 but idk if it will fit


----------



## smithydan

You'll have to try it at the front, not enough clearance at the top.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> okay, maby i should try, becose this cooler is maby 2 weeks old...
> 
> nah, i dont need friend's computer, i have enought computer's on myself, maby 3-5 atleast...


It does sound like the LED pump is the problem. But I'd still try it on different system and see if get the same result. Also, just to be sure that it the pump and not the link cable, try using a *mini type B to type A cable* and see if you get the same result, If you do, then it is best to get the unit replaced.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> It does sound like the LED pump is the problem. But I'd still try it on different system and see if get the same result. Also, just to be sure that it the pump and not the link cable, try using a *mini type B to type A cable* and see if you get the same result, If you do, then it is best to get the unit replaced.


Okay, thanks

I will test it with those when i have littlebit more time

I will then add information here


----------



## Ariolander

I have a H80i but I recently upgraded my case and it can fit up to a H110. Is this worth the upgrade?

I didn't really care for the Corsair Link software anyways. So can discount the USB functions.


----------



## MicroscpikPanda

Hey what case do you have and where did you mount the h110? Top?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I have a H80i but I recently upgraded my case and it can fit up to a H110. Is this worth the upgrade?
> 
> I didn't really care for the Corsair Link software anyways. So can discount the USB functions.


W


----------



## Ariolander

I went from a generic mid tower Antec to a HAF XB. Right now my H80i is mounted as exhaust in the back.

Part of the reason I was considering a H110 or H100 was so I could move it to the front as an intake radiator.

Also I know the XB can support the H100 in push-pull and a H110 in pull but I am not sure about the 2nd set of fans on the 280mm rad.


----------



## saipan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I have a H80i but I recently upgraded my case and it can fit up to a H110. Is this worth the upgrade?
> 
> I didn't really care for the Corsair Link software anyways. So can discount the USB functions.


I think it depends on your current temps. it will cool more I am sure.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I have a H80i but I recently upgraded my case and it can fit up to a H110. Is this worth the upgrade?
> 
> I didn't really care for the Corsair Link software anyways. So can discount the USB functions.


Theoretically it should stock vs. stock. Now if you're using different fans or push/pull on the H80i, results will be different.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> I have a H80i but I recently upgraded my case and it can fit up to a H110. Is this worth the upgrade?
> 
> I didn't really care for the Corsair Link software anyways. So can discount the USB functions.
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretically it should stock vs. stock. Now if you're using different fans or push/pull on the H80i, results will be different.
Click to expand...

I also have an H80i in a case with more than enough space for H110 but I want Corsair to come out with some SP140 fans with rings. Just stick with your H80i and don't plug in the USB.


----------



## pez

In essence, a better upgrade might be to invest in better fans or a push/pull configuration (possibly even a shroud). It's also a cheaper solution.


----------



## Ariolander

How much does it matter that you fans match when you are doing push-pull?

Visually I love the way JetFlow 120s look on the outside of my case but I don't want LEDs in my case and would rather use something UV reactive for the pull fans.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ariolander*
> 
> How much does it matter that you fans match when you are doing push-pull?
> 
> Visually I love the way JetFlow 120s look on the outside of my case but I don't want LEDs in my case and would rather use something UV reactive for the pull fans.


It matters when it comes to static pressure matching as they move air through the rad. Fans moving too fast or too slow on one side or another can create problems and also wear out the fans themselves due to stress. Keep in mind fans with LEDs can be disabled by cutting the wires to the LEDs rather easily if they don't make a non-LED version.


----------



## FarFromLogic

I'm looking to redo the entirety of my cooling and use a H80i or H105 but not sure if that one will fit easily or not :/ so most likely the H80i, other than the H80i what would you recommend, also I like the blue, nice change from the red, fans the fan colours are an easy fix but how was it replacing the 2 LED light for hdd and power etc, I'm thinking of H80i, a Corsair Air Series AF140-LED 140mm Quiet Edition High Airflow LED Fan - Blue for the side and 2 BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter Blue LED for the front and top, I'm not sure if the BitFenix will fit well or not with the H80i in there, what do you think, I'm somewhat a novice so any advice is much appreciated, thank you in advance, I know this is an old post so I assume you have likely changed cases by now, I really don't have a good understanding of how to balance the intake and outtake fans, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mike44njdevils

Found out the hard way an h100(i) does NOT fit in a Rosewill Blackhawk without some serious modding.

I didn't want to hack up, bend, and hammer on my case...


----------



## FarFromLogic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> As promised here's an H80i in a HAF 912. I put a AF140 on the top to help draw air up to the cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarFromLogic*
> 
> I'm looking to redo the entirety of my cooling and use a H80i or H105 but not sure if that one will fit easily or not :/ so most likely the H80i, other than the H80i what would you recommend, also I like the blue, nice change from the red, fans the fan colours are an easy fix but how was it replacing the 2 LED light for hdd and power etc, I'm thinking of H80i, a Corsair Air Series AF140-LED 140mm Quiet Edition High Airflow LED Fan - Blue for the side and 2 BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter Blue LED for the front and top, I'm not sure if the BitFenix will fit well or not with the H80i in there, what do you think, I'm somewhat a novice so any advice is much appreciated, thank you in advance, I know this is an old post so I assume you have likely changed cases by now, I really don't have a good understanding of how to balance the intake and outtake fans, any help would be greatly appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarFromLogic*
> 
> I'm looking to redo the entirety of my cooling and use a H80i or H105 but not sure if that one will fit easily or not :/ so most likely the H80i, other than the H80i what would you recommend, also I like the blue, nice change from the red, fans the fan colours are an easy fix but how was it replacing the 2 LED light for hdd and power etc, I'm thinking of H80i, a Corsair Air Series AF140-LED 140mm Quiet Edition High Airflow LED Fan - Blue for the side and 2 BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter Blue LED for the front and top, I'm not sure if the BitFenix will fit well or not with the H80i in there, what do you think, I'm somewhat a novice so any advice is much appreciated, thank you in advance, I know this is an old post so I assume you have likely changed cases by now, I really don't have a good understanding of how to balance the intake and outtake fans, any help would be greatly appreciated


case is the HAF 912 PLUS


----------



## blowfishuk

Hello All,

Long time stalker, first time poster!

This is just a quick note to say I have my H110 fitted nicely to the front of my Fractal Design R4. There is no way it will go in the top due to a lack of space between the top of the case and the VRM Heatsinks. It very nearly didn't go in the front either but I found a way to do it.

Got the stock fans in front of the heatsink pulling air in from the front of the case and through the rad. I stupidly bought some SP120's thinking they would fit but the H110 has only 140mm fan holes. Guess I'll have to wait for some SP140 Quiet Edition High Pressure fans to come out.

Still waiting for my CPU/GPU to be delivered but it looks like the waterblock will sit nicely on the CPU and the GPU won't be in the way.

I'll get some pics uploaded when the build is complete









Cheers


----------



## Inkanddagger

Hello! Does anybody happen to know if the H100i will fit into the Fractal Design Core 3000 case? I'm in the market for a new cooler. Thanks!


----------



## wntrsnowg

Does anyone know if a 240mm (without any modification) or 280mm rad fits inside a corsair 400r? (Top mounted I assume)

I saw this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/210_30#post_16258036

In that post I cannot see if there are issues with the 8pin cpu power, or other fitment issues.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Does anyone know if a 240mm (without any modification) or 280mm rad fits inside a corsair 400r? (Top mounted I assume)
> 
> I saw this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/210_30#post_16258036
> 
> In that post I cannot see if there are issues with the 8pin cpu power, or other fitment issues.


It'll support 240mm rad for sure, like the H100/H100i.. but not a 280mm rad by default. You probably can, but will require some modifications.


----------



## blowfishuk

Hi,

As promised, here are some pics of my Define R4 build with front mounted H110. I've ordered some Akasa PWM extension and splitter leads to connect the fans to the CPU fan headers as they wont reach. Got the splitters in case I want to go push pull.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inkanddagger*
> 
> Hello! Does anybody happen to know if the H100i will fit into the Fractal Design Core 3000 case? I'm in the market for a new cooler. Thanks!


Front only I think. Top is a no.


----------



## Venomous Jason

I really like your pc. It's very nice and clean. If you don't mind me asking? what motherboard is that?


----------



## Venomous Jason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> As promised here's an H80i in a HAF 912. I put a AF140 on the top to help draw air up to the cooler.


What motherboard are you using in your HAF 912


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venomous Jason*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> As promised here's an H80i in a HAF 912. I put a AF140 on the top to help draw air up to the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What motherboard are you using in your HAF 912
Click to expand...

I'm not using this case any longer and have since transplanted my rig into a bigger case. The mobo is a Asus PZ68-V/Gen3.


----------



## Inkanddagger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Front only I think. Top is a no.


I guess that would go for the Swiftech H220? What if I removed my Optical Drive?


----------



## DamaTheCrow

Do anybody know can I install Corsair cooler H100i in a ThermalTake element V Black edition case?

Thanks


----------



## smithydan

It doesn't matter, the core 3000 doesn't have enough clearance(headroom). Only one item can be fitted at present. Either fan or rad the other will have to be placed outside.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamaTheCrow*
> 
> Do anybody know can I install Corsair cooler H100i in a ThermalTake element V Black edition case?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. You have no headroom in that case. Look into the H80i and rear mount it.


----------



## islanq

What would you guys say the best sub $150 case is for an H100i or H110 corsair setup would be? =] Currently using the Zalman Z12 w/ an H80 but i'd like to upgrade! =]


----------



## Q5Grafx

Id Say the Corsair 550d. and yes this works with the 110.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *islanq*
> 
> What would you guys say the best sub $150 case is for an H100i or H110 corsair setup would be? =] Currently using the Zalman Z12 w/ an H80 but i'd like to upgrade! =]


At that price point I'd say Corsair 750D/Air 540 or a Fractal Design R4.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Id Say the Corsair 550d. and yes this works with the 110.


I thought the 110 only worked if it was in the front? (for the 550D)


----------



## Q5Grafx

look at the image of the monster rig in my bio. that is a 110 with 2x 140mm Noctua fans in the top of my 550d


----------



## pez

Hmm, just thought others said the H110 didn't fit for some reason. My apologies







.


----------



## pfufle

[deleted]


----------



## carves

I was looking picture reference when I was building my Corsair 400R using the Hydro H100i to see if it is possible to do p/p configuration, but there are little or no pictures of it showing the issue and a resolution.

Well, my system uses the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UDH3 motherboard. This created 2 big issues for trying to do p/p config: the 2 fans inside the case which are doing the push will collide with the 4 pin power cable and with the ram sticks. So the only way to do this was to only do the pull config.

However, if you want to do push and pull, you will need to drill 6 new holes. Really easy.



From the picture you can clearly see that the fan holes was moved about 1 cm from the old spot to the new spot.

Once that was done, you can do the push and pull config.





In term of performance wise, there is almost no difference. I used BurnInTest program to test it.
Keep in mind also that this is not an OC system.

BEFORE



AFTER



Hope this is usefull.

Regards,
~carves

UPDATE: March 6, 2014
I found that after doing this P/P config and had the push fan set at full speed my wireless mouse start getting jumpy. It became extremely hard to do click-hold-drag something. After I lowered the push fan into its lowest setting, the mouse problem become less apparent. Is it possible that because the spacing between the push fan and the memory stick is to close ? I used only cheap V-Gen memory stick. Dunno if that has something to do with it.


----------



## pez

Hmm my friend mentioned getting a H100 and setting it up as pull instead of push. Do any of you guys do this? And have you found it to be better than push?


----------



## HaeKaula

Has anyone tried to fit a H110 into the top of a LianLi A77F? I'm thinking of making an attempt at it.

Here is one reason I feel it may not work without some modding:



Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brenjacct

Running Z87 U3dH Mobo, Vengence ram my H100i fits (Push) theres about a millimetre space between the fan and the VRM heatsink.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenjacct*
> 
> 
> 
> Running Z87 U3dH Mobo, Vengence ram my H100i fits (Push) theres about a millimetre space between the fan and the VRM heatsink.


Ummm ... am I missing something







... isn't this the "Case Compatibility" thread









see sig


----------



## brenjacct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Ummm ... am I missing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... isn't this the "Case Compatibility" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see sig


Oops I forgot to mention that I'm running a 300R no case mods.


----------



## sh0wst0pper

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if the H110 will fit into a Cooler Master CM690 III case please?

Thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sh0wst0pper*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if the H110 will fit into a Cooler Master CM690 III case please?
> 
> Thanks.


Based on the two following links, unless they have increased your top headroom by a half inch or so, I'm thinking no. The thicker rad of the H110i seems like it would get in the way.

http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/16250#post_15768261

http://www.overclock.net/t/1079493/corsair-h100-pics-review-benchmark/340#post_14541333


----------



## Mtom

I was able to fit a H110 to my 690II, only need to modify two fan bolt holes at the top a bit (becouse the H110 have more spacing between the fan mounts). I could only use two 120mm fans, those can fit under the top mesh. But with two SP120quiet fans, it keeps my 4770K under 70C in AIDA64 stability test, and around 80C under prime95 small FFT on 4.4ghz, 1,212V
Better temps than my TC14PE, thos it is installed as exhaust, and the fans pulling air through the rad.



I have to say those fans are amazing, whisper quiet, but pulling a lot of air.


----------



## mcortes95

Has anybody been able to fit a hydro H90 into a Fractal Design Arc MINI R2? Looking to get this case and already have the H90.


----------



## dankbowls247

H100i in my CM690 II Advanced









No mod required! Only drawback is ~5% airflow restriction.


----------



## Strickt

Hey guys, Ive got an H110 and a CM690II. I couldn't fit the fans inside the case so I had to pull the top grill from the case and put them up there. That means the grill no longer fits on it... So its an ugly frankencase and it has to go.

I need a good looking case that will fit my H110 no modding. Push Pull would be requested but not required. The cases on the OP are pretty ugly so don't suggest them. Thanks!


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Hey guys, Ive got an H110 and a CM690II. I couldn't fit the fans inside the case so I had to pull the top grill from the case and put them up there. That means the grill no longer fits on it... So its an ugly frankencase and it has to go.
> 
> I need a good looking case that will fit my H110 no modding. Push Pull would be requested but not required. The cases on the OP are pretty ugly so don't suggest them. Thanks!


All you have to do is move the mounting holes closer to the side panel door of your case. It's really easy and took maybe 2 minutes



As you can almost see, I did my best to line my mounting holes up with the ones that are for the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Hey guys, Ive got an H110 and a CM690II. I couldn't fit the fans inside the case so I had to pull the top grill from the case and put them up there. That means the grill no longer fits on it... So its an ugly frankencase and it has to go.
> 
> I need a good looking case that will fit my H110 no modding. Push Pull would be requested but not required. The cases on the OP are pretty ugly so don't suggest them. Thanks!


Also, I technically haven't done any modding at all. I simply used only 3 screws to hold it in place until I can get my hands on a drill.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> All you have to do is move the mounting holes closer to the side panel door of your case. It's really easy and took maybe 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> As you can almost see, I did my best to line my mounting holes up with the ones that are for the rear exhaust fan.


Looking at my case that seems like it would restrict the air flow through the top of the case... Anyways I want something that fits nativly. No modding required.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Looking at my case that seems like it would restrict the air flow through the top of the case... Anyways I want something that fits nativly. No modding required.


I believe it restricts airflow through the radiator by about 15%. That's a rough estimate, but i believe the guess is somewhat accurate. In my case it does not reflect negatively on my temps at all as my CPU has never seen the other side of 45c. I'd say if you already have the cooler, go for it. You've got nothing to lose and it requires no modding.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankbowls247*
> 
> I believe it restricts airflow through the radiator by about 15%. That's a rough estimate, but i believe the guess is somewhat accurate. In my case it does not reflect negatively on my temps at all as my CPU has never seen the other side of 45c. I'd say if you already have the cooler, go for it. You've got nothing to lose and it requires no modding.


If losing that 15% of airflow didn't make a difference for your temps, something else within your cases cooling is negatively effecting the efficiency of your cooling potential.


----------



## dankbowls247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If losing that 15% of airflow didn't make a difference for your temps, something else within your cases cooling is negatively effecting the efficiency of your cooling potential.


Like I said, My CPU temps have never been as high as 45c, even when under 100% load for many hours. Eventually I'll get around to fully cutting out the area that blocks airflow. I'll then notify you guys if my system temps change for the better, as I'm sure they will.


----------



## Despise

Hello guys,

I am looking to buy the H100i and i can see alot of you use it but i could not see anybody who has attampted to install one into a TT element V?

TT Element V

I would be very grateful for any feedback and a speedy response would be great as i plan on buying a 4770k with a sniper board and i currently use a h70 and would like to increase it as soon as possible.

Thanks guys,
Paul


----------



## Torvi

please add corsair 250d to h100i section i do own one fits it very good, here is confirmation:




Despise i can see just by the top mesh it fill fit in easily


----------



## NOS---

Mounted an H100i in a Cooler Master Centurion 590.

I cut the top panel to get the best airflow, and to be able to mount both fans. Radiator in the case, fans on top pulling air up and out.

Temperature has settled around 50-55C with stock fan settings. i7 @ 3.3Ghz.




Whatcha think?


----------



## pez

50-55C with load, I hope?


----------



## okayprotector

Does anyone know if a Lian Li PC-K58W will fit an H80i on the rear 120 mm fan? I think there should enough clearance but I'd like to be sure before I order.

Thanks!


----------



## mica3speedy

Well I guess I'll be the first to try fitment of a H105. It fits in push configuration, in my Corsair 550D. However, as you see from the pictures below, your mileage may vary. I'd like to thank lightsout for the input he gave based on his setup. Temps have gone down a bit from my monsterous cnps12x







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> Well I guess I'll be the first to try fitment of a H105. It fits in push configuration, in my Corsair 550D. However, as you see from the pictures below, your mileage may vary. I'd like to thank lightsout for the input he gave based on his setup. Temps have gone down a bit from my monsterous cnps12x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


As a fellow 550D owner, I know you can do better with those cables







. Better fans, and that HDD cage removal definitely helps GPU temps.


----------



## mica3speedy

Cable management is on my list for tonight, just wanted to make sure everything is up and running good. I will have to see what my options are for cable management. I have two platter drives and ssd in the drive cage, so it's not going anywhere at the moment







.


----------



## Q5Grafx

those fans look huge. i have a 110 in my 550d in push and it looks alot less encrouching


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> Cable management is on my list for tonight, just wanted to make sure everything is up and running good. I will have to see what my options are for cable management. I have two platter drives and ssd in the drive cage, so it's not going anywhere at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I was referring to the HDD cage you already removed in the pic







. Also, remember that the fact our side panel just push/latches on is a huge benefit for cable management







.


----------



## loko209

did u get it to fit it don't wanna fit in mine


----------



## mica3speedy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> those fans look huge. i have a 110 in my 550d in push and it looks alot less encrouching


The h105 has a thicker radiator so the fans will be hanging lower. I didn't think the h110 would have fit the 550d; if I had known, I would have gotten that instead. Regardless I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Barney Gumble

H80i installed in an Antec P280. Fit no problem with zero clearance issues, including the fan power connectors at the top. Radiator and fans mounted at top rear 120mm fan position.

Course I haven't turned anything on yet


----------



## SilentRage47

Hi everybody, i just bought an H105 and i'm wondering how to use it correctly in my case (CM 690 II). I've got already 2 Corsair SP120 and 2 SP 140 fans that i would like to use. Where should i install it ? I would use it in bottom in a push/pull configuration so i can keep my 2 140mm fan on top, what would you say ?


----------



## Magic Sjefke

Hi everybody,

Has anybody experience with installing a H100i as frontintake in Corsair Obsidian 450D or CM690iii?
I know the radiator and fans should fit but I'm not sure I will get the pumphead on the socket without getting bends in the tubes.

Furtermore I'm not sure if the Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans in push/pull config will deliver enough static pressure to curculate the water.

many thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## elite1

Corsair H80 will fit NZXT Phantom without mods at the rear outlet (mounts inside tower):

 (Dark, but enlarge and you can see H80 mounted at the rear)

However, I was not happy with all that bulk blocking airflow above my GPU and mobo, especially since you can mount a 200mm case fan (if it wasn't blocked by cooler) that would blow all over the GPU, mobo, and CPU; so I set out on a mod quest.

1st thing i tried was to mount towards the bottom on top of the HDD rack; terrible idea, I know. I had hoped that the coolant inlet/outlet was extended midway into the reservoir. Would have made it so liquid was pumped whether it was mounted vertically, horizontally with tubes pointed downward out of radiator, or upward from radiator. Boy was I terrified when I powered up and heard a high pitched whine (cooler pump sucking air), and saw CPU temps skyrocket in bios. DO NOT MOUNT H80 HORIZONTALLY WITH RADIATOR POINTED SKYWARD!!!

 YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!!

Back to the drawing board... decided that if the H100 mounts horizontally and pointed downward, it was worth a shot with the H80. So I made a mounting plate first, then found the sweet spot where radiator and fans didn't touch mobo or the the 5.25" bay rack in front (it is a tight fit, less than 1/4" play), and finally mounted the thing.

 18 gauge sheetmetal (side of an old air conditioner), Rustoleum Gloss White, good 'ol ingenuity
 fits like a glove; WTS template schematics, 1M @ EC Tunnel









Crossed fingers, fired up, and was shocked. My CPU wasn't burning up this time, it was quite the opposite. With that mod, I managed to drop temps on my CPU (under sustained load) by 10 degrees celsius. Mobo, GPU, etc. only got 3 degrees celsius cooler on avg. but, man, I didn't think I was going to get that great of a result @ CPU (Idle temps remained relatively unchanged). I regret not taking a before pic of my thermal radar readings under load (took them @ idle /facepalm), but I assure you: I went from 45-50C down to 35-40C by moving that mass. Other factors include: adding an add'l 120mm exhaust fan, blowing the radiator out with air compressor, removing old 2-bay HDD rack (there is a 120mm fan there that's meant to blow on HDDs installed in that rack, so now it blows air unrestricted below cooler coils). All I know is it works / fits, good results, and I'm happy (I didn't fry my i7







).

 Like it was meant to be (H80 Top Right).

Happy modding









*edited in clearer post-op pics*


----------



## pagratios

I installed my new corsair H100i to a case coolermaster CM690 version 1. It wasn't easy to fit it. My asus maximus hero VI it did my try more difficult. I had to drill my top of case for opening 6 holes and stretch 2 of them. At the end I put only 7 screws.


----------



## canadianstryker

I'm just curious if the H100i fits into the Chaser MK-1 Thermaltake case?


----------



## djjorno54

Would a h80i fit in the zalman z11 plus hf1?


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Have verified that Corsair H90 will fit Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced in the back panel 140mm exhaust position with no modifications. This configuration works with power supply mounted at the top of the case (or the bottom of the case, obviously). I am using the H90 on my GTX TITAN BLACK gpu in conjunction with an NZXT Kraken G10 bracket.

Will also accept optional second 140mm fan on the H90 for push-pull if cpu cooling solution is not too large (on air) or if cpu is on water cooling. I tried this at one time using an H80i for the cpu and mounting the radiator at the top of the case. I managed to make everything work, but it is a _very_ tight fit with the modular cables coming out of the power supply - might be better to relocate the psu to the bottom of the case or use some power supply modular cables that are individually sheathed for greater flexibility.


----------



## astrixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglesfan251*
> 
> Just installed my H80 in the rear of my Antec 900. Can't put the side panel on unless you cut one of the side panel fan mount clips off. I'll post a pic when I get off of work.


I cut mine off as well to get lid on mine.


----------



## mystikalrush

Hello everyone. I am currently in the market for replacing/upgrading my 3yr+ old Antec Kuhlor 920 due to recent issues. I don't see any submission with the current case I'm using, the HAF XM, but if there is anyone out there that could supply some information before I make a purchase, that would be great!

Can the H90 be installed in the rear of the HAF XM without any clearence issues? I know it is 140mm compatible but, not every case can properly fit this beast with the added space taken up from the radiator.

and/or

Can the H110 be properly mounted INSIDE on top in a push/pull using the top 200mm case fans that come with the XM and using the 140mm included to push?

Thank you!


----------



## PcGamer1977

Do you guys think ill be ok with a Corsair air 540 and Hydro series H100i? Thinking about mounting it behind the front panel where the stock 2 fans are.Also is the H100i any good iam curious? Thanks.


----------



## Ahereon

Hello guys,

I checked this thread to see if the Cosmos 2 I was going to buy, was compatible with the Corsair H100i.

Well, I wanted ot leave some feedback for this, since this thread was really helpful.

I installed the H100i in Push/Pull configuration on top of the case. Placing 3 fans on top (over the ceiling of the case) > Radiator > 2 fans under radiator. But...I stumble into a problema...the 8 pin connector for the CPU Power was being blocked by the fan under the radiator. So I had to take it of...I wonder if there is a way to get a 8 pin connector that is L shaped of some sort...the radiator and temperatures are just fine, with 2 fans on pull and 1 on push...but eaither way I wanted to complete the build.

Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0

Here are the pictures.


----------



## djjorno54

hey guys, i was wondering if a h80i would fit in the back of the Sharkoon T28? Thanks


----------



## MarcosPWnsNubs

Planning on getting a NZXT H440 and a H100i. Wondering if it would be able to run a Push/Pull at the top of the case or if it will have to be 1 or the other(and if that case which of the 2 would be better? Plan on replacing the stock fans with http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181042)


----------



## ggp759

Can anyone please tell me if the H90 fits without mods in the CMII 690 Advanced? Thanks a lot!


----------



## savagepagan

I have the Nzxt Source 530. Nzxt states it will fit the x60 kraken so I bought the h110 thinking it would fit but not so. I'm using the P9X79 deluxe and the vrm heat sinks hit the fans on h110. The fans are in push config. Wonder if the h105 would clear the vrm heat sinks?


----------



## Prodeje79

Any tips on how to mount H80i in the 400R?
Rear vs top?

Any pics?

Any tips or advice on installing the H80i? This will be my first install.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## CJston15

I just purchased and added a Corsair H80i to my Cooler Master HAF-XM case last night. My build is as follows

CPU: Intel i7 3770k
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6
RAM: 16GB 2133Corsair Vengeance
PSU: 1000w Corsair (forget exact model and I'm not at home to check)
GPU: 3GB Radeon 7970 x 2 in Crossfire
Case: Cooler Master HAF-XM http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/haf-xm/
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro
HDD: 500 GB WD Black

Everything seems to be working okay but I am trying to figure out the best air flow solution. Right now I have the H80i mounted in the rear behind the CPU as an intake. I have a 200mm fan in the front of the case, a 200mm fan mounted on the side of the case, and two 120mm fans mounted on the top of the case above the CPU. With my H80i working as an intake - what would be the best intake/exhaust combination for my 4 case fans? I have not overclocked anything up to this point but with the additional cooling I may start looking to OC the CPU to 4.2-4.5.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Exxlir

Has any one tried to put a H105 in the CM HAF 922 ?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> Has any one tried to put a H105 in the CM HAF 922 ?


The radiator alone should fit depending on your motherboard heatsinks, but you will have to mount the fans externally or outside on top of the case









My H100 with 2 120mm push fans just barely fit inside the case see my pics *HERE*

Note the H100 rad is 27mm thick, whereas the H105's rad is 38mm thick (appx 1/2 inch thicker), so probably no fans inside, at least the fans wouldn't fit with my mobo and the 105 ...

More tech/spec info ...

Hydro Series H105 - Technical Specifications
Radiator dimensions: 272.5mm x 120mm x 38mm
Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
TOTAL Thickness 63 millimeters = 2.48031496 inches
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_h105_aio_watercooler_review/3

Hydro Series H100:
Radiator dimensions: 122mm x 275mm x 27mm
Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
H100 = 15mm hole spacing
TOTAL Thickness 52 millimeters = 2.04724409 inches


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> The radiator alone should fit depending on your motherboard heatsinks, but you will have to mount the fans externally or outside on top of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H100 with 2 120mm push fans just barely fit inside the case see my pics *HERE*
> 
> Note the H100 rad is 27mm thick, whereas the H105's rad is 38mm thick (appx 1/2 inch thicker), so probably no fans inside, at least the fans wouldn't fit with my mobo and the 105 ...
> 
> More tech/spec info ...
> 
> Hydro Series H105 - Technical Specifications
> Radiator dimensions: 272.5mm x 120mm x 38mm
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> TOTAL Thickness 63 millimeters = 2.48031496 inches
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_h105_aio_watercooler_review/3
> 
> Hydro Series H100:
> Radiator dimensions: 122mm x 275mm x 27mm
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> H100 = 15mm hole spacing
> TOTAL Thickness 52 millimeters = 2.04724409 inches


if you look on my blue haf 922 thats the way it used to be but i have the 100i inside it just now and tbh it fits just fine with the fans inside because my heatsinks on my mobo arent so big
was just curious tbh to see if it would be worth the upgrade or not since i have the money sitting here but i may just keep the h100i series and upgrade something else








thanks for your reply but please have a look at my haf and see what you would think about it :thumb


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exxlir*
> 
> if you look on my blue haf 922 thats the way it used to be but i have the 100i inside it just now and tbh it fits just fine with the fans inside because my heatsinks on my mobo arent so big
> was just curious tbh to see if it would be worth the upgrade or not since i have the money sitting here but i may just keep the h100i series and upgrade something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply but please have a look at my haf and see what you would think about it :thumb


Looks very nice, I really like the "Blue" theme (hard to find back when the HAF922 1st came out) as opposed to red









Yea the H100i dimensions are exactly the same as the older H100, I took the CM 200mm where the rad is now and put it on top as additional Pull fan, works quite well ... I'd save the money from upgrading to the H105 as like you I was thinking about doing the same but my load temps are just fine for my OC (72c max Intel burn), and traditionally the H100 even runs 3c-4c hotter than the H100i.

I'd take the appx $100 you'd save and get an SSD, this one is a steal right now and even recommended by Sean!

Crucial M500 240GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm Internal Solid State Drive CT240M500SSD1
Price: $109.99 & FREE Shipping
http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-Inch-adapter-Internal-CT960M500SSD1/dp/B00BQ8RGL6/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

Newegg $109.99 +2.99 ship
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148694

OR put the $$$ towards a 1440p PLS/IPS panel (see sig) ... I could never go back to TN and 1080p


----------



## Exxlir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> The radiator alone should fit depending on your motherboard heatsinks, but you will have to mount the fans externally or outside on top of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H100 with 2 120mm push fans just barely fit inside the case see my pics *HERE*
> 
> Note the H100 rad is 27mm thick, whereas the H105's rad is 38mm thick (appx 1/2 inch thicker), so probably no fans inside, at least the fans wouldn't fit with my mobo and the 105 ...
> 
> More tech/spec info ...
> 
> Hydro Series H105 - Technical Specifications
> Radiator dimensions: 272.5mm x 120mm x 38mm
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> TOTAL Thickness 63 millimeters = 2.48031496 inches
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_h105_aio_watercooler_review/3
> 
> Hydro Series H100:
> Radiator dimensions: 122mm x 275mm x 27mm
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> H100 = 15mm hole spacing
> TOTAL Thickness 52 millimeters = 2.04724409 inches


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Looks very nice, I really like the "Blue" theme (hard to find back when the HAF922 1st came out) as opposed to red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the H100i dimensions are exactly the same as the older H100, I took the CM 200mm where the rad is now and put it on top as additional Pull fan, works quite well ... I'd save the money from upgrading to the H105 as like you I was thinking about doing the same but my load temps are just fine for my OC (72c max Intel burn), and traditionally the H100 even runs 3c-4c hotter than the H100i.
> 
> I'd take the appx $100 you'd save and get an SSD, this one is a steal right now and even recommended by Sean!
> 
> Crucial M500 240GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm Internal Solid State Drive CT240M500SSD1
> Price: $109.99 & FREE Shipping
> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-2-5-Inch-adapter-Internal-CT960M500SSD1/dp/B00BQ8RGL6/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
> 
> Newegg $109.99 +2.99 ship
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148694
> 
> OR put the $$$ towards a 1440p PLS/IPS panel (see sig) ... I could never go back to TN and 1080p


thats actually a good idea mate







SSD is actually quite cheap i was looking at a 500gb one tbh haha also im actually still quite happy with 1080p i cant really notice a difference yet with 1440 but maybe thats because i havent actually sat for longer than an hour with it gaming oneo f my friends had one







i think ill just stick with h100i now and go for a new ssd i will also be updating the cpu shortly to the 8350 as well as it runs very well with the 280x gcard


----------



## Dominican

what are the best fan for H100i or should keep one it bring???????????


----------



## Q5Grafx

Latest pic of the H110 in a Corsair 550d with an asus sabertooth MB.

I had to go back to my original seasonic wiring as the custom wires i bought failed 1 by 1.
This machine has been running at about 90% load for 1 year and im getting 54c temps on the cpu during renders. I run 2x 140mm + 2x120mm intake and 2x140mm + 1x120mm exhaust plus the 6 fans in the gtx 780s and the 60mm ram fan in the case in addition to the H110.


----------



## Q5Grafx

Dminican i like the Noiseblocker2 Black or Noctua SP series. Noctua fans are finally coming out in a black fan if you dont like the tan and brown.


----------



## Achromatis

Here's my H80i in a Bitfenix Shinobi, p/p. I am intending to make a mounting bracket for my GPU so I'm just giving this a whirl on my 8320 until that happens.



This is my first AIO, and I have to say I am disappointed with Corsair. Not only does it use the stock AMD mounts, but the tubes are only long enough to go on the back mount which puts a lot of lopsided stress on the CPU. You can see how much the tubes are pushing down on the one side, and this was evident when I took it off and checked the TIM spread. These things seriously need a proper backplate mount with four mounting screws instead of two!

And really sticking 4000RPM fans on it and not letting them be controlled through the software unless you buy extra peripherals? Ugh. Thankfully I had a PWM splitter already, but I would certainly not recommend anyone buy this cooler unless you have a fan controller or intend to run the fans off the motherboard.

Also a little OT but I don't recommend the Shinobi. It is poorly designed in quite a few areas, but it's workable if you're stuck with one. I just would not buy one of these again.


----------



## savagepagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Dminican i like the Noiseblocker2 Black or Noctua SP series. Noctua fans are finally coming out in a black fan if you dont like the tan and brown.


I saw them on ebay. It was the NF-F12 that come in 2000 rpm and 3000 rpm versions. But they are only available in the UK and NCIX Canada.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/noctua-nf-f12-industrial-ppc-2000-4b-97670.htm


----------



## Q5Grafx

yeah I know theyre hard to find. Soon they will have more sizes and rpm ranges and more distribution. I love my Noctuas but, Id like em more if they were black. and with the 7 i have in this case and the 6 fans on the 380s the loudest fan in the case is definately the Geil force ram fan and it gets dirty the fastest. I clean the machine every 2 weeks but i live in the desert so dust is always an issue. the noctua fans seem to clean very easily too. I didnt know where the black ones were sold at, i just saw a video on Tech of Tommorrow showing the new fans stating more were on the way. thanks for the link though it is a beauty.


----------



## Q5Grafx

i cant believe that plugging the fan into the mb wont let you control the fan speed. and wow that is a small case looks like the h80 barely fits.


----------



## daigoro

hi

i have a fractal r4 and i m waiting for corsair h110.
is it possible to install h110 with fractal r4?

thanks


----------



## BigBeard86

Is it possible to mount two individual radiators in the front of the Define R4? Would two h90's fit?

The reason I ask is that I want to remain open to the future possibility of installing 3 square radiators in my Define R4 case...has anyone done this? What I will initially do is buy that new corsair gpu bracket coming out to cool my crossfire 290's, thus needing two radiators, but, I also want the freedom to be able to add a third radiator for my cpu.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> Is it possible to mount two individual radiators in the front of the Define R4? Would two h90's fit?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I want to remain open to the future possibility of installing 3 square radiators in my Define R4 case...has anyone done this? What I will initially do is buy that new corsair gpu bracket coming out to cool my crossfire 290's, thus needing two radiators, but, I also want the freedom to be able to add a third radiator for my cpu.


I found a picture that I'll post at the end of this, but it looks like you'd have to mount each with the pre-installed tubing to sit on either the right or left. With the fans being placed as exhaust/pull fans, it looks like you might actually be able to do it, so long as the front fans are indeed 2 x 140mm fans. Also, relocating your HDDs and SSDs would be required. Hopefully the picture can help put a better picture in your head:


----------



## BigBeard86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I found a picture that I'll post at the end of this, but it looks like you'd have to mount each with the pre-installed tubing to sit on either the right or left. With the fans being placed as exhaust/pull fans, it looks like you might actually be able to do it, so long as the front fans are indeed 2 x 140mm fans. Also, relocating your HDDs and SSDs would be required. Hopefully the picture can help put a better picture in your head:


i appreciate the reply. I am not sure if i am understanding you correctly, so i need to clear some things up for myself.
Firstly, that picture you posted, i can only see fans (no radiators). I currently have the case and have all the fans installed, (140mm).
Since i am new to watercooling, i am not sure if two radiators stacked in the front will clear each other. The h90 is 140mm, and comes with 140mm fans, so does that imply two H90's may fit stacked on top of each other? My confusion arises from the picture of the actual H90...the radiator seems to extend beyond the measurement of the fan, which implies it much be greater than 140mm (as in, only the radiator itself is measured at 140mm, not counting any surround plastic frame in the dimensions).

So, are my assumptions wrong, and is it safe to assume that as long as 2-140mm fans are mountable on the front case, so two H90's would be mountable as well?


----------



## pez

I'll edit this post when I get back home with a (probably very bad) sketch, but I think if placed/mounted on their sides (with the tubes protruding from the right or from the left) they would fit on top of each other (one in top slot and one in lower slot). I don't have first hand experience with the R4 or the H90, so someone else could chime in with other complications/conflicts that may arise.

Maybe I can mock something up:

H90 #1 -> [X]=
H90 #2 -> [X]=

'=' being the tubes/fitments.


----------



## BigBeard86

i see what you mean. If mounted where the tube comes from either top or bottom, the radiator sits taller, than if mounted as you say.
Hopefully someone can add to our conversation. Mounting it sideways shouldn't complicate fitting it in pre-affixed case screw holes, but then there is the issue of width...though the R4 is a fairly wide case.
Hopefully someone with the case/radiator can chime in.

Thanks brotha.


----------



## Flilow

Little Push Pull Morning Mod






























http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag1113knsve.jpg


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> i see what you mean. If mounted where the tube comes from either top or bottom, the radiator sits taller, than if mounted as you say.
> Hopefully someone can add to our conversation. Mounting it sideways shouldn't complicate fitting it in pre-affixed case screw holes, but then there is the issue of width...though the R4 is a fairly wide case.
> Hopefully someone with the case/radiator can chime in.
> 
> Thanks brotha.


Yup, exactly.

And we'll have to wait until someone with a H90 at least can chime in that they would fit on top/beside one another like that. I tried to find a picture of just one mounted sideways, but had no luck.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> Is it possible to mount two individual radiators in the front of the Define R4? Would two h90's fit?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I want to remain open to the future possibility of installing 3 square radiators in my Define R4 case...has anyone done this? What I will initially do is buy that new corsair gpu bracket coming out to cool my crossfire 290's, thus needing two radiators, but, I also want the freedom to be able to add a third radiator for my cpu.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yup, exactly.
> 
> And we'll have to wait until someone with a H90 at least can chime in that they would fit on top/beside one another like that. I tried to find a picture of just one mounted sideways, but had no luck.
Click to expand...

I believe the H90's will "stack" fine if you orientate the hoses horizontally as pez suggested ...

Corair H90 specs ...

Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 170mm x 27mm.
Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm.

The Corsair picture shows the rad width to be exactly 140mm, same as the fan ...



The tuff question is will the 170mm (length) rad fit Horizontally in the R4 (232mm exterior width)? Looks like the rad is centered on the 140mm fan giving us an overhang of 15mm (0.59 inches) on each side of the fan horizontally









R4 exterior width 232mm minus 170mm rad length = *"appx"* 56 mm = 2.20 inches inside clearance (1.1" each side), which would be more than enough *IF* the R4 140mm fan mounts are centered in the case??? Looking at pez's pic I DON'T think they are! Looks to be less clearance with the left side panel as opposed to the right (backside) panel









The only way to know for sure is to have an R4 owner take exact measurements for you ...
You might try posting in the Fractal Design Case thread *[HERE]* for an answer ...

Hope that helps


----------



## BigBeard86

thanks brothas. i actually already have the R$ case, so i will end up taking measurements later. i will post back the results in case anyone else is also curious.

As far as i can tell form the outside the fans are perfectly centered; but measured from inside the case, the situation may be different.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I believe the H90's will "stack" fine if you orientate the hoses horizontally as pez suggested ...
> 
> Corair H90 specs ...
> 
> Radiator dimensions: 140mm x 170mm x 27mm.
> Fan dimensions: 140mm x 25mm.
> 
> The Corsair picture shows the rad width to be exactly 140mm, same as the fan ...
> 
> 
> 
> The tuff question is will the 170mm (length) rad fit Horizontally in the R4 (232mm exterior width)? Looks like the rad is centered on the 140mm fan giving us an overhang of 15mm (0.59 inches) on each side of the fan horizontally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R4 exterior width 232mm minus 170mm rad length = *"appx"* 56 mm = 2.20 inches inside clearance (1.1" each side), which would be more than enough *IF* the R4 140mm fan mounts are centered in the case??? Looking at pez's pic I DON'T think they are! Looks to be less clearance with the left side panel as opposed to the right (backside) panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to know for sure is to have an R4 owner take exact measurements for you ...
> You might try posting in the Fractal Design Case thread *[HERE]* for an answer ...
> 
> Hope that helps


I didn't think to pull the actual product dimensions







. Good catch!


----------



## sokiee

Corsair H90 mounted inside the phantom 410 without a hitch. Top back.
Can be mounted in either push or pull.
With either the rad on the outside and the fan that pushes air out, or the rad inside the case and the fan on the outside in pull as I did ( http://i.imgur.com/D8IrZXg.jpg
The top has plenty of space too ( http://i.imgur.com/7T1GuQ3.jpg )
I've decided to mount it on the innermost spot because otherwise it would put some strain on the tubes( having the rad inside the case with the cpu pretty high in the case makes the tubes curve strangely, keep that in mind ).


----------



## YesTest

Hi.
I was able to install water cooling H110 (140mm) in CM690 II Advanced.

For this, I had a bit to bore four holes.


Cooler 120 mm can be mounted in the holes, but with a cooler 140 mm, so do not work because they do not get up the top cover.

I moved the cooler and put the top cover.


Pipes had to turn to the back wall. The other side of the water cooling is not suitable.


I hope someone this will be useful


----------



## Hennessey

Does anyone know if you can install a H110 in a Cooler master storm??

Thanks


----------



## BigBeard86

Will a h100i fit in a define r4 top mount? Would it clear the ram and mobo parts on a z87 asus?


----------



## Perturabo

remove it plz. post in wrong thread


----------



## kbenjamin

Here's my mod not very pretty but it works very well


----------



## Hennessey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbenjamin*
> 
> Here's my mod not very pretty but it works very well


LMAO

Oh you can add to the list a H100i is compatible with a CM Storm Trooper (Top Mount)


----------



## Chaython

fits in the thermaltake t31 if you put the fans directly under the filter in the top of the case it also fits in the front
some motherboards cause some issues


----------



## Aegison

Case: Xigmatek Utgard (mesh side panel)
Cooler: H100i
Position: Top mount

Push OR Pull will work. Push/Pull will not work unless you don't mind removing the top mesh cover and seeing the fans naked on top.

I have mine in a pull with the fans inside the case screwed to the case mesh and the radiator laying loose in the top cavity with the cover in place. This actually works quite well because I can lift the radiator up and clean out the dust without removing any hardware. And you can easily clean the top of the radiator where dust collects from the fans pulling air through it.

Difficult part.

When installing the radiator it is difficult to run it through the small gap in the top of the case. The pump section will not fit so you have to run the radiator up through the hole and carefully angle the pipes. I had to use a small amount of force while warping the case. You need to use caution not to damage the pipe connections to the radiator.


----------



## garethjwilliams

hi guys i am starting a new build tomorrow, the case i got is the In Win GR One case, gonna get the H100i next week, providing it will fit so if someone can advise me on that i will be grateful.

also can someone tell me who has got the same case if the top of of the case can be pulled off ??

much appreciated guys


----------



## brenjacct

Heres a link to how I front mounted my H100i in my 300R: http://bit.ly/XJDzCA


----------



## whiteskymage

Can a Corsair H105 Liquid cooler fit in their new mini-itx case Graphite 380T?


----------



## DVIELIS

Hi, all!
Maybe someone could you help me?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514266/define-r4-airflow-config-and-h90-question#post_22882097


----------



## Aislini

Hello

I would appreciated if someone can give me some advice.
I have new components for my build all except case.I wanted to get 450D but im not sure can i fit corsair H100i in there.According to the corsair page i can, but i would like conformation from someone who actually have this case and or have sufficient experience with this things. And i would like to know do i need to change stock fans i got with H100i with lets say Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fan.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aislini*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would appreciated if someone can give me some advice.
> I have new components for my build all except case.I wanted to get 450D but im not sure can i fit corsair H100i in there.According to the corsair page i can, but i would like conformation from someone who actually have this case and or have sufficient experience with this things. And i would like to know do i need to change stock fans i got with H100i with lets say Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fan.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


It will fit easy and comfortable.

You don't' need to replace the fans but the SPs are better looking with about the same specs.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Can a Corsair H105 Liquid cooler fit in their new mini-itx case Graphite 380T?


Won't fit, it is too thick.


----------



## Aislini

Thank you smithydan for info.
Going to order it right away so i can start building my new machine.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aislini*
> 
> Thank you smithydan for info.
> Going to order it right away so i can start building my new machine.


No prob, don't forget to post it when complete


----------



## Caffinator

what are the dimensions for the radiators? i can't find a spec sheet. i like making my own cases.


----------



## Aislini

Will do and since it is my first build I will post entire log on how i did it.


----------



## Aislini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> what are the dimensions for the radiators? i can't find a spec sheet. i like making my own cases.


You didn't say which model you are interested in so here are specs for few of them.
specs are
H110 dimensions 140mm x 312mm x 29mm
H105 dimensions 272.5mm x 120mm x 38mm
H100i dimensions 120mm x 275mm x 27mm
H80i dimensions 120mm x 152mm x 38mm
H75 dimensions 120mm x 152mm x 25mm

And you can check here for the rest and all of the information for each model
http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-coolers/hydro-series


----------



## saipan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> what are the dimensions for the radiators? i can't find a spec sheet. i like making my own cases.


http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Edition-Liquid-CW-9060010-WW/dp/B009VV56TY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412136425&sr=8-2&keywords=corsair+coolers

wow...that was hard


----------



## AngryGoldfish

What would folks recommend in a Fractal R4?

Intake - Two fans in front
Exhaust - Two fans in H100i in Push or Pull, depending on fitting limitations

OR

Intake - Two fans in front, one at bottom
Exhaust - Two fans in H100i exhausting (Push or Pull), one at rear

OR

Intake - One fan in front, two fans in H100i in Push or Pull
Exhaust - One at rear

Also, can the H100i fit in the Define R4 with the fans mounted to the roof in a Pull configuration exhausting out the top as per Linus' recommendation? I have a Z87 Extreme4 from ASRock and I cannot tell you whether the motherboard heatsinks are particularly large or not as I have little experience with other boards and therefore have a poor frame of reference.


----------



## BaddParrot

The H100i easily fits in the corsair 760T with push/pull set up.

Corsair 760T with H100i On the Asus Crosshair Mb


----------



## naved777

*


----------



## whiteskymage

Has anyone tried Swiftech H240-X yet. I hear it will be a blow away for H110. If u have, on which case? I am looking for case compability of H240X


----------



## DR4G00N

The H110 fits nicely in the Fractal Design Arc XL/Define XL R2 (same interior) on both top and front positions (you have to remove the top hdd cage and move the bottom one over a bit for it to fit in the front).


----------



## kpxgq

whats the best corsair AIO that is easy to bolt in without modification for an ITX prodigy that has the 5.25" bay filled but no other drives (using a single board mounted msata SSD)? im thinking the H90 mounted in the front... or would the H80i/H75 be better fit?


----------



## seithan

Hi, installed the 100i on Coolermaster 430 elite. One fan on the outside and one on the inside. Excellent cooling!


----------



## BobBagels

Hello Hello,
I am thinking about a new build and would really like to use the H110.
I have been reading through this thread and maybee I got a little confused.
So, which cases are actually compatable with the H110?
I mean I read the front page but some posts here say the cosmos 2 dosent work.
I want to use a full tower case with the 5930K


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobBagels*
> 
> Hello Hello,
> I am thinking about a new build and would really like to use the H110.
> I have been reading through this thread and maybee I got a little confused.
> So, which cases are actually compatable with the H110?
> I mean I read the front page but some posts here say the cosmos 2 dosent work.
> I want to use a full tower case with the 5930K


I'm in the same boat, but want to take that a bit farther.

I've already got a partial list of compatible cases, I just can't seem to find the one that fits what I really need.

I was going to get the NZXT Phantom 630. It had everything I wanted from the case. Great cooling, a 200mm side mounted fan, removable hard drive cages, quiet, and would fit the H110 in the top. Exactly what I wanted.

But after ordering one I found out the hard way that NZXT discontinued the model with the side fan and only sell a windowed version now. All internet advertisements showing the case with a side fan are wrong, no one is selling that version anymore.

Which leaves me with my current situation. I need to find a case that fits my needs.

1. It must support top mounting the H110. I don't mind drilling new holes to get the alignment right for the H110, but I don't want to do more modding than that to the case. I've already got it mounted in an older Cooler Master RC690 that required substantial cutting of the top cover to get it to fit and the fans are exposed. That's why I want a new case.

2. It MUST have a 200mm or larger side fan. I run an air-cooled GTX 770 SLI setup and I want to keep a clean air supply straight to those cards. The temperatures without the side fan are too high for my liking.

3. It must have great airflow through the case. That means good cable management, large fans, and as few obstructions as possible. I am more concerned about it staying cool than looking cool.

4. It must be quiet. I don't want a case that sounds like a space heater, I want it to be as quiet as possible.

I would also prefer it if it had removable hard drive cages. I only have a single SSD and two platter drives and don't need more drive bays than that. However, having removable cages is not necessary, just a preference. I would prefer that the front fans are 200mm or larger, but will accept a pair of 140mm fans. Nothing smaller than 140mm though. 120mm fans that provide the airflow I need are too loud for my taste.

Basically, I really would like the older NZXT Phantom 630 with the side fan, but since that is no longer available I want the nearest thing to it functionally. Aesthetics are secondary to me. It's going on the side of my desk where I'll never see it anyways, so it it's a plain rectangle box or some ugly darth vader looking thing that is fine. It's the functionality I'm most concerned about.

Oh yeah, and most important, it needs to be in the $200 or less price range. I wouldn't mind going a little over, but I'm not wanting to go crazy with the price. $225 MAX.

So far the only thing I've found that comes close is the Rosewill Throne. Does anyone know of any other cases that fit my needs?


----------



## NIK1

Does anyone here have a Corsair H110 rad mounted up top in a Cosmos 2 case in push/pull.I have my H110 rad inside the case up top with 1 fan towards the front in push and the other 2 top fans in pull inside the top cover.I was wondering since fans work better when pushing through a rad if I can mount the rad inside the top cover and have the 2 fans inside the case in push exhausting out top.Anyway,if anyone has a Cosmos 2 with a Corsair H110 in it let me know how you have it mounted if differant than my setup.Any info appreciated.


----------



## BobBagels

Well, I was looking at this case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
It dosent really meet your needs as it dosent have a side fan.
But from what I'm reading the H110 will fit in it without any modding (i could be wrong).

NIK1, did you have to mod that case in order to get the H110 in?


----------



## NIK1

No modding of the case was done.The rad fits with the screw holes in the case but not much room underneeth the rad for 2 fans.I have one fan on underneeth,the other will not fit due to hitting wires connected at the top left corner of the dabertooth z77 mb.My 2 other fans are mounted up top inside the top vent cover no proablem.Just that its better to run push through the rad since mine is set to exhaust.I have the two on top as pull and one underneath the rad as push.I find the cosmos 2 works better for me with exhaust up top instead of intake.Tried both and my best temps overall was exhausting out top.I was thinking, mabey, I can mount the rad under the top vent cover and have the 2 fans underneeth the rad in push with exhaust out the top.Might give it a try but the rad might not fit underthere.


----------



## moustang

Well, I may be in luck. MAYBE.

After a whole bunch of hassle in returning my unwanted Windowed Edition Phantom 630 it turns out that NZXT MIGHT be able to exchange the case with the one with the side mounted fan that's been discontinued. I'm still waiting to get final word on that, but it's looking like they've still got a few lying around in a warehouse somewhere and will ship me the right case after all.

After reading this entire thread I've come to realize that no one has said that the NZXT Phantom 630 is compatible with the H110, but I can say with 100% certainty that it is, and that there is plenty of room to do a push/pull configuration with it. The 140mm fan holes on the Phantom 630 are not holes, they are slotted which allows the fans and radiator to be moved forward and back depending on the users preference. Each mounting point for the 140mm fans has about a 2 inch long slot rather than a single hole for the screws. The top cover is large enough to fit two 140mm fans in there with room to spare, and there is plenty of room underneath to mount the radiator and a second pair of fans for the push/pull. Also there are no screens or grating between the top fans and the radiator in this configuration so there is nothing interfering with the airflow.

You can see the slots for the 140mm fan mounts here:


So, if you're looking for a full tower case for under $150 that the H110 will mount in with no modification at all, the NZXT Phantom 630 works great.

Just know that all they're selling now is the Windowed Edition and any website that shows or lists the side fan is incorrect.


----------



## jdorje

NZXT S340
Corsair h80i

Fits in rear of case; no mods.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kaxawcfn3p4hep9/20141110_005947.jpg?dl=0

Annoyingly, pcpartpicker claims these are incompatible.


----------



## maynard14

guys help, i bought a 2nd hand h80i, its working perfectly fine till yesterday, the led of the cooler does not light, i can still change the color in the corsair link software,. but no light at all, tried already uninstall install the corsair link but no luck

even shutdown my pc completely and turn it on again no lights even at the bios menu

the bad news is i think is not under warranty anymore

did someone already tried to fix the led of the pump of h80i or h100i? im really annoyed it doesn't give me light for aesthetic purposes


----------



## Logan144

Does anyone know if the corsair h80i will fit in my old cooler master stacker 830. It will be situated at the exhaust..want to know asap before I buy it


----------



## ZeroAlive

Could someone measure the height of the H60 se/ H80i waterblock please? from the base to the top i'm trying to plan out stuff.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> guys help, i bought a 2nd hand h80i, its working perfectly fine till yesterday, the led of the cooler does not light, i can still change the color in the corsair link software,. but no light at all, tried already uninstall install the corsair link but no luck
> 
> even shutdown my pc completely and turn it on again no lights even at the bios menu
> 
> the bad news is i think is not under warranty anymore
> 
> did someone already tried to fix the led of the pump of h80i or h100i? im really annoyed it doesn't give me light for aesthetic purposes


Sounds like the pump's LED has completely died. Trying to fix it will just void your cooler's warranty, because you'd need to open the pump cover to access the LED. Negating your warranty is probably the last thing you want to do at this point.

Those coolers do have a 5 year warranty, if you can tell me the lot # of that cooler, then I'll be able to find out if the cooler is still under warranty or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroAlive*
> 
> Could someone measure the height of the H60 se/ H80i waterblock please? from the base to the top i'm trying to plan out stuff.


You did get the answer for this right? on a different thread.


----------



## Logan144

how long is the h80i with 2 fans attached to the radiator at the exhaust?


----------



## godsownlegion

H60 fits a thermaltake dh101 with a little nodding can do push pull with a little more cutting


----------



## Mattyd893

Hi all,

My deepest apologies for abandoning this thread, It's been over a year since I last updated the OP but real life hasn't allowed me the time to get on here and sort things out.

I intend to update everything very soon and undergo the arduous process of finding all the links etc and include all the new closed loop coolers as well, it will take some time but I will get it done.

If anyone has any suggestions or anything they want adding then let me know.

Cheers,

Matty


----------



## Aislini

I would appreciated everything about H110i gt


----------



## Wijkert

Hi guys, does anyone know if the Corsair H90 or the NZXT x41 is compatible with the CM 690 II advanced (Or any 140mm AIO liquid cooler for that matter)?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> Hi guys, does anyone know if the Corsair H90 or the NZXT x41 is compatible with the CM 690 II advanced (Or any 140mm AIO liquid cooler for that matter)?


By looking at the internal spec of the CM 690 II Advanced, seems like you will be able to mount it either on top or rear. Both locations supports 140mm fan.


----------



## StockDC2

Hey guys, I apologize for asking but does anyone on the AMD platform have 2 thumbscrews that they can part with? Mine are stripped and Corsair is telling me that I'm SOL without my receipt. It really is a bummer because I've purchased countless Corsair products in the past. Anywho, I am able to pay for the screws through PayPal. Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Corsair is sending me a new kit







!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

I'll try and work something out for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Hey guys, I apologize for asking but does anyone on the AMD platform have 2 thumbscrews that they can part with? Mine are stripped and Corsair is telling me that I'm SOL without my receipt. It really is a bummer because I've purchased countless Corsair products in the past. Anywho, I am able to pay for the screws through PayPal. Thanks in advance!


Sorry to hear that man. I'll try and work something out for you to get those thumbscrews. Get me a ticket # and I'll see what I can do. Create and submit your request here, Corsair.force.com and send me PM once you already have a ticket #.


----------



## StockDC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I'll try and work something out for you
> Sorry to hear that man. I'll try and work something out for you to get those thumbscrews. Get me a ticket # and I'll see what I can do. Create and submit your request here, Corsair.force.com and send me PM once you already have a ticket #.


Hey Joseph, I really appreciate the response and the offer to help. I actually just spoke with a representative and they were just as surprised as I was at what the previous representative had written on my ticket. The new rep approved my RMA and is having a mounting kit sent out. I am extremely pleased with how the new rep handled the situation. Thanks for keeping up the great customer service!


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> By looking at the internal spec of the CM 690 II Advanced, seems like you will be able to mount it either on top or rear. Both locations supports 140mm fan.


Hi Joseph, thanks for responding. The 690 II actuality has one 140mm mount in the front and two at the top. Only a 120mm fan mount in the rear. I should have been more clear in my previous post. What I meant was if the radiator would fit either in the front or top?


----------



## Xaxinian

I am putting together a new build and am hoping someone else has used this same build. I am looking to get the Carbide 300r Case along with the H100i cooler. I have read they will work together but that alot of it has to do with your MOBO and its VRM.

The Two MOBO's I am looking at are

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JKCHEQ2

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K23BZVI

Anyone have experience with this combo. I am open to similar MOBO's that are more compatible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Hey Joseph, I really appreciate the response and the offer to help. I actually just spoke with a representative and they were just as surprised as I was at what the previous representative had written on my ticket. The new rep approved my RMA and is having a mounting kit sent out. I am extremely pleased with how the new rep handled the situation. Thanks for keeping up the great customer service!


Happy to hear that our support team was able to get those thumbscrews sorted out for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> Hi Joseph, thanks for responding. The 690 II actuality has one 140mm mount in the front and two at the top. Only a 120mm fan mount in the rear. I should have been more clear in my previous post. What I meant was if the radiator would fit either in the front or top?


If you were to mount the H90 (140mm) on top, then surely you have a good amount of space there to fit the cooler. Looks like it'll support as big as a 280 rad according to *this*. As for an H90 front mount, that would be a tough one because the tubes may fall a little short to reach the front - tubes are 8 inches in length.


----------



## Nox95

The 550D fits every Corsair Hydro Series cooler in push OR pull, but the for the H90 i'm not sure. It might need a pull or p/p setup because I think it needs to be lifted a bit because the back mount is a little bit sunk in. I can't see it very well, my H110 is blocking my sight.


----------



## Winsome

Hey Nice Build,

I just bought Crosshair V formula Mobo, H80i Cooler, 8350 AMD proc, Nvidia 970GTX GPU, CS650M PSU, will HAF 912 be sufficient to install h80i and all these? Coz i am getting mixed review on this Cabinet.


----------



## generalkayoss

The H110 is compatible with the Apevia X-Dreamer... after a little modding


----------



## tarunagg

will a h100i fit on CM693 front and the pipe will reach to cpu?


----------



## fergsonfire

H110i gt fits in the top of the Corosair 750D in push-pull with 25mm fans. Just got it and the 750D on Saturday and happy to have a nearly silent computer.


----------



## kokobooster

Guys does h105 fit with r4+asrock z97 extreme4?


----------



## Neocoolzero

Hello there,looking to buy a H110I GT but will have to mount it on a old case till i get my phantom 820,can anyone tell me the exact measurements for the radiator to see if i can fit it after moding my old case?
Seen a few measurements on reviews,but all slightly diferent :/


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Just a headsup to a bit of a mixup. In the OP compatibility list, the description and "_See - H110_" links for the Cosmos II and Thermaltake Chaser MK-1 are reversed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattyd893*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> *H110 (280x140mm Version of H100)*
> 
> *Cooler Master*
> Cosmos 2
> Fits in top in Push/Pull using 200mm case fans, requires some light modding. See - H110
> HAF 932
> Fits in top with caveats - H110
> Comprehensive post of top mounted H110
> 
> *Thermaltake*
> Chaser Mk-1
> Fits in top - H110
> 
> [snip]


The Cosmos II link takes you to a post showing the H110 in a Thermaltake Chaser Mk-1 that "_Fits in top in Push/Pull using 200mm case fans, requires some light modding_" and the Thermaltake Chaser Mk-1 link takes you to a post showing the H110 fitting in the top of a Cosmos II.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Going to be mounting an h100i into my c70 vengeance, but I want to use my 2 140mm sp fans on it, this should be interesting lol


----------



## Pudfark

Last week I mounted/installed (temporary) a H110 in an Antec 900 case.....didn't have to cut a thing....other'n zip ties...









That oughta make folks scratch their heads? The H110 exhausts out the side panel and intake is from inside the case, it's somewhat laying on top of the gfx card GTX 570HD and zip tied to the sides of the case. We (36 year old son and I) had a fun time figuring out how to get it in the case.....it fits, it works and low temps on the overclocked AMD 8350 that it's bolted on.

Like I said...this is a temporary solution until the proper Corsair C70 case arrives. Thank the powers that be....for zip ties, lot's of zip ties.


----------



## OostBlokBoys

I am trying to install my H110 on my Asus Z97-Deluxe motherboard, socket 1150 CPU. I am very annoyed by the poor build quality thus far.
It barely fits as well, I have to bend the hell out of it for it to fit.
When I try to tighten the screws, the silver nut in the back just keeps spinning. It is not gripping onto it.
Is there any way I can fix this?
I can't be arsed to RMA this, I just rather throw it in the bin.


----------



## haiz85

i've plan to buy H105 and install it in my 650D case, will it fitted to the case? my board is gigabyte z97x-gaming 7.
would be nice if any of you have the same case and board as mine and posted the picture here. Could use some advice too, if it not fit to my case.


----------



## flowtek

Slamat sore,

Well, it will fit perfectly, no worry mate









flo


----------



## haiz85

some picture would be nice, please? i need to take away my doubt, matur nuhun


----------



## DesertRat

H100i fits in the top of the BitFenix Prodigy ITX just fine if you give up the optical drive, or put a laptop optical drive in.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haiz85*
> 
> some picture would be nice, please? i need to take away my doubt, matur nuhun


plenty of pictures by googling, but if you doubt heres the official link stating all compatible H series cooling http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-650d








have fun

flo


----------



## haiz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> plenty of pictures by googling, but if you doubt heres the official link stating all compatible H series cooling http://www.corsair.com/en/obsidian-series-650d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun
> 
> flo


awesome, thanks


----------



## Mr Nightman

Kinda wondering how to sort a loose h100i backplate if i face the issue. Anyone think the hyper 212 backplate could work as a substitute? I would think so, as long as the 100is' standoffs fit the hyper bolts





Though i could also use some fan washers from my vengeance case as well


----------



## hrockh

Not a very common case the Aerocool DS, but it does fit any AIO.
It does fit my H100i no problem

Dusty









Link to the case here
http://www.aerocool.us/ds/ds_bk.html


----------



## darkelixa

Is this sound normal for a h100i gtx?


----------



## fudge2015

I have a cm690 2 and I am going to buy a h100 or h100i or h100 gt. Whichever is best - dump the stock fans and get two COUGAR CF-V12HP at 120mmx120mmx25mm for the bottom for push and then hoping to put two more 120mmx120mmx25mm fans between the case and top cover mesh for pull.

My only gripe is this:

will 120mmx120mmx25mm fans fit between the case and top cover mesh with closing the top? ( by this I mean having the radiator and cougar fans inside the case pushing but the other pull fans inside the case but above where the radiator is mounted but under the removable top of the cm 690 2 )

I do not mean sticking outside the case like some crazy looking thing.

secondly.. will I have two drill two extra holes adjacent to the 140mm holes to avoid the RAM. I think if the radiator is 27mm and the fans are 25mm it may pass only the white parts of the ram that come up when you click your ram in if the system is mounted to the 120mm holes but if I mount it two the 140mm holes and drill two extra ones it would definately miss them.

I have a asus p8p67 le which doesn't really having any protruding parts at the top.

If I can't fit any 120mm fans in pull above I will just use some Gelid Solutions Slim 12 PL Blue, Silent Slim 120mm PWM Fans wihch are only 12mm thick

I have never actually seen a picture of anyone putting fans between the top mesh and the case though before and Ive been researchign for several days now.









what do peeps think?


----------



## Mr Nightman

Edit

Got her all installed


----------



## wyzard

Just confirming... Does the Corsair H100i fit in the TOP of the Thermaltake Chaser MK-1. Guide says it confirmed push or pull but doesn't say whether it's top mounted.

Thanks.


----------



## John Dodi

Will the H80i fit in the CM HAF 922 with a 200 mm fan at the top?


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Dodi*
> 
> Will the H80i fit in the CM HAF 922 with a 200 mm fan at the top?


this pic says go for it


----------



## Metaxas

hi guys will a H100i GTX fit in my 350d corsair?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaxas*
> 
> hi guys will a H100i GTX fit in my 350d corsair?


It should according to: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It should according to: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart


Correct, it should fit with no problem.


----------



## mobee214

Will the Hydro Series H110i GT fit in the 300r? Motherboard is Asus Maximus VII Hero


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobee214*
> 
> Will the Hydro Series H110i GT fit in the 300r? Motherboard is Asus Maximus VII Hero


300R should have plenty of room on top to mount a H110i GT. You'll be fine.


----------



## Sensux

Can you fit h110i gt in one of these 3 cases ? Thermaltake Commander G41, Thermaltake Chaser A31 or Thermaltake Core V41 ?


----------



## ignited-gr

I have a Phanteks Evolv ITX case and Asus Maxiumus VII Impact mobo. Is there a possibility i can mount H110GTX on the roof of the case? According to case spec it should be possible but if anybody knows for sure it would help a lot.

Thank you


----------



## Jared2608

Sorry if this has been answered, but the search didn't really indicate anything. Will the H110iGT fit into the CM Storm Trooper? My gut says it will but my head says best to ask before shelling out the cosh on both.


----------



## gamer6321

Will another radiator fit inside the Fractal Design R4 with an already installed h100i on the top with the tubes going towards the front of the case? the front HDD bay cannot be removed due to it being used. IF another radiator can fit what radiator size/H#? i want to know because i plan on purchasing an HG10 in the future.


----------



## N00b1nat0r

You can put the H80 in the Antec 1200 in the rear top fan slot. I had to basically remove the fan then use the long screws loosely screwing the bottom two screws(slightly holding as close to the case as possible, then the top two (pushing to mate the screw) and fully tightening them all. This pulls the fan and radiator into the location, with the pipes in the lower location this allows no mods to be made to the case and doesn't cause any issues. This location also allows the first PCI expansion slot to be used...

Got a picture on the ROG forums

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73305-Going-Red


----------



## Seanzky

I wish I had seen this thread before and I just wanted to add, in case the OP is still updating this, that the Antec P100 Silent case is a great cheap case that can handle the H100i GTX with no problems. The only issue I can see is if someone wanted a push-pull configuration. There's no room for that.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but the search didn't really indicate anything. Will the H110iGT fit into the CM Storm Trooper? My gut says it will but my head says best to ask before shelling out the cosh on both.


If you haven't received the answer to this question yet, the answer is yes. H110i GT will fit the CM Storm Trooper no problem.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey i have a question i have been wanting to clean my radiator for some time because i know there is dust build up and i wonder if i remove the radiator will i affect the temps of the heatsink if the tubing is moved or will everything be fine cuz it's screwed in and i doubt the heatsink will even move at all. But what about the tubing itself? I could use a second opinion to see if it's okay and safe to be able to take it off the top and clean it without disturbing anything tied to my motherboard and heatsink itself. I am just worried if i take it off and clean the radiator due to dust, i'll be moving the tubes and it could affect the temps but i doubt it would. It's made to move at different angles. Just wanted a second expert opinion before i attempt this maintenance. Advice appreciated.

Here are the pics



See the tubing? The radiator is on top and i just wanna unscrew the rad on top and clean the dust. I just am concerned if the tubing being moved can affect the heatsink and temps but i doubt it. Those pics should help and give you an idea. Let me know what you think.


----------



## darkelixa

Just leave as is and blow air through the rad


----------



## Toxsick

Possible to fit the H110i GTX in the Silverstone FT02 with modding?
Anyone?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Possible to fit the H110i GTX in the Silverstone FT02 with modding?
> Anyone?


Looks like that you will have to mod the case to fit a 280 rad inside the FT02, http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/441307-watercooling-for-ft02/


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Looks like that you will have to mod the case to fit a 280 rad inside the FT02, http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/441307-watercooling-for-ft02/


Ah,i will have to drop the FT02 for sure then. Since i never modded a case before. I'm having a hard time choosing a case to go with red/black the Corsair 760T with red fans did caught my eye especially the side window, plus supports eatx. So hopefully i will stick to this case, since there arent any other E-Atx cases that i like that much.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

760T Red and black theme? yup, they do look nice, http://cdn.overclock.net/0/08/0850dffa_corsair-ces-2014-graphite-230t-730t-obsidian-250d-gaming-peripherals-custom-pc-review-3.jpeg


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> 760T Red and black theme? yup, they do look nice, http://cdn.overclock.net/0/08/0850dffa_corsair-ces-2014-graphite-230t-730t-obsidian-250d-gaming-peripherals-custom-pc-review-3.jpeg


Yep, exactly! the side window is amazing.
If it does fit 2 of these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121969
+ the H110i GTX
I'm going order the 760T


----------



## Corsair Joseph

I've personally never seen one myself, but by simply judging from the case' spec, you should be able to; H110i GTX top mount, 1st Fury rad in the rear and 2nd (bottom card) Fury rad in the front. If my estimate is right, the tubes should be long enough to reach the front for the 2nd Fury.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I've personally never seen one myself, but by simply judging from the case' spec, you should be able to; H110i GTX top mount, 1st Fury rad in the rear and 2nd (bottom card) Fury rad in the front. If my estimate is right, the tubes should be long enough to reach the front for the 2nd Fury.


Thanks for this!!
760T it is.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Thanks for this!!
> 760T it is.


No problem.. and have fun with your new build









You won't regret the 760T


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> No problem.. and have fun with your new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't regret the 760T


I'll post once all parts are here.

Hopefully in september.


----------



## IYIOsmancik

Hi all.I have Asus X99-Deluxe + 5930K + Corsair H105 pull/push...I want to buy Corsair 650D case.Will h105 pull/push fit 650D's top area?Thanks...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IYIOsmancik*
> 
> Hi all.I have Asus X99-Deluxe + 5930K + Corsair H105 pull/push...I want to buy Corsair 650D case.Will h105 pull/push fit 650D's top area?Thanks...


According to this: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart

It is not compatible with the 650D.


----------



## toshevopc

Hi everyone







I have Asus Z170 Pro gaming with i7 6700K and NZXT Tempest 410. I want to buy water cooler and i have some questions for compatibility. I am looking for H110i GT cooler. Is it compatible with my case? i have place for 2 140mm fans on top, also the length on top for the radiator is around 300 mm (width 160mm) so h110i gt will fit (280mm radiator)??


----------



## odin2free

because im dumb and not realize measurements or asking

Corsair Carbide 100r
does not fit h100i

Im going to mod but out of box does not fit

(have to cut the Bays on top and such to do it.....
Oh and its a very tight fight for CPU power connector


----------



## Blacktip

Just built a H100i GTX into my Cooler Master 690 Adv II, light case modification putting the radiator under the top mesh which means no internal space of the case is lost, fans are where the regular 140mm top fan was located.

I could have done a better job on the metal cutting, but I just cut my finger on the cooling elements on the Z170 DL and it is out of sight regardless, note to self, if cooler look razor sharp... do not grab them.

1. remove top plate
2. cut an extra 1cm or 1/2" to extend the hole on the top near the back side of the case

3. remove the plastic ridge between the mesh and the external drive bay (use a power cutter like a Fein ideally as there is some metal in there)

4. screw fans to radiator from the inside of the case, both the same way (unlike in the photo, do it like the one on the left for pull)


5. put top cover back (not too much force needed , only the center one required a small push)
6. I moved the top fan to the bottom of the case blowing out to the bottom

Note, do not place anything on top of your PC, if halve of the top is warm and the other halve is cold, one of your fans is the wrong way round







Place the fans like the one on the left, that way you pull into the case and the mesh on top is very easy to clean


Hope its useful.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacktip*
> 
> Just built a H100i GTX into my Cooler Master 690 Adv II, light case modification putting the radiator under the top mesh which means no internal space of the case is lost, fans are where the regular 140mm top fan was located.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I could have done a better job on the metal cutting, but I just cut my finger on the cooling elements on the Z170 DL and it is out of sight regardless, note to self, if cooler look razor sharp... do not grab them.
> 1. remove top plate
> 2. cut an extra 1cm or 1/2" to extend the hole on the top near the back side of the case
> 
> 3. remove the plastic ridge between the mesh and the external drive bay (use a power cutter like a Fein ideally as there is some metal in there)
> 
> 4. screw fans to radiator from the inside of the case, both the same way (unlike in the photo, do it like the one on the left for pull)
> 
> 
> 5. put top cover back (not too much force needed , only the center one required a small push)
> 6. I moved the top fan to the bottom of the case blowing out to the bottom
> 
> Note, do not place anything on top of your PC, if halve of the top is warm and the other halve is cold, one of your fans is the wrong way round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place the fans like the one on the left, that way you pull into the case and the mesh on top is very easy to clean
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its useful.


Thank you for sharing this info, It's very detailed. I am sure that others will find this post very useful


----------



## KedarWolf

Sorry if the info is already in this thread, search tool isn't working on my phone.

Can you put an H110i GT in the bottom of a case with the hoses facing up or well air pockets be a problem?


----------



## Exxlir

Can someone tell me if the Noctua NF-F12PWM are a good replacement for the stock fans on a h100i reason for the replacement is basically due to my stock fans that came with cooler are doing my head in one of them is making a lot of noise and I worked out that it is the fan bearing, I've read here and there and I'm a little worried that the f12s might cause a performance issue with cooling if this is true or lies can someone please inform me I would highly appreciate this


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Just leave as is and blow air through the rad


Yea that's what i did. One of these days i may have to remove it and clean it through good. I don't really want to risk moving the tubes but the heatsink is screwed in so good i doubt moving the tube would affect anything regarding temps itself too.


----------



## Cpl Ledanek

are any Coolermaster Stacker 830SE members in here?
So recently bought these to replace my older rig

Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz LGA 1151
Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3 LGA 1151

researching now to know if there are folks with a Cooler Master Stacker 830SE that have the Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX installed.

Unfortunately,

not sure now if I have room even underneath...might have to ghetto mod this cooler with zip ties
current situation























very open to suggestions on where else to place the cooler

thanks


----------



## pez

Unless you're just absolutely in love with the case still, it may be more beneficial to start looking into a new case.


----------



## Cpl Ledanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unless you're just absolutely in love with the case still, it may be more beneficial to start looking into a new case.


...or spent all my budget..







...now that you've mentioned it, I am interested at the Corsair Obsidian Series 450D


----------



## pez

I don't remember seeing the 450D on there, but Corsair has a b-stock/refurb sale going on right now for their cases. It'd be worth a look-see. I can't imagine they'd give you a beat-up case directly from their refurb stock







.

Check it!


----------



## Cpl Ledanek

Thanks, now just need to decide which to get


----------



## OpaBollard

H100i
Corsair 750D case
I have it mounted on the top of the case Fitted no worries No mods nothen Just screw str8 on
I run with just 2 fans But there is room to run 4 in Push Pull no problems
Is connected to my CPU will not reach the GPU from current mounting spot
I hope this is what you need


----------



## Cpl Ledanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpaBollard*
> 
> H100i
> Corsair 750D case
> I have it mounted on the top of the case Fitted no worries No mods nothen Just screw str8 on
> I run with just 2 fans But there is room to run 4 in Push Pull no problems
> Is connected to my CPU will not reach the GPU from current mounting spot
> I hope this is what you need


Thank you for the vote on this case. I'm speed-reading thru various reviews, and trying to understand what the real problem with mounting board that may cause static per techPowerUp:
Quote:


> _Simply remove the thumbscrews holding each side panel in place to access the interior. The interior is quite modular, and there are a lot of cable-routing possibilities within the 750D. We also noticed the bumps to hold the motherboard in place. Having worked as a system builder in the past, this type of installation method does pose a higher risk of shorting the board out, so I suggest taping these up before placing your precious hardware on top. Corsair has done an excellent job in maximizing cable-routing and hiding possibilities, with a large number of hooks one may attach unwanted leads to during the assembly process._


I'm not sure what they mean "taping"....maybe someone wiser can explain.

Otherwise, I'm trying to balance my bank account if I can purchase this case.
thanks


----------



## Cpl Ledanek

Corair 750D confirmed, easy to install even for a n00b like me...nervous...but easy


----------



## VBoOmeRanGV

Interestingly, I have a Corsair C70 mil Green case. Corsairs website says the H110i GTX is NOT able to fit into this case.
I had ordered the unit before confirming. It came last night and I installed it! Not a single problem, it fits perfectly! So strange, they even have the wider holes for this size radiator.

Also I noticed that some peoples radiator has "Corsair" upside down. This is not the case with mine as it is facing the right way.


----------



## VBoOmeRanGV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but the search didn't really indicate anything. Will the H110iGT fit into the CM Storm Trooper? My gut says it will but my head says best to ask before shelling out the cosh on both.


LOL......... everything fits in this case. You could house a group of homeless people in there!


----------



## h3lp

is it possible to fit h110i gtx into corsair 230t? maybe someone did it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Core X9 has plenty of room to do a H110i GT in push pull.


----------



## Wanou

Saw a deal today if anybody cares:

Newegg.com has Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX Extreme Performance Water / Liquid CPU Cooler for $109.99 - $20 Rebate = $89.99. Shipping is free.

http://slickdeals.net/f/8481581-corsair-hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-water-liquid-cpu-cooler-240mm-89-99-ar-newegg


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Core X9 has plenty of room to do a H110i GT in push pull.


this one has room for 3x480 so H110igt fits or maybe 4


----------



## Neodammerung

Hello! Can anyone tell me if H115i will fit into obsidian 650D?
Thank You


----------



## SyveRson

H100i, 2 years work this month.


----------



## scc28

Just a quick one if someone is updating the list:

Fractal Arc Xl

H110 fits in the top with 25mm deep fans, radiator outlets to the front so you can still use a 140mm/25mm fan in the rear case position


----------



## iTurn

H80i with dual fans fit in the Jonsbo/Rosewill/Cooltek U3.

HDD/SSD has to use the floor mounts instead of the side mounts.


----------



## V1per

Hi guys,

I'm lookin' to buy an H100i V2 Extreme Performance and wondered if anyone could tell me if it will fit in my CM Storm Sniper case. I'm just concerned about RAM clearance. My Mobo is a Sabertooth 990FX/Gen3 R2. It would be a top mount install.

Thanks


----------



## ValValdesky

Just got myself a H100i installed, works fine no grinding noise or anything beside the stock fans but a Custom profile below 1000RPM makes them near silent.

I've got two questions.

First, the pump runs at 2,140rpm, sometimes less but never goes below 2,000rpm, is this normal behavior or did I got a defective unit.
Running the CPU_FAN at max settings manual mode makes no difference on pump rpm neither does disabling the CPU_FAN at all, I've read the H100i Pump rpm is fixed and the 3pin that comes out the block on the same wire as the sata power connector is just to report to the bios that a CPU_FAN is plugged in to avoid the CPU FAN ERROR so it shouldn't control the pump RPM on the H100i, right?

Second, with my fan profile my CPU never goes above 55ºC which is good for me, but the H100i Coolant temperature can reach 40ºC, is there any issue if I run the coolant at that temperature?
CPU temperature is fine, I'm just worried about the coolant temperature and the H100i itself since I would need to increase the fan rpm to lower it which would increase sound.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Just got myself a H100i installed, works fine no grinding noise or anything beside the stock fans but a Custom profile below 1000RPM makes them near silent.
> 
> I've got two questions.
> 
> First, the pump runs at 2,140rpm, sometimes less but never goes below 2,000rpm, is this normal behavior or did I got a defective unit.
> Running the CPU_FAN at max settings manual mode makes no difference on pump rpm neither does disabling the CPU_FAN at all, I've read the H100i Pump rpm is fixed and the 3pin that comes out the block on the same wire as the sata power connector is just to report to the bios that a CPU_FAN is plugged in to avoid the CPU FAN ERROR so it shouldn't control the pump RPM on the H100i, right?
> 
> Second, with my fan profile my CPU never goes above 55ºC which is good for me, but the H100i Coolant temperature can reach 40ºC, is there any issue if I run the coolant at that temperature?
> CPU temperature is fine, I'm just worried about the coolant temperature and the H100i itself since I would need to increase the fan rpm to lower it which would increase sound.


For the pump speed thing, I'm pretty sure I remember this being the case with the normal H100 as well.

3-pin connectors aren't PWM, so it's probably just reporting enough power/voltage that the motherboard sees it at what it wants to. If you try to set it lower than a certain amount on your motherboard, you will get an error for the CPU_FAN.


----------



## ValValdesky

Updated the firmware for my H100i to 1.1.3 and now the pump runs at a consistent 2,150+ rpm, it improved the grinding sound the pump would make from time to time, now I just can hear the stock fans.


----------



## ChRoNo16

The H100i fits perfect in the newer Air 540 cases by Corsair. have one up top


----------



## ChRoNo16

How did you update the firmware? I need to update mine but cant find a link to it.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChRoNo16*
> 
> How did you update the firmware? I need to update mine but cant find a link to it.


I had to install an older version of corsair link, version 3 . check the change logs on the corsair forum, it shows which version includes the updates I installed that one and the upgrade was just one click.


----------



## ChRoNo16

thank you


----------



## Bdonedge

Does the corsair 450D fit their h115i cooler up top? I know it can fit 280mm fans, but I mean width, is there clearance for the mobo?


----------



## pez

IIRC, the 115i is a re-badged 110i GTX. If that's the case, according to this thread it's possible. Of course it may not account for your RAMs heatspreader height or any crazy aftermarket chipset cooling you may have, but it's start







.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144099


----------



## Axle Wolf

Does anyone know if the *Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX* is compatible and with the *ThermalTake Chaser MK-1 case* and if it fit like the *Corsair H100*? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axle Wolf*
> 
> Does anyone know if the *Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX* is compatible and with the *ThermalTake Chaser MK-1 case* and if it fit like the *Corsair H100*? Thanks in advance.


Looks like that case will support the H100i GTX cooler, http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=120570


----------



## Axle Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Looks like that case will support the H100i GTX cooler, http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=120570


Thank you so very, very much. I was unsure about what to buy. I though that I would have to get a new case.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axle Wolf*
> 
> Thank you so very, very much. I was unsure about what to buy. I though that I would have to get a new case.


Yup, no problem at all.. glad to help


----------



## Wazza85

Looking for some advice, would I be able to fit a H100i V2 top mounted in a NZXT Guardian Blue (Mid Tower) its an old case I know but hoping I could make it work.


----------



## [email protected]

I have a question. I had my cooler for a bit about 2 years so far i think but i lost count when i purchased it but i know it's not that old. However i would like to know how long this cooler can last? I maintain my pc well and keep it dust free. Has anyone experienced how long this cooler can last? How would you know if it's at it's "end of life?" Or does not the liquid inside become dirty more or something will stop? Has Corsair done long testing how long these equipments can last for a very long time?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Yup, no problem at all.. glad to help


hi rep please help, need urgent help,,see pms please


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have a question. I had my cooler for a bit about 2 years so far i think but i lost count when i purchased it but i know it's not that old. However i would like to know how long this cooler can last? I maintain my pc well and keep it dust free. Has anyone experienced how long this cooler can last? How would you know if it's at it's "end of life?" Or does not the liquid inside become dirty more or something will stop? Has Corsair done long testing how long these equipment can last for a very long time?


technically they should last the entire warranty lifetime..but ever so often things can go wrong...remember the Cl Cs may be sold by corsair but aren't manufactured directly by them...they do test the units and stress testing is usually done in a real time environment and for 24-48 hours. it may have changed since i last spoke to any one regarding this same concern..but to give you an example..i had a h60...the first gen..lasted well over 4 years before it started to act up.....rest assured tho corsair is super when it comes to supporting their products and help is always close by:thumb:


----------



## saipan

thats whats held me back form getting a CLC..i have a cheapo hyp 212 and its work for 5 years or more. but still, i am still thinking about pulling the trigger on a clc


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wazza85*
> 
> Looking for some advice, would I be able to fit a H100i V2 top mounted in a NZXT Guardian Blue (Mid Tower) its an old case I know but hoping I could make it work.


Might be too late to answer this post, but based on what I saw online, looks like that case doesn't have enough space on top to accommodate a 240rad with fans. I've seen a lot of 120 AIO coolers mounted on the rear of that case, but not on top. I could be wrong though, that's just based on what I saw on the photos online.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have a question. I had my cooler for a bit about 2 years so far i think but i lost count when i purchased it but i know it's not that old. However i would like to know how long this cooler can last? I maintain my pc well and keep it dust free. Has anyone experienced how long this cooler can last? How would you know if it's at it's "end of life?" Or does not the liquid inside become dirty more or something will stop? Has Corsair done long testing how long these equipments can last for a very long time?


From what we've seen over the past few years, they could technically outlast its warranty period as long that you don't tamper with the unit they can last for a very long time. We've seen people still using 1st gen H50 that was released back in 2009, but of course that doesn't mean that every single unit will last that long, its just evidence that these AIO coolers does have longevity with zero maintenance.

You'll know when your cooler has reached its limits. In many cases, the pump is the first one to go, so the moment you see a sudden spike on your CPU temp, best is to check the pump's rpm right away. Dead pump = no liquid circulation - meaning heat is no longer being dissipated from the CPU which will result an extremely high CPU temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> hi rep please help, need urgent help,,see pms please


I just replied to your email


----------



## X-PREDATOR

I have a ?..have you ever considered designing the units were the pump is not located on the cpu block?
Will see email soon.been sick past few days..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thaught id share

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart

ps REP..email rplied


----------



## solt

Hi folks, I posted this on another thread but I thought I might get an answer more quickly.

"Will a corsair H115i cooler fit a silverstone ft2 case?"


----------



## traumadog

Presuming I should stick this in here, if anyone cares...

But this is how low the *H105* (which I haven't seen listed on the first post) sits in a Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5.

And if anyone's curious, I have the fans in pull configuration.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Nice build..who did those cables for you?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solt*
> 
> Hi folks, I posted this on another thread but I thought I might get an answer more quickly.
> 
> "Will a corsair H115i cooler fit a silverstone ft2 case?"


It should fit easily..just mount it in the bottom where the intake fans are


----------



## traumadog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Nice build..who did those cables for you?


Thanks. Believe it or not, they're eBay extensions. They're a leftover from another build I started on the cheap. I figured I'd get a custom set when I replace the MB.


----------



## hogofwar

I currently have the h100i on the right side of my node 804, with the PSU/hard drives. It was extremely hard to fit the CPU part on, and I wasn't able to fit one of the screws on. Maybe it would be better if I put it on top of the motherboard where I would have easy fitting...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traumadog*
> 
> Thanks. Believe it or not, they're eBay extensions. They're a leftover from another build I started on the cheap. I figured I'd get a custom set when I replace the MB.


nice

ive been battling for a year to find a place to help/obtain custom sleeving supplies or pre made kits....every one ive talked to either have a issue with my location or dont even respond...why do these peeps even bother starting custom businesses if they dont provide proper services...nice build dude..







and kudos for going with corair


----------



## Ziver

I have 2 question .

1. Whats the diffrence between H80i GT vs H80i v2
2. Can i use H80i GT/v2 on top side of case ? I dont wanna use on back side.

Thanks.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I have 2 question .
> 
> 1. Whats the diffrence between H80i GT vs H80i v2
> 2. Can i use H80i GT/v2 on top side of case ? I don't wanna use on back side.
> 
> Thanks.


simple answer..redesigned better pump for better flow...plus from what ive seen the rads themselves = fins per inch have been changed from high density to lower density allowing for more air to pass thru...meaning lower fans speeds=less noise=same great results

what case do you have..please add detailed pics of the setup so we can see whats going on:thumb:


----------



## AllGamer

so 5 years later, my very first H80 finally gave up, the pump doesn't work anymore, but everything else is fine

too bad the pump is right at the CPU block itself, otherwise replacing it with a new pump would have keep this fine AIO loop in good working order for probably another 5 years until something breaks again.

i took it apart to see the inside and surely enough just as shown in many youtube videos, the copper fins were filled with this mucus type slime thing, which is probably what killed the pump.

also you can technically refill the whole loop without opening any holes, but just disassembling the CPU block and let it drain/refill from it.

disassembling the CPU block was actually quite a nice and clean project, no risk to break any parts, other than the liquid pouring out after you separate the copper fins from the casket/pump block.

I replaced the H80 with a DeepCool Captain 120, nice red breathing effect, with translucent red coolant flow.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so 5 years later, my very first H80 finally gave up, the pump doesn't work anymore, but everything else is fine
> 
> too bad the pump is right at the CPU block itself, otherwise replacing it with a new pump would have keep this fine AIO loop in good working order for probably another 5 years until something breaks again.
> 
> i took it apart to see the inside and surely enough just as shown in many YouTube videos, the copper fins were filled with this mucus type slime thing, which is probably what killed the pump.
> 
> also you can technically refill the whole loop without opening any holes, but just disassembling the CPU block and let it drain/refill from it.
> 
> disassembling the CPU block was actually quite a nice and clean project, no risk to break any parts, other than the liquid pouring out after you separate the copper fins from the casket/pump block.
> 
> I replaced the H80 with a Deep Cool Captain 120, nice red breathing effect, with translucent red coolant flow.


ohmg pics please....what you gonna do with the h80? im looking for exactly this type of cooler weather the unit works or not..all i need is the rad itself....pm me please


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> ohmg pics please....what you gonna do with the h80? im looking for exactly this type of cooler weather the unit works or not..all i need is the rad itself....pm me please


I was planning to recycle the Radiator as well for a custom loop project I'm working on.

I just need to figure out how to Thread the in/out with regular G1 threads

optionally I was thinking maybe simply attach some smaller tubes (to keep the pressure and prevent leak) and secure it with zip ties.

I'll PM you, if I don't end up using it.


----------



## Nuitiodo

i am just curious , did anyone tried to fit the h100i v2 into the Corsair 350D Case?


----------



## xstrike9999

Hey guys,

I'm just wondering if the Corsair H115i is compatible with the Cosmos II? I think its just about time to retire my Cooler Master V10


----------



## X-PREDATOR

should be able to fit....


----------



## Dante08

hi, i have case Cougar Volant http://cougargaming.com/index_ss.php?id=323&L=5
which one of Corsair's water cooling fit on top in my case.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dante08*
> 
> hi, i have case Cougar Volant http://cougargaming.com/index_ss.php?id=323&L=5
> which one of Corsair's water cooling fit on top in my case.


It looks like your top 120mm might be spaced out too much for a 240mm (H100), though you might be able to ghetto-ly rig it up. I had a Cougar case for a cheap build I was doing and it never fit my old H100 in it the right way. It looks like any of the 120mm options should work to mount in the rear or the top.


----------



## Q9650

will the Corsair H110i GTX fit inside the coolermaster storm sniper case without case modding?

i have the old Corsair H100 which fits perfectly fine from the inside (top side)


----------



## X-PREDATOR

It should fit in the sniper..if memory serves right it can fit 2*120/140mm fans in the top?
Best way is to take 2*140mm fans and do n dummy fit before yu purchase


----------



## Q9650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> It should fit in the sniper..if memory serves right it can fit 2*120/140mm fans in the top?
> Best way is to take 2*140mm fans and do n dummy fit before yu purchase


It does not fit as the case holes are for dual 120mm fans but drilling 140mm holes would still make the h110 fit


----------



## [email protected]

Hello,

Are 280mm rads compatible with CM 690 III? (Corsair H110, H115)

Thank you.


----------



## NitroOC

I have a PC with a 4770K and two R9 290's in a 750D Corsair, can I put two H80's for the GPU's on the front panel where the fans go or do I need to split them up?


----------



## Gorhell

Hi everyone does
H100i fits on Zalman GS1000 CPU case?


----------



## [email protected]

I had this 100i for five years. Should i replace the cooler? I am surprised it's still running okay. Just concerned lol..


----------



## JustinThyme

New case that is 100% compatible with every one of these.......


----------



## Jaybro

I'd like to ask if the H110i Dual 140mm would fit a corsair 100R case?


----------



## Malign

Just an update, The Corsair 110i 280mm does fit into the Fractal Define R4 in the front. You will have to remove all HD bays. To make it work without modification, you need to have in push/pull or push. With doing so, only 2 screws line up on the front filter. I did mine as pull with two 140mm shrouds in order for the radiator to be connected as the actual radiator is too big for where it mounts the fans. You will need to set radiator inside but mount it by screwing the outside screws while it sits inside. You will not be able to open the filter door all the way due to size but just enough to be able to remove filter for cleaning. I can provide pictures if you want.


----------



## Ictinike

Asking if the 100i or 115i @ 280mm will fit topside on Corsair Obsidian 750D.

Think it will be it's an older series as well board (LGA2011) and have an H90 140mm single on it now in the back and other than a pump going; it fits.

TIA!


----------

